# BRAZIL | General Infrastructure Thread



## mopc

*Waterways - Highways | Hidrovias - Rodovias *

Over R$3 billion (US$ 1,5 billion) will be invested in new route from the soy-producing regions of the Center-West to Amazonian ports, through highways and waterways, in order to reduce the bottleneck problem with Southern ports, which today receive the bulk of soy exports.



ricfelix said:


> *Megainvestimento abre nova rota para soja*
> 
> *Com a aproximação das obras de pavimentação da BR-163 de Itaituba (PA), empresas privadas começam a tirar do papel os planos para a criação de um novo sistema logístico, capaz de escoar até 20 milhões de toneladas de grãos de Mato Grosso pelos portos da Bacia Amazônica. Ao todo, os investimentos na construção de estações de transbordo, armazéns, terminais portuários, empurradores e embarcações devem consumir mais de R$ 3 bilhões até o fim da década.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Obras na BR-163 avançam rumo à cidade paraense de Itaituba. Novo corredor de exportação será capaz de escoar até 20 milhões de toneladas de grãos
> 
> _
> 
> O corredor abre uma nova rota para a exportação da soja e do milho colhidos no entorno dos municípios de Sinop, Sorriso, Nova Mutum e Lucas do Rio do Verde, cortados pela BR-163. Hoje, mais de 70% da safra mato-grossense é escoada pelos portos de Santos (SP) e Paranaguá (PR), a mais de 2 mil quilômetros da origem. Alguns caminhões vão ainda mais longe, até São Francisco do Sul (SC) e Rio Grande (RS).
> 
> *Boa parte dos recursos privados deve ser investida no município paraense de Itaituba, especificamente no distrito de Miritituba, localizado à margem direita do Rio Tapajós e próximo ao entroncamento entre as rodovias BR-163 e BR-230, a cerca de 900 quilômetros desse cinturão agrícola. O objetivo é transformar o município em uma espécie de "hub", capaz de receber a produção do Médio-Norte de Mato Grosso e distribuí-la em comboios de barcaças para os portos exportadores de Santarém (PA), Vila Rica (PA) e Santana (AP). A expectativa é que os primeiros carregamentos de Mato Grosso passem por esse corredor a partir da safra 2014/15.
> 
> Pelo menos oito empresas já adquiram terrenos em Miritituba para a construção de estações de transbordo à margem do Tapajós, um rio naturalmente navegável para barcaças. Destas, ao menos quatro - as tradings americanas Bunge e Cargill e as operadoras logísticas Hidrovias do Brasil e Cianport - possuem projetos em estágio final de licenciamento ambiental e com obras a iniciar ainda em 2013.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo o vice-presidente da Associação dos Terminais Privados do Rio Tapajós (ATAP), Geraldo Affonso, as quatro companhias devem investir, ao todo, R$ 600 milhões apenas em Miritituba e outros R$ 1,4 bilhão na construção dos comboios de barcaças e em aumento de capacidade em seus terminais nos portos exportadores. "Os investimentos já conhecidos somam R$ 2 bilhões, mas o valor será muito maior", afirma.
> 
> Composta por oito empresas, a ATAP foi criada em novembro do ano passado com o objetivo de representar os interesses das empresas com planos de investimento no novo sistema. Além das quatro empresas citadas, fazem parte da associação Brick Logística, Chibatão Navegações, Reicon e Unirios.
> 
> *A Cargill, que há 10 anos opera um terminal graneleiro no Porto de Santarém (PA), é uma das maiores interessadas no projeto. Segundo o gerente de portos da companhia, Clythio Buggenhout, a múlti pretende investir cerca de R$ 200 milhões para receber a produção em Miritituba e transportá-la, pelo Tapajós, até o porto. Com isso, a empresa quer triplicar o volume de soja exportado por Santarém, das atuais 1,9 milhão de toneladas para 4 milhões por ano.
> *
> 
> *"Miritituba é um entreposto óbvio de interligação rodo-hidroviária, é um curinga. De lá podemos ir a qualquer porto grande da Região Norte. O projeto abre uma matriz de alternativas logísticas", afirma Buggenhout. "Estamos falando de investimentos totais de R$ 3 bilhões a R$ 4 bilhões nesse eixo".
> *
> 
> O executivo afirma ainda que o investimento vai mitigar o "impacto socioambiental" que a chegada de milhares de caminhões carregados com soja teria sobre Santarém após a conclusão da BR-163 - cada comboio de barcaças pode transportar até 30 mil toneladas de grãos, substituindo mais de 800 caminhões. Hoje, a soja exportada do terminal da Cargill em Santarém é transportada de caminhão até Porto Velho (RO), de onde segue por barcaça até Santarém.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Comboios de barcaças que vão operar nos rios da bacia amazônica para os portos de Vila do Conde e Santana podem transportar até 30 mil toneladas de grãos, substituindo mais de 800 caminhões
> _
> 
> *A Bunge não comenta seus investimentos na região, mas o Valor apurou que a companhia deve aportar cerca de R$ 500 milhões na construção de uma estação de transbordo em Miritituba e de um terminal portuário no porto de Vila do Conde, no município paraense de Barcarena. Segundo as fontes ouvidas pelo jornal, a empresa pretende construir uma capacidade para movimentar até 5 milhões de toneladas pelo novo corredor. Só o investimento em barcaças para operar o trecho deve demandar outros R$ 300 milhões.
> *
> 
> A Hidrovias do Brasil, empresa controlada pelo fundo P2 Brasil - criado pelos grupos Pátria Investimentos e Promon - teria planos de investir um montante semelhante ao da Bunge em seu eixo, também ligando Miritituba a Vila do Conde.
> 
> O presidente da Hidrovias do Brasil, Bruno Serapião, não confirma os valores, mas afirma que o sistema operado pela companhia terá capacidade para movimentar 4,4 milhões de toneladas de grãos. "Pretendemos iniciar a construção dos dois terminais [Miritituba e Vila do Conde] ainda no primeiro semestre e entrar em operação na safra 2015/16", afirma.
> 
> Segundo ele, a companhia deve escoar até 1,5 milhão de toneladas no primeiro ano de operação e atingir a capacidade total na temporada 2020/21. O executivo revela ainda que a companhia deve contratar a construção de pelo menos sete comboios de barcaças, com capacidade individual para transportar até 700 mil toneladas anuais.
> 
> Serapião afirma que a Hidrovias do Brasil vai construir e operar o sistema, mas não descarta a entrada de um sócio. "Há interesse de empresas no mercado em desenvolver parcerias e estamos estudando essa possibilidade".
> 
> Para ele, a entrada em operação do novo eixo logístico deverá resultar em uma "queda significativa" nos custos de frete, mas ainda é cedo para fazer projeções. "Trata-se de um sistema novo e ainda precisamos saber qual será a base tributária desses investimentos, o que é determinante para o cálculo do preço final".
> 
> Já a Cianport, uma joint venture entre as mato-grossenses Fiagril Participações e Agrosoja (ver matéria ao lado), prevê investir entre R$ 350 milhões e R$ 380 milhões na construção de estruturas de recebimento e embarque em Miritituba e no Porto de Santana, no Amapá. O objetivo é transportar até 3 milhões de toneladas pelo corredor. Na primeira fase, com implantação entre 2014 e 2018, a empresa deve movimentar 1,8 milhão de toneladas. A empresa captou um empréstimo de R$ 73 milhões do fundo da marinha mercante, operado pelo BNDES.
> 
> *O secretário de Desenvolvimento do Pará, Sydney Rosa, diz que mais de 15 empresas podem se instalar em Miritituba nos próximos anos. "Precisamos garantir um processo ordenado, pois crescerão as demandas sociais na região", afirma.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.valor.com.br/empresas/2981992/megainvestimento-abre-nova-rota-para-soja


----------



## mopc

*General | Geral * - President Roussef announces R$ 33 billion (US$16 billion) for sanitation, urban mobility and paving of roads





Rodalvesdepaula said:


> *Dilma anuncia R$ 33 bilhões para saneamento, mobilidade urbana e pavimentação*
> 
> A presidenta Dilma Rousseff anunciou a liberação de R$ 33 bilhões para projetos de pavimentação, mobilidade urbana e saneamento básico​
> _Dos R$ 70 bilhões previstos pelo Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) para cidades de médio porte, R$ 33 bilhões começam a ser liberados a partir de hoje (6). Do montante, R$ 16,8 bilhões vão para saneamento, R$ 7,9 bilhões para mobilidade urbana e R$ 8,2 bilhões para pavimentação.
> 
> “O Brasil precisa de saneamento para atender o brasileiro que está saindo da miséria e que precisará de serviços públicos no país. Essa é uma questão republicana. De todas essas áreas [cujas obras foram anunciadas], a que mais me mobiliza a colocamos maior volume [de recursos] é saneamento. Todos sabem que este é um fator que envolve também saúde pública e meio ambiente”, disse a presidenta Dilma Rousseff, em reunião com prefeitos e governadores, no Palácio do Planalto.
> 
> Segundo ela, os investimentos em mobilidade urbana também vão impactar na qualidade de vida dos brasileiros. Ela destacou que, nesse contexto, a frente de investimentos previstas para as cidades de médio porte é fundamental.
> 
> “O Brasil tem quantidade [significativa] de grandes e médias cidades. As médias representam grande volume. Portanto, precisamos tomar providências agora para que não aconteça o que aconteceu com as grandes cidades brasileiras. Para as grandes, fazer metrô é fundamental. Esse é um passo importante porque tem a ver diretamente com a qualidade de vida das pessoas”, argumentou a presidenta.
> 
> Como exemplo, Dilma citou o teleférico construído no Morro do Alemão, comunidade de baixa renda do Rio de Janeiro. “É um transporte de massa estratégico. Além de transportar moradores, que levavam até duas horas e meia para se deslocar, ele virou uma atração turística do Rio de Janeiro”.
> 
> O Ministério das Cidades informou que já cadastrou 110 propostas de 71 municípios sobre mobilidade urbana._
> 
> Fonte: http://www.mobilize.org.br/noticias...eamento-mobilidade-urbana-e-pavimentacao.html
> 
> 
> Vendo no Diário Oficial da União, alguns dos projetos aprovados no PAC da Mobilidade Urbana e que receberão verba federal:
> 
> - VLT de Petrolina (PE)
> 
> - BRT de Uberaba (MG)
> 
> - BRT de Londrina (PR)
> 
> - BRT de Sorocaba (SP)
> 
> - Aeromóvel de Campos (RJ)
> 
> - Aeromóvel de Canoas (RS)
> 
> - VLT de Santa Maria (RS)
> 
> - BRT de Jundiaí (SP)
> 
> - Corredores metropolitanos da EMTU, região de Osasco (SP)
> 
> - Reforma do Corredor Guarará, Santo André (SP)
> 
> - VLT de São José dos Campos (SP)
> 
> - BRT de Caruaru (PE)
> 
> 
> http://www.in.gov.br/visualiza/index.jsp?data=06/03/2013&jornal=1&pagina=46&totalArquivos=84


----------



## Suburbanist

mopc said:


> This thread will only include Highlights of Urban Transportation, detailed info is posted on specific thread.


There are already:

- a thread for Brazilian highways under Highways & autobahns sub-forum 
- a thread for Brazilian railways on the Railways sub-forum

There is no need to take these subjects out of their specific threads and throw them in this general area, especially considering how well organized the threads are on those sub-forums and how high those threads already rank on Google Search results!


----------



## mopc

Suburbanist said:


> There are already:
> 
> - a thread for Brazilian highways under Highways & autobahns sub-forum
> - a thread for Brazilian railways on the Railways sub-forum
> 
> There is no need to take these subjects out of their specific threads and throw them in this general area, especially considering how well organized the threads are on those sub-forums and how high those threads already rank on Google Search results!


Yes there is. The threads you mentioned are just uninformative collections of photographs and videos, without any systematic presentation, or any system to provide accurate construction status or updates. This is what this thread is about - providing an overview of all major infrastructure in Brazil.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS - Oyapoc river Brazil - French Guyana Bridge | Ponte Brasil Guiana Francesa Oiapoque*











Although strategically almost irrelevant, the bridge between the Brazilian state of Amapá and French Guyana is an interesting project for being the first dry crossing between Brazil and what is officially France & the European Union. The bridge was completed by both Brazil's and Frances' governments in 2011 but the road and customs building on the Brazilian side fell behind due to the usual: failed tenders that take years to relaunch. 





brisavoine said:


> Last week we learned a bit more about the long awaited opening of the bridge over the Oyapock River. According to the governor of the Brazilian state of Amapá, the bridge could finally open in... September 2014 (that's September of NEXT year)! :nuts:
> 
> Apparently the access road to the bridge on the Brazilian side of the border is almost complete, but after having botched the public tender for the customs house and border checkpoint on the Brazilian side of the bridge, they only have found now a contractor, and it could take until September 2014 before the contractor completes the Brazilian customs house and border checkpoint buildings. The governor of Amapá said September 2014 was the latest time at which the work would be completed, but it's possible it will be completed before.
> 
> It's just incredible that a country the size of Brazil, which pretends to become a developed country that matters in the world, is taking THREE YEARS to open a bridge whose construction ended in August 2011 (all access roads and custom buildings were already ready on the French side of the border by 2011). Unbelievable! hno:





brisavoine said:


> According to these recent articles, the opening date for the bridge over the Oyapock River between France and Brazil has been yet again postponed. The bridge was due to open to traffic in the 1st quarter of 2013, but now it's been pushed back to the 2nd quarter, and possibly even to the end of the year. The Brazilians are apparently incapable of completing the 2 km of road on their side of the bridge to connect the bridge with the Brazilian road network!!
> 
> Also, the Brazilians have apparently not built the customs house on their side of the border yet. The federal authorities in Brasilia received no bid following a public tender call for the customs house last October, so they had to issue a second public call for bids. Bids had to be submitted before the end of December, but I don't know if they received any. Chi va piano va sano, as they say in Italy.
> 
> http://www.guyaweb.com/nouveau-couac-pour-le-pont/
> http://www.guyaweb.com/faux-depart-pour-la-trans’oyapock/
> http://www.une-saison-en-guyane.com/article/societe/un-pont-beaucoup-trop-loin/
> 
> Driving to the bridge from the French side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arriving at the border checkpoint on the French side (the border inspection booths and customs house on the French side of the border were built already 2 years ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge seen from the French side:


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS | RODOVIAS - SP 070 HIGHWAY * 

São Paulo state governor to start construction of expansion to build extra side lanes to increase the highways's capacity by 40% 



Loro. said:


> *
> Alckmin dá início ao novo trecho de marginais na Rodovia Ayrton Senna*
> *Obra vai ampliar capacidade da via em 40% e deve facilitar acesso ao Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O governador Geraldo Alckmin deu início nesta terça-feira, 2, à construção do novo trecho da marginal da rodovia Ayrton Senna (SP 070), em Guarulhos. A pista, que será implantada entre o km 24,8 e o km 19, sentido São Paulo (Oeste), vai melhorar as condições de tráfego no trecho, que atende os usuários que vão até o Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos. "Obras como essa melhoram o trânsito, promovem o desenvolvimento da região e garantem a segurança das pessoas", disse o governador.
> 
> Mais de 293 mil pessoas devem utilizar as novas pistas, que vão beneficiar os motoristas vindos da região do Alto Tietê e do município de Guarulhos com destino à capital. "[A obra] aumenta em 40% a capacidade das marginais, pois tira o trânsito local das indústrias e diminui a quantidade de caminhões, melhorando o trânsito na Ayrton Senna e o acesso ao aeroporto de Guarulhos", salientou Alckmin.
> 
> No km 21 da nova pista, haverá duas alças para a Avenida Santos Dumont. Com investimento total de R$ 40 milhões, a obra deve gerar empregos diretos e indiretos. "A construção civil é emprego na veia. Só nesta obra, serão 270 trabalhadores", destacou o governador. A previsão é que o trecho esteja concluído no final de março de 2014.
> 
> *Trecho Leste*
> 
> O secretário de Logística e Transportes, Saulo de Castro Abreu Filho, anunciou que, em 45 dias, começam as obras do km 26 ao km 19,3 sentido interior (Leste), completando mais 5,8 km da rodovia.
> 
> O governador afirmou que em maio deste ano serão entregues mais 3,5 km de faixa no mesmo sentido e, em setembro, mais 4,5 km de pista estarão concluídos. As obras são realizadas por meio do programa de concessão de rodovias.


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS | FERROVIAS*

Nationwide railroad freight transportation increases 1,5% in relation to last year. Rail transport has increased 117% since 1997, and is forecast to grow 24.7% between 2012 and 2015.




Santista10 said:


> *Movimentação de cargas por ferrovias cresce 1,3% em 2012
> *03/04/201311h52
> 
> 
> As ferrovias brasileiras movimentaram 481 milhões de toneladas em 2012, número 1,3% maior do que um ano antes.
> 
> "Diante do quadro de crise mundial, em especial nos países europeus, o volume de movimentação foi satisfatório", diz Rodrigo Vilaça, presidente da Associação Nacional dos Transportadores Ferroviários (ANTF). A entidade divulgou os números hoje, em São Paulo.
> 
> As commodities minerais representaram a maior parte do que foi movimentado pelos trilhos em 2012: 77%. Em seguida, ficaram as cargas do agronegócio, com 14% do total.
> 
> Considerando a unidade de cargas por quilômetro, em 2012 houve movimentação 2,5% maior do que um ano antes, para 297,7 bilhões de TKU (tonelada por quilômetro útil).
> 
> Nessa unidade, a movimentação de minério de ferro e carvão mineral caiu 0,3% em 2012 - em relação a um ano antes -, para 224,8 bilhões de TKU. Já carga geral cresceu 12,4% na mesma comparação, para 73 bilhões de TKU.
> 
> As concessionárias investiram R$ 4,9 bilhões em 2012, o que representa um crescimento de 6,6% em relação a 2011. Segundo a ANTF, a previsão de investimentos das empresas para os próximos três anos é de R$ 16 bilhões.
> 
> A ANTF ainda informou que, em 2012, as ferrovias recolheram aos cofres públicos R$ 1,58 bilhão. Desse montante, R$ 639,3 milhões se referem ao pagamento de parcelas das concessões e arrendamento da malha e R$ 637,4 milhões ao pagamento da Contribuição de Intervenção no Domínio Econômico (Cide) sobre as operações ferroviárias.
> 
> A malha ferroviária brasileira tem 28,3 mil quilômetros de extensão, mas somente 22,8 mil quilômetros estão em operação - segundo dados da ANTF.
> 
> São 11 concessões sob a responsabilidade de dez concessionárias da iniciativa privada. São elas: América Latina Logística (com quatro subsidiárias: Malha Norte, Malha Oeste, Malha Paulista e Malha Sul), MRS Logística, Transnordestina Logística, Ferrovia Norte-Sul, Ferrovia Centro-Atlântica, Ferrovia Tereza Cristina, Estrada de Ferro Carajás (Vale) e Estrada de Ferro Vitória a Minas (Vale).
> 
> Números desde a desestatização
> 
> No acumulado de 1997 a 2012 a movimentação de cargas por ferrovias cresceu 90%, passando de 253,3 para 481 milhões de toneladas. A estimativa da ANTF é de crescimento de 24,7% na movimentação de cargas no período 2012-2015, o que corresponde a 600 milhões de toneladas.
> 
> Considerando que a produção ferroviária foi de 137 bilhões de TKU em 1997, o crescimento até o ano passado foi de 117%. Nos últimos 16 anos, a produção das ferrovias aumentou mais que o dobro do PIB no período (55%). Segundo Vilaça, a expectativa de crescimento da produção ferroviária é de 21,9% entre os anos de 2012 e 2015.
> 
> Próximos anos
> 
> Em meio a discussões sobre a demanda futura das novas concessões no setor, a ANTF estima que a movimentação de cargas nos trilhos brasileiros cresça 24,7% entre 2012 e 2015.
> 
> A previsão da entidade é que os trilhos movimentem 600 milhões de toneladas em 2015. Em 2012, o número registrado foi de 480 milhões.
> 
> Na unidade de carga por quilômetro, a ANTF prevê um crescimento de 21,9% de 2012 a 2015. No último ano da estimativa, seriam transportados 363 bilhões de TKU (tonelada por quilômetro útil). Em 2012, esse número foi de 297,8 bilhões de TKU.
> 
> O transporte de contêineres mostrará crescimento significativo, segundo a ANTF. Para 2013, a previsão é que o número de TEUs (unidade padrão de contêiner) cresça para 300 mil, uma evolução de 24,5% em relação a 2012. Para 2015, o aumento pode chegar a 66%.
> 
> Segundo a entidade, no entanto, ainda há dificuldades para a expansão do transporte de contêiner. Entre elas, os atuais sistema tributário e legislação, falta de incentivos fiscais para a construção de terminais multimodais e as condições de acesso ferroviário aos portos.
> 
> Fonte: http://economia.uol.com.br/noticias...de-cargas-por-ferrovias-cresce-13-em-2012.htm


----------



## mopc

*PORTS | PORTOS*

The Port of Santos, Brazil's largest, has record shipment volume in the first two months of 2013



Santista10 said:


> *Porto de Santos fecha 1º bimestre com volume recorde*
> 03/04/201316h12
> 
> Comunicar erroImprimir
> Apesar dos problemas operacionais de Santos, que refletiram nos congestionamentos nas rodovias que dão acesso ao litoral de São Paulo, o porto teve um volume recorde em janeiro e fevereiro deste ano.
> 
> Segundo a Companhia Docas do Estado de São Paulo (Codesp), a movimentação no Porto de Santos, em São Paulo, atingiu o recorde de 15,5 milhões de toneladas no primeiro bimestre de 2013, número 15% superior que o do mesmo período de 2012.
> 
> Enquanto as exportações aumentaram 26,2% nos dois primeiros meses deste ano, para 10,6 milhões de toneladas, as importações recuaram 3,8%, para 4,85 milhões de toneladas.
> 
> Os embarques de açúcar cresceram 86,4% no bimestre, assim como os de milho tiveram alta de 667%, contribuindo para as exportações do período. Já o complexo soja mostrou queda de 30,3%, pesando sobre o resultado.
> 
> Nas importações, o destaque ficou com minério de ferro a granel, com aumento de 198% no bimestre.
> 
> Apenas em fevereiro, foram operadas 7,5 milhões de toneladas de cargas, 4,5% acima do segundo mês de 2012. As exportações do porto aumentaram 15,6%, para 5,3 milhões de toneladas, mas as importações caíram 15,4%, para 2,2 milhões de toneladas.
> 
> Segundo a Codesp, o número de navios que atracaram no Porto de Santos em fevereiro foi reduzido em 9,3%, de 939 para 852, "refletindo os efeitos da dragagem de aprofundamento e alargamento do canal de navegação, que vem possibilitando a operação de navios de grande porte, que transportam um volume maior de cargas, e a obtenção de índices de produtividade superiores aos anos anteriores".
> 
> A participação do Porto de Santos na movimentação das cargas que compuseram a balança comercial brasileira neste primeiro bimestre foi de 26,3%, acumulando US$ 18 bilhões. Do total, US$ 9,2 bilhões corresponderam a cargas desembarcadas em Santos e US$ 8,7 bilhões, a exportações.
> 
> Fonte: http://economia.uol.com.br/noticias...antos-fecha-1-bimestre-com-volume-recorde.htm


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS | RODOVIAS*

BR-448 construction in Rio Grande do Sul.



xrtn2 said:


> BR 448 WORKS
> 
> Rio Grande do Sul state


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY | ENERGIA *

Foz do Chapecó Powerplant, Santa Catarina state



EceB said:


> River: Uruguai
> Installed capacity: 855 MW
> Minimum assured production: 432 MW médios
> Generating units: 4
> Turbines: Francis type, 214 MW each
> Dam:
> Bedrock dam with asphalt nucleus
> 48 meters high
> 598 meters long
> Sluices: 15 sluices at 18,70 x 20,60m
> Maximum design volume: 62.190 m3/s (Itaipu = 62.200 m3/s)
> Water intake: 4 sluices
> 
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20- Transformadores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21- Transformador reserva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27- Guindaste de serviço (acesso à casa de força)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28- Detalhe do guindaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30- Sala de controle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35- Vista da janela da sala de controle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36- Escadas de serviço


----------



## mopc

*LOGISTICS | LOGÍSTICA*

*São Francisco River Multi-Modality Project* - waterways and railroad/truck transshipment platforms



Nego da Agua said:


> ,*PLATAFORMA LOGÍSTICA MULTIMODAL DO SÃO FRANCISCO*
> 
> *LOCALIZAÇÃO:
> 
> JUAZEIRO - BAHIA - BRAZIL*
> 
> *- EPICENTRO GEOGRÁFICO DO NORDESTE
> 
> - CENTRO DO SEMIÁRIDO NORDESTINO
> 
> - SUBMÉDIO DO RIO SÃO FRANCISCO
> 
> - SISTEMA LOGÍSTICO PETROLINA - JUAZEIRO
> 
> - RIDE PETROLINA/JUAZEIRO (REGIÃO INTEGRADA DO VALE DO SÃO FRANCISCO)
> 
> - EXTREMO NORTE DO NORDESTE MERIDIONAL
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escala 1.000 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escala 5 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escala 1 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escala 200 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista aérea - frente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista aérea - frente - Render da Plataforma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planta Baixa - Plataforma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista aérea - retro - Render da Plataforma*
> 
> 
> 
> *Área inicial prevista para o empreendimento: 70 Ha*
> *Estimativa Inicial de Investimento: aproximadamente R$ 100 milhões (2007)
> *
> Parceiros: Governo do Estado da Bahia e Plaza S/A (empresa pública espanhola responsável pela Plataforma Logística de Zaragoza - maior complexo logístico intermodal do sudoeste da Europa).
> - Protocolo de Intenções assinado 01/08






Nego da Agua said:


> *PLATAFORMA LOGÍSTICA MULTIMODAL DO SÃO FRANCISCO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AS PARCERIAS PÚBLICOS-PRIVADAS E O PROJETO DE JUAZEIRO:*
> 
> As PPP (Parcerias Público-Privadas ou Public-Private Partnerships) constituem contratos de colaboração entre o Estado e o particular por meio dos quais, nos términos estabelecidos em cada caso, o privado participa da implantação e do desenvolvimento da obra, serviço ou empresa pública, assim como da exploração e da gestão das atividades derivadas dos mesmos, devendo os particulares contribuir com meios financeiros, materiais e humanos e sendo remunerados segundo seu desempenho na execução das atividades contratadas.
> 
> Dentro das possibilidades que oferece a construção, gestão e exploração de bens de titularidade ou de serviço público (desde a gestão direta até a privatização), as PPP seriam um gênero situado num ponto intermediário, que pode estar formado por diversas espécies, tais como um contrato de concessão de obra e/ou serviço público, uma autorização administrativa, uma subcontratação ou «outros contratos ou instrumentos administrativos».
> 
> O Governo Federal do Brasil está desenvolvendo, fortalecendo e melhorando o Programa Nacional de Desenvolvimento Institucional das PPP. Este programa tem como objeto, estruturar o marco constitucional específico das PPP federais, como também pôr em funcionamento um projeto piloto de infra-estruturas e disseminar o conhecimento adquirido para os outros Estados. A implantação do Programa está cofinanciada pelo Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento (BID), na qualidade de Administrador do Fundo Multilateral de Investimentos - FOMIN
> 
> *Para incentivar a economia da Bahia, o Governo Federal determinou o envio de recursos para um projeto que está incluído neste sistema, para melhorar o canal de navegação do Rio São Francisco, entre os Municípios de Sobradinho e Juazeiro/Petrolina. A iniciativa privada também demonstrou interesse na construção de um centro logístico de distribuição de cargas na localidade de Juazeiro e, por isso, nessa região os planos de investimento do Estado da Bahia, são prioritários.*
> 
> *REGIÃO BAIXO-MÉDIO SÃO FRANCISCO, NO ESTADO DA BAHIA:*
> 
> Esta região tem a Juazeiro como eixo principal de desenvolvimento. Suas principais atividades econômicas estão ligadas à indústria de irrigação, comércio e serviços. As indústrias se instalam, especialmente, na cidade de Juazeiro e, em geral, são novas. Foi a partir da implantação da Represa
> de Sobradinho quando houve os maiores investimentos das empresas de tecnologia de ponta, que descobriram esta região como um interessante nicho a ser desenvolvido. As tradicionais culturas de cana de açúcar, mandioca, milho, feijão e arroz, ganharam significativamente como também, em forma particular, a produção extensiva do gado.
> 
> A CODEVASF (Companhia de Desenvolvimento dos Vales do São Francisco e Parnaíba) exerceu uma influência decisiva no processo de ocupação do espaço regional com a implantação de projetos de irrigação pública. Os investimentos da CODEVASF nas obras de infra-estrutura de água na região, entusiasmam os empresários do sul para a instalação de projetos de irrigação.
> 
> No Baixo-Médio São Francisco está a região mais moderna e diversificada de todo o Estado da Bahia, na produção de fruta para a exportação baseada na irrigação. A articulação da agricultura irrigada com as atividades agroindustriais poderia ser um fator que facilitasse novos investimentos na região e produzisse amplos efeitos econômicos. *A localização de Juazeiro no trecho navegável do rio São Francisco, que articula as regiões produtoras do Oeste, Médio e Baixo-Médio São Francisco na Bahia, pode favorecer a implantação da infra-estrutura necessária para o transporte hidroviário que, além de permitir uma maior integração entre estas regiões, contribuiria no desenvolvimento do turismo.* Ao mesmo tempo, o lago de Sobradinho poderia ter seu uso melhorado para o turismo e para atividades de pesca. Juazeiro se destaca, também, por estar na rota dos bens e serviços do Sudeste do Brasil e de várias regiões da Bahia.
> 
> *A CIDADE DE JUAZEIRO:*
> 
> Juazeiro é um Município situado na Região Baixa-Média da bacia do rio São Francisco, no Estado da Bahia na divisa com o Estado de Pernambuco. A cidade se destaca pela agricultura com irrigação que se estabeleceu na região, graças à chegada d’água do São Francisco e por ser a quarta maior cidade da Bahia. Está integrada à Região Administrativa Integrada de Desenvolvimento do Pólo de Petrolina e Juazeiro (RIDE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Região Administrativa Integrada de Desenvolvimento do Pólo de Petrolina e Juazeiro foi instituída pela Lei Complementária n º 113, de 19 de setembro de 2001, e regulada pelo Decreto N º 4.366 de 9 de setembro de 2002. Atinge a mais de 800.000 habitantes numa superfície de, aproximadamente, 34.000 km² que abrangem quatro Municípios de Pernambuco: Laguna Grande, Orocó, Petrolina, Santa Maria da Boa Vista; e quatro Municípios da Bahia: Casa Nova, Curaçá, Juazeiro e Sobradinho. Suas funções são: coordenar as ações das entidades federais que compõem a Região Administrativa, para o desenvolvimento e a redução das desigualdades regionais; aprovar e supervisar os planos, programas e projetos para o desenvolvimento integrado da Região Administrativa; planificar a integração e unificação dos serviços públicos comuns às entidades federais que compõem a Região Administrativa; indicar as medidas para conciliar as ações desenvolvidas na Região Administrativa com as demais ações e as instituições de desenvolvimento regional; harmonizar os programas e projetos de interesse na Região Administrativa com os planos regionais de desenvolvimento; coordenar a execução de programas e projetos de interesse na Região Administrativa e aprovar seu regulamento interno.
> 
> _A cidade de Juazeiro está considerada como a mais industrializada do Vale do São Francisco, e tem seu próprio distrito industrial (DISF - Distrito Industrial de São Francisco), com várias indústrias e outros negócios.
> 
> A região compreendida pelas cidades de Petrolina e Juazeiro se converteu no *maior produtor de frutas tropicais do país*, com destaque no cultivo de mangas, uva, melancia, melão, coco e banana, entre outros. Este desempenho é responsável pelo aumento das *exportações de frutas. Além da produção dos vegetais, também são conhecidos nacional e internacionalmente pela produção e qualidade dos seus vinhos, que tiveram grande crescimento com a criação dos mecanismos de irrigação, sendo a única região do país com a capacidade de obter duas colheitas de uva, por ano*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagem aérea do Mercado do Produtor de Juazeiro da Bahia*
> 
> Deve ser enfatizado que, *em Juazeiro, se encontra uma das maiores CEASAS (centrais de abastecimento) do Brasil, sendo a maior do interior do norte-nordeste do Brasil, além de ser bem maior que várias CEASAS de muitas capitais de Estado*, sendo responsável pela produção agrícola que fornece produtos a várias regiões do país._
> 
> 
> *O RIO SÃO FRANCISCO:*
> 
> O rio São Francisco nasce na Serra da Canastra, em Minas Gerais, atravessa o Estado da Bahia e é a divisa da Bahia com Pernambuco, no norte. Também é a divisão natural entre Sergipe e Alagoas e desemboca no Oceano Atlântico. No Brasil é conhecido como o rio da unidade nacional ou o rio da integração nacional. Apresenta dois canais navegáveis: o Médio, com 1.371 quilômetros de comprimento, entre Pirapora (MG) e Juazeiro/Petrolina, e o Baixo, com 208 quilômetros de comprimento, entre Piranhas (AL) e a desembocadura no Oceano Atlântico.
> 
> Os principais produtos transportados são o cimento, o sal, açúcar, arroz, soja, manufaturas – principalmente de madeira e gesso. Atualmente, existe um projeto de transposição no último trecho, com a finalidade de aliviar o problema da seca nos estados do Nordeste brasileiro, no entanto, existe uma forte oposição por parte de vários setores.
> 
> O São Francisco é, também, o maior responsável pela prosperidade de suas áreas ribeirinhas incluindo o Vale do São Francisco, em que as cidades cresceram e progrediram como em Petrolina e em Juazeiro, devido à agricultura com irrigação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com uma distância equivalente entre Brasília (DF) e Salvador (BA), *o rio é, sem dúvida alguma, a forma mais econômica de conexão entre o Centro-Sul e o Nordeste.* Com seu extremo sul na cidade de Pirapora (MG), *o canal de navegação do São Francisco está bem conectado por trem e pela estrada, com todos os centros econômicos do sudeste e forma parte do Corredor de exportação Centro-Leste.* No Norte, nas vizinhas cidades de Juazeiro (BA) e Petrolina (PE), o canal está conectado às principais capitais do Nordeste por causa da posição geográfica destas duas cidades. O rio São Francisco oferece condições naturais de navegação durante todo o ano, e sua profundidade varia com as chuvas. Seu porto mais importante é o de Pirapora (MG), conectado com os portos fluviais de Petrolina (PE) e Juazeiro (BA) e com os portos de Vitória (ES), da cidade de Rio de Janeiro (RJ), Santos (SP), Salvador (BA), Recife (PE) e Suape (PE) através de estradas e trens.
> 
> Em grande parte do Vale do São Francisco, as zonas mais propícias para o uso agrícola se encontram à beira do rio. Por esta razão, a maior parte da população é ribeirinha. O canal do São Francisco, através dos “Avança Brasil”, passa por uma etapa de grandes intervenções físicas e de ações para facilitar a operação da via. *Todas estas medidas permitirão que o canal do São Francisco, face à demanda crescente do tráfego (não somente na região litoral, como em todo o país), se consolide como um dos principais vínculos entre o Sudeste e o Nordeste.*
> 
> *As condições de navegabilidade de todo o rio são excelentes, sendo que as condições com maiores restrições são as que estão no trecho Sobradinho a Petrolina/Juazeiro: com uma extensão de 42 km de comprimento e largura que varia entre os 300 e os 800 metros, com uma profundidade de 2,00 metros para um caudal da represa de Sobradinho, de 1.500 m3/s.*
> 
> 
> *OBJETIVOS DA PLATAFORMA LOGÍSTICA DO RIO SÃO FRANCISCO*
> 
> *O objetivo deste projeto é converter a bacia do Rio São Francisco no principal corredor de transportes entre as regiões do Sudeste e Nordeste do Brasil,* indicadas na figura. Esta bacia tem 1.371 km de comprimento, desde Pirapora (MG) até Juazeiro (BA)/Petrolina (PE); sua profundidade é de 2,00 m garantidos durante 90% do ano pelo que é apto para barcos com até 1,50 m de profundidade. Como fora informado, *é um corredor natural entre o Sudeste e o Nordeste e um funil logístico que limita as possibilidades de crescimento de grande área da Bahia, Minas Gerais e Pernambuco. *A navegação comercial está restringida a 610 km entre Ibotirama/Muquem de São Francisco e Juazeiro/Petrolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Plataforma Logística do São Francisco é o elemento central da operação do Sistema Logístico Petrolina-Juazeiro. Este dipolo está no epicentro geográfico do Nordeste, com potencial logístico nas margens do extremo norte do trecho navegável do rio São Francisco e interconectado por estradas, aeroportos e trens às principais capitais do Nordeste e cidades médias.* A importância estratégica da zona centrada nos Municípios de Juazeiro (BA) e Petrolina (PE) se encontra na criação da Região Administrativa Integrada de Desenvolvimento (RIDE).
> 
> *O desenho da Plataforma Logística de São Francisco tem como objetivo fortalecer a capacidade do nodo logístico de Petrolina/Juazeiro para realizar as funções de logística conjunta local, regional, macro-regional e internacional, incluindo múltiples atores públicos e privados, tendo em conta as modalidades de gestão compartida*. O projeto também tem como objetivo, ampliar o impacto produtivo socioeconômico das atividades logísticas, centralizando-se no desenvolvimento sustentável das regiões e do Estado.
> 
> Tendo em conta as limitações fiscais do Estado e a necessidade de dinamizar as soluções logísticas com os empresários privados, a adjudicação da concessão à iniciativa da Plataforma Privada, apresenta uma forma eficiente e segura para garantir o fornecimento da infraestrutura logística e a manutenção e funcionamento com a qualidade adequada, em longo prazo.
> 
> A partir de uma análise da dinâmica do PIB da micro economia do país e baseados *nos estudos do Plano Nacional de Logística de Transportes, se observa que a área de influência da Plataforma projetada apresenta taxas de crescimento do PIB, inferiores às de outras regiões do país, todas articuladas com sólidos eixos logísticos*. Nas figuras, pode-se ver a estimativa da evolução micro-regional do PIB, entre 2002 e 2023 (Taxa média anual de crescimento) e a distribuição do PIB entre os Estados brasileiros, em 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como uma forte hipótese, pode-se dizer que os complexos logísticos de Minas Gerais/Espirito Santo, Pecém, no Ceará, a ferrovia Norte-Sul e a integração dos canais de navegação da Amazônia cumprem um papel dinâmico nas suas áreas de influência, mais não induzem a uma dinâmica de
> desenvolvimento na zona para o projeto da Plataforma Logística do São Francisco. *La Plataforma proposta, em conjunto com o Porto Sul e os Trens do Leste-Oeste, compõem o complexo logístico que dinamizará o território descrito*.
> 
> Por conseguinte, tendo em conta a importância estratégica da Plataforma, para os objetivos de desenvolvimento nacional e regional, é necessário buscar as alternativas de investimento através da participação do setor privado.
> 
> Neste contexto, o Governo do Estado propõe, com o apoio do MP e do BID, a Plataforma Logística do São Francisco como um projeto de estruturação no âmbito do Programa Nacional de Desenvolvimento Institucional das Associações Público-Privadas e, portanto, deve ser contratada a assessoria de uma consultora experiente, para apoiar sua estruturação.
> 
> 
> 
> *REDE AEROPORTUÁRIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caracterização da infraestrutura disponível
> 
> O aeroporto localizado mais perto é o aeroporto de Petrolina.
> 
> O aeroporto de Petrolina está a 385 m de altura e conta com uma *pista de 3.250 m de comprimento (2ª maior pista do nordeste), com capacidade para receber aviões de carga de até 110 toneladas, com os quais é possível realizar vôos diretos para Nova Iorque, París ou Londres*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Também conta com uma rede de estradas nacionais, entre as quais estão a BR-407, BR-122 e BR-235.* Existe a possibilidade de construir uma ponte ferroviária ou uma segunda ponte rodoviária, de interconexão entre Juazeiro e Petrolina, e cuja localização recomendada seria do lado da área prevista para a construção da Plataforma do São Francisco*.
> 
> *DESENVOLVIMENTO POR FASES*
> 
> Atuação em fases, que tem como origem o estado atual do aeroporto e suas comunicações terrestres e como horizonte, o momento de inauguração da Plataforma Logística. *Posteriormente, se realizará uma proposta de desenvolvimento do aeroporto, em função da evolução da Plataforma Logística*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REDE FERROVIÁRIA*
> 
> 
> Da mesma forma que fora informado com a rede viária, estes aspectos serão estudados dentro do âmbito do estudo (Área metropolitana do sistema Juazeiro-Petrolina) como também no âmbito de influência da Plataforma Logística que pode chegar até os portos de Pecém ou de Salvador.
> 
> 
> *FERROVIA CENTRO ATLÂNTICA (JUAZEIRO-ARATU)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V. F. F. Leste Brasileiro (1965-1975)
> RFFSA (1975-1996)
> 
> JUAZEIRO-NOVA
> Município de Juazeiro, BA
> Linha Centro - km 571
> Inauguração: 1965
> Data de construção do prédio atual: c.1960
> 
> *HISTORICO DA LINHA*: A linha que ligou efetivamente a estação de São Francisco, em Alagoinhas, ao rio São Francisco, em Juazeiro, foi aberta entre 1880 e 1896 pelo Governo brasileiro, que deu a concessão a, segundo algumas fontes, Miguel Argolo. Em bitola métrica, seus trens partiam da estação de São Francisco, onde chegava uma linha em bitola larga (1m60), a E. F. Bahia ao São Francisco. Em 1911, essa linha teve a bitola reduzida e as duas linhas foram unidas sob a concessão dos franceses da Cia. Chemins de Fer Federaux du L'Est Brésilien. Em 1935, tudo virou parte da VFFLB, estatal, e a linha passou a se chamar Linha Centro. Em 1957, foi uma das formadoras da RFFSA. Em 1975, deixou de existir o nome VFFLB. Ainda circulavam trens de passageiros entre Alagoinhas e Senhor do Bonfim até 1989. Em 1996, passou a ser concessão da Ferrovia Centro-Atlântica. Tem tráfego de cargueiros até hoje.
> http://www.estacoesferroviarias.com.br/ba_paulistana/juazeiro-nova.htm
> 
> *SITUAÇÃO ATUAL (REVITALIZAÇÃO)*:
> "Além disso, *nós deveremos assinar em janeiro um protocolo de intenções com a FCA (Ferrovia Centro Atlântica), eles vão investir aqui na Bahia mais ou menos R$ 450 milhões para ampliar e recuperar a Ferrovia Centro Atlântica na Bahia, fazendo um terminal ferroviário na direção do Porto de Juazeiro, um terminal ferroviário na direção do Porto TPC (Porto seco Pirajá).* Estamos pensando também em fazer um terminal ferroviário na direção do centro de Logística de Feira de Santana, isso vai dar uma possibilidade de ampliação muito grande para infraestrutura aqui no município de Feira de Santana. Eu acredito que o governador Wagner vai cumprir a sua missão, o seu programa de governo para Feira de Santana na infraestrutura."
> 
> http://www.sejabeminformado.com.br/noticia.php?idNoticia=6645
> 
> 
> *FERROVIA TRANSNORDESTINA (PETROLINA-PARANAMIRIM) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SITUAÇÃO ATUAL: PROJETO*
> 
> O transporte ferroviário é um dos principais elementos catalisadores do desenvolvimento econômico, social e ambiental integrado e sustentável de uma região. Sob esse enfoque foi projetada a Ferrovia Transnordestina, que vem permitindo uma integração continua e acelerada da estrutura produtiva do Nordeste com as demais regiões do país.
> A Ferrovia Transnordestina unirá as três pontas mortas do sistema ferroviário do Nordeste – Missão Velha/CE, *Salgueiro/PE e Petrolina/PE, alavancando, assim, o desenvolvimento econômico de diversos setores em sua área de abrangência, especialmente o pólo gesseiro do Araripe e o pólo agroindustrial de Petrolina e Juazeiro. Além disso, integrará o sistema hidroviário do São Francisco, o sistema rodoviário sertanejo e o sistema ferroviário já existente, *tornando mais eficiente a logística do transporte de cargas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Imagem:www.cerradosdopiaui.com.br_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAPA HIDROFERROVIÁRIO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REDE RODOVIÁRIA*
> 
> *BR - 407*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *É talvez a maior rodovia de ligação existente no Brasil, possuindo 1.482,6 km de extensão, cortando três estados: Bahia, Pernambuco e Piauí.*
> 
> A rodovia tem início em Vitória da Conquista, passando, em seguida, pela região da Chapada Diamantina, e depois por municípios como Senhor do Bonfim.
> 
> *A ponte sobre o Rio São Francisco, que divide as cidades de Juazeiro e Petrolina, é uma das divisas mais movimentadas do Brasil.*
> 
> A estrada segue depois com trechos precários até o Piauí, onde passa pelo município de Picos, um dos importantes entroncamentos rodoviários do estado. A rodovia, termina em Piripiri, famosa por ser sede do Parque Nacional de Sete Cidades. Existem trechos em planejamento nesta rodovia.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/BR-407
> 
> *BR - 235*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A BR-235 é uma rodovia transversal brasileira que liga Aracaju, em Sergipe, ao Campo de Provas Brigadeiro Velloso em Novo Progresso, no Pará. É uma das rodovias mais complicadas do Brasil,* pois não há asfalto na maior parte da rodovia e ainda há muitos trechos inexistentes. Ao longo do seu percurso, atravessa os estados de Sergipe, Bahia, Pernambuco, Piauí, Maranhão, Tocantins, além do Pará. No Maranhão ainda não há nenhum trecho construído da rodovia, enquanto que no Pará o único trecho existente é o pequeno trecho de 21 km entre a travessia do rio Araguaia (via balsa) e a cidade de Santa Maria das Barreiras.
> 
> *RECUPERAÇÃO*
> 
> *De acordo com o DNIT, órgão responsável pela rodovia,* *está prevista a recuperação e complementação total da BR-235*[1] [2][3] o que *facilitará o acesso e a integração* entre o litoral sergipano e, mais notadamente a capital Aracaju, *com regiões densamente povoadas do interior do norte-nordeste brasileiro, tais como o pólo de Juazeiro-Petrolina das divisas entre os estados da Bahia e Pernambuco a 422km da capital sergipana*, de São Raimundo Nonato, cidade às margens do Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara, mais importante patrimônio pré-histórico do Brasil, que se localiza no estado do Piauí e a 778km do litoral e Palmas, capital do Tocantins a 1637 km do início da rodovia na capital sergipana. Por fim, a BR-235 tem seu fim no estado do Pará, ao passar pela região dos Carajás e Tapajós.
> 
> *FAVORECIMENTO DA INTEGRAÇÃO INTER-REGIONAL*
> 
> Com a recuperação e implementação efetiva da rodovia, ocorrerá a modernização e estímulo à interiorização do crescimento populacional e econômico das localidades contempladas no norte-nordeste ocasionando, dessa forma, um novo ciclo de desenvolvimento em todo um grande rincão do Brasil.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/BR-235
> 
> *BR - 122*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O DNIT está concluindo os estudos de viabilidade técnica e ambiental para a *construção da BR 122 na Bahia(rodovia planejada para ligar Montes Claros-MG a Fortaleza-CE)*. Esperamos que essa obra saia do papel o quanto antes o que traria muitos benefícios para toda região do sertão nordestino, pois o seu asfaltamento provocará uma revolução para a maior parte do semi árido baiano, que não conta com uma rodovia federal que o atravesse de norte a sul como será a BR 122, fator de desenvolvimento para toda região rica em vários minérios com o projetos como o da Bahia mineração, reservas de ferro na região de Ibipitanga e de minerais preciosos em Novo Horizonte e com grandes projetos de energia eólica ao longo do trajeto da BR 122 entre outras potencialidades, mas carente de investimentos e de logística.
> 
> O primeiro trecho a ser asfaltado deve ser o entre Seabra-BA, Paramirim-BA e Caetité-BA, de onde daria acesso ao Estado de Minas Gerais até Montes Claros. O trecho entre Montes Claros-MG e Guanambi-BA(onde a BR 122 cruzará com a Ferrovia Oeste-Leste e está previsto um Pátio Intermodal (Porto Seco) em Guanambi) já está construído; entre Guanambi e Caetité coincide com a BR 030 em boas condições; e de Caetité até Paramirim um trecho está asfaltado dá acesso à INB, Industrias Nucleares do Brasil, e o resto em leito natural.
> 
> De Paramirim até Seabra seria necessário absorver trechos de rodovias estaduais e construir outros trechos que atravessam a Chapada Diamantina.* De Seabra-BA deverá ser ligada até Juazeiro-BA. O trecho entre a BR 242 e América Dourada-BA(chamado de rodovia do biodiesel) já está construído e deverá ser restaurado pelo DNIT e de lá a BR 122 ser construída até Juazeiro-BA atravessando uma área também com grande potencial eólico e mineral.*
> 
> *Com a construção da BR 122 grande parte do trânsito da BR 116 passará para a BR 122*, que será um importante via de ligação entre as regiões sudeste e nordeste, trazendo desenvolvimento para essa região esquecida pelos poderes públicos que se transformaria num importante corredor rodoviário e haveria diminuição das distâncias entre várias regiões, já que a BR 122 será a ligação mais curta entre todo sertão nordestino, Estados do Ceará, parte do Piauí, Rio Grande do Norte, Paraíba, sertão de Pernambuco e da Bahia e as regiões Sudeste/Sul do Brasil.
> 
> Se observarmos há um verdadeiro gargalo no sistema rodoviário da Bahia porque na fronteira entre a Bahia e o Sudeste há somente duas rodovias federais concluídas ligando essas regiões: a BR 116 e a 101 enquanto na fronteira entre a Bahia e os outros Estados do nordeste(PE e SE) há cinco rodovias federais ligando a Bahia aos outros Estados do nordeste: a BR 101, BR 116, BR 407 e a BR 110(todas estas BRs concluídas e em boas condições de tráfego) e a BR 235 que está em construção.
> 
> Isso tem provocado um super tráfego na BR 116 que acaba por se tornar a principal ligação entre todo o sudeste/sul e o nordeste porque o que acontece é que o tráfego entra na Bahia pela BR 116 e ao chegar em Feira de Santana se divide entre cinco rodovias federais caso vá para Salvador ou os outros Estados do nordeste, ou segue para o interior sertão da Bahia dando um verdadeira ”volta” o que causa o aumento de distâncias entre várias regiões do nordeste e aumento do custo dos transportes.
> 
> Não existe uma ligação em boas condições entre as regiões de Juazeiro, Irecê, Chapada Diamantina e a Serra Geral da Bahia o que dificulta de sobremaneira o transporte, comércio, industrialização e desenvolvimento do semi árido nordestino. A BR 122 será um grande corredor rodoviário que ajudará a resolver esses problemas do sertão baiano e será muito relevante tanto para ser um eixo de ligação entre regiões da Bahia como entre os vários Estados do nordeste.
> 
> http://www.blogdoglauber.com.br/v1/...122-que-passaria-por-paramirim-saia-do-papel/
> 
> A senhora Eunice Lima, em contato com o Blog do Glauber, disse que a ouvidoria do DNIT respondeu suas solicitações sobre o andamento do processo para construção da BR 122 que passará pela região sudoeste, inclusive por Paramirim. Em resposta à senhora Eunice, a Superintendência Regional do DNIT/BA encaminhou a solicitação à área competente que prestou os seguintes esclarecimentos: “*Existe um Estudo de Viabilidade Técnica Econômica e Ambiental concluído. Previsão em 2012 contratar a elaboração do projeto executivo para construção*. Agradecemos por nos auxiliar no bom desempenho de nossas atribuições. Andréa Cupertino. Núcleo de Comunicação Social/Ouvidoria SR/DNIT/BA”.
> 
> http://blogdaresenhatotal.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/informacoes-sobre-o-projeto-de.html
> 
> *BA - 210*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A BA-210 é uma rodovia estadual, sob a responsabilidade do DERBA. liga as cidades de Paulo Afonso a Sento Sé, na Bahia.*
> 
> BA-210 Via importantíssima para região norte do estado da Bahia, conecta os municípios mais importantes da região do Vale do São Francisco vai até a divisa com o estado de Sergipe.
> 
> 
> *Fontes:
> 
> SEPLAG-BA
> SEFAZ-BA
> Ministério dos Transportes
> Banco Mundial
> Idom Consutoria
> Codevasf
> ANTT
> ANTAQ
> FCA/CVRD
> TLSA*


----------



## mopc

*WATERWAYS | HIDROVIAS*

*São Francisco River Waterway - Hidrovia do Rio São Francisco*



Harisson Souza said:


> *Hidrovia do São Francisco​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> O rio São Francisco é totalmente navegável em 1.371 km, entre Pirapora(MG), Juazeiro(BA), para a profundidade de projeto de 1,5 m, quando da ocorrência do período crítico de estiagem (agosto a novembro). Sem saída para o Atlântico,* o rio São Francisco tem seu aproveitamento integrado ao sistema rodo-ferroviário da região. A partir da implantação do sistema multimodal*, o escoamento da produção agrícola do oeste da Bahia, com foco na cidade de Barreiras, banhada por um dos seus principais afluentes, o rio Grande, é realizado por rodovia até a cidade de Ibotirama na margem do São Francisco, descendo o rio pelo transporte hidroviário até Juazeiro/Petrolina, e deste, por ferrovia, para o Porto de Aratú (BA). No quilômetro 42 acima de Juazeiro/Petrolina, situa-se a barragem de Sobradinho, cuja transposição é realizada através de eclusa. *A movimentação anual fica em torno de 60.000 t/a. *
> 
> 
> AHSFRA - Administração da Hidrovia do São Francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ministério dos Transportes*​


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY | ENERGIA*

*Solar Power - Energia solar*

Tauá powerplant in Ceará state is the first commercial solar powerplant in Latin America. 

Installed Capacity: 1MW




fsaulop said:


> *Pioneirismo*
> *Tauá, o recanto da energia solar*
> 
> *A tecnologia fotovoltaica despertou a atenção de investidores espanhóis, portugueses e também italianos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tauá. A primeira e única usina de energia solar em escala comercial da America Latina funciona nesta cidade, a 337 Km de Fortaleza, localizada no Sertão dos Inhamuns, e pertence à EPX Energia, uma das empresas do bilionário Eike Batista.
> 
> Desde que começou a funcionar, em 2011, atraiu não só a curiosidade de turistas e estudantes, mas de investidores internacionais que pretendem instalar outras usinas no município que é conhecido como a "Princesa dos Inhamuns".
> 
> A capacidade instalada da usina solar é de 1megawatt (MW), a maior do Brasil e o suficiente para abastecer 1.500 residências. São 4.680 painéis fotovoltaicos, investimento de R$ 10 milhões, com apoio de U$$ 700 mil do Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento (BID) e uma expansão inicial que dobrará sua capacidade neste ano.
> 
> De acordo com a EPX, a meta é chegar a 50MW. Apenas quatro pequenas unidades produtoras experimentais estão em operação no Brasil. Juntas, possuem apenas 0,086 MW de potência. A solar de Tauá gerou 808.369 MWh em energia ativa de julho a dezembro de 2011, o suficiente para acionar oito mil televisores mensalmente. "Oferecemos toda a potencialidade da natureza, que é o sol, e a área para a instalação. Essas condições climáticas fizeram com que a MPX de Eike Batista optasse por fazer esse investimento que já está em processo de duplicação", aponta o prefeito Odilon Aguiar.
> 
> A EPX pode ganhar outros concorrentes em Tauá. "O sucesso do empreendimento juntamente com o panorama propício despertou a atenção de empresários europeus. Já recebemos delegações de portugueses, espanhóis e italianos demonstrando interesse em se instalar em Tauá. O que vem adiando esses investimentos é a falta de regulamentação do mercado de energias renováveis em larga escala", argumenta o prefeito.
> 
> Segundo Odilon Aguiar, os europeus já estão formalizando o protocolo de intenção. "Os recursos já foram levantados. Mas, o que está faltando é a abertura de mercado. Eles querem a certeza de que o que for produzido será comercializado"
> 
> O prefeito de Tauá adianta que o grupo espanhol é o mais empolgado. "Eles estão fazendo estudos do solo e averiguando a potencialidade do sol. Estão dispostos a montar um parque gigantesco. Esse processo das energias renováveis é algo que não se pode mais barrar. É preciso que se tenha consciência da abertura desse mercado". Conforme a EPX, a cidade de Tauá foi escolhida como sede da usina solar "pela forte incidência solar, uma das maiores do Estado, por seu perfil inovador, pela boa infraestrutura para implantar a obra e a proximidade da subestação da Companhia Hidrelétrica do São Francisco (Chesf), o que facilita a distribuição de energia gerada".
> 
> Para minimizar os impactos ambientais por ocasião da implantação da obra e durante sua operacionalização, a MPX criou um programa de controle e monitoramento.
> 
> A empresa controla as emissões sonoras através de ações aplicadas diretamente na fonte emissora, em razão da preservação da saúde ocupacional dos funcionários e da adequação do empreendimento em relação à regulação das emissões sonoras.
> 
> "Para dizer a verdade, não sei muito bem como funciona essa história de energia tirada do sol. Mas, desde que essa usina começou a funcionar, o que se fala é que muita coisa está mudando na cidade. Vou esperar mais um pouco para sentir esses benefícios", comenta a dona de casa Maria de Jesus da Silva.
> 
> Leilões
> 
> O presidente da Empresa de Pesquisa Energética (EPE), Maurício Tolmasquim, garante que estão praticamente prontos os estudos para desenvolver a energia solar no País e que serão analisados pelo Ministério de Minas e Energias. Ele esclarece que, dentre outros aspectos, o estudo trata do incentivo da utilização da energia solar nas residências, com a instalação de medidores com inteligência. A inclusão da energia solar nos leilões também está sendo avaliada como uma opção.
> 
> FERNANDO MAIA
> REPÓRTER
> 
> http://diariodonordeste.globo.com/materia.asp?codigo=1125049



Ceará to have first solar panel factory in Brazil




fsaulop said:


> *Ceará terá primeira fábrica de painéis solares*
> 
> *A fábrica do grupo alemão Arinna/Asunim será a primeira de porte internacional a se instalar nas Américas e ficará em Sobral. Meta é atender demanda nacional e países vizinhos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Usina de energia solar MPX Tauá, que deve se expandir neste ano*
> 
> O grupo alemão Arinna/Asunim, de energia solar fotovoltaica, chegou ao Ceará para construir a primeira fábrica de painéis solares do Brasil com excelência internacional. A fábrica, que será instalada em Sobral, num terreno de seis hectares às margens da BR-222, também será a primeira do grupo alemão nas Américas. Com início das obras previsto para junho deste ano, a Arinna do Brasil pretende iniciar sua produção em janeiro de 2013.
> 
> O diretor técnico da Arinna do Brasil, o português Miguel Ornelas, esteve ontem no Rio de Janeiro, participando do evento Rio+12, que o grupo alemão patrocina, e falou ao O POVO sobre o novo empreendimento. Segundo ele, a fábrica irá produzir placas solares para a produção de energia com usos na indústria, em residências e em pequenos negócios. Com isso, o Brasil não precisará mais importar este material.
> 
> Hoje, no Brasil, existe apenas uma fábrica – a Tecnometal, de Campinas (SP) – que iniciou a produção de painéis solares de forma experimental e, agora, está iniciando sua comercialização. “Mas com investimento específico para produção comercial, com planta de produção e plano de negócios, é a primeira do Brasil”, afirma Adão Linhares, presidente da Câmara Setorial de Energias Renováveis, instalada na Agência de Desenvolvimento Econômico do Ceará (Adece).
> 
> A nova empresa Brasileira, Arinna do Brasil, terá investimento estimado de R$ 20 milhões, com início de operação previsto para daqui a 10 meses. A fábrica terá uma capacidade de produção de 60 MWpico /ano. Miguel Ornelas acredita que, no início, a produção poderá começar com até 10 MW, podendo chegar a 20 MWpico/ano. “Leva sempre um certo tempo até atingir a velocidade de cruzeiro. O crescimento da produção irá depender muito da procura e das necessidades do mercado”, diz.
> 
> A produção terá como destino o mercado interno. A Arinna Brasil poderá abastecer usinas comerciais como a MPX Tauá, que produz 1 MW e prepara a expansão de sua produção para 2 MW até o fim deste ano. No caso de exportação, a América do Sul é o primeiro mercado potencial dos produtos da fábrica cearense. “Países vizinhos estão desenvolvendo muitos projetos na área de energia solar e por questão de custo e logística eles serão nosso foco inicial”, afirmou Ornelas.
> 
> http://www.opovo.com.br/app/opovo/e...era-primeira-fabrica-de-paineis-solares.shtml


----------



## mopc

*AGRICULTURE | AGRICULTURA*

*Salitre Project - Projeto Salitre*

Irrigation project in the Northern São Francisco River 

status: under construction since 2009
expected completion: ?




> *Projeto Salitre*
> Descrição:
> 
> Implantação do Projeto Salitre com uma área irrigável estimada de 31.305 ha, compreendendo estudos e projetos, aquisição de terras, infraestrutura básica de uso comum e medidas de proteção ambiental. Inclui ainda administração fundiária, organização de produtores, apoio em administração, operação, manutenção, assistência técnica e capacitação de técnicos e agricultores na fase de operação inicial.
> 
> 
> 
> Objetivo:
> 
> Contribuir para o desenvolvimento da região semiárida através da agricultura irrigada, dentro da sustentabilidade ambiental, incorporando 31.305 ha ao processo produtivo; elevar a produção e a produtividade das safras agrícolas, gerando renda, aumento da oferta de alimentos e propiciando a abertura de empregos diretos e indiretos.
> 
> 
> 
> Localização/logística:
> 
> O Projeto Salitre localiza-se à margem direita do Rio São Francisco, no município de Juazeiro, no Estado da Bahia, entre os paralelos 9º31'43" e 9º52'18" no hemisfério sul, e entre os meridianos 40º15'00" e 40º37'00" a oeste de Greenwich. O acesso à área do Projeto se dá pela BA-210, que liga Juazeiro a Sobradinho, numa distância aproximada de 20km.
> 
> 
> 
> Coordenadas geográficas:
> 
> Latitude: 9º 31’ S
> Longitude: 40º15’ W
> 
> 
> Justificativa:
> 
> Aumentar a produção e a produtividade agrícolas mediante a introdução da irrigação; Aumentar as oportunidades de emprego no Estado da Bahia; Promover o desenvolvimento regional;
> 
> 
> 
> Indicadores selecionados:
> 
> População Beneficiada: 131.481
> Área irrigada no ano (ha): 377 ( até maio/2011)
> Nº Empregos diretos: 31.305
> Valor Bruto da Produção (R$): 745.331,40 (em maio/2011)
> Nº Empregos indiretos: 626.116
> Rendimento (R$/ha): 1.977,01
> 
> 
> Características básicas:
> 
> Fonte hídrica: Rio São Francisco
> Bacia/sub-bacia: São Francisco
> Vazão requerida (m3/s): 42
> Vazão atual (m3/s): 6
> Energia elétrica: Companhia de Eletricidade do Estado da Bahia - Coelba
> Potência Requerida (kVA): 142.540,00
> Potência atual instalada (KVA): 25.000,00
> Tipos de solos: vertissolos, cambiossolos e planossolos
> Principais culturas: abacaxi, abacate, acerola, algodão, manga, melão, banana, limão, milho, tomate, uva.
> Sistemas de irrigação preconizados: microaspersão e gotejamento
> 
> 
> NOTÍCIAS:
> 
> 30/09/2009 - Seleção para irrigantes familiares do Projeto Salitre
> 
> O presidente da Codevasf, no uso de suas atribuições, e de acordo com o Edital nº 18 para Seleção de Irrigantes Familiares do Projeto Salitre, publicado no Diário Oficial nº 59, de 27 de março de 2009, Seção 3, página 80, torna público o resultado final da concorrência destinada a seleção de irrigantes familiares para implantação de empreendimentos agrícolas, agropecuários e agroindustriais no Projeto de Irrigação Salitre, localizado em Juazeiro (BA). O resultado final apresenta irrigantes por ordem de classificação, valor ofertado por hectare e número do lote escolhido.
> 
> Confira a relação dos selecionados:
> 
> - Seleção para irrigantes familiares do Projeto Salitre
> 
> 
> 02/06/2009 - Pré-selecionados para aquisição de lotes familiares na primeira etapa do Projeto - Lotes Familiares
> 
> A Comissão Técnica de Julgamento, designada pelo presidente da Codevasf por meio da Decisão nº 517/2009, torna pública, para conhecimento dos interessados, a relação dos candidatos pré-selecionados para aquisição de lotes familiares na primeira etapa do Projeto Salitre, de acordo com o estabelecido no Edital nº 18/2009.
> 
> Confira a lista nominal:
> 
> - Cadastro de 001 a 255
> 
> - Cadastro de 256 a 510
> 
> 
> INFORMAÇÕES SOBRE O PROJETO
> 
> 
> Editais de Seleção de Produtores da Etapa I:
> 
> O Ministério da Integração Nacional, por meio Codevasf, lançou o edital de seleção para irrigantes familiares e o aviso de licitação para venda de áreas irrigáveis para implantação de empreendimentos agrícolas, agropecuários e agroindustriais no perímetro. Confira os editais:
> 
> Edital 18/2009 - Seleção para ocupação de 255 (duzentos e cinquenta e cinco) lotes para irrigantes familiares. Clique no link abaixo para acessar o Edital.
> 
> http://www.codevasf.gov.br/licitaco...rrencia/edital-18-2009-venda-de-lote-salitre/
> 
> Edital 19/2009 - Venda de áreas irrigáveis para implantação de empreendimentos agrícolas, agropecuários e agroindustriais. Clique no link abaixo para acessar o Edital.
> 
> http://www.codevasf.gov.br/licitaco...cia/edital-19-2009-venda-de-areas-irrigaveis/


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL | GERAL*

*Brazil’s infrastructure worst of the Brics? Get real!*

Apr 5, 2013 4:09pm by Joe Leahy


Rankings from the World Economic Forum show Brazil as lagging far behind the Brics countries on almost every aspect of infrastructure – the subject of a beyondbrics Chart of the Week. Er … excuse me? I beg to differ.

Brazil’s infrastructure is poor, even dismal in some cases, but this is more relative to its own needs and its income level as a country with a per capita income level among the Brics second only to Russia. At least in my experience, it is not bad in absolute terms when compared with many other developing countries, particularly those in the poorer parts of Asia, such as India.

Before I continue, my point here is not to badmouth India but to lend a bit of reality to such competitive rankings, which often make sense on paper but – anecdotally at least – sometimes look like nonsense.

For example, anyone who spent a week in São Paulo, Brazil’s richest state, and then went to Maharashtra, the state that is home to India’s business capital, Mumbai, would not dare to claim that India’s roads are leagues ahead of Brazil’s. India has only one highway that could match any of the major freeways in São Paulo: the Mumbai-Pune Expressway.

I experienced the quality of India’s highways firsthand when I rode in a truck between two of its most industrialized states, Maharashtra and neighbouring Gujarat. It was during the most humid period before monsoon. Most of the trucks there do not have air conditioning because companies rarely consider their drivers’ comfort and well-being. We hit a traffic jam at a toll booth and spent three hours there choking on the fumes until 4am in the morning. Then we drove on, dodging craters in the highway of a size one would normally expect in a war zone, and nearly hit another truck cheerfully parked in the middle of the road with its lights off.

Of course, similar scenarios might occur in some of Brazil’s poorer states. Brazil’s vast expanse is full of rutted or unsurfaced roads (though most of them are still far better than anything in India’s interior). But I would compare the two most developed regions of either country.

I find the rankings hard to believe on other measures too, such as ports and even air travel. Air traffic congestion was so bad in Mumbai that I remember circling for hours above the city, especially during monsoon, waiting for a landing slot. Planes were always late, rather than late a quarter of the time, as in Brazil. Efficient transport links to and from airports does not exist in India anymore than it does in Brazil.

This is not to say that India has not made big jumps in infrastructure in recent years. It has probably got the lead on Brazil now in the quality of its airports after renovating those in Delhi, Bangalore, Hyderabad and Mumbai. India also has the golden quadrilateral highway project, with dual carriageways linking four of its major cities. And India of course, also has its trains, which are the envy of many other countries and an area in which Brazil does seriously fall down (it hardly has any).

The purpose also is not to overlook Brazil’s shortcomings. The country is in danger of coming to a standstill as 10 years of growth in its commodities and agriculture sectors and of its middle classes are threatening to overwhelm its roads, airports and ports. It needs to invest urgently and invest big if it is to continue growing.

But its problems are relative to its own needs. If India’s existing infrastructure was transferred to Brazil tomorrow, the Latin American country would stop functioning overnight. If Brazil’s were transferred to India? My bet is that, although the trains would definitely be missed, motorists and logistics companies there would be thrilled.


----------



## mopc

*Brazil launches road show to shop infrastructure projects*

Tue Feb 5, 2013 9:54pm GMT

Show headed to New York, London, maybe Tokyo, Singapore

By Reese Ewing

SAO PAULO, Feb 5 (Reuters) - Brazil will showcase its biggest investment opportunities on a global road show to try to drum up investment in direly needed infrastructure projects while urging the private sector to accept lower returns than it had in the past.

Finance Minister Guido Mantega and the CEO of investment bank BTGPactual, Andre Esteves, pitched Brazil's potential to hundreds of bankers and business leaders at the road show's launch in Sao Paulo on Tuesday. In just over a year, the country will host the 2014 World Cup Soccer tournament and in 2016, the Olympic Games.

Credit ratings agencies ranked Brazil as investment grade years ago, the central bank has kept inflation on target since 2005, and the country's debt has shrunk to 35 percent of gross domestic product, but investors still demand a hefty return for doing business in Latin America's largest economy.

Such tolls contribute to what is called the "Brazil Cost."

Mantega, Esteves and a team of the government's technocrats in logistics, generation and transmission, and in oil and gas are taking the sales pitch to London, New York and potentially Tokyo and Singapore in the coming weeks in search of $460 billion in infrastructure investments through 2015.

The current government lead by the left-leaning Workers' Party has never been comfortable with the idea of privatization but realizes that Brazil has become a big enough economy that the public sector and state companies can not go it alone.

Brazil will sell 30-year concessions, or leases, to investors that bid the lowest rates of return on projects, with a maximum rate of return to assure no potentially lucrative assets are sold at a steal if there is insufficient competition.

"Returns will be compatible with risks on investments," said Gleisi Hoffman, President Dilma Rousseff's chief of staff. "With lower interest rates, the returns must be lower."

In highway concession projects auctioned before Brazil's economic growth started to take off almost a decade ago, studies grossly underestimated traffic flow rates and investors made double-digit returns.

Brazil has come a long way since then but enticing investors under new, tougher terms that the government has placed into the contracts is not a given.

Last week, the transport ministry had to postpone the auction of two major highway projects after three big construction companies pulled out, rejecting government projections for growth in traffic flow over the 30-year life of the concession as too optimistic.

Mantega sweetened the pot on Tuesday, saying the government would reduce its projections to 4 percent from 5 percent annual demand growth and also offering to improve financing terms, which would likely widen investors' margins.

"The government is going to make sure these investments have returns," Mantega said, outlining what he called a new three-part macroeconomic approach that he hoped would create an amenable environment for investment.

He said the government will contain inflation and keep interest rates low; maintain competitiveness of local industry by limiting volatility of the exchange rate; and lighten taxes and lower the cost of doing business.

The government hopes these efforts will lead to long-term growth by attracting private investment, which is one of the weakest pillars of Brazil's economy.

But in the short term, the government's recent actions on Brazil's energy, currency and fuel markets will likely keep investors guessing whether it will defend their capital or its own macroeconomic goals.

Rousseff recently slashed electric energy rates by 20 percent to help the country's struggling heavy industry and consumers but shattered billions of dollars of value in publicly traded energy companies that were a favorite of big pension funds and institutional investors.

For the past seven years the government has held gasoline and diesel prices at the pump artificially low to contain inflation and stimulate vehicle sales but has heaped billions of dollars of losses on the publicly traded state-run oil company Petrobras by doing so.

Conflicting statements by Mantega and Central Bank Chief Alexandre Tombini over the dollar-real exchange rate have also left markets wondering whether the government thinks the currency is over or under valued.

"The government wants it all right now," said an asset manager, who declined to be named, at a local fund with 4.5 billion reais under management. "Trust takes time to build."


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL | GERAL*

*Official PDF* of the "Road Show" mentioned above. Very informative.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS | RODOVIAS *


*Bridges and paving on the BR-364 highway in Acre, Western Amazon*

In the past few years this section of the highway was finally paved and the bridges completed, finally providing year-round access to the whole state of Acre.





Ferraz/RBR said:


> *Governador foi de Rio Branco a Cruzeiro do Sul vistoriando as obras.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte Rio Jurupari 250 metros - Fica no meio da viagem entre Feijó e Manoel Urbano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte Rio Envira em Feijó - 300 metros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosdoacre/page3/





Claudeir Rodrigues said:


> *Tião Viana manda imprimar os últimos 80 metros da BR-364*
> 
> _Pela primeira vez em 43 anos, a estrada não será fechada para tráfego no inverno. O Acre está integrado_
> 
> Às seis da manhã os primeiros carros começaram a chegar em frente a Usina de Arte João Donato, em Rio Branco, ponto de concentração dos veículos que seguiriam viagem para um momento histórico. Após um café da manhã e um vídeo que lembrou algumas dificuldades ao longo desta epopeia acreana, cerca de 140 carros partiram rumo a Cruzeiro do Sul,
> integrando a Caravana da União.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ao longo do percurso, em Bujari e Sena Madureira novos veículos se integraram à caravana que faria sua primeira parada em Manoel Urbano, onde, recebido com forró cantado por um povo que não escondia a felicidade da integração, o governador Tião Viana entregou 200 equipamentos para manicures, cabeleireiras e costureiras, através da Secretaria de Pequenos Negócios. “Hoje eu sou uma nova mulher porque posso dizer que tenho uma profissão. Agora eu tenho como trabalhar pelo sustento da minha família”, disse Monciane Lima da Silva, que agradeceu em nome de todas as mulheres beneficiadas pela ação. A caravana partiu de Manoel Urbano para fazer a próxima parada próximo ao rio Jurupari, local onde encontraria integrantes vindos de Feijó, Tarauacá e Cruzeiro do Sul.
> 
> “Foi lindo ver todo mundo se abraçando, se encontrando. Este momento é simbólico, ficará na nossa memória porque faz parte de um sonho de 43 anos”, disse a deputada federal Perpétua Almeida. O Jurupari foi escolhido como ponto de encontro da caravana, que seguiria mais tarde rumo a Cruzeiro do Sul, por ser simbólico. Ali se encontrava o último trecho em obras da estrada e um dos pedaços mais difíceis de construir. Os últimos 80 metros que faltavam ser imprimados – um tratamento temporário para suportar o tráfego durante o inverno, mas que deixa a obra num estágio bem avançado para ser continuada no próximo ano, foram cobertos por uma camada de asfalto por ordem do governador Tião Viana, que autorizou, simbolicamente, por volta de 13 horas, a imprimação dos últimos metros que faltavam. Estava escrita mais uma página da história da BR-364, que está trafegável de janeiro a janeiro, pela primeira vez após 43 anos de obras.
> 
> “Depois da revolução acreana, este é um dos momentos mais importantes da história do Acre, quando as duas pontas dessa estrada que integra os municípios foi unida e, pela primeira vez, após 43 anos, o inverno não vai impedir o tráfego na estrada e as pessoas vão ter a liberdade de ir e vir. Os últimos 80 metros de imprimação que faltavam integram definitivamente o Acre, dando nova oportunidade de desenvolvimento. Este é o dia em que nós unimos o Acre”, disse o governador Tião Viana, convidando todos a um movimento de valorização da história acreana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uma obra de quem tem compromisso com o povo*
> 
> 
> O vice-governador César Messias lembrou de dois momentos que marcaram sua vida. “O primeiro eu ainda era criança e vi, na década de 70, o exército desembarcando as máquinas em Cruzeiro do Sul pra começar a rasgar a estrada. Meu pai disse ‘agora a estrada sai’, e ela não saiu. O segundo foi em 1986, quando um governador chegou em Cruzeiro todo sujo de lama, numa caravana, dizendo que a estrada seria feita. Olhei para o meu pai e disse ‘agora ela sai’ e ela não saiu novamente. Hoje eu estou aqui vendo essa integração definitiva, fazendo parte desta história e dizendo quem, de fato, está construindo essa BR. Essa obra é de quem tem compromisso com o povo do Acre”, contou.
> 
> O senador Aníbal Diniz lembrou que o pontapé inicial para este desafio chamado BR-364 foi dado pelo presidente Juscelino Kubitschek. “Na década de 1960 a estrada começou a ser construída de Rondônia para o Acre e hoje, 43 anos após o início das obras para ligar Rio Branco a Cruzeiro do Sul nós fazemos o encontro destas duas pontas da estrada.
> Este é um momento histórico, que muda completamente a nossa história”, comentou.
> 
> Jorge Viana, senador acreano, disse que a história do Acre foi dividida hoje em duas partes: antes e depois da ligação da BR-364. “Essa estrada não vai mais fechar no inverno. Não ficará restrita ao tráfego apenas por seis meses no ano. Não há mais isolamento. É preciso celebrar muito essa conquista e aprender com ela. Toda essa estrutura é um investimento público, que a gente faça um bom uso dessa logística!”, disse o senador, que contribuiu de forma significativa para que a estrada pudesse ser concluída. Em 1999, em seu primeiro ano de mandato enquanto governador do Acre, ele tomou a decisão de reabrir a estrada e não permitir mais que ela ficasse sem tráfego nos verões. A partir de então foram 13 reaberturas consecutivas em que, a cada ano, os avanços da obra se revelavam em melhorias para toda a população.
> 
> *Deputados aprovam a obra que integra o Acre*
> 
> Nos últimos quatro anos foram investidos R$ 1,1 bilhão na BR-364. Neste ano os investimentos são de aproximadamente R$ 300 milhões. A participação do presidente Lula e da presidenta Dilma Rousseff na liberação de recursos e na garantia financeira de execução da obra foi fundamental para que essa nova página na história acreana pudesse ser escrita. Apesar da obra encontrar duras críticas por parte de setores da oposição, deputados de situação e oposição se posicionaram a favor da obra por entender que ela é maior que a política, pois é extremamente necessária para o desenvolvimento econômico e social do Acre.
> 
> “Tudo o que for preciso fazer para esta obra da BR terá o meu apoio, porque acredito que o senhor tem dado o seu melhor. Essa obra é do povo do Acre, ela é maior que um governo, que um projeto. Eu acredito em Deus e creio que ele está neste projeto”, disse o deputado estadual de oposição, Jamil Asfury.
> 
> Moisés Diniz, líder do governo na Assembleia Legislativa, falou sobre as oportunidades que a BR está criando e citou a fábrica de laminados de madeira que está em construção em Tarauacá. “Ela vai empregar 1.200 jovens e isso traz novos horizontes, traz desenvolvimento e renda para essa região”, observou.
> 
> A deputada Maria Antônia, que nasceu em Brasileia, mas morou por muitos anos em Rodrigues Alves, disse, emocionada, que saiu do isolamento. “Eu ficava muito triste quando as pessoas diziam que eu vivia isolada. Mas hoje eu posso erguer a cabeça e comemorar, posso voltar lá e dizer que isso mudou”.
> 
> “Eu nasci em Mâncio Lima e lá vivemos no isolamento por muitos anos. Até mesmo a ligação por aviões não era feita com freqüência. Hoje o Acre vive um novo momento, um novo cenário, e podemos dizer que estamos integrados. Agora há uma nova geografia econômica e social e isso é uma grande vitória para o povo acreano”, disse o deputado federal Taumaturgo Lima.
> 
> *Mais fotos:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.agencia.ac.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17293&Itemid=26






Claudeir Rodrigues said:


> *Ponte sobre o "Rio Juruá"*
> 
> Fotos: Sérgio Vale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ponte sobre o Rio Purus.*






Natan V.N said:


> Resgatando o tópico:





Claudeir Rodrigues said:


> *A união e a ponte*
> 
> _Tião Viana entrega uma das obras mais importantes do Acre, que simboliza a União entre os vales do Acre e Juruá_
> 
> Quatorze de agosto de 2011. Dia dos Pais. Um dia que começou com chuva para lavar definitivamente as dúvidas dos que não acreditaram no sonho. Mas a noite, sem chuvas, foi perfeita, enfeitada pela lua, que se vestiu com a cor mais bonita para presenciar essa página da história acreana. Chegou a hora de inaugurar um marco para o povo do Acre, uma obra que representa a integração do Estado. Mais que isso, significa a realização de uma vontade que habita nos corações acreanos e que veio para unir, de forma definitiva, o povo do Acre: a Ponte da União.
> 
> No fim da tarde de domingo homens, mulheres, crianças, idosos começaram a chegar e pouco a pouco foram preenchendo a cabeceira e os vãos da ponte sobre o rio Juruá. Muitos não acreditaram que veriam esse dia, que durou 43 anos para chegar. A BR-364 começou a ser construída em 1968 e desde então o povo do Acre passou a sonhar com o momento em que poderiam cruzar o rio sem a ajuda das balsas e catraias e que, pela estrada asfaltada, chegariam à capital. A solenidade teve início às 20h45. Somente às 22h50 as luzes da ponte foram acesas e os fogos de artifício brilharam no céu. Era o momento mais esperado da noite.
> 
> “A alegria desse momento é a possibilidade de progresso para essa região. Essa ponte não poderia ter um nome melhor. Quero que ela sirva para a vida das pessoas. Ela tem o significado dos sonhos de cada um de nós. Quero agradecer a todos vocês que estão aqui para viver essa parte da história conosco”, disse o governador Tião Viana.
> 
> Tião também anunciou que fará uma visita de vistoria, trecho a trecho na BR-364 e que no dia 30 de setembro volta a Cruzeiro do Sul para anunciar, em cadeia estadual de rádio e televisão, que a estrada não será mais fechada.
> 
> *Uma chance para acreditar*
> 
> O ex-governador Jorge Viana, que agora representa o Acre no Senado, discursou com a voz embargada pela emoção de ver, após tanta luta, a ponte sobre o rio Juruá ser entregue. “O trabalho mais difícil não foi conseguir recursos, não foi construir a ponte, não foi realizar a obra. O mais difícil nessa caminhada de 12 anos foi mudar o pensamento das pessoas, fazer com que elas acreditassem que queríamos trabalhar por elas. Nós sempre acreditamos que o trabalho unia as pessoas, e era isso que pedíamos, uma chance para mostrar a nossa vontade”, comentou.
> 
> 
> 
> Em sua fala Jorge Viana reconheceu o esforço de pessoas como Sérgio Nakamura, o primeiro a rabiscar no papel os traços do que seria mais tarde a maior ponte acreana e dos deputados estaduais e federais que estiveram juntos ao longo da jornada. “Outro que não mediu esforços foi o Tião, que, como senador, tem o dedo dele em cada metro quadrado dessa estrada”.
> 
> 
> 
> *Homenagens para reconhecer o trabalho*
> 
> ministro dos Transportes, Sérgio Passos, recebeu, das mãos do governador Tião Viana, uma réplica da Ponte da União feita em marchetaria pelo artista cruzeirense Maqueson Silva. Os ex-governadores acreanos Orleir Cameli, Jorge Viana, Binho Marques, que se esforçaram para realizar a obra da BR também receberam o quadro. Joaquim Macedo, ex-governador, foi lembrado nas homenagens. O diretor do Departamento de Estradas e Rodagens do Acre, Marcus Alexandre recebeu uma placa de reconhecimento por todo o esforço dedicado à BR-364.
> 
> 
> O presidente Luís Inácio Lula da Silva não esteve presente à solenidade, mas seu nome foi lembrado em cada uma das falas e está na memória do povo. “Essa ponte simboliza a união, mas o nome dela deveria ser Luís Inácio Lula da Silva. Eu defendi isso por muitas vezes, mas a lei não permite que pessoas vivas tenham o seu nome em obras públicas. Oficialmente esta é a Ponte da União, mas o verdadeiro nome dela é Ponte do Lula, porque ele mudou a história do Brasil e fez muito por nós. Nós só tivemos dinheiro do Governo Federal para fazer essa obra porque quando o Lula chegou à presidência o dinheiro do Brasil apareceu”, disse o vice-governador, César Messias.
> 
> *Ministro garantiu apoio para conclusão da BR*
> 
> A solenidade de inauguração da Ponte da União contou com a presença do ministro dos Transportes, Sérgio Passos, que garantiu o empenho pessoal e o acompanhamento de todos os passos da obra para que não faltem recursos para a conclusão da BR-364.
> 
> “Essa obra que inauguramos agora é parte de um esforço maior, de um trabalho que vai desde os anônimos, lideranças comunitárias, até deputados, senadores, governadores, presidentes. Vamos trabalhar firme para que não faltem recursos para esta rodovia que vai não só integrar o povo, mas reduzir custos no abastecimento e tocar no bolso das pessoas. É isso que queremos com esta obra, que ela seja significado de desenvolvimento, de progresso, de sonhos realizados e de melhoria de vida para o povo”, disse o ministro.
> 
> O governador Tião Viana condecorou o ministro dos Transportes com o grau Grã-Cruz da Ordem da Estrela do Acre, a mais alta condecoração acreana, pelo empenho e auxílio que tem dedicado à construção da BR-364.
> 
> Presente para Cruzeiro do Sul
> 
> A maior ponte do Acre, e, segundo o consenso, também a mais bonita, está sobre o Rio Juruá, em Cruzeiro do Sul. Ela é uma das três pontes estaiadas do Brasil e a única, em todo o país, preparada contra terremotos. “Se o Acre é pequeno, mas enjoado, Cruzeiro do Sul é mais ainda. Nós temos a melhor maternidade, o melhor aeroporto, o melhor estádio, a fauna mais rica e a melhor farinha do mundo. Agora temos a melhor ponte”, disse o presidente da Assembléia Legislativa, que fez um dos discursos mais bonitos da noite.
> 
> “Na década de 70 eu tomava banho nas praias daqui e não podia imaginar que teríamos não só a maior ponte do Acre, mas a mais bonita. Eu também não podia imaginar que um dia estaria aqui como presidente da Assembléia Legislativa para inaugurar essa obra, tão significativa para o nosso povo”, disse.
> 
> *E ligou-se a luz*
> 
> A música “Tema da Vitória”, que embalou as vitórias de Airton Senna, também marcou o momento mais esperado da noite. O som do motor acelerando foi ouvido no acender das luzes que iluminam a ponte mais bonita do Acre. A emoção, que se fez presente na voz embargada de cada um dos discursaram nesta noite, também marejou de lágrimas os olhos de milhares de pessoas presentes.
> 
> A iluminação da ponte foi projetada pela arquiteta Marlúcia Cândida, primeira-dama do Acre, de forma voluntária. Marlúcia também participou das discussões do conceito da ponte, assinada pela arquiteta Jamile Torman, que foi professora da primeira dama na faculdade.
> 
> A iluminação do corremão da ponte é em LED, que traz, além de vida longa para as lâmpadas, baixo consumo de energia. A primeira dama teve o cuidado de fazer com que a iluminação da Ponte da União refletisse nas águas do rio Juruá para deixar o local ainda mais bonito.
> 
> A bandeira - A bandeira do Acre que flâmula na Ponte da União está a 70 metros de altura e pode ser vista de longe. Ela também recebeu uma iluminação especial.
> 
> Estaiada - Ponte estaiada é um tipo de ponte suspensa por cabos presos a um ou mais mastros para sustentar os tabuleiros da ponte. No Brasil existem poucas pontes deste tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Contra terremotos*
> 
> Como a região de Cruzeiro do Sul, próxima ao Peru, é uma zona de abalos sísmicos, a maior ponte acreana não podia correr o risco de sofrer danos por um tremor de terra. A Ponte da União é a única no Brasil com tecnologia para suportar terremotos.
> 
> *Operação de guerra*
> 
> O diretor do Deracre, orgulhoso pela obra, lembrou do esforço de gigante para trazer material para a construção da ponte. Além dos números grandiosos da quantidade de matéria-prima utilizada, Marcus Alexandre falou sobre a difícil logística para fazer chegar até o Juruá seixo, que veio da fronteira com a Colômbia, a mais de quatro mil quilômetros, cimento, aço, vindo do sul do país. “Essa ponte demorou 43 anos de sonhos e mais de 600 quilômetros [distância entre a capital e Cruzeiro do Sul pela BR-364] para chegar. É uma obra de R$ 150 milhões incluindo a variante que dá acesso a ela. Só este ano os investimentos na BR serão de R$ 300 milhões. Nos últimos quatro anos foram investidos mais de um R$ 1 bilhão na obra. Mas, todo o esforço valeu a pena”, comentou.
> 
> Obra não, um sonho
> 
> “Quando falavam nessa obra a gente sempre tinha uma dúvida se ela ia sair ou não. Foi muito tempo de falação, de história e trabalho que é bom, não aparecia. Só acreditei que essa ponte ia sair quando a obra começou. Aí eu não duvidei mais. Vai melhorar demais pra gente e vamos sentir a mudança no bolso, já dá pra ver, aliás. A feira já está mais barata. Eu trouxe a filmadora na mão pra gravar tudo porque esse é um momento histórico. É único porque não é só uma obra, é um sonho”, disse o técnico em eletrônica, Sebastião Florencio, morador de Cruzeiro do Sul.
> 
> “Confio muito em Deus e peço tudo a Ele. Peço tudo de bom e de melhor para o mundo inteiro, porque não sou egoísta, e mais ainda pro Acre, porque moro aqui. Eu nunca imaginei ver uma ponte em cima do nosso rio Juruá. Quando eu via as pontes das outras cidades eu ficava pensando que não teríamos esse privilégio. Agora eu não tenho palavras para expressar minha emoção”, disse a professora Cândida Pereira, moradora da Vila Assis Brasil, em Cruzeiro do Sul.
> 
> Mais Fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.agencia.ac.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16495&Itemid=26


----------



## NordikNerd

Question to the promoters of Brazilian infrastructure:

Can you drive to Manaus in the Amazon. Google maps show a road to Manaus from the northern city of Boa Vista. Is that road possible to drive on or is it an unsafe jungle road with risk of flooding and other hazards?

The russian city of Magadan, Sibiria also has roads on the map, but in reality it's not safe and possible to drive on them. The only way to get there is to fly.


----------



## xrtn2

^^

BR 174 between Manaus and Boa Vista/Uiramatã its completely paved.

Between Manaus and Porto velho its unpaved, a jungle road.


----------



## brick84

Very cool thread, thank you all for information!

:cheers:

I'm thinking to open a thread about _sicilian_ infrastructures & trasports too.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- reformulation of Cubatão intersections, Sao Paulo state


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - Transnordestina to suffer a five-year delay



Ramos said:


> *Transnordestina vai atrasar 5 anos*
> 
> _Por AE | Estadão Conteúdo 26 de maio de 2013- republicado pelo Yahoo_
> 
> Com dois anos e meio de atraso, as obras da Ferrovia Transnordestina, uma das grandes promessas do governo Lula, ainda não estão nem na metade, mas o orçamento não para de crescer. Começou com R$ 4,5 bilhões, em 2007; foi reajustado para R$ 5,4 bilhões, em 2010; e acaba de ser revisto para R$ 7,5 bilhões. O detalhe é que o aumento do custo não vai parar por aí: por contrato, o valor é corrigido pela inflação e, segundo pessoas envolvidas no projeto, já estaria em mais de R$ 8 bilhões.
> 
> Embora seja uma obra privada, a Transnordestina nasceu como um projeto para ser executado pelo governo federal. Sem verbas e enrolada na burocracia, a obra nunca saiu do papel e foi repassada como uma missão à Companhia Siderúrgica Nacional (CSN), do empresário Benjamin Steinbruch. Ele já tinha a concessão de uma ferrovia no Nordeste e o direito de operar a nova Transnordestina.
> A estrada de ferro começa no sertão do Piauí e seus 1.728 km de trilhos passarão por cerca de 80 cidades em três Estados, até chegar aos portos de Pecém (CE) e Suape (PE). Foi desenhada para escoar a produção de novas fronteiras agrícolas da região e incentivar investimentos no semiárido, como exploração de ferro e gesso.
> 
> Ao transferir o projeto para a CSN, a administração federal prometeu financiamentos de bancos e órgãos públicos, como o (BNDES) e o Banco do Nordeste. Por esse motivo, a revisão do orçamento, pleiteada desde 2011, dependia do aval do governo.
> 
> O acordo fechado com a CSN vai além do preço da obra e inclui ainda a prorrogação do contrato de concessão da Transnordestina por mais três décadas, novo prazo para entrega das obras, renegociação de dívidas e a criação de uma nova estrutura empresarial. O Ministério dos Transportes confirmou o acordo, por meio de nota. A CSN não quis se manifestar.
> 
> Além da complexidade de lidar com vários pontos em aberto, as negociações se arrastaram também por causa da irritação da presidente Dilma Rousseff com a CSN. Desde que era ministra da Casa Civil, ela reclamava e ameaçava retomar a concessão por causa dos atrasos nas obras. Na visão da presidente, a CSN fazia corpo mole para forçar a renegociação do contrato. Sem ser atendida, a CSN reduziu o ritmo das obras.
> 
> No início, as obras atrasaram por dificuldades nas desapropriações - que eram responsabilidade dos Estados - e porque as liberações de verbas do governo foram feitas de forma irregular, ditando o ritmo da construção. E o custo do empreendimento estourou porque o orçamento foi feito com base em avaliações irrealistas desde o começo. Os primeiros estudos já apontavam que o valor mais razoável da obra girava em torno de R$ 8 bilhões.
> 
> Só que o governo pediu mudanças no projeto e reduziu o valor para R$ 4,5 bilhões. É uma repetição do que tem ocorrido com a usina hidrelétrica de Belo Monte, cujo investimento começou com R$ 16 bilhões e já está em R$ 30 bilhões.
> 
> O acerto entre o governo e a CSN prevê ainda um novo cronograma para entrega da obra: dezembro de 2015, segundo o Ministério dos Transportes, que liderou a negociação. Outra reivindicação da CSN foi a extensão do tempo de concessão da Transnordestina por mais 30 anos, a partir de 2027, quando vence o prazo original. O contrato está valendo desde 1997 e, por causa dos atrasos, a empresa já perdeu 16 anos de concessão sem explorar a nova ferrovia.
> 
> Para destravar de uma vez o acordo, a ANTT assinou com a CSN um aditivo ao contrato de que permitiu a renegociação de R$ 6 milhões em multas pelo descumprimento de obrigações contratuais. Os débitos foram parcelados e os compromissos pendentes ganharam novos prazos. Outra mudança para melhorar a operação foi a cisão das concessões, com a criação de duas empresas. Uma ficará com a malha existentes e a outra com os 1.728 km da Nova Transnordestina. As dívidas serão separadas e os acionistas, como Valec e BNDES, terão as participações elevadas.
> 
> Com as mudanças, a ferrovia ganha uma nova chance para se tornar realidade. Ainda assim, se tudo der certo, ela será entregue com cinco anos de atraso e pelo dobro do preço. As informações são do jornal O Estado de S. Paulo.
> http://br.noticias.yahoo.com/transnordestina-vai-atrasar-5-anos-103200310.html


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - iron ore train on viaduct


----------



## mopc

*PORTS *- New sugar terminal at Brazil's largest port, Santos, doubles capacity 



martche said:


> *Porto de Santos: terminal dobra capacidade de embarque de açúcar*
> 
> A capacidade de embarque no Terminal Açucareiro Copersucar, no porto de Santos, foi ampliada de 5 milhões para 10 milhões de toneladas ao ano, com as obras de expansão inauguradas nesta quarta (5) pela manhã. A solenidade no armazém 21 teve a presença do governador Geraldo Alckmin, do prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa e de diversas autoridades políticas, empresariais e portuárias. A área arrendada pela empresa ganhou uma moega rodoferroviária (armazém com acesso direto veículos), um novo silo de granéis e um terceiro carregador de navios (shiploader).
> 
> “Hoje é um dia histórico para Santos, onde no século 16 chegou a cana-de-açúcar. Cinco séculos depois vemos São Paulo e o Brasil como maiores produtores de álcool e açúcar no mundo”, disse Alckmin, destacando que o empreendimento melhora a logística e a infraestrutura nacional.
> 
> Para o prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa, a ampliação do terminal consolida o ciclo de desenvolvimento que Santos e região vivem. “Investimentos como esse são importantes para que a cidade possa crescer e o Porto de Santos continue como o maior da América Latina”.
> 
> Menos caminhões
> De acordo com o presidente do Conselho de Administração da Copersucar, Luís Pogettti, a mega rodoferroviária tem capacidade de descarga simultânea de até seis vagões e será responsável pela redução de mais de 100 mil viagens de caminhões nas estradas por ano, “contribuindo para a mobilidade urbana, segurança e melhoria dos acessos à região, além da redução da emissão de gazes poluentes”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texto e imagem: www.santos.sp.gov.br


----------



## mopc

*PORTS* - Brazil's largest port, Santos port plans to invest R$7 billion (US$3,5 billion) to eliminate bottlenecks.




martche said:


> 06/06/2013 06h07 - Atualizado em 06/06/2013 06h07
> 
> *Em 10 anos, Porto de Santos planeja investir R$ 7 bi e acabar com filas*
> 
> _Complexo movimentou mais de 104 milhões de toneladas em 2012. Busca por planos que evitem congestionamentos nos acessos continua._
> 
> Responsável por movimentar um quarto das trocas comerciais do país em 2012, o Porto de Santos, no litoral paulista, deve receber R$ 7 bilhões em investimentos até 2024, de acordo com estimativa da Companhia Docas do Estado de São Paulo (Codesp), administradora do terminal. Em 10 anos, segundo a previsão, o atual movimento de 104 milhões de toneladas de carga aumentará para 230 milhões de toneladas. Para que o aumento seja viável, o porto busca soluções para seus principais problemas, como a melhoria do acesso aos terminais, já que engarrafamentos nas rodovias Cônego Domênico Rangoni e Anchieta são vistos quase que diariamente.
> 
> Para chegar ao número, é preciso antes dar fim aos engarrafamentos, que causam transtornos não só aos caminhoneiros responsáveis pelo transporte das cargas, que chegam a ficar mais de 24 horas presos no trânsito — não há pátios suficientes para estacionamento. Como os veículos tardam a chegar aos terminais, as embarcações são obrigadas a aguardar atracadas e inoperantes. Isso atrasa as entregas e encarece os produtos.
> 
> Em 2012, segundo dados do Ministério do Desenvolvimento, Indústria e Comércio Exterior (MDIC), para serem carregados com milho, os navios registraram estadia média de 18,7 dias no porto, sendo que 87,4% do tempo foi gasto apenas na espera para atracar. Só até 20 de março, o prejuízo para os agentes marítimos foi de R$ 115 milhões, de acordo com o Sindicato das Agências de Navegação Marítima do Estado de São Paulo (Sindamar) — estima-se que cada navio atracado custe cerca de US$ 50 mil (R$ 100 mil) por dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No ano passado já estava assim, mas agora está pior, intransitável. Já fiquei 12 horas no engarrafamento", conta o caminhoneiro Marco Antônio Reis, de 50 anos. "Tem de andar com bolacha e garrafa de água. Às vezes, até há vendedores na estrada, mas também tem pedintes de cinco em cinco minutos. Quando vejo que o dia está ruim, até evito sair de casa", completa. Anderson Francisco de Santana, de 39 anos, sofre com as mesmas dificuldades. "Para descer a serra é preciso ter um psicológico muito bom. Encarar 20 horas parado abala qualquer um. É desumano", critica. "Quem não tem comida no caminhão, faz o quê? Passa fome?", questiona o caminhoneiro.
> 
> Cargas
> 
> “Temos um grande gargalo logístico nos acessos terrestres, por um conjunto de fatores”, reconhece o presidente do Conselho de Autoridade Portuária (CAP), Bechara Abdalla Pestana Neves. Segundo ele, um dos empecilhos está na armazenagem dos grãos na origem das cargas. “Não há silos suficientes na origem. Improvisam-se alguns sistemas com lonas, mas há muitos operadores que jogam a carga em cima do trem ou do caminhão e despacham para o porto. Isso gera um impacto complicado”, descreve.
> 
> Outro fator que tem impactado o acesso, de acordo com Pestana Neves, é a ausência de programação para a chegada das cargas. Segundo o presidente do CAP, o assunto foi debatido em encontro com operadores portuários, Ecovias, Artesp, Polícia Rodoviária e prefeituras em março. “A própria autoridade admitiu que, na época, nem 30% (dos terminais) faziam o agendamento. A Codesp emitiu uma nova resolução reeditando essa obrigação, estabelecendo prazos para fornecimento dos dados da operação”, conta.
> 
> “Há uma central de controle onde os gates de todos os terminais, tanto do lado de Santos como Guarujá, estarão interligados a uma central de controle no Porto”, explica o presidente da Codesp, Renato Barco. “Esse processo está em andamento e julho é o prazo final para os terminais estarem interligados. Estará previamente estabelecida a capacidade de movimentação de carga de cada terminal”, completa, em referência à resolução.
> 
> Pátios para caminhões
> 
> Um terceiro ponto reside no espaço limitado para estacionamento dos veículos que se dirigem ao Porto. Mais de 15 mil caminhões circulam por dia no complexo – a média subiu para 20 mil, em razão da super safra de grãos. Há, no entanto, apenas dois pátios regulatórios, ambos em Cubatão (SP). Juntos, eles comportam cerca de 1.500 veículos por vez. “Nessas reuniões do CAP, fizemos apelo para que busque conosco a possibilidade de obter áreas alternativas, quem sabe no planalto ou no Rodoanel, para criação de novos pátios. É até melhor que eles (pátios) fiquem fora da região”, avalia Pestana Neves.
> 
> Para ter uma ideia dos impactos, as vias de acesso ao Porto (Cônego e Anchieta) registraram mais de 50 quilômetros de congestionamento no último dia 28 de maio em razão da determinação da prefeitura de Cubatão de que os caminhões só pudessem estacionar nos pátios das 8h às 18h. A norma foi suspensa.
> 
> Saídas viárias
> 
> No caso dos engarrafamentos da Cônego, causados pela super safra de grãos – e que, por consequência, fizeram com que outras vias de acesso ao Porto, como a Rua do Adubo, também ficassem congestionadas –, algumas alternativas estão em discussão. Uma delas é a recuperação da marginal da rodovia, para que ela opere como via auxiliar e tenha uma faixa para caminhões de contêineres. Estes serão direcionados para a Rua do Adubo.
> 
> Outra opção é construir um acesso provisório, custeado pelas empresas portuárias e retroportuárias, ligando a Avenida Santos Dumont à Cônego, destinado a caminhões de grãos e líquidos, em um terreno que pertence às empresas Dow Química e Fassina. A expectativa é que até 40% do tráfego na Rua do Adubo seja reduzido.
> 
> Já no começo de maio, foi inaugurado o novo viaduto da avenida Perimetral em Guarujá. O acesso possibilita que os caminhões evitem o cruzamento com a linha férrea e eliminem ao menos cinco horas diárias de espera. Trata-se da primeira fase da obra, com investimentos - até o momento - de R$ 50 milhões. Também no mês passado, a Codesp lançou o projeto executivo da segunda fase da Perimetral, com prazo de 30 meses para execução. A obra está orçada em R$ 300 milhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No que diz respeito aos congestionamentos da Anchieta, na entrada de Santos, a perspectiva é que a solução para o gargalo se dê até 2015. A ideia da Prefeitura de Santos é construir uma ponte entre os bairros Jardim São Manoel e Bom Retiro e dois viadutos — um ligando a Anchieta à Avenida Nossa Senhora de Fátima, outro conectando a via à Rua Martins Fontes — dentre outras intervenções viárias. O processo para captação dos recursos (o custo total é estimado de R$ 600 milhões e 700 milhões) deve levar em torno de um ano e meio, conforme anúncio do prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa (PSDB), em abril.
> 
> Paralelo a isso, Santos também anunciou que, até o fim de junho, um projeto de lei deve ser encaminhado à Câmara Municipal para alterar o Código de Posturas. A ideia é estabelecer medidas mais rígidas para terminais portuários que operem acima do limite — e, por consequência, provoquem congestionamentos nas vias de acesso — como a elevação das multa (atualmente de R$ 12 mil, valor considerado baixo pela Administração Municipal) aos terminais que infringirem a norma.
> 
> Logística e dragagem
> 
> Especialista em direito portuário e professor do doutorado em direito da Universidade Católica de Santos, Rodrigo More vê os congestionamentos como "sintomas mais evidentes" de uma falta de planejamento logístico de Estado. "O principal desafio, a meu ver, é o aumento da eficiência de operação dos terminais, que depende da infraestrutura pública administrada pela Companhia Docas nos portos públicos. A expansão do porto representa a dimensão territorial desse desafio. De que adiantaria aumentar o número e o tamanho dos berços se for mantida a precariedade da infraestrutura de acesso e a ineficiência de gestão?", analisa.
> 
> De acordo com o especialista, há outros dois fatores que também influenciam a eficiência na operação dos terminais. "Depende também do acesso aquaviário, que implica em investimentos em dragagem de aprofundamento e manutenção de berços e do canal de acesso do porto. Depende, ainda, da implantação de tecnologia de segurança da navegação a permitir o tráfego em mão dupla e procedimentos mais seguros e rápidos de gestão da barra do porto e de operação de navios nos berços. Estamos falando, a médio e longo prazo, da necessidade de uma expansão tecnológica para atingir maior eficiência", avalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dragagem, segundo Pestana Neves, está encaminhada. A nova profundidade será de 15 metros. Segundo o presidente do CAP, o porto de Santos já está na fase final do processo e já apresenta resultados. "No primeiro quadrimestre do ano, tivemos aumento de 13,5% (na circulação de mercadorias) em relação a 2012. Só que o número de embarcações que entrou no porto foi 8,4% menor que o do último ano. Hoje, circulam embarcações de calados maiores, que movimentam mais cargas", destaca. “Cada 10 centímetros ganhos em calado representam 6 mil toneladas a mais de carga movimentada”, diz Renato Barco, da Codesp.
> 
> Outros modais
> 
> Além disso, uma pesquisa elaborada pela Fundação para o Desenvolvimento Tecnológico da Engenharia (FDTE), contratada pela Secretaria de Portos (SEP) e que discorre sobre as viabilidade econômica e técnica para uso de vias navegáveis na região, já identificou que a Baixada pode implantar 12 terminais fluviais dedicados à movimentação de contêineres. Conforme o estudo, os terminais devem ser erguidos entre Bertioga e Praia Grande, sendo que ao menos um pode ter capacidade para operar um milhão de TEUs (unidade equivalente a um contêiner de 20 pés).
> 
> "Temos de ampliar esses modais", reconhece Pestana Neves, que também aponta a necessidade de maior utilização das vias ferroviárias. De acordo com a Codesp, o Porto de Santos conta com 100 quilômetros de linhas férreas. Segundo o especialista, apenas 24% das cargas que circulam no complexo são movimentadas por trens. O detalhe é que a realidade santista não difere da nacional, como revela reportagem do “Fantástico”, da TV Globo, veiculada em abril deste ano.
> 
> Uma alternativa, de acordo com o presidente do CAP, que será importante para solucionar o que qualifica como sendo o “maior gargalo rodoferroviário” do Porto, é a obra do “Mergulhão”, em frente ao local onde é construído o Museu Pelé, no bairro Valongo, em Santos. A ideia é viabilizar o cruzamento em desnível entre os fluxos ferroviário e rodoviário. A passagem, que integra a Avenida Perimetral, terá 1,5 quilômetro e foi orçada em cerca de R$ 300 milhões – com recursos do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC). Ela está na fase do projeto executivo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP dos Portos: incógnita
> 
> A Codesp estima que cerca de 20 mil trabalhadores atuam no Porto de Santos. Dentre eles, além dos contratados, há 4.147 avulsos disponíveis para trabalho, de acordo com o Órgão Gestor de Mão de Obra (Ogmo). Os avulsos vivem fase de indefinição em razão da Medida Provisória 595, a MP dos Portos. Lançada pelo governo federal em dezembro para promover competitividade na economia, a medida foi aprovada no último dia 17, mas desagrada à Estiva, já que os terminais privados, conforme a MP, deixarão de ter a obrigatoriedade de contratar via Ogmo. A categoria já entrou em greve duas vezes nos últimos três meses por conta da medida.
> 
> De acordo com o presidente do Sindicato dos Estivadores de Santos, César Bahia, a categoria fez reivindicações para que fosse mantida a emenda 115, aprovada pelo senador Eduardo Braga (relator da medida), mas que não chegou a entrar em votação na Câmara. "Não será hoje nem amanhã, mas daqui um ou dois anos, as cargas vão começar a migrar do porto público para o privado. Os terminais privados cobrarão as taxas que desejarem, enquanto o público já tem uma série de tarifas. A consequência será o desemprego", afirma.
> 
> A medida prevê que os terminais privados contratem trabalhadores pela Consolidação das Leis Trabalhistas (CLT), o que, de acordo com Bahia, também rende discussão. "Pode até ser nesse sentido, mas desde que o trabalhador seja buscado no quadro do Ogmo, que é um profissional especializado. Do jeito que está (a MP), o terminal pode ir atrás de pessoas que nunca trabalharam e aceitam receber de R$ 500 a R$ 1 mil. Mas, hoje, a média é R$ 4 mil. Aí, a gente partiria para outra discussão, que é o salário. E é uma discussão longa", analisa.
> 
> Questionados pelo G1 sobre os impactos da MP 595 antes da sanção, os presidentes de Codesp e CAP optaram por não se pronunciar.
> 
> Fonte: http://g1.globo.com/sp/santos-regiao


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL* - Federal Government claims to have completed 54% of projects belonging to the PAC2 package, US$ 200 billion in total. 

PACs (Growth Acceleration Plans) are Federal infrastructure programs to foster development and growth. 




> 10/06/2013 - 11:35
> *PAC 2 concluded works amounting to R$ 388 billion, says government*
> 
> *
> JULIA BORBA
> BRASILIA
> 
> Updated at 16h13.
> 
> In the second stage of the PAC (Growth Acceleration Program), January 2011 to April this year, the government invested U.S. $ 557.4 billion.
> 
> The areas prioritized by the program are: infrastructure and logistics, social and urban projects.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Planning, this value corresponds to 56.3% of the total planned for implementation by the end of 2014.
> 
> The actions provided for by the plan, 54.9% were completed by April this year. The total value of these works, which are ready, is $ 388.7 billion.
> 
> The result, according to the government, is 18.4% higher than last balance sheet when the value of works completed was R $ 328.2 billion.
> 
> The government's view is that actions are being implemented satisfactorily, since, according to the balance, 88% of the works are in proper rhythm, 9% in state care, and 3% are worrying level.
> 
> DISTRIBUTION
> 
> Of actions completed to date (R$ 388.7 billion), My House, My Life was the axis of actions with greater investment, R$ 224.4 billion.
> 
> Energy is in second place with R$ 126.3 billion, followed by transportation, with R$ 32.9 billion, water and light to all, R$ 3.4 billion; better city, investing in sanitation and prevention area risk, for example, R$ 1.2 billion and the citizen community, to create sports fields and nurseries, R$ 440 million.
> 
> HOUSING
> 
> The Minister Miriam Belchior (Planning) argued that the CAP is not a program for the housing sector, but that this area receives more investments by having cost and higher demand.
> 
> "We can not talk on transportation versus education. The value of the PAC is adding areas. You can not buy logistics costs and the energy sector," he said.
> 
> "Not that we are doing less. The cost is that it is bigger. We have enough resources to do [all projects]," he added.
> 
> MY HOUSE
> 
> Of the total invested so far, R$ 557.4 billion, R$ 178 billion correspond to housing finance, having been executed by state-owned enterprises (R$ 152.2 billion), the private sector (R$ 113.9 billion) and Minha Casa, Minha Vida (R$ 46.3 billion).
> 
> With distribution of 1.2 million homes by April 2013, the government reported that there are now more than 1.5 million units contracted.
> 
> The expectation is that by the end of 2014 will be 2.4 million homes will be hired across the country.
> 
> Axis Water and Light to all, there were three million calls, and only 390,000 in the second stage of the PAC. The investment took energy to 1.56 million people.
> 
> In the area of ​​transport, the PAC 2 completed 1889 kilometers of roads, while maintaining 2576 km of railway works in progress.
> 
> The 14 works were completed at airports, and the energy area there was an increase in generating capacity of 8,457 MW. A total of 22 transmission lines were completed, totaling 5256 km transmission.
> 
> In the axis called Citizen Community, the government reported that more than four thousand works in progress in the areas of health, education, culture, sports and leisure, 446 buildings or extensions of PSUs (Emergency Care Units) and UBS ( Basic Health Units) have been completed, and 60 kindergartens and pre-schools and 153 sports courts.





> 10/06/2013 - 11h35
> *PAC 2 concluiu obras no valor de R$ 388 bi, diz governo*
> PUBLICIDADE
> 
> JULIA BORBA
> DE BRASÍLIA
> 
> Atualizado às 16h13.
> 
> Na segunda etapa do PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento), de janeiro de 2011 a abril deste ano, o governo investiu R$ 557,4 bilhões.
> 
> As áreas priorizadas pelo programa são: infraestrutura e logística, social e urbana.
> 
> De acordo com o Ministério do Planejamento, esse valor corresponde a 56,3% do total previsto para aplicação até o fim de 2014.
> 
> Das ações previstas pelo plano, 54,9% foram concluídas até abril deste ano. O valor total dessas obras, que já estão prontas, é de R$ 388,7 bilhões.
> 
> O resultado, segundo o governo, é 18,4% superior ao do último balanço, quando o valor pelas obras concluídas era de R$ 328,2 bilhões.
> 
> A visão do governo é de que as ações estão sendo implementadas de forma satisfatória, uma vez que, de acordo com o balanço, 88% das obras estão em ritmo adequado; 9% em situação de atenção; e 3% estão em nível preocupante.
> 
> DISTRIBUIÇÃO
> 
> Das ações concluídas até agora (R$ 388,7 bi), o Minha Casa, Minha Vida foi o eixo de ações com maior investimento, R$ 224,4 bilhões.
> 
> Energia aparece em segundo lugar, com R$ 126,3 bilhões; seguido por transportes, com R$ 32,9 bilhões; água e luz para todos, R$ 3,4 bilhões; cidade melhor, que investe em saneamento e prevenção de área de risco, por exemplo, R$ 1,2 bilhão e comunidade cidadã, para criação de quadras esportivas e creches, R$ 440 milhões.
> 
> HABITACIONAL
> 
> A ministra Miriam Belchior (Planejamento) defendeu que o PAC não é um programa voltado para o setor habitacional, mas que essa área recebe mais investimentos por ter custo e demanda maior.
> 
> "Não podemos falar em transportes versus educação. A riqueza do PAC está em somar áreas. Não se pode comprar os custos de logística e com os do setor de energia", disse.
> 
> "Não é que estamos fazendo menos. O custo é que é maior. Temos recursos suficientes para fazer [todos os projetos]", completou.
> 
> MINHA CASA
> 
> Do total investido até agora, R$ 557,4 bilhões, R$ 178 bilhões correspondem ao financiamento habitacional, tendo sido executados por empresas estatais (R$ 152,2 bilhões), pelo setor privado (R$ 113,9 bilhões) e pelo programa Minha Casa, Minha Vida (R$ 46,3 bilhões).
> 
> Com distribuição de 1,2 milhão de moradias até abril de 2013, o governo informou que já há mais de 1,5 milhão de unidades contratadas.
> 
> A expectativa é de que até o fim de 2014 serão 2,4 milhões de moradias serão contratadas em todo o país.
> 
> No eixo Água e Luz para todos, foram realizadas três milhões de ligações, sendo 390 mil apenas na segunda etapa do PAC. O investimento levou energia para 1,56 milhão de pessoas.
> 
> Na área de Transporte, o PAC 2 concluiu 1.889 quilômetros de rodovias, enquanto mantém 2.576 quilômetros de obras de ferrovias em andamento.
> 
> As 14 obras em aeroportos foram concluídas, e na área de Energia houve um aumento do parque gerador em 8.457 MW. Foram 22 linhas de transmissões concluídas, totalizando 5.256 quilômetros de transmissão.
> 
> No eixo chamado de Comunidade Cidadã, o governo informou que há mais de quatro mil obras em curso nas áreas de saúde, educação, cultura, esporte e lazer, tendo sido finalizadas 446 construções ou ampliações de UPAs (Unidades de Pronto Atendimento) e UBS (Unidades Básica de Saúde), além de 60 creches e pré-escolas e 153 quadras poliesportivas.


----------



## mopc

*BRIDGES* - Brazil-French Guyana Bridge to open by September 2014



KLukasKõiv said:


> *Binational Bridge (France-Brazil) over the Oyapock River*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the federal government is willing to inaugurate the bridge. The customs facilities, work responsibility of the National Department of Transport and Infrastructure (DNIT), is in preparation of the project. According DNIT, the customs facilities are only now being built because the initial bidding process no takers due the location of the project. The agency also says that held a new bidding process recently completed. And that the company is currently developing the executive project to then perform the work. Now, the expected opening of the bridge and customs facilities is September 2014. Unfortunately, the current president of Brazil Dilma Rousseff proves to be very disinterested in the matter of international relations and many other issues.


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL *- Federal Government reforms trasport agencies



Davijp said:


> *Governo reforma área de transporte*
> 
> 
> O governo federal prepara uma reformulação dos órgãos responsáveis pelas obras públicas em rodovias, ferrovias e hidrovias. A reforma vai mexer com o Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes (Dnit) e dar novas atribuições à estatal de ferrovias Valec, além de transformar a semiabandonada Companhia Docas do Maranhão (Codomar) em braço executor das hidrovias.
> 
> Para funcionários do governo que trabalham na reestruturação do Ministério dos Transportes, as mudanças são necessárias para modernizar principalmente o Dnit, deixando o departamento menos sobrecarregado e abrindo caminho para sua execução orçamentária finalmente deslanchar. A autarquia passará a cuidar exclusivamente de intervenções nas estradas federais, alterando sua nomenclatura para Departamento de Infraestrutura Rodoviária.
> 
> Atualmente, o Dnit tem um programa de aproximadamente R$ 3 bilhões em intervenções de médio porte em ferrovias. São variantes e contornos ferroviários em municípios como Araraquara, em São Paulo, Camaçari, na Bahia, e Joinville, em Santa Catarina, além de pátios de manobras para trens.
> 
> Geralmente, são obras que buscam aumentar a eficiência de ferrovias existentes e já concedidas à iniciativa privada nos anos 90 – por exemplo, evitando cruzamentos entre trilhos e avenidas ou rodovias. Pelos contratos de concessão, essas intervenções ficaram a cargo do poder público.
> 
> Tudo isso sairá do Dnit e passará às mãos da Valec, que já vive um processo de redefinição de suas funções. A estatal, assim chamada por ter sido um braço da Companhia Vale do Rio Doce antes da privatização da mineradora, provavelmente mudará de nome: o mais cotado é Empresa Ferroviária Nacional (EFN).
> 
> Além das obras a serem herdadas do Dnit, a nova empresa ficará responsável pela conclusão da Ferrovia Norte-Sul e da Ferrovia de Integração Oeste-Leste (Fiol), mas ganhará progressivamente um perfil de gestora do transporte de cargas.
> 
> Com o programa de concessões anunciado no ano passado pela presidente Dilma Rousseff, a “nova” Valec comprará toda a capacidade de transporte das novas linhas que serão construídas ou modernizadas pelo setor privado, revendendo-a em seguida por meio de ofertas públicas ao mercado. Para afastar a percepção de risco dos investidores, a empresa poderá receber uma capitalização de R$ 15 bilhões, autorizada pela Medida Provisória 618.
> 
> Já as obras federais em hidrovias, como a construção de eclusas e derrocamentos nos corredores fluviais, migrarão para a Companhia Docas do Maranhão, a Codomar. Desde a estadualização do porto de Itaqui, no Maranhão, ela ficou praticamente sem funções. Por estar sem atividades, foi a única das Companhias Docas mantida no âmbito do Ministério dos Transportes, após a criação da Secretaria de Portos, em 2007. No ano passado, a Codomar teve uma execução orçamentária de menos de R$ 32 mil, o que ilustra a situação de letargia em que se encontra.
> 
> A Codomar pode ser o embrião da Empresa Brasileira de Hidrovias (EBH), mas sua constituição ainda não teve o martelo batido. Isso ainda depende do volume de obras que o governo assumirá no segmento. Trabalha-se no projeto da primeira concessão de uma hidrovia no país, a do rio Tocantins, entre Palmas e Belém. Não está descartada a transferência à iniciativa privada de atividades como a manutenção de leitos fluviais e derrocamentos (remoção de rochas nos rios).
> 
> A reestruturação no Ministério dos Transportes começou a ser desenhada pelo ex-ministro Paulo Passos, que deixou o cargo em abril, mas seu desenho foi mantido e aprofundado pelo novo titular da pasta, César Borges. Desde que assumiu, o novo ministro abriu mão de indicar assessores de confiança para a cúpula do ministério, incluindo o Dnit e a Valec.
> 
> A única mudança ocorreu na Secretaria de Política Nacional de Transportes, que era ocupada desde 2007 pelo engenheiro Marcelo Perrupato, um técnico respeitado no setor. Perrupato pediu demissão e passou a atuar como consultor. A secretaria está sendo desidratada e sua principal função, que era de planejamento, é hoje exercida principalmente pela estatal liderada pelo economista Bernardo Figueiredo, a Empresa de Planejamento e Logística (EPL).
> 
> Fonte: Valor Econômico


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL* - Federal Government sets upp committee to formulate new tender law



Davijp said:


> Foi instalada nesta quinta-feira (13) a Comissão Temporária de Modernização da Lei de Licitações e Contratos (Lei 8.666/1993). Na reunião de instalação, a comissão também aprovou o cronograma de trabalho, que deve durar dois meses, prorrogáveis por mais dois.
> 
> Presidida pelo senador Vital do Rêgo (PMDB-PB), a comissão tem como relatora a senadora Kátia Abreu (PSD-TO) e como relator revisor o senador Waldemir Moka (PMDB-MS). A ideia é modernizar a Lei de Licitações e Contratos.
> 
> - A lei nem barra a corrupção, nem cerca a corrupção e ainda entrava o país, impedindo as obras, impedindo as compras, principalmente na área de saúde. Criou uma burocracia quase que insuperável – afirmou Kátia Abreu.
> 
> Segundo a relatora, a Lei de Licitações e Contratos, que vai completar 20 anos no próximo dia 21, já foi objeto de mais de 600 propostas de mudanças. Já foram apresentados 518 projetos de iniciativa da Câmara dos Deputados, 157 do Senado, e 50 medidas provisórias do governo com o objetivo de alterá-la.
> 
> - Isso é um sinal de que as coisas não estão bem – afirmou a senadora.
> 
> O senador Waldemir Moka afirmou que será um trabalho difícil, porém necessário. Para ele, o caminho é a punição dos que infringirem a lei, ao invés de elaborar uma legislação tão rigorosa e burocrática.
> 
> *Cronograma de trabalho da comissão*
> 
> A comissão aprovou um cronograma que será dividido em três fases. A primeira será destinada a audiências públicas, às segundas-feiras, às 18h. Serão quatro audiências que devem se realizar a partir da próxima semana, até agosto.
> 
> A primeira audiência pública será realizada no dia 24 de junho e ouvirá entidades como o Conselho Regional de Engenharia e Arquitetura (Crea), o Sindicato da Indústria da Construção Civil (Sinduscon), Associação Brasileira do Comércio Farmacêutico (ABCFarma), entre outras.
> 
> A segunda audiência ouvirá especialistas do direito brasileiro. A terceira, representantes do governo e órgãos de controle, como Controladoria-Geral da União (CGU) e Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU).
> 
> A última audiência ouvirá especialistas do direito comparado, para debater as diferenças da legislação brasileira em relação às leis de outros países.
> 
> A segunda fase de trabalho da comissão será destinada a estudar as sugestões e críticas colhidas nas audiências públicas e compará-las com os projetos que tramitam no Congresso sobre o assunto. Também nessa fase será elaborada a minuta do projeto de lei. A relatora afirmou que há muitos projetos bons e que a ideia é aproveitá-los, não dispensá-los.
> 
> - Nós não queremos passar uma borracha em cima do trabalho que já foi feito. Nós vamos fazer um aproveitamento de todos esses projetos, analisando um por um, com todo o respeito e cautela – afirmou a relatora.
> 
> Até o dia 8 de outubro, a senadora pretende realizar a última fase de trabalho da comissão, que será a discussão da minuta e deliberação da versão final do projeto.
> 
> Durante a reunião, o senador Eduardo Suplicy (PT-SP) entregou a Kátia Abreu um parecer do PLC 32/2007, aprovado pela Comissão de Assuntos Econômicos do Senado (CAE), naquele mesmo ano e que aguarda inclusão na Ordem do Dia do Plenário. O projeto modifica a Lei de Licitações e Contratos e, segundo Suplicy, houve bastante discussão no Senado, durante a tramitação da proposta.
> 
> - E aí está uma contribuição de trabalho já acumulado pelo Senado Federal – afirmou Suplicy.
> 
> Kátia Abreu afirmou que confia no trabalho da comissão, mas que todos precisam partir do princípio de que nenhuma lei consegue suprir a falta de ética. Para a senadora, mais importante que a lei seria se todos fizessem um pacto moral.
> 
> - Precisamos escolher os princípios que devem reger essa lei e confiar que a ética e a moral possam prevalecer nessas circunstâncias – disse.
> 
> _Fonte: Agência Senado_
> 
> http://agenciat1.com.br/instalada-comissao-que-vai-propor-modernizacao-da-lei-de-licitacoes/


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Sao Paulo SP-21 Ringroad - East Section under construction - completion: March 2014


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL* - Federal government's Private Concession Plans starts taking effect



.Kr'st_fer. said:


> *Concessões do governo começam a sair do papel*
> 
> Folha
> 
> m ano depois de ser lançado como uma das alternativas para impulsionar a economia, o programa de concessões na área de transporte começa a sair do papel na próxima semana, com o primeiro dos mais de cem leilões previstos para o setor.
> 
> As concessões das rodovias BR-050 (GO/MG) e BR-262 (MG/ES) serão disputadas na Bovespa a partir do dia 18.
> 
> O início das licitações pode ajudar o governo a melhorar, em 2014, o fluxo de investimentos. Não tanto pelo que será feito de obra no ano que vem (os primeiros anos de concessão começam com percentuais baixos de execução), mais pelo ânimo que pode injetar em investidores, de certa forma ressabiados com atitudes pouco amistosas do governo com o setor.
> 
> Regras mais flexíveis de financiamento e melhoria nos preços de pedágio devem atrair as grandes empresas.
> 
> Em outubro, outra rodovia (BR-101/BA) também deverá ser leiloada. Logo depois, os aeroportos de Galeão (RJ) e Confins (MG) também prometem uma disputa acirrada.
> 
> Questões jurídicas ameaçam o leilão de mais de uma centena de terminais portuários, apesar do forte interesse.
> 
> Os 13 leilões de ferrovias devem ficar no papel. O governo já fez todo tipo de mudança e foi até a China buscar quem salve o modelo traçado, considerado inconsistente.


----------



## mopc

*TUNNELS* - Santos-Guarujá tunnel (Sao Paulo state) - first official video



EceB said:


>


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- Belo Monte transshipment structure



ricfelix said:


> Sistema de Transposição de Embarcações



_*Belo Monte construction heats up Altamira city's economy*_



ricfelix said:


> *Projeto Belo Monte aquece economia de Altamira *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Das 72 empresas visitadas em Altamira, 50% iniciou suas atividades no ano de 2010. Esse dado mostra que a construção da hidrelétrica de Belo Monte foi um fator decisivo para a instalação dessas empresas no município. "Essas empresas se instalaram um ano antes da implantação da Usina de Belo Monte, o que significa que o mercado está muito aquecido e se preparando para atender novos empreendimentos", comentou a consultora Amanda Nascimento. *
> 
> As visitas foram realizadas pelos consultores da Fiepa/ Redes durante o mutirão entre os dias 16 e 20 de setembro. Nesse período, os empresários preencheram diagnósticos para apresentar a realidade do seu empreendimento. Também foram atualizadas as informações de empresas que já estão no banco de dados da Redes e prospectadas empresas estratégicas para os projetos industriais do Estado.
> 
> "O mutirão foi essencial para o município para dimensionar os pontos fortes e mitigar os pontos fracos das empresas da região. A partir disso, teremos um direcionamento de qual estratégia vamos aplicar para que os gargalos sejam sanados", disse o consultor Eurípedes Amorim, responsável pelo polo Xingu.
> 
> O segmento mais visitado foi o de comércio de peças para veículos leves e pesados com um percentual de 18%. "No geral o setor de comércio é o mais expressivo na cidade, representando mais de 50% das visitas, e que é característica de municípios que não possuem o setor industrial expressivo", comentou a consultora Amanda. Das empresas, 74% são micro empresas e a maioria delas possui gestão familiar.
> 
> A maioria, 71%, não possui cadastro na Redes. "Esta informação nos mostra que precisamos desenvolver mais os empresários da região para que eles de fato possam absorver as demandas dos empreendimentos. Percebemos também que a maioria das empresas que atendem o projeto da hidrelétrica de Belo Monte são paraenses, mas não são de Altamira. Vamos trabalhar para reverter esse quadro e internalizar a riqueza aqui na região", sinalizou Eurípedes.
> 
> 
> *Redes e Norte Energia*
> 
> O trabalho da Redes na região foi possível devido ao convênio com a Norte Energia, assinado em 5 de junho de 2012. Em um ano de trabalho, foram realizadas 103 Rodadas de Negócios, 17 visitas técnicas, 84 cadastros de novos fornecedores no banco de dados da Redes e 202 indicações de empresas estratégicas para o projeto.
> 
> “A Redes quando inicia um trabalho em uma região, devido aos convênios, procura apoiar o desenvolvimento dos empresários através do desenvolvimento do planejamento estratégico das associações comerciais, no caso da região da Aciapa. Este planejamento contribui para que nosso trabalho se torne mais dinâmico e seja feito em parceria com esse ator estratégico. O segundo passo aqui em Altamira foi desmistificar algumas demandas do projeto. A dinâmica da construção de uma hidrelétrica
> é diferente de outros projetos que atuamos. O volume de material utilizado na obra é muito grande e eles são na maioria de engenharia básica, como cimento, ferro e aço. Tivemos que conhecer essa realidade para transmitir isso aos empresários. Nosso desafio é continuar desenvolvendo o trabalho em parceria com a Norte Energia, com a Aciapa em prol do desenvolvimento dos fornecedores da região contribuindo para a economia sustentável”, sinalizou Marcel Souza, coordenador geral da Redes.
> 
> (Texto: Comunicação Redes. Foto de capa: Regina Souza/ Norte Energia . Fotos da galeria: Equipe Redes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fornecedoresdopara.com.br/noticias.php?id=1557&t=Projeto_Belo_Monte_aquece_economia_de_Altamira_


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS *- São Paulo Guarulhos GRU international airpor Terminal 3 construction update - completion scheduled to be delivered by May 2014, before the Worldcup.



sergiomazzi said:


> Recomendações a todos do thread!
> Estive em GRU neste domingo (20/10), e fiz uso do Edifício garagem.
> Fiquei impressionado com andamento da obra e sua dimensão:
> 
> Aqui vai uma pequena contribuição em forma de atualização:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10





MadMax6 said:


> *Conheça o novo terminal de passageiros do Aeroporto de Guarulhos*
> 
> _Complexo irá atender a 12 milhões de pessoas por ano e deve ser exclusivos para voos internacionais_
> 
> [Por Carlos Carvalho]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perspectivas do novo terminal de passageiros do Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos, em São Paulo
> 
> O novo terminal de passageiros do Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos, em São Paulo, terá capacidade para atender a 12 milhões de passageiros ao ano e deve ter suas obras concluídas até maio do ano que vem, quando entrará em um período de testes por um mês até ser aberto completamente.
> 
> O TPS3 ocupará uma área de 192 mil m², maior que a soma dos três terminais já em operação (1, 2 e 4), e será voltado exclusivamente para voos internacionais, liberando os demais terminais apenas para o processamento de voos dentro do território nacional.
> 
> As obras, que começaram em outubro de 2012, consistem na construção de dois novos prédios: um processador (terminal de passageiros) e um dique (terminal de embarque), com capacidade para 22 aeronaves. Além disso, haverá um novo edifício-garagem, já construído, com capacidade para 2,6 mil vagas, e uma nova área de estacionamento para as aeronaves, próximo à cabeceira da pista, para suprir a demanda de aeronaves que, hoje, por falta de espaço, ocupam uma das pistas de manobra do aeroporto.
> 
> De acordo com o engenheiro responsável e superintendente de obras da OAS Engenharia, Francisco Germano, "o grande desafio da obra foi conseguir desenvolver uma engenharia a tempo para o prazo da Copa do Mundo, diz o engenheiro.
> 
> Para conseguir cumprir a meta dentro do prazo de um ano e nove meses, após a assinatura do contrato, Germano explica que foi necessário desenvolver um projeto estrutural totalmente voltado para a tecnologia de pré-moldados, a fim de agilizar a construção do terminal sem que ele perdesse em qualidade. Esse projeto foi desenvolvido em parceria pelo escritório espanhol Typsa e pela empresa brasileira Engecorps.
> 
> A Concessionária Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos é formada pelas empresas Investimentos e Participações em Infraestrutura S/A (Invepar) e Airport Company South Africa (ACSA), que obtiveram o direito de administrar o Aeroporto de Guarulhos por um período de 20 anos, por um valor de R$ 16,2 bilhões. Segundo a concessionária, até a Copa do Mundo de 2014, devem ser investidos R$ 3 bilhões no aeroporto.
> 
> *Arquitetura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Área de circulação do terminal de passageiros terá lojas,
> lanchonetes, restaurantes e até um pequeno hotel com 50 dormitórios
> 
> Em julho de 2010, o consórcio MAG (formado pelos escritórios PJJ Malucelli Arquitetura, Biselli + Katchborian Arquitetos, GPA Arquitetura e Andrade Rezende Engenharia) foi contratado pela Infraero por R$ 22,6 milhões para realizar os estudos preliminares e elaborar os projetos básico e executivo do empreendimento. No entanto, em julho de 2012, ao assumir a gestão, a Concessionária Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos descartou o projeto, que já estava em fase executiva. De acordo com a assessoria do Aeroporto de Guarulhos, ele não atenderia ao prazo necessário para o término das obras antes da Copa do Mundo, por isso foi necessário buscar um projeto alternativo, que foi apresentado em julho deste ano pela Engecorps e Grupo TYPSA.
> 
> O novo TPS3 é constituído por dois blocos, sendo um prédio do terminal, com um formato quadrado, por onde todos os passageiros entram ao chegar ao aeroporto, fazem check-in, despacham sua bagagem e aguardam o voo; e um prédio dique, longitudinal, pelo qual se faz o embarque em uma das 22 pontes onde atracam as aeronaves.
> 
> A edificação principal - o processador - é composta por cinco pavimentos, sendo: um subsolo de serviço, onde apenas os funcionários do aeroporto terão acesso; o térreo, onde fica o desembarque; um mezanino, entre o térreo e o primeiro pavimento, onde haverá uma área de circulação para os passageiros poderem aguardar o voo; o primeiro pavimento, que é destinado ao embarque dos passageiros; e, por último, outro mezanino, também destinado à circulação dos passageiros, com áreas de serviço como lojas, restaurantes, praça de alimentação etc.
> 
> Já o prédio dique terá apenas dois pavimentos, sendo o térreo destinado apenas para funcionários do aeroporto, por onde devem se locomover com bagagens e realizar outros serviços para o funcionamento do sistema, e o piso superior, para onde devem se dirigir os passageiros para os embarques nas aeronaves, que atracam de ambos os lados do prédio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal de passageiros terá vãos de até 36 m
> e vazios internos para facilitar a visão dos usuários
> 
> Segundo o arquiteto Andrei de Mesquita, da Engecorps, responsável pelo projeto arquitetônico do terminal ao lado da espanhola Typsa, o TPS3 vai estar muito mais próximo de terminais de outros países que dos próprios terminais brasileiros. "Sendo um terminal internacional, sua arquitetura dialoga com a de outros terminais pelo mundo. Ele é um ponto numa rede mundial de comunicação, onde o passageiro entra aqui e sai em outro aeroporto com as mesmas características, os espaços, ambientes, volumetria e funções internas", diz o projetista.
> 
> Ele explica que a configuração interna do terminal facilita a locomoção dos passageiros e trará mais velocidade e agilidade para embarque e desembarque, principalmente devido às ilhas de check-in instaladas em três pontos dentro do processador, ao contrário do grande balcão de check-in encontrado hoje nos outros terminais de Guarulhos.
> 
> "Com esse sistema de ilhas, uma mesma esteira será acessível por ambos os lados dos balcões de check-in. Os atendentes ficarão de costas uns para os outros e utilizarão a mesma esteira. Há uma otimização da operação do sistema. Esse é o modelo encontrado em todos os terminais mais modernos do mundo", diz Mesquita.
> 
> Depois de feito o check-in e de despachada a bagagem, o passageiro passará pelo sistema de segurança e poderá aguardar seu voo na área de circulação, que, segundo o arquiteto, dialoga com toda a planta do terminal por conta dos vazios da arquitetura, marcada por vãos de 18 m a 36 m de extensão.
> 
> "Há dois motivos para termos vãos tão grandes: para a implantação do sistema de tratamento de bagagens, por conta dos maquinários necessários, e para melhorar a experiência dos passageiros em sua circulação dentro do terminal. Para que o saguão não tivesse um grande volume de pilares bloqueando a visão das pessoas", diz o arquiteto.
> 
> Além dos grandes vãos, há rasos internos entre os pavimentos e elevadores panorâmicos que, segundo Mesquita, servem para que a comunicação visual do passageiro não seja bloqueada e ele não perca a referência entre os andares do terminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Três túneis subterrâneos ligarão o novo terminal
> ao edifício-garagem, ao TPS2 e a um segundo dique de embarque
> que será construído futuramente. Na foto, túnel que liga o TPS3 ao estacionamento
> 
> 
> Já no prédio dique, onde se dará o embarque dos passageiros nas aeronaves, sua composição longilínea visa a otimização do espaço de implantação. "Sua forma deriva dessa funcionalidade de ter a maior área de fachada possível pela menor área de planta necessária. Porque quanto maior a área de fachada maior será a área de atracagem de aviões para o embarque e desembarque de passageiros", diz Mesquita.
> 
> Segundo Mesquita, a fachada do terminal privilegia a vista interna para a área de fora do terminal, principalmente para a pista. "Isso sempre foi um atrativo dos aeroportos, permitir a vista para as aeronaves na pista. Para isso, é preciso uma transparência muito boa, com pouco sombreado", diz.
> 
> O fechamento completo do terminal de passageiros é feito com fachadas de vidro também para valorizar a utilização da luz natural, reduzindo, principalmente, o custo com iluminação artificial. "Nesse caso, é essencial a utilização de um vidro especial de alta qualidade, que pode permitir a entrada de luz solar sem a entrada de calor e de som, por conta do conforto termoacústico, afinal, haverá várias turbinas de avião ligadas na frente dele", diz o projetista. Esse fechamento com vidro translúcido também se dará nas duas passarelas que ligam o Terminal 3 ao dique de embarque e ao edifício-garagem.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _*Novo estacionamento
> 
> Ao lado do novo terminal de passageiros já foi construído um edifício-garagem para aproximadamente 2,6 mil veículos. O prédio entregue em maio deste ano possui oito andares e tem 89 mil m² de área construída. Executado em concreto pré-moldado, possui fachadas com fechamento de caixilharia metálica vazada para entrada de luz natural e melhor circulação de ar. O estacionamento possui um sistema automatizado de gestão de vagas, que indica para o usuário os corredores e andares que possuem vagas disponíveis para parada, além de caixas automáticos para pagamento e painéis de informação de voos.
> 
> Segundo a concessionária, quando o novo terminal de passageiros for inaugurado, serão oferecidos outros serviços aos passageiros, como totens de autoatendimento para check-in, valet e dry-wash. O edifício-garagem já está em funcionamento.
> 
> Os usuários que estacionarem nele terão traslado para os demais terminais por meio de vans disponíveis no local. Quando o terminal for inaugurado, estará diretamente ligado ao edifício-garagem por uma passarela com esteiras rolantes.*_
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Fundação e estrutura *
> 
> Uma fábrica de pré-moldados foi montada dentro do próprio canteiro de obras. Ali, cerca de 45% das vigas e pilares utilizados na construção do Terminal 3 foram fabricadas, além de 100% das peças utilizadas para a construção do viaduto que liga a entrada de veículos ao andar de embarque do terminal. O restante do material foi encomendado de cinco outras fábricas de pré-moldados fora do empreendimento.
> 
> "A utilização de pré-moldados deu muita velocidade à obra, já que, ao mesmo tempo em que íamos fazendo as fundações e montando determinadas etapas, as fábricas já iam produzindo o material que seria utilizado na sequência", conta o engenheiro responsável pela obra, Francisco Germano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilares moldados in loco sustentam o viaduto de acesso ao pavimento superior do terminal de embarque
> 
> Todas as fundações, tanto do prédio processador, quanto do dique e do edifício-garagem, foram concebidas em estacas do tipo hélice contínua, com comprimento médio de 25 m. O pavimento do subsolo, ao contrário dos demais, foi executado com concreto moldado in loco, porque serve como base de toda a estrutura pré-moldada dos pavimentos acima dele.
> 
> Também foram construídos em concreto in loco três túneis subterrâneos de aproximadamente 30 m de largura por 7 m de altura, que ligam o terminal de passageiros ao dique de embarque e ao edifício-garagem, além de, futuramente, interligar o dique que está sendo construído a outro terminal de embarque, previsto para um segundo projeto de ampliação do TPS3. Esses túneis não serão abertos aos passageiros, sendo utilizados apenas para o deslocamento de funcionários e realização de serviços internos do aeroporto.
> 
> Nos demais, todas as vigas e colunas foram construídas em pré-moldados e depois montadas no local, com exceção das colunas que serão responsáveis por sustentar a estrutura metálica da cobertura, e das que sustentarão o viaduto de acesso ao pavimento de embarque, que foram moldadas in loco. As peças para o tabuleiro do viaduto também serão em pré-moldados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ao centro, a estrutura da passarela que ligará o terminal de
> passageiros ao dique de embarque (ao fundo)
> 
> *Cobertura *
> 
> A estrutura da cobertura é composta por armações metálicas e treliças fixadas em pilares de concreto. Essas armações são pré-montadas no solo, antes de serem içadas por guindastes e fixadas na estrutura, como explica Francisco Germano.
> 
> "No total, serão 40 módulos metálicos de 70 t cada. Quatro módulos são pré-montados ao mesmo tempo no solo e depois içados por dois guindastes de 750 t e 850 t, nos lados norte e sul do prédio, até sua posição na cobertura", diz o engenheiro. "A previsão é de que até dezembro deste ano o prédio do terminal de passageiros já esteja totalmente coberto, para que os trabalhos de acabamento interno possam ser realizados sem risco de ser afetados pelas chuvas de verão", completa.
> 
> Após serem fixados nas estruturas de concreto, esses módulos receberão fechamento superior com telhas zipadas com chapas sanduíche de alumínio e núcleo em polietileno. Segundo o arquiteto Andrei de Mesquita, a cobertura possui alto desempenho termoacústico, sem provocar uma condensação interna, e também permite a entrada de iluminação natural no edifício, tal como a fachada.
> 
> "É exatamente por esse motivo que ela possui várias águas em ângulos e alturas diferentes. Como a fachada do prédio será de vidro, aproveitamos para projetar a cobertura em módulos "quebrados", que são fechados entre eles em caixilharia de vidro. Em vez de uma cobertura cega, fechando tudo, há uma que cobre a edificação, mas consegue ter as aberturas laterais e jogar mais luz para dentro do ambiente. Esse é o propósito de fragmentá-la", diz Mesquita.
> 
> Toda a cobertura terá claraboias com telhas de vidro especial para permitir a entrada de luz natural. Segundo o arquiteto, em caso de incêndio, essas claraboias estarão ligadas ao sistema de controle de fumaça e se abrirão para facilitar seu deslocamento. Além disso, haverá um sistema de drenagem que capta toda a água pluvial para posterior reúso no terminal.
> 
> "O sistema de drenagem da cobertura não será o tradicional, por gravidade. É o Full Flow, que trabalha com a água preenchendo toda a tubulação, que nesse caso poderá ser reduzida, pois não há a necessidade de que parte dela esteja cheia de ar para fazer com que o sistema funcione'', diz. A água captada pela cobertura será direcionada para reservatórios na área de serviços do terminal, localizada no subsolo do edifício.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Içamento e fixação da estrutura metálica da cobertura sobre a estrutura de pilares de concreto
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Sistema de bagagens
> 
> O TPS3 vai contar com um sistema automatizado de despacho de bagagens (self bag drop) que faz o acompanhamento, em tempo real, da distribuição e acompanhamento das malas. Ele terá capacidade para processar cerca de cinco mil itens por hora, além de permitir que o passageiro faça check-in com até dez horas de antecedência ao voo, reduzindo o tempo de check-in e despacho. As bagagens liberadas com antecedência serão armazenadas automaticamente em um depósito com cerca de mil posições, além de mais 500 que podem ser estocadas manualmente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sistema de despacho e retirada de bagagens será
> totalmente automatizado, permitindo ao passageiro despachar
> suas malas com horas de antecedência
> 
> Logo após o registro, nas ilhas de check-in, a bagagem passa por um identificador, que permite que ela seja monitorada em todo o percurso. Em seguida, ela passa por um primeiro sistema de raio x de segurança. Caso não haja nenhuma suspeita, ela segue para o distribuidor de bagagem, que irá direcioná-la para o respectivo voo.
> 
> Na ocasião de a bagagem ser considerada suspeita pelo primeiro sistema de raio x, ela é desviada para um segundo sistema de segurança e, se persistir a suspeita, para um terceiro, ainda mais abrangente que os anteriores. Após essa terceira etapa, se ainda houver dúvidas sobre o conteúdo, o passageiro é contatado para presenciar a abertura da equipagem.*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Pátio de aeronaves *
> 
> As obras do novo terminal de passageiros de Guarulhos incluem dois pátios para aeronaves: um com 13 vagas, próximo à cabeceira da pista, para abrigar as aeronaves que hoje, por falta de espaço, ocupam uma área concebida como pista de manobra; e outro onde fica o dique de embarque, com capacidade para as 22 aeronaves que poderão ser conectadas às pontes de embarque, mais 12 vagas apenas para estacionamento.
> 
> Segundo Germano, hoje o Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos não necessita da construção de mais pistas para pousos e decolagens. A demanda do aeroporto é de vagas para as aeronaves.
> 
> Ambos os pátios têm dois tipos de pavimentos: um na área onde os aviões ficam estacionados e outro na zona de circulação dessas aeronaves. Os dois têm espessura de aproximadamente 80 cm e são compostos por brita graduada simples (BGS), brita graduada tratada com cimento (BGTC) e macadame hidráulico. Apenas o acabamento dos pavimentos é diferente: na zona estacionária, o revestimento é de concreto, com flexão à tração (fctM) de 5 MPa, enquanto que a pista da área de manobra recebe uma camada de asfalto.
> 
> Germano explica que o concreto utilizado no pavimento do pátio é especial para aeroportos, para suportar as cargas dos aviões. "O fato de ele ser vibrado dá uma característica mais seca ao concreto, que é própria para aeroportos. Esse concreto foi todo fabricado no próprio canteiro, com um traço especial. Não é nem protendido e nem tradicional, é vibrado, tem maior índice de cimento", diz o engenheiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Área onde ficará o novo pátio de aeronaves do Terminal 3, com
> vagas para 34 aviões, sendo 22 vinculados a pontes de embarque do dique
> 
> O controle tecnológico do concreto produzido e utilizado na obra é realizado dentro do próprio canteiro pela empresa Concremat, contratada pela própria OAS, além do Instituto de Pesquisas Tecnológicas (IPT) e do Centro Tecnológico de Controle de Qualidade Falcão Bauer. "Há um departamento técnico de engenharia no canteiro que realiza os ensaios, além da central aferida de concreto e a central de rompimento", diz o engenheiro.
> 
> Segundo ele, o fato de o concreto dar uma aparência mais branca ao pavimento ajuda a visualização de possíveis vazamentos nas aeronaves, que manchariam o asfalto. Tanto o pavimento de concreto quanto o de asfalto, na área de manobra das aeronaves, têm inclinação de 1,5% a 2% para permitir o escoamento de águas pluviais para o sistema de drenagem, instalado nas laterais do pátio.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _*DADOS DA OBRA*
> 
> *Início das obras:* outubro de 2012
> *Início da operação:* maio de 2014
> *Área total: *192 mil m²
> *Capacidade:* 12 milhões de passageiros/ano
> *Pontes de embarque:* 22 pontes
> *Capacidade de aeronaves:* 34 posições
> *Balcões de check-in:* 108 (três ilhas com 36 balcões cada)
> *Processamento de bagagens:* cinco mil por hora
> *Número de lojas:* 100
> *Hospedagem:* área interna: hotel quatro estrelas, com 50 quartos; área externa: hotel quatro estrelas, com 350 quartos_
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *FICHA TÉCNICA*_
> 
> *Contratante:* Concessionária do Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos S.A.
> *Construtora:* Construtora OAS S.A.
> *Projeto estrutural: *Typsa, Enescil, EGT e SP Project
> *Projetos de arquitetura, instalações elétricas e hidráulicas, drenagem, ar-condicionado e combate a incêndio:* Typsa
> *Projeto de fundações: *Typsa, Enescil e SP Project
> *Projeto sistema de bagagens: *Vanderlande
> *Outros projetos/consultorias: *Zamarion, Millen, Do Val, GTP, PROASSP, SP Project, Falcão Bauer, Instituto de Pesquisas Tecnológicas (IPT)
> 
> *Fornecedores*
> *Aço: *Gerdau
> *Fôrmas:* Mills, Rohr, Pashal e Peri
> *Concreto: *Supermix, Engemix e Pau Pedra
> *Pré-moldados:* Kingstone, T&A, CPI, Ibpre e Lajeal
> *Revestimentos:* Portinari, Eliane, Brennand
> *Granito: *Granos, Imarf, Mendes e Guarujo
> *Estruturas metálicas:* CPC, Brafer e Tibre
> *Vidros (fachada/outros):* Glassec
> *Equipamentos:* Atlas, Nacional, Locar, Doosan, Caterpillar, Engebras_
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *FONTE:* Revista Infraestrutura Urbana / http://www.infraestruturaurbana.com.br/solucoes-tecnicas/31/artigo296601-4.asp


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Porto Alegre BR-448


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- São Paulo freeway pics



xrtn2 said:


> Map:https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...P4da8Ir_Q&oq=soro&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=9&z=9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS / BRIDGES* - BR-384 bridge over the Madeira River, Acre state, Western Amazon


----------



## mopc

*SPACE *- Russia offers Brazil new joint space projects

*Russia offers Brazil new joint space projects*


Moscow (Voice of Russia) Oct 23, 2013

Russia and Brazil have discussed prospects of cooperation in the space industry aimed at further development of Brazil's ambitious space program, Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu said.










A Russian delegation, led by Shoigu, visited Brazil during a Latin American tour on October 14-17.

"We discussed, in particular, the joint development of satellites and a separate program for the Brazilian space industry," Shoigu told reporters in Moscow on Saturday.

"We have agreed to set up a working group of professionals and experts, which will soon begin drafting proposals on this part of our cooperation," Shoigu said, adding that the joint projects will focus on Earth remote sensing and telecommunications.

Brazil has ambitious plans to become self-sufficient in launcher and space technology, although its efforts have been threatened by a shortage of funding and trained personnel.

The Latin American country has recently revived its stalled Satellite Launch Vehicle (VLS-1) project, which had been put on hold in 2003 after a pad explosion killed 21 people.

Russia is currently helping Brazil to complete the VLS-1 project using Russian technology under a previous agreement between the Russian Federal Space Agency (Roscosmos) and the Brazilian Space Agency (AEB).

Source: Voice of Russia


----------



## mopc

*PORTS *- Brazil's largest Port (SANTOS) has worst fire in its history. 180,000 tonnes of sugar lost. World prices surge 6%.



martche said:


> 19 de outubro de 2013 às 10h00
> 
> *Porto de Santos tem o maior incêndio de sua história*
> 
> _O fogo destruiu seis armazéns da Copersucar, 180 mil toneladas de açúcar e deixou quatro feridos na manhã de ontem (18)_
> 
> Por Carlos Ratton
> 
> Um incêndio de grandes proporções ocorrido ontem no Porto de Santos, que perdurou por aproximadamente seis horas, destruiu seis armazéns e 180 mil toneladas de açúcar do Terminal Açucareiro Copersucar – o maior exportador do produto do Brasil. O acidente foi considerado pela autoridade portuária como o maior da história. Quatro funcionários da Brigada de Fogo da empresa ficaram feridos. Um teve queimaduras graves pelo corpo e permanece internado na Unidade de Terapia Intensiva (UTI) da Santa Casa de Santos. A empresa revelou que dois continuam em observação e o quarto foi liberado. Nenhum corre risco de morte. A Copersucar está prestando todo o apoio necessário aos feridos e aos seus familiares.
> 
> A Companhia de Engenharia de Tráfego (CET-Santos) teve que organizar uma operação de fluidez no trecho entre a Alfândega de Santos e o elevado da Avenida Perimetral. Por medida de segurança, os caminhões de carga, que estavam entre os armazéns internos e externos para descarregar produtos, foram retirados do corredor de exportação. O fogo começou às 6 horas e, por volta das 11, ainda não havia sido totalmente controlado. Bombeiros de Santos e de toda região, inclusive de São Bernardo e Santo André, foram acionados para ajudar no combate às chamas, que começaram com a explosão dentro da moega – um instrumento que conduz o açúcar para uma correia que transporta o material para dentro do armazém.
> 
> Victor Bispo de Paula, funcionário terceirizado da Copersucar, que estava trabalhando desde 21 horas da quinta-feira, disse que o fogo começou nos armazéns 20 e 21 e se espalhando de um armazém para o outro por intermédio das esteiras. “Já está praticamente tudo condenado”, disse, por volta das 7h30. O supervisor Guilherme Vasconcelos Lemes revelou que o fogo se alastrou de forma rápida, atingindo os armazéns 11 e 16. “As equipes se mobilizaram, mas não deu para segurar. Se não conseguirmos conter o fogo, o estrago será ainda maior”, adiantava minutos depois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por volta das 7h50, pelo menos dois dos seis armazéns atingidos já estavam totalmente destruídos. Apesar das tentativas dos bombeiros, o fogo continuou se alastrando atingindo, por volta das 8h40, mais dois armazéns. Às 9h30, a preocupação dos bombeiros estava voltada em minimizar os estragos do incêndio ocorrido após a explosão de um dos três tambores de óleo hidráulico – produto altamente inflamável - localizado no armazém 21 externo. Os bombeiros conseguiram isolar a área e evitar novas explosões. Além de um grande efetivo do Corpo de Bombeiros, equipes da Defesa Civil, da Guarda Portuária e da Polícia Militar participaram dos trabalhos. Dezenas de funcionários das empresas próximas auxiliaram as equipes. Navios rebocadores auxiliaram no combate ao fogo, jogando água do mar nos armazéns incendiados.
> 
> O helicóptero Águia, da Polícia Militar, chegou ao local por volta das 10h45 para ajudar no combate ao fogo, auxiliando as equipes que trabalhavam em terra. A Sabesp e empresas do porto encaminharam dezenas de caminhões pipa. O calor e cheiro muito forte eram sentidos a quase meio quilômetro do local. Segundo um funcionário da empresa, a situação piorou quando uma das esteiras desabou e rompeu a linha de hidrantes e tubulaçãolocalizada no lado externo dos armazéns, cortando a água. A Copersucar perdeu praticamente toda sua linha operacional, que envolve os terminais 20 e 21 internos, além dos terminais 6, 11, 16 e 21 externos. No terminal 11 o teto chegou a desabar e o galpão ficou completamente destruído.
> 
> Segundo a Defesa Civil, mesmo controlado, o rescaldo do incêndio deverá perdurar dias. Dos seis armazéns atingidos, pelo menos quatro ficaram completamente comprometidos, do telhado aos alicerces. Quem presenciou o incêndio tinha a impressão que fogo transformou a forte estrutura de alumínio e aço em papel. O coordenador técnico da Defesa Civil, Ernesto Tabuchi, confirmou que os bombeiros conseguiram montar um cordão de isolamento com uma linha de água do mar. “Todas as esteiras que ligavam os armazéns foram cortadas e foram montadas linhas de contenção do fogo. Mas o que está dentro dos armazéns se perdeu. O trabalho dos bombeiros não é apagar o fogo, mas contê-lo para evitar mais estragos”, disse Tabuchi.
> 
> O coordenador disse que, apesar das dificuldades com relação à precariedade viária, estrutural e de segurança do Porto, o combate ao incêndio obteve resultados satisfatórios. “A atuação dos bombeiros foi boa. Todo sistema industrial tem que ter um sistema de combate a incêndios funcional. Mas eu não tenho como avaliar se os sistemas falharam”. Um técnico de segurança que preferiu não se identificar revelou a área portuária não tem captação de água própria, fundamental nesses tipos de acidentes. “Esses armazéns precisariam, a cada três metros, ter canhões de água móveis. Qualquer lugar, quando se pensa em segurança, providencia esses instrumentos. Aqui, na região, as empresas não possuem. A única empresa que tem é a Petrobrás. O resto é o resto”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Incêndio é considerado o maior da história_
> 
> O incêndio já é considerado o maior da história do porto, segundo a Companhia Docas do Estado de São Paulo (Codesp), a autoridade portuária. O volume de carga perdido - 180 mil toneladas - representa o equivalente a nove meses de embarque. Pela cotação atual, a perda desse volume de açúcar representaria um prejuízo de aproximadamente R$ 130 milhões. Os terminais atingidos representam 25% da capacidade de embarque de açúcar do Brasil em um ano (seis milhões de toneladas). Neste ano, até setembro, o Brasil exportou 13 milhões de toneladas de açúcar, faturando US$ 5,9 bilhões. Não se sabe quanto tempo será necessário até que os embarques sejam normalizados.
> 
> O incidente afetou os preços do açúcar nas bolsas mundiais. Logo nas primeiras horas do acidente, a cotação subiu 6% e atingiu o maior nível em um ano. Isso ocorreu porque o Brasil é o maior exportador de açúcar do Mundo e responde por 47% da exportação mundial. Na opinião do economista Jorge Manoel, o incêndio não afetará o preço da venda de açúcar no País. "O Brasil é o grande abastecedor de açúcar no mundo. O impacto vai ser na importação do produto. Acredito que o preço não será alterado, é difícil fazer uma previsão de quanto significa no mercado 5% da perda de açúcar para exportação. Acho que isso não irá interferir no valor". Manoel afirma que problemas podem ocorrer por conta do medo das pessoas. "O que pode acontecer é da parte psicológica das pessoas. Delas ficarem com medo do alto preço e passarem a comprar quilos de açúcar com esse receio. Dessa maneira, não tem estoque que aguente uma alta demanda de compra".
> 
> _Novo terminal durou pouco_
> 
> O novo Terminal Açucareiro da Copersucar afetado pelo incêndio foi inaugurado no dia 5 de junho deste ano. A obra faz parte do plano de investimentos em infraestrutura logística da empresa, calculado em R$ 2 bilhões até 2015. Com a ampliação, o terminal contava com dois armazéns dedicados ao estoque de açúcar ensacado, com capacidade para 35 mil toneladas, e dois de açúcar a granel - 185 mil toneladas. Os seis galpões da Copersucar têm capacidade de armazenamento de 300 mil toneladas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Além da área da empresa, o porto de Santos tem ao menos outros quatro terminais açucareiros, que não foram afetados. Ao todo, o porto, que é o maior da América Latina, tem 62 terminais. Os demais estão operando normalmente. Em nota, a Copersurcar afirmou que a prioridade da empresa foi o combate ao incêndio e o atendimento das vítimas. A empresa só se pronunciará a respeito dos prejuízos após a operação de rescaldo do incêndio. Os galpões não estavam completamente cheios quando o incêndio começou. "No momento, a companhia está desenvolvendo um plano de contingência para suas operações, buscando minimizar os impactos do incidente", destacou a Copersucar, sem detalhar qualquer alteração em seus prazos de entrega. O incêndio foi controlado pelos bombeiros e as operações de rescaldo continuam.
> 
> _Codesp avalia os estragos_
> 
> Avaliação preliminar da Companhia de Docas do Estado de São Paulo (Codesp) aponta que as instalações da Copersucar foram totalmente comprometidas. A informação consta de nota divulgada pela Secretaria Especial de Portos (SEP) da Presidência da República. O novo chefe da SEP da Presidência, Antônio Henrique Silveira, telefonou para o governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB), para agradecer a atuação do Corpo de Bombeiros e da Polícia Militar (PM) no episódio, afirmou a secretaria.
> 
> Silveira também pediu ao prefeito de Santos, Paulo Alexandre Barbosa (PSDB), ao capitão dos Portos do Estado, comandante Marcelo Ribeiro de Souza, à Diretoria de Portos e Costas (DPC) da Marinha do Brasil e aos dirigentes da Copersucar que trabalhassem de forma integrada. Em Salvador para discutir a proposta do governo federal para os leilões de arrendamentos portuários na Bahia, o chefe da SEP da Presidência enviou a Santos o secretário executivo da pasta, Mário Lima.
> 
> Fonte e fotos: http://www.diariodolitoral.com.br/c...e-santos-tem-o-maior-incendio-de-sua-historia


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Rio de Janeiro Highway Arc













xrtn2 said:


> Rio de Janeiro ByPass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morioli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morioli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morioli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morioli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morioli


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Salvador port freeway (Via Expressa) opened, 4.5km for shorter access to/from port/ferries



rodrigossa said:


> *Governo inaugura Via Expressa com presença de Dilma em Salvador*
> Tráfego em novas pistas só será liberado na tarde de sábado, diz Sedur.
> Objetivo da obra é facilitar trânsito de veículos de carga da BR-324 ao porto.
> 
> Lílian Marques
> Do G1 BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primeira dama do estado, Fátima Mendonça, governador Jaques Wagner, presidente Dilma Roussef, ministro dos transportes, César Borges e prefeito ACM Neto (Foto: Lílian Marques/ G1)
> 
> A Via Expressa Baía de Todos-os-Santos, que liga a BR-324 ao Porto de Salvador, foi inaugurada na manhã desta sexta-feira (1º), pelo governador Jaques Wagner, com a presença da presidente Dilma Rousseff, do ministro dos Transportes, César Borges e do prefeito de Salvador, ACM Neto. A cerimônia começou no final da manhã, na Estrada da Rainha, um dos trechos da nova via, e contou com a presença de outras autoridades.
> 
> A presidente Dilma Rousseff disse que sobrevoou a área da obra e, ao chegar para o evento, percorreu um trecho que dá acesso direto ao Porto de Salvador, no Comércio, com o governador Jaques Wagner. "Quando sobrevoei [a obra] hoje percebi a grandiosidade disso e a dificuldade de ter feito isso no meio da vida normal e cotidiana de uma cidade como Salvador. O objetivo útil de uma obra dessa é garantir qualidade de vida para as pessoas", afirmou a presidente.
> 
> Durante a cerimônia, o trabalhador da obra da Via Expressa, Otávio Feliciano Santos, foi homenageado. Na inauguração da placa da nova via, a presidente observou que não há o nome de nenhum representante dos trabalhadores e fez um pedido ao governador Wagner. "Sugiro que coloque o nome do Feliciano em homenagem a todos que trabalharam nessa obra. O governador prometeu que vai mandar colocar", disse.
> 
> Bem humorada, a presidente brincou com o nome de um dos lugares em que a Via Expressa vai passar. "Quando estive aqui há cerca de 5 anos e passei pela Rótula do Abacaxi, achei que o nome do lugar era porque alguém vendia abacaxi ou suco de abacaxi lá, mas o Wagner [governador] me explicou que foi o povo que apelidou ironicamente o local de Rótula do Abacaxi por conta da confusão que era [no trânsito]. Agora vai mudar o nome para Rótula do Quiabo, porque o trânsito vai deslizar".
> 
> A Via Expressa Baía de Todos-os-Santos foi inaugurada após quatro anos de obras. Segundo o governo do estado, a obra é considerada a maior intervenção viária depois da construção da Avenida Paralela. "Essa obra, para mim, é fantástica. É a maior obra urbana em Salvador nos últimos tempos", disse.
> 
> *Funcionamento*
> Embora tenha sido inaugurada nesta sexta-feira (1º), o tráfego na Via Expressa só será liberado na tarde de sábado (2). Por meio de nota, a Companhia de Desenvolvimento Urbano do Estado da Bahia (Conder) informou que isso vai ocorrer em função da retirada das instalações provisórias montadas para inauguração da obra.
> 
> De acordo com o Governo do Estado, a estimativa é que cerca de 3.500 veículos de carga e 59.500 veículos de outros tipo passem por dia na Via Expressa. No total, o fluxo estiado é de 63 mil veículos.
> 
> *Estrutura*
> A Via Expressa tem 4.297 metros e passará por Água de Meninos, Ladeira do Canto da Cruz, Estrada da Rainha, Largo Dois Leões, Avenida Heitor Dias, Rótula do Abacaxi, Ladeira do Cabula e Acesso Norte (BR-324).
> 
> São 10 faixas de tráfego, sendo seis para tráfego urbano e quatro exclusivas para veículos de carga. Há também três túneis, 14 elevados, uma pista de rolamento de 23.225 metros e ciclovia. Além disso, duas passarelas foram construídas. Uma na Estrada da Rainha, que fica próxima ao Beco do Cirilo, e outra na Avenida Heitor Dias.
> 
> *Obra*
> Orçados em R$ 480 milhões, os 3,2 km divididos irão ligar a BR-324 ao Porto de Salvador. Segundo a Sedur, foram 653 desapropriações nos quatro anos de obras, sendo 450 casas e o restante de comércios. Dos R$ 480 milhões, R$ 380 milhões vieram do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) e o restante de verba do estado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/bahia/noticia/2...pressa-com-presenca-de-dilma-em-salvador.html





rodrigossa said:


>


----------



## mopc

*HOUSING *- "Morar Carioca" Program - Over 16,000 people to be benefited, until 2016 all irregular housing in Rio will be urbanized



RCostis said:


> Licitação para obras do programa Morar Carioca na Vila Joaniza será lançada nesta terça
> Mais de 16 mil pessoas deverão ser beneficiadas com novas habitações
> 
> GUSTAVO GOULART
> Publicado: 11/11/13 - 19h36
> Atualizado: 11/11/13 - 19h38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilustração mostra como ficará a Vila Joaniza após as obras
> Foto: Divulgação
> 
> RIO – Com abertura de licitação internacional marcada para esta terça-feira, as obras do Programa Morar Carioca na Vila Joaniza, na Ilha do Governador, pretendem beneficiar 16.594 pessoas em 4.408 residências, com intervenções estimadas em R$ 100 milhões. Será o início do ciclo 2 do programa, prevendo beneficiar moradores de 86 mil residências em 141 comunidades até 2016, ao custo de R$ 3 bilhões.
> 
> O programa na Vila Joaniza, segundo a Secretaria municipal de Habitação, prevê obras de infraestrutura, urbanização e construção de equipamentos públicos. Entre os projetos propostos estão a construção de um Espaço de Desenvolvimento Infantil (EDI) para crianças da creche e pré-escola, um centro comercial, além de praças, áreas esportivas e um mirante.
> 
> Além disso, ainda de acordo com a Secretaria de Habitação, estão previstas a pavimentação de ruas, obras de contenção e a implantação de um sistema de coleta de lixo e uma nova central de recepção dos detritos. Também estão previstas criações de áreas de lazer e de convivência, da área esportiva da Lagoinha, com vestiários, campo de futebol, praça e quadras poliesportivas.
> 
> O ciclo 1, iniciado em julho de 2010, beneficiou moradores de 70 mil residências ao custo de R$ 2,1 bilhões.
> 
> – Como trata-se de uma licitação internacional há um prazo de 45 dias para que fique publicada. Hoje, a abertura de licitação foi publicada num jornal de grande circulação de Nova York. Acredito que entre 60 a 90 dias a licitação já esteja concluída e as obras prontas para serem iniciadas – estimou o secretário municipal de Habitação, Pierre Batista.
> 
> O *Morar Carioca*, iniciativa para integração dos assentamentos informais precários no Rio, *faz parte do legado social das Olimpíadas* para o Rio, e pretende beneficiar moradores de 156 mil residências até 2016, urbanizando todas as favelas da cidade. O total de investimentos é de R$ 9,6 bilhões.Os recursos são da prefeitura, do Governo federal e do Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento (BID).
> 
> 
> Leia mais sobre esse assunto em http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/licitac...ra-lancada-nesta-terca-10749725#ixzz2kR0GrayG
> © 1996 - 2013. Todos direitos reservados a Infoglobo Comunicação e Participações S.A. Este material não pode ser publicado, transmitido por broadcast, reescrito ou redistribuído sem autorização.


----------



## mopc

*SHIP BUILDING* - Brazil returns to the ship building scenario with its new oil tankers

*Navios em série*









_O petroleiro José Alencar, último de uma série de quatro do mesmo porte, será entregue pelo Mauá nos próximos dias_



Na última quinta-feira, operários do estaleiro Mauá davam os últimos retoques no petroleiro José Alencar. A tripulação já está embarcada (incluindo duas mulheres, Thaisa e Roberta, como oficiais de náutica, uma tendência em toda a marinha mercante), tomando conta do novo navio da Transpetro, que irá transportar gasolina, diesel e querosene de aviação. Composta por 25 oficiais, marinheiros, taifeiros e técnicos, a tripulação ficará embarcada por 90 dias. Depois, estará de folga por mês e meio.

Embora o José Alencar, último da série de quatro do mesmo porte (48 mil toneladas de porte bruto) encomendados ao Mauá, esteja ainda atracado no estaleiro, terminando a fase de “perfumaria’,’ a tripulação do experiente comandante Luís Otávio de Miranda está visivelmente orgulhosa da nova embarcação. o Mauá, localizado no fim da Ponta D’Areia, em Niterói, tem esse nome porque se originou de fato de um estaleiro criado pelo célebre barão, depois visconde.

Ao lado do José Alencar, prosseguem os trabalhos no Anita Garibaldi, o primeiro de uma segunda série de quatro, conhecidos como Panamax (têm largura e calado para cruzar o Canal do Panamá), pouco maiores que os da fase inicial. Na carreira do estaleiro — onde o casco é montado, antes de ser lançado ao mar — já se vê outro “irmão” do Anita, ainda sem no- me escolhido. Peças para o terceiro e o quarto estão sendo preparadas.

No estaleiro trabalham cerca de quatro mil pessoas, pois montar um navio equivale a construir uma pequena cidade. A Transpetro tem hoje uma frota de 60 embarcações, com idade média de 16 anos. Deverá chegar a 2020 com 110, reduzindo a idade média para dez anos. Sérgio Machado, presidente da companhia subsidiária da Petrobras, foi apontado como visionário quando propôs renovar a frota construindo todos os novos petroleiros no Brasil. A crítica parecia fazer sentido, pois o programa (Promef) demorou a ganhar ritmo.










Os antigos estaleiros estavam “enferrujados” e o novato EAS, em Suape (Pernambuco), teve de transformar em soldadores quem antes estava acostumado a cortar cana. O atraso na entrega do primei- ro navio, João Cândido, deu o que falar, pois muitas das soldas tiveram de ser feitas. Mas agora o tempo de construção está diminuindo a cada navio, e isso é visível para quem visita o estaleiro Mauá, por exemplo.

“Quando deu partida ao seu programa de construção naval, a Coreia teve os dois primeiros navios recusa- dos pelos clientes. Aqui, isso não ocorreu. O Japão levou 50 anos para alcançar um elevado índice de nacionalização nos navios e no Brasil, em pouco tempo, já chegamos a 65%’ comenta o ex-senador Sérgio Machado. Depois do José Alencar, o próximo navio que será entregue à Transpetro é o “Suezmax” Dragão do Mar, apelido do lendário pescador que se rebelou contra o desembarque de escravos no Ceará, em data ainda a ser marcada até março.


----------



## IraidaGilyard

Brazil is really the worlds most sensational infrastructure seen ever in my life. i am surprised with the awesome constructions....


----------



## mopc

*REFINERIES *- Premium I Refinery in Maranhão state to demand R$45 billion

07/11/2013 às 21h14
*Refinaria Premium I demandará investimentos de R$ 45 bi, diz Lobão*

SANTO ANTÔNIO DOS LOPES (MA)* - O ministro de Minas e Energia, Edison Lobão, disse, nesta quinta-feira, 7, que a refinaria Premium I, prevista para ser construída no Maranhão, demandará investimentos de R$ 45 bilhões. Segundo ele, o montante equivale a quatro vezes o orçamento anual do Estado.

"A refinaria que estamos construindo será a quinta maior do mundo e a maior do Brasil. Ela vai processar um terço do petróleo do Brasil", disse o ministro, que participou da cerimônia de inauguração do complexo termelétrico do Parnaíba, da Eneva (ex-MPX), em Santo Antônio dos Lopes, no interior do Maranhão.

Lobão lembrou que o governo vai realizar, no fim de novembro, a 12ª Rodada de áreas de exploração, com potencial para descoberta de gás natural. Segundo ele, o Maranhão tem potencial de exploração de gás natural não convencional, como o gás de xisto, explorado nos Estados Unidos.

"O gás não convencional nos Estados Unidos está fazendo a alegria do povo [devido ao custo mais baixo do produto, em relação ao gás natural convencional]. Com as pesquisas que fizemos aqui, descobrimos que existe esse gás não convencional em toda essa região [da Bacia do Parnaíba]", acrescentou Lobão.



© 2000 – 2013. Todos os direitos reservados ao Valor Econômico S.A. . Verifique nossos Termos de Uso em http://www.valor.com.br/termos-de-uso. Este material não pode ser publicado, reescrito, redistribuído ou transmitido por broadcast sem autorização do Valor Econômico.


----------



## mopc

*ELECTRICITY *- Angra III nuclear powerplant falls behind schedule and is due to open only in 2018

*Angra 3 vai operar só em maio de 2018, dois anos depois do previsto*

_Obra é orçada em R$ 12,9 bilhões. 
O anúncio ocorre no ano em que o Brasil enfrentou crise energética._

O presidente da Eletronuclear, Othon Luiz Pinheiro, confirmou, na manhã desta sexta-feira (7), que a usina de Angra 3, em construção ao lado das usinas de Angra 1 e Angra 2, no litoral Sul Fluminense, só entrará em operação em maio de 2018. Inicialmente projetada para ficar pronta em 2015, a última previsão era junho de 2016. O investimento para as obras são estimados em R$ 12,9 bilhões, o equivalente a mais de dez vezes o valor gasto para a reforma do Maracanã para a Copa.










A usina foi projetada para gerar mais de 12 milhões de megawatts-hora anuais, energia suficiente para abastecer as cidades de Belo Horizonte e de Brasília durante um ano. O anúncio ocorre exatamente no ano em que o Brasil teve acionar as usinas termelétricas em meio a uma crise de abastecimento nos reservatórios das hidrelétricas. As obras de Angra 3 tiveram início em 2010.
De acordo com Othon, a necessidade de adaptações tecnológicas e de segurança contribuíram para o adiamento. Othon participa de um seminário realizado pela estatal Russa Rosatom, no hotel Windsor Barra, no zona Oeste do Rio.
"Tivemos uma tentativa inicial, mas o que levou a dilatar o prazo foi a parte de instrumentação e controle. É como gostar de um computador antigo. Se sair para comprar, você não encontra e é caro. Angra 3 é feita com as mais modernas exigências de segurança. Ela foi toda recalculada para receber as tecnologias mais modernas e a parte de instrumentação e controle é o estado da arte disponível no mundo", explicou Othon, acrescentando que diferentemente de Angras 1 e 2, que têm componentes analógicos, Angra 3 será uma usina totalmente digital.
O presidente da Eletronuclear disse ainda: "Não tinha sentido seguirmos no caminho contrário da digitalização e da eficiência que o mundo todo está indo".
Segundo ele, houve mudanças na parte civil. Prédios tiveram de ser dimensionados para simultaneidade de eventos, como tornado e terremoto ao mesmo tempo, explicou Othon. Ele lembrou o episódio com a usina de Fukushima, no Japão
"Aquilo foi um erro de projeto. Eles precisavam admitir isso. Estive lá, os japoneses me perdoem, mas foi um erro de projeto. Se fosse em um país subdesenvolvido, diriam que a culpa foi do subdesenvolvido", disse Othon.
Em maio, a Eletronuclear divulgou que as obras civis da usina nuclear Angra 3 estão com 47% da execução concluída e que começaria a dar prosseguimento à última fase para contratação do serviço de montagem eletromecânica da usina.
Os dois consórcios que passaram pela fase de pré-qualificação para executar o serviço tem até o dia 4 de julho para entregar documentação de habilitação preliminar e das propostas comerciais, informou a Eletronuclear, empresa do grupo Eletrobras.
O processo de licitação, que começou em agosto de 2011, chegou a ser interrompido depois que o consórcio desclassificado questionou a fase de pré-qualificação. No final do ano passado, a Eletronuclear teve o aval do Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU) para prosseguir com o processo.
Dois contratos fazem parte da montagem eletromecânica. Um cobrirá as atividades da área nuclear, no valor de R$ 1,31 bilhão, e outro para sistemas convencionais da usina, no valor de R$1,67 bilhão. Quando estiver pronta, Angra 3 terá 1.405 megawatts (MW) de potência instalada.


----------



## mopc

*HOUSING *- Government studies next stage for the Minha Casa Minha Vida (My Home My Life) program, which has recently completed 2 million households provided to lower class families.


*Governo estuda próxima etapa do Minha Casa, Minha Vida*

Dilma diz que o governo avalia "o tamanho do desafio" que colocará para si mesmo na próxima fase do programa federal de habitações populares

Brasília - A presidente Dilma Rousseff afirmou na quarta-feira, durante conferência que reúne representantes de movimentos sociais, que o governo avalia "o tamanho do desafio" que colocará para si mesmo na próxima fase do programa federal de habitações populares Minha Casa, Minha Vida.

Ao discursar na abertura do evento organizado pelo Ministério das Cidades, a presidente comemorou a marca de 2 milhões de moradias contratadas desde 2011 pelo programa, e afirmou que o governo estabelecerá um novo patamar para o Minha Casa, Minha Vida.










"Nós estamos avaliando agora a continuidade do programa", disse Dilma. "Agora vamos colocar um outro padrão para ser seguido independentemente do que acontecer em 2014", afirmou, referindo-se às eleições do ano que vem.

Dilma anunciou em outubro que o governo estuda lançar uma terceira fase do Minha Casa, Minha Vida, programa iniciado pelo ex-presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva durante seu segundo mandato, que tem como meta reduzir o déficit habitacional do país.

A maioria das residências construídas no âmbito do programa é destinada a famílias de baixa renda e a compra dos imóveis é subsidiada. Até o fim de 2014, ainda serão contratadas outras 750 mil unidades habitacionais pelo programa.

No discurso de quarta-feira, Dilma muniu-se de dados e resultados de seu governo e de Lula, e defendeu conquistas do governo em áreas como o combate à pobreza e o saneamento básico, além de exaltar programas como o Mais Médicos e o Luz Para Todos.

"Um governo não pode fazer política para as coisas, como muitas vezes se faz, olhando o quanto de cimento, o quanto de ferro ou os números. Tem de olhar para a realização que muda a vida das pessoas", disse.

________



*Dilma: Eu tenho preferência pelo Minha Casa Minha Vida*


RICARDO DELLA COLETTA E RAFAEL MORAES MOURA - Agência Estado

A presidente Dilma Rousseff afirmou há pouco que tem uma "preferência muito forte" pelo programa habitacional Minha Casa Minha Vida. "Quem exerce cargo público também tem as suas preferências", brincou a presidente.

Ela comemorou números do programa, como a contratação, em seu governo, de 2 milhões de unidades habitacionais. Dilma também afirmou que o Minha Casa Minha Vida é o programa em que o governo federal mais gasta com subsídio. "Subsidiamos a casa própria para a população mais pobre", disse, para emendar que isso "não é uma questão de esmola".










Ainda de acordo com a presidente, o programa Minha Casa Minha proporciona o aumento da autoestima da população. "(Isso) Melhora fundamentalmente a vida dela e das famílias", pontuou. "Nós estamos avaliando agora a continuidade do programa e estamos avaliando o tamanho do desafio que vamos colocar a nós mesmo", disse a presidente. "Independentemente do que ocorra em 2014. É uma proposta que todos vocês saberão", concluiu, para emendar que o governo quer colocar "um outro padrão" para o programa. "O déficit habitacional no Brasil ainda não foi superado", justificou.

Conflitos fundiários

Ainda sobre habitação, Dilma Rousseff disse também que não se pode mais admitir eventos como o Pinheirinho, em São José dos Campos, quando famílias foram desalojadas com o uso de força pela Polícia Militar do Estado de São Paulo. "Quero garantir o compromisso do meu governo também com o fato e que nós não podemos admitir outros eventos como o Pinheirinho", disse, para emendar que é preciso fazer uso do diálogo e de soluções pacíficas. "Este é o compromisso de forma pacífica e dialogada, de propor e participar da resolução de conflitos", ponderou.

Conflitos fundiários urbanos existem neste País e o processo de resolução de conflitos com diálogo é característica intrínseca da democracia", continuou.

A presidente Dilma Rousseff participou nesta noite da cerimônia de abertura da 5ª Conferência Nacional das Cidades, em Brasília. Antes de discursar, a presidente assinou decreto que dispõe sobre o Plano Nacional do Saneamento Básico. 
20 de novembro de 2013 | 22h 25


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS* - Private operators of Brazilian airports reveal general overview of projects and guarantee World Cup projects




dahaka2 said:


> *Operadores privados dos aeroportos brasileiros apresentam balanço de ações e garantem obras para a Copa
> *26/11/2013 - 17:40
> Terminais de São Gonçalo do Amarante, Viracopos e Guarulhos ultrapassaram 70% de conclusão. Durante seminário em Brasília, presidente da Infraero avaliou benefícios gerados com recursos das concessões
> Glauber Queiroz/ Portal da Copa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glauber Queiroz/ Portal da Copa#Para Alberto Küster, objetivo do seminário foi o de prestar contas à sociedade
> Para Alberto Küster, objetivo do seminário foi o de prestar contas à sociedade
> A pouco menos de 200 dias para a Copa do Mundo, os operadores privados dos aeroportos de São Gonçalo do Amarante (RN), Brasília (DF), Campinas (SP) e Guarulhos (SP), além da Infraero, que detém 49% dos três últimos terminais, apresentaram um balanço das ações para o Mundial. Em seminário realizado nesta terça-feira (26.11), na capital do país, os consórcios informaram detalhes do andamento das obras e garantiram a entrega dos projetos antes do megaevento de 2014.
> 
> “Gostaria de ressaltar a importância de estarmos aqui, prestando contas à sociedade dos investimentos e melhorias que estamos fazendo. Com as concessões, o Estado se desonerou das obrigações e investimentos, passando a responsabilidade para a iniciativa privada”, destacou Luiz Alberto Küster, presidente da Aeroportos Brasil, concessionária de Viracopos, em Campinas.
> 
> Somadas, as concessões dos quatro aeroportos, com contratos assinados entre novembro de 2011 e junho de 2012, renderam R$ 24,7 bilhões ao governo federal. Na última semana, os terminais do Galeão (RJ) e Confins (MG) também passaram para a iniciativa privada, pelo valor total de R$ 20,8 bilhões.
> 
> O presidente da Infraero, Gustavo Vale, disse que as concessões beneficiaram a empresa estatal, que ganhou experiência em administração e recursos para investir nos outros 63 terminais (incluindo Galeão e Confins) da rede. “Não podemos esquecer que existem aeroportos fora das capitais. O valor das outorgas foi uma fonte de recursos importante para investir nestes outros aeroportos. Não era mais possível que o Estado fosse o único investidor. A quebra do monopólio fez bem para a Infraero, pois aprendemos com os parceiros, melhorando a administração dos terminais, e no atendimento aos passageiros”, afirmou.
> 
> Para ele, a Copa do Mundo não será o maior desafio dos operadores, já que o Brasil está acostumado a receber megaeventos. “O nosso maior desafio é atender a demanda crescente de passageiros. Existe a ideia e o receio de que os aeroportos brasileiros não terão condições de receber os grandes eventos, mas eles não são novidade no país. O Círio de Nazaré, em Belém, recebe mais pessoas que qualquer estádio pode comportar, é um aumento de 15% na demanda de voos para a cidade”, disse Vale, que citou ainda o Rock in Rio, a Copa das Confederações, a Jornada Mundial da Juventude e o Carnaval de Salvador.
> 
> Divulgação GRU Airport
> Divulgação GRU Airport#Obras do terminal de Guarulhos estão 80% finalizadas e serão entregues no dia 11 de maio de 2014
> Obras do terminal de Guarulhos estão 80% finalizadas e serão entregues no dia 11 de maio de 2014
> 
> 
> *Guarulhos
> 
> Glauber Queiroz/ Portal da Copa
> Glauber Queiroz/ Portal da Copa#Antônio Marques confiante na entrega das obras do terminal 3 antes da Copa
> Antônio Marques confiante na entrega das obras do terminal 3 antes da Copa
> As obras do Terminal de Passageiros 3 do aeroporto paulista estão 80% finalizadas e serão entregues no dia 11 de maio de 2014, conforme garantiu Antônio Miguel Marques, presidente do consórcio GRU Airport. Com 192 mil m², área maior que as dos terminais 1, 2 e 4 somadas, o local terá capacidade inicial para 12 milhões de passageiros por ano, 20 pontes de embarque, além de 34 novas posições no pátio de aeronaves.
> 
> “Na semana passada completamos um ano administrando o aeroporto e temos tido um processo de aprendizado com os diversos agentes aeroportuários. Da assinatura do contrato até a Copa serão 19 meses, quando terminaremos a primeira fase das obras. Temos áreas sendo liberadas para as equipes irem treinando e total tranquilidade que as obras estarão prontas para a Copa”, disse Marques.
> 
> A construção do terminal 3 e a ampliação do pátio de aeronaves são as principais intervenções para a Copa. Além disso, um edifício-garagem, com oito andares e 2,64 mil vagas, melhorias nos terminais 1,2 e 4, aumento de 130 para 172 lojas e instalação de mais câmeras de segurança são ações já realizadas pela empresa no aeroporto de Guarulhos.
> *
> Viracopos
> 
> Durante os 30 anos de concessão do aeroporto de Campinas, estão previstos cinco ciclos de planejamento, sendo o primeiro deles até maio de 2014. As obras para a Copa do Mundo estão 74% concluídas. As intervenções incluem um novo terminal de passageiros, com 145 mil m² e capacidade para 14 milhões de pessoas por ano.
> 
> “São raros projetos como os de Viracopos, Brasília e Guarulhos, serem concretizados tão rapidamente. A engenharia brasileira vai colocar em operação três grandes aeroportos em 20 meses”, disse Luiz Alberto Küster, presidente da Aeroportos Brasil.
> 
> O novo terminal, que terá uma moderna estrutura em concreto, aço e vidro, contará ainda com 28 pontes de embarque, sete novas posições remotas de estacionamento de aeronaves e um edifício-garagem com quatro mil vagas. Haverá, ainda, a ampliação das pistas de taxiamento de aeronaves.
> 
> Divulgação Aeroportos Brasil
> Divulgação Aeroportos Brasil#Projeção mostra como ficará o novo terminal de passageiros do aeroporto de Viracopos, em Campinas
> Projeção mostra como ficará o novo terminal de passageiros do aeroporto de Viracopos, em Campinas
> 
> 
> São Gonçalo do Amarante
> 
> O terminal potiguar começou a ser construído do "zero" e é o único 100% administrado pela iniciativa privada, sem participação da Infraero. A pista de pouso e decolagem foi construída pelo governo federal, enquanto o terminal de passageiros, pátio de aeronaves, torre de controle e o estacionamentos ficou a cargo do consórcio Inframérica.
> 
> Glauber Queiroz/ Portal da Copa
> Glauber Queiroz/ Portal da Copa#Alysson Paolinelli garante primeiro voo em São Gonçalo do Amarante às 8h30 do dia 3 de abril
> Alysson Paolinelli garante primeiro voo em São Gonçalo do Amarante às 8h30 do dia 3 de abril
> “Foi um desafio receber o projeto e construir o aeroporto em tempo recorde. Pelo contrato, temos a obrigação de entregar a obra em dezembro de 2014, mas teremos uma antecipação significativa desta data. A partir de abril do ano que vem estaremos operando, após 15 meses de construção”, exaltou Alysson Paolinelli, CEO da Inframérica.
> 
> São Gonçalo do Amarante estava com 69% das obras concluídas em outubro. O terminal terá 40 mil m², capacidade para 6,2 milhões de passageiros por ano, 850 vagas de estacionamento, 45 balcões de check in, oito escadas rolantes, 22 elevadores, além de cinco esteiras de restituição de bagagem. O aeroporto também terá oito pontes de embarque e 10 posições remotas para as aeronaves.
> 
> A 33 km de Natal, dois acessos ao aeroporto (pista norte com 9 km e sul com 17km) estão sendo construídos pelo governo do Rio Grande do Norte. “Vimos o empenho da construtora, que se comprometeu a entregar o acesso norte até março e o sul até a Copa”, afirmou Paolinelli, que deu a data e a hora da inauguração do terminal. “No dia 3 de abril de 2014, às 8h30, um voo estará mudando o itinerário normal do aeroporto Augusto Severo para São Gonçalo do Amarante”, garantiu.
> 
> Brasília
> 
> As intervenções no aeroporto da capital do país alcançaram 65% de conclusão no final de outubro. A Inframérica também administra o terminal de Brasília e irá investir R$ 900 milhões até o Mundial. Serão construídos dois píeres, com ampliação do número de pontes de embarque de 13 para 28 posições. Também serão ampliados e reformados os terminais de passageiros, o estacionamento, o pátio de aeronave, as salas de embarque e sanitários.
> 
> "Pela posição geográfica e política, para nós Brasília deve ser um hub maior, tanto internacional, quanto nacional. Dentro desta estratégia, temos eixos como a disponibilidade de tecnologia, melhorias nos serviços e no conforto dos passageiros", apontou Paolinelli. O acesso ao aeroporto da capital federal também passa por reformas com a construção de dois viadutos e um túnel.
> 
> Fonte: Portal da Copa


----------



## mopc

*PORTS* - Port of Santos (Brazil's largest) opens new container terminal



martche said:


> PS: a bagaça já tava operando faz um tempo, né?
> :nuts:
> 
> *Novo terminal começa a operar no Porto de Santos*
> 
> A BTP (Brasil Terminal Portuário) iniciou as operações em seu terminal nesta quinta-feira (28). Localizado no Alemoa, à margem direita do porto, ocupa 490 mil m² e deve aumentar em 40% a capacidade de movimentação de contêineres. De acordo com o projeto, que resultou num investimento de R$2 bilhões, o terminal começa com operação de contêineres e, numa segunda etapa, granéis líquidos.
> 
> A solenidade reuniu representantes dos governos federal, estadual e municipal, além de autoridades portuárias e instituições ligadas ao setor. O prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa ressaltou que o terminal trará desenvolvimento e instalações mais modernas. “Será competitivo e qualificado, alavancando ainda mais o porto”. Já o ministro dos Portos, Antônio Henrique da Silveira, destacou modernidade e o ambiente competitivo a ser gerado. “Será importante para a expansão do comércio exterior do Brasil”.
> 
> A BTP é uma joint venture entre duas empresas estrangeiras TIL (Terminal Investment Limited) e APM Terminals. “Usamos modernas técnicas, alta tecnologia, com valorização do quadro de colaboradores e normas rígidas de segurança, operando em condição de igualdade aos maiores e mais modernos terminais do mundo”, afirmou o diz o diretor-presidente da BPT, Henry Robinson.
> 
> Recuperação ambiental é destaque do projeto
> 
> A área onde está o terminal era o antigo lixão da Alemoa, que por mais de 50 anos foi utilizada como descarte de resíduos do porto. A recuperação foi assumida pela BTP, que investiu R$ 257 milhões na remediação ambiental. Houve a remoção de 1,14 milhão de toneladas de solo contaminado. Além dessa ação, foram realizadas também monitoramento da fauna e da flora locais, replantio da vegetação nativa, remoção dos animais silvestres, e preservação de 30 mil m² de manguezal da região. “Essa ação serve de exemplo para outros empresários”, disse o prefeito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte e foto: http://www.santos.sp.gov.br/noticia/316495/novo-terminal-come-operar-no-porto-de-santos


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- East West Railroad (Ferrovia Oeste-Leste EF-334) construction is partly paralyzed due to irregularities 

09/11/2013 21h43 - Atualizado em 09/11/2013 21h43

*Suspeita de irregularidade suspende construção de ferrovia na Bahia*

_A Ferrovia de Integração Oeste-Leste , em construção no Tocantins e na Bahia, está no centro de duas polêmicas. A ferrovia é uma das sete obras que receberam recursos do Governo Federal._

A Ferrovia de Integração Oeste-Leste , em construção no Tocantins e na Bahia, está no centro de duas polêmicas. A ferrovia é uma das sete obras que receberam recursos do Governo Federal e que, segundo o Tribunal de Contas da União, tem irregularidades graves. O outro problema é com os ambientalistas. Eles dizem que a ferrovia é uma ameaça à natureza da região.

O trecho da Ferrovia Oeste-Leste que pode deixar de receber recursos federais fica entre os municípios de Bom Jesus da Lapa e Barreiras, no oeste da Bahia. Nesta região, as obras mal saíram do papel. O Tribunal de Contas da União encontrou erros no traçado da ferrovia por falhas no trabalho de sondagem do solo.











"Essas imprecisões, geralmente, levam a uma série de aditivos que proporcionam atrasos nas obras, aumento no valor do empreendimento, além de trazer para esse contrato uma série de riscos", ressalta Juliana Carvalho, Secretária de Fiscalização de Obras Ferroviárias TCU.
A empresa estatal que responde pelas obras diz que as falhas já foram corrigidas e não concorda com a paralisação.

"Era normal naquela situação que estava antigamente, anteriormente. Depois de todas as ações que foram tomadas, a gente não entende o porquê disso", comenta Alderney Bessa, gerente da Valec Bahia.

No trecho entre Caetité e Ipiaú, não houve pedido de interdição e a ferrovia está sendo construída. A partir deste ponto, a linha vai ser usada para levar minério de ferro da região de Caetité até o litoral baiano. Mas as obras também estão atrasadas.

Na maior parte deste trecho, segundo a empresa responsável, as obras começaram em 2010, mas foram interrompidas por causa de problemas nas desapropriações e nas sondagens, que fazem a análise do solo. Os canteiros passaram quase um ano parados. Só em fevereiro deste ano, homens e máquinas voltaram ao trabalho.

Na parte final da ferrovia, que chega a Ilhéus, praticamente nada foi feito até agora. O contrato com o consórcio que executaria as obras foi rescindido e outra empresa deve assumir. A linha férrea foi planejada para ligar Figueirópolis, no Tocantins, a Ilhéus, onde está prevista a construção de um porto para o escoamento da produção. A cidade vive uma polêmica. De um lado, os que veem uma oportunidade de geração de empregos e desenvolvimento econômico.

"É um empreendimento de grande monta financeira, que traz no seu reboque grandes empresas prestadoras de serviço, ou seja, grande oferta multiplicadora na sociedade e na economia", aponta Fausto Pinheiro, empresário.










Do outro, estão moradores, entre eles ambientalistas, que temem pela degradação da vida marinha, dos manguezais e das matas nativas da região.

"É uma área de proteção ambiental da Lagoa Encantada, tem vocações econômicas extraordinárias na produção de cacau, chocolate, produção pesqueira, a atividade turística é muito importante aqui. Então, esse é um local que é inadequado para a construção de uma obra desse perfil”, ressalta Rui Rocha, ambientalista.

___



*Another 162km of the East West Railroad approved by Federal Court*

Sex , 04/10/2013 às 10:55 | Atualizado em: 04/10/2013 às 10:55

*Liberada construção de mais 162 km da Ferrovia Oeste-Leste*

Joana Lopo











Com orçamento estimado em R$ 775 milhões, as obras no lote 5 da Ferrovia de Integração Oeste-Leste (Fiol) já podem ser retomadas. A liberação ocorreu na quarta-feira, 4, pelo Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU). O trecho que corresponde ao lote tem 162 quilômetros de extensão e vai do Riacho da Barroca, em Caetité, sudoeste baiano, ao início da Ponte do Rio São Francisco.
Sem data definida para a retomada da construção, o ministro dos Transportes, César Borges, disse que agora só depende da Mendes Júnior, empresa responsável pela obra. 
"Mas devemos iniciar o mais rápido possível. Hoje temos que comemorar a decisão do TCU, que ainda falta liberar o lote 5A (que corresponde à construção da ponte próximo a Bom Jesus da Lapa), e também os lotes 6 e 7", disse o ministro.
Os lotes 2 a 4 da Fiol, entre os municípios baianos de Jequié e Caetité, estão com a construção em andamento. Já o lote 1 é o que está mais atrasado. "Este lote estava parado por uma questão judicial com a construtora responsável. Um acordo foi feito e as obras retomadas em agosto último", explica o ministro.
Ele ressalta que hoje é preciso apenas a liberação do TCU para a construção prosseguir nos demais lotes, já que todos eles já estão com a licença ambiental.
PAC
A construção da Fiol faz parte do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) e é uma alternativa de transporte para atender às necessidades das regiões produtoras de minério de ferro de Caetité e Tanhaçu, no sul da Bahia, e as produtoras de grãos no oeste da Bahia e no sudeste do Tocantins. A ferrovia formará um corredor de transporte que otimizará a operação do Porto Sul, em Ilhéus.
O empreendimento possui 1.527 km de extensão e envolve investimentos estimados em R$ 7,2 bilhões, até 2014. Conforme dados da Valec, estatal responsável pelas obras, o projeto da construção também contribui para a geração de empregos. Hoje são 7.200 pessoas atuando diretamente na obra.


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL* - The Economist optimist about Brazil's infrastructure after privatization of major airports



whistler85 said:


> *Infrastructure in Brazil*
> 
> Taking off at last
> 
> Some serious private money for airports and roads
> Nov 30th 2013 | SÃO PAULO | From the print edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTHOUGH not a fan of privatisation, since she became Brazil’s president Dilma Rousseff has accepted that the state alone cannot fix Brazil’s long-neglected infrastructure. Hitherto her government has talked much of bringing in private capital to do the job, but fluffed this in practice.
> 
> At last that is changing. On November 22nd Singapore’s Changi Airport Group and Odebrecht, a Brazilian construction firm, offered 19 billion reais ($8.2 billion)—four times the minimum allowable bid—to upgrade and run Galeão airport in Rio de Janeiro. The hub airport at Belo Horizonte, Brazil’s third city, went to Swiss and German operators in partnership with CCR, a toll-road operator. And on November 27th Odebrecht beat six other bidders to win the right to upgrade and levy tolls on an 851km (530 miles) stretch of potholed road from the soya producing state of Mato Grosso.
> 
> Rapid growth in air travel and mismanagement by Infraero, the state operator, have overwhelmed Brazil’s airports. Lax rules saw inexperienced firms win three airports auctioned last year, including São Paulo’s international hub. That disappointed the government, which tightened requirements for the latest round. But work on all three has since gone well, with clean toilets, new signage and extra parking already in place. At São Paulo a new terminal will open before next June’s football World Cup. Quick fixes are all Rio and Belo Horizonte will be able to manage before the tournament. In the long term, though, the airports’ classy new operators should mean a leap in quality.
> 
> Last year Ms Rousseff promised to hand ports, roads and railways to private operators in deals officials hoped would be worth 187 billion reais. But over-optimistic forecasts of future traffic and an unwillingness to offer attractive rates of return meant the programme stalled. Port and railway auctions still look dicey: in both cases regulatory muddle means a high chance of lengthy court battles and construction hold-ups. But some relief is finally in sight for long-suffering users of Brazil’s airports and roads.
> 
> From the print edition: The Americas
> 
> http://www.economist.com/news/ameri...-private-money-airports-and-roads-taking-last


----------



## mopc

*SPACE *- Brazil's latest surveillance satellite (CBERS-3) to be launched December 9 from China. The spacecraft was manufactured using Brazilian and Chinese parts and will be used to image Brazilian territory.



Conde D´eu said:


> *Equipamento foi construído em parceria com país asiático e vai entrar em órbita no dia 9; projeto custou US$ 250 milhões*
> 01 de dezembro de 2013 | 2h 09
> 
> 
> Dia 9 de dezembro, 11h26 no horário de Pequim, 1h26 em Brasília. Enquanto a maioria dos brasileiros estiver dormindo, um seleto grupo de engenheiros, cientistas, empresários e autoridades estará atento a uma contagem regressiva no Centro de Lançamento de Taiyuan, na China, sonhando acordado com o futuro do programa espacial brasileiro.
> 
> Se tudo correr bem, e a meteorologia colaborar, um foguete de 45 metros, modelo Chang Zheng 4B, deverá subir aos céus no horário indicado, levando a bordo o novo Satélite Sino-brasileiro de Recursos Terrestres, conhecido como CBERS-3. Metade construído no Brasil, metade na China.
> 
> As expectativas são as maiores possíveis. Um fracasso na missão poderá significar um golpe quase que fatal para o já fragilizado programa espacial brasileiro, que luta para se manter vivo e relevante em meio a uma série de limitações financeiras, tecnológicas e estruturais.
> 
> O programa CBERS (pronuncia-se "sibers") é uma das poucas coisas que já deram certo para o Brasil na área espacial. Apesar do número 3 no sobrenome, este será o quarto satélite da série, depois dos CBERS-1, 2 e 2B - o último dos quais parou de funcionar em maio de 2010, o que significa que o País está há 3,5 anos cego no espaço, dependendo exclusivamente das imagens de satélites estrangeiros para observar seu próprio território.
> 
> O plano original acertado com a China era lançar o CBERS-3 até 2010, no máximo, mas uma série de problemas levou a sucessivos adiamentos. O último deles, de ordem tecnológica, envolveu a detecção de falhas nos conversores elétricos usados na metade brasileira do projeto, quando o satélite já estava quase pronto para ser lançado, no final de 2012.
> 
> As peças defeituosas foram retiradas e agora, após mais um ano de testes e revisões, o CBERS-3 parece estar finalmente pronto para entrar em órbita. Posicionado a 778 quilômetros de altitude, ele terá quatro câmeras para observar a superfície do planeta: duas construídas pelo Brasil e duas pela China, com diferentes resoluções e características espectrais.
> 
> "São câmeras extremamente sofisticadas, que representam um salto tecnológico significativo em relação aos satélites anteriores", disse ao Estado o diretor do Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe), Leonel Perondi. "É o projeto espacial mais sofisticado que já produzimos."
> 
> Uma das câmeras brasileiras, chamada MuxCam, vai observar uma faixa de terra de 120 quilômetros de largura, permitindo escanear toda a superfície do planeta a cada 26 dias, com 20 metros de resolução. A outra, chamada WFI, terá uma resolução menor (de 64 m), mas enxergará uma faixa muito maior (de 866 km), o que permitirá observar qualquer ponto da Terra repetidamente a cada cinco dias.
> 
> "É como se tivéssemos um supermercado de imagens", diz o coordenador do Segmento de Aplicações do Programa CBERS no Inpe, José Carlos Epiphanio. "Poderemos optar por uma câmera ou outra, dependendo do tipo de fenômeno que queremos observar, em maior ou menor grau de detalhe."
> 
> Apesar de trabalhar com satélites, Epiphanio é engenheiro agrônomo por formação, o que serve como um bom exemplo da variedade de empregos que se pode dar ao CBERS. A aplicação mais famosa é a de monitoramento de florestas, principalmente na Amazônia, mas há muitas outras, incluindo o monitoramento de atividades agrícolas e ocupações urbanas, processos de erosão, uso de recursos hídricos, desastres naturais e até vazamentos de petróleo.
> 
> As imagens produzidas pelo CBERS-2B, por exemplo, foram baixadas por mais de 50 mil usuários, de mais de 5 mil instituições, em mais de 50 países. "Não tem uma universidade, um órgão de governo no Brasil que não seja usuário do CBERS", destaca Epiphanio. Todas as imagens geradas pelo programa são distribuídas gratuitamente na internet pelo Inpe desde 2004.
> 
> Ainda que as imagens de satélites estrangeiros também estejam disponíveis gratuitamente, Epiphanio diz que o País não pode abrir mão de ter seu próprio equipamento no espaço. "Vale a pena investir em satélites? Sem dúvida nenhuma. O Brasil não pode ficar sem isso."
> 
> A fabricação do CBERS-3 custou cerca de US$ 125 milhões para cada país.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link





Conde D´eu said:


> *Programa prevê dez lançamentos e R$ 900 mi/ano até 2020*
> 
> 
> *Para muitos, plano é irrealista, uma vez que a agência espacial não tem nem quadro próprio de funcionários*
> 01 de dezembro de 2013 | 2h 07
> 
> 
> O lançamento do CBERS-3 é uma peça fundamental do Programa Nacional de Atividades Espaciais (PNAE), um ambicioso plano da Agência Espacial Brasileira (AEB), que prevê o lançamento de outros dez satélites até 2020. Tão ambicioso que, para muitos, chega a ser irrealista, considerando as óbvias limitações e fragilidades crônicas do sistema.
> 
> Prestes a completar 20 anos, em fevereiro do ano que vem, a AEB não tem nem quadro próprio de recursos humanos. A agência tem apenas sete funcionários: dois motoristas, três assistentes administrativos, um datilógrafo e um auxiliar de serviços gerais. Todos os outros (cerca de 80) são servidores emprestados de outros órgãos, incluindo o presidente da agência, o matemático José Raimundo Braga Coelho.
> 
> "Precisamos de um corpo permanente. Se o programa não tem recursos humanos próprios, como é que pode ter sustentabilidade?", disse ele ao Estado. Uma lei aprovada em junho deste ano autorizou a contratação de servidores na AEB, mas o concurso até agora não foi aberto. "Aguardamos ansiosamente", afirma Coelho.
> 
> Para ser executado, o PNAE prevê a necessidade de R$ 900 milhões em investimento por ano, em média, na área espacial até 2020 - cerca de três vezes mais do que o orçamento real da AEB nos últimos anos. "Orçamento e resultados andam juntos. Quando você tem resultados, o governo reage com orçamento, e isso ajuda a trazer mais resultados. Estamos em busca disso", diz Coelho.


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL *- National Department of Infrastructure and Transportation (DNIT - Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura e Transporte) runs out of money to meet obligations



dinhojdal said:


> *Dnit fica sem dinheiro para pagar obras*
> ​*Investimento Público*
> 
> Longe dos holofotes, o general Jorge Ernesto Fraxe fez um relato preocupante sobre a situação do Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes (Dnit), que ele chefia desde a "faxina ética" patrocinada pela presidente Dilma Rousseff em 2011: há atrasos nos pagamentos a empreiteiras responsáveis por serviços já executados nas rodovias federais, riscos de descumprimento no calendário de obras e ações nos tribunais contra a autarquia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraxe, diretor-geral do Dnit, expôs esses problemas em ofício reservado que mandou ao ministro dos Transportes, César Borges, na terça-feira. Ele inicia o ofício com a informação de que o departamento tem R$ 499,9 milhões de obras com "medições já liquidadas", mas se vê "impedido de emitir ordem bancária de pagamento" às empresas. "Esta situação se repete há mais de três meses, o que vem a contribuir para o prejuízo na credibilidade do PAC [Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento] junto ao mercado construtor", afirmou Fraxe no ofício, ao qual o Valor teve acesso.
> 
> 
> Com franqueza, o general deu sequência ao desabafo, fazendo um alerta: "Considero tal situação grave e adianto que o Dnit já começou a receber ações judiciais por atraso em pagamentos de serviços utilizados. Além do mais, atrasos em pagamentos refletem-se em atrasos no cronograma de entrega das obras".
> 
> 
> Para finalizar, Fraxe pediu o apoio do ministro para "sensibilizar os gestores governamentais" sobre a necessidade de "dispor de fluxo de caixa para fazer frente ao pagamento mensal dos mais de mil contratos ativos" do departamento. O assunto do ofício reforça o tom de urgência: "necessidade de recursos financeiros para cumprimento das metas estabelecidas pelo PAC". A carta do general deu a impressão, em executivos do setor privado que lidam rotineiramente com o Dnit, de que o departamento tornou-se a mais nova vítima do esforço governamental em conter gastos e dar ao mercado uma resposta de austeridade após o déficit primário de R$ 9 bilhões no mês de setembro - incluindo Estados e municípios.
> 
> 
> Questionado pelo Valor sobre a carta, Fraxe negou veementemente que haja falta de recursos na autarquia e constrangimento com as empreiteiras. "A letra fria do ofício dá a impressão errada", frisou o general. Segundo ele, o ministro "até estranhou" os termos da correspondência e teria lhe perguntado "qual a razão" do que foi escrito, pois tem havido aceleração dos investimentos nos últimos meses. O diretor-geral do Dnit respondeu: "Esse ofício é para provocar o governo. Queremos um fluxo mensal e contínuo de pagamentos às construtoras".
> 
> 
> De acordo com Fraxe, a meta da autarquia é pelo menos igualar a execução orçamentária de R$ 10,2 bilhões verificada no ano passado. Para isso, ele espera aumentar o volume de investimentos de R$ 1 bilhão em outubro para R$ 1,5 bilhão em novembro e até R$ 2 bilhões em dezembro.
> 
> 
> O general alega que a liberação de recursos pelo Tesouro Nacional normalmente ocorre na última semana de cada mês. Isso não dá, ao Dnit, tempo suficiente de processar todos os pagamentos e emitir as ordens bancárias às construtoras que têm algo a receber. "Fazemos um esforço grande para que as medições não virem de um mês para o outro."
> 
> 
> O objetivo da carta, segundo ele, é justamente "gerar um fluxo permanente" de liberação de verbas - não apenas a partir do dia 25 de cada mês - e dar previsibilidade nos pagamentos. Quanto às ações judiciais, diz que são problemas que apareceram durante a greve do Dnit, que durou 74 dias e terminou em setembro.
> 
> 
> A pavimentação da BR-163 no Mato Grosso e no Pará, a duplicação da BR-101 no Sul e no Nordeste, a construção do Arco Rodoviário do Rio de Janeiro e a duplicação do trevo da BR-365 em Uberlândia são algumas das maiores prioridades do Dnit no PAC. A autarquia também tem contratos - de diferentes tipos - de restauração e conservação de trechos rodoviários que somam 51.790 quilômetros de malha.
> 
> _
> Fonte: Jornal Valor Econômico_
> http://www.transvias.com.br/4751/noticias/Dnit-fica-sem-dinheiro-para-pagar-obras


----------



## mopc

*BRIDGES *- Ponte de Porto de Alencastro (2003) linking Mato Grosso do Sul state with Minas Gerais state, part of the BR-497 highway.


----------



## mopc

*TUNNELS *- Santos tunnel to traverse the city's hills separating its East and Northwest areas. Funds allocated in the amount of R$500 million (230 million USD)



martche said:


> *STATUS:* Projeto
> 
> *Obra:* 02 túneis (ida e volta) ligando a zona Noroeste ao bairro do Marapé, em Santos (SP)
> *Extensão:* 1.352 metros cada
> *Largura:* 10,5 metros por túnel
> *Características:* cada um terá 02 faixas de rolamento p/ carros de passeio; 01 corredor de ônibus; 01 ciclovia e 01 passagem p/ pedestres
> *Custo estimado:* R$ 450 milhões (via PAC)
> 
> Por décadas, mais precisamente desde 1950 quando o arquiteto e paisagista Prestes Maia sugeriu a idéia, a população santista espera a construção de um túnel ligando a Zona Noroeste ao restante do município. Agora, parece que a obra vai sair do papel. Essa ligação é fundamental para a melhoria da mobilidade urbana da região, incluindo a vizinha São Vicente, desafogando a malha viária da entrada da cidade e melhorando o fluxo de veículos de quem chega de São Paulo em direção à Santos, e vice-versa. Além, claro, de "unir" duas áreas bem distintas: a região mais carente e populosa à área mais nobre do município. Esse thread é para acompanhar o desenrolar desse projeto de suma importância para toda a Baixada Santista.
> kay:
> 
> O projeto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: www.diariodolitoral.com.br
> 
> Extremidades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem: www.novomilenio.inf.br
> 
> Entrada no bairro do Marapé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: www.zonanoroeste.com.br
> 
> A região
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem: www.melhordesantos.com.br





martche said:


> Domingo, 01 de Dezembro de 2013 - 14h10
> 
> *Projeto que liga as zonas Leste e Noroeste já está pronto*
> 
> De A Tribuna On-line
> A inclusão da Baixada Santista no PAC Mobilidade, do Governo Federal, começa a render frutos. Em reunião técnica realizada ontem em Santos, os prefeitos Paulo Alexandre Barbosa e Luís Cláudio Bili, de São Vicente, apresentaram ao secretário nacional de Mobilidade Urbana, Júlio Eduardo dos Santos, o projeto final do túnel ligando as zonas Leste e Noroeste. Concluído na última semana, ele exigirá R$ 505 milhões para a obra. Barbosa afirma que várias reuniões vêm sendo feitas com o Governo Federal desde o início do ano para viabilizar a proposta, que será encaminhada a Brasília.
> 
> “Quando estivemos com o ministro das Cidades, Aguinaldo Ribeiro, entregamos o projeto básico do túnel. Naquele momento, o ministro nos apresentou duas condicionantes importantes. Uma delas é que o projeto deveria ter a aprovação do governador de São Paulo. A outra, que o túnel tivesse uma faixa para corredor de ônibus. Já cumprimos essas condicionantes. Essa obra é prioritária e queremos ela pronta o quanto antes”. A reunião de ontem contou também com a prefeita de Guarujá, Maria Antonieta de Brito, o prefeito de Bertioga, Mauro Orlandini, e representantes técnicos de outras cidades da região. É a primeira reunião de Júlio Eduardo com o grupo desde que a Baixada foi incluída no PAC Mobilidade, em outubro.
> 
> “O PAC foi direcionado primeiro às grandes cidades. Depois, a municípios com mais de 700 mil habitantes. A Baixada Santista foi incluída por último, a pedido dos prefeitos, e é a única que ainda não apresentou os projetos. Esta reunião é para auxiliá-los nessa formatação; para agilizar a entrega”, afirma Santos. Ele informou aos presentes que haverá recursos diferenciados. Para os projetos que já estão prontos e adequados ao PAC, a verba é para a obra, caso do túnel ligando as zonas Leste e Noroeste. Já os empreendimentos que ainda não têm projeto executivo poderão obter recursos para elaborá-lo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades/...onas-leste-e-noroeste-já-está-pronto-1.353185





martche said:


> *Túnel da Zona Noroeste se habilita a receber recursos do Pacto da Mobilidade*
> 
> Atualizado em 22 outubro de 2013 às 08h
> 
> O túnel metropolitano entre o Marapé e a Zona Noroeste está entre os projetos que serão analisados para repasse de recursos do governo federal por meio do Pacto da Mobilidade, que prevê R$ 50 bilhões disponíveis para investimentos em mobilidade urbana nos estados e municípios. A informação foi confirmada nesta terça-feira (22) pelo vice-presidente Michel Temer ao prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa, durante encontro em Brasília (DF) que também reuniu os ministros das Cidades, Agnaldo Ribeiro, e do Planejamento, Miriam Belchior, além de outras lideranças políticas da região. A primeira fase do pacto contemplava inicialmente municípios com mais de 700 mil habitantes.
> 
> “A audiência foi muito positiva e confirmou a possibilidade dos municípios da região terem suas propostas contempladas. Santos já apresentou projeto para esta importante obra, que beneficiará cerca de 1 milhão de pessoas”, destacou o prefeito Paulo Alexandre Barbosa. A expectativa é que a União invista cerca de R$ 450 milhões na construção. O projeto prevê a ligação das cidades com dois túneis (ida e volta) de 1.350 m e cerca de 10,5 m de largura cada, contendo duas faixas de rolamento para veículos de passeio, corredor de ônibus, ciclovia e passagem de pedestres. Eles serão inseridos num maciço rochoso central ligando Santos (junto ao Marapé) passando pela Zona Noroeste até a divisa de São Vicente. O Governo do Estado irá custear o projeto executivo, orçado em R$ 5 milhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Grupo técnico é instituído pela prefeitura_
> 
> A prefeitura publicou nesta terça (22) no Diário Oficial, à página 10, o decreto n° 6568, que constitui o grupo técnico de trabalho sobre o túnel. Ele é formado por representantes do Gabinete do Prefeito e das secretarias municipais de Infraestrutura e Edificações, Desenvolvimento Urbano e Meio Ambiente e CET, com dois integrantes de cada setor, totalizando 10 membros. Entre as suas atribuições está o desenvolvimento de estudos, relatórios e traçado preliminar e o auxílio ao prefeito nas questões relativas ao empreendimento. A portaria n°209, também publicada quarta, dispõe sobre a nomeação do grupo, que será coordenado por Bechara Abdalla Pestana Neves, do Gabinete do Prefeito.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.santos.sp.gov.br/noticia...ilita-receber-recursos-do-pacto-da-mobilidade


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Federal government to launch large highway construction package. Largest project will be Recife Highway Arc, followed by BR-381 in Minas Gerais (from Belo Horizonte to Governador Valadares)


*Governo vai lançar pacote bilionário de obras rodoviárias*

Minas Gerais, Pernambuco e Bahia recebem maior parte das obras do Dnit, que incluem ainda editais para licitação de quatro pontes
26 de novembro de 2013 | 2h 07

Mauro Zanatta - O Estado de S.Paulo

BRASÍLIA - Superada a greve que paralisou boa parte de suas atividades por 74 dias, e após a revisão de projetos e a resolução de entraves em licenciamentos, o Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes (Dnit) lança nos próximos dias um amplo pacote bilionário de obras rodoviárias em Minas Gerais, Pernambuco e Bahia, além da publicação dos editais para a licitação de quatro pontes no Paraná, Rondônia e Pará.

NOTÍCIAS RELACIONADASLeilão da BR-163 tem cinco empresas e dois consórcios interessadosMais de 60% das rodovias têm problemas, aponta estudo da CNTMontadoras negociam com governo pacote de medidas para estimular setor Site informará sobre semáforo quebradoSecretaria notifica rodoviária do Rio por overbooking
Depois das recentes concessões à iniciativa privada, o Dnit realizará, agora, a maior parte das obras incluídas no Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC) pelo Regime Diferenciado de Contratações (RDC). "Vamos encurtar prazos e acelerar a entrega das obras", informou o diretor-geral do Dnit, general Jorge Fraxe, ao Estado. 

A mais vistosa é o chamado Arco Metropolitano do Recife, contorno rodoviário de quase 80 quilômetros. A obra, ainda no anteprojeto, tenta desafogar o pesado tráfego na BR-101, que atravessa uma zona urbana densamente habitada. Quando pronta, ligará o município de Igarassu, ao norte, até o complexo industrial do Porto de Suape, ao sul do Recife.










"Vai ser uma obra maravilhosa", diz o general Fraxe. A obra, informou, deve custar "algo em torno" de R$ 1 bilhão. "Um pouco mais, um pouco menos." Isso porque o RDC não prevê a divulgação dos valores exatos do orçamento. A definição do vencedor ocorre pelo menor preço via propostas e ofertas públicas, normalmente com deságio.

Disputa. A obra na BR-101 foi pivô de uma disputa de bastidores entre a presidente Dilma Rousseff e o governador e presidenciável Eduardo Campos (PSB). Em 2011, Campos anunciou o arco como Parceria Público-Privada (PPP), encomendou estudos e chegou a desapropriar 900 hectares na região. A Fiat apostou na obra ao instalar-se no município de Goiana, quase na divisa norte com a Paraíba. Em março, Dilma avisou que o governo federal faria o contorno estratégico para a região metropolitana da capital.

Ambos venderam a história como um entendimento entre União e Estado para fazê-la como obra pública. As obras na BR-408, que dá acesso à Arena Pernambuco, foram lançadas e vão terminar, segundo Fraxe.

Rodovia da morte. O Dnit relançará, até dezembro, a licitação para a duplicação de quatro trechos da BR-381, a chamada "rodovia da morte", que liga Belo Horizonte a Governador Valadares, no norte de Minas. Até aqui, o custo somou R$ 1,4 bilhão. Esses percursos não licitados registraram preço acima do máximo calculado pelo Dnit. Como não houve negociação, ficaram para uma segunda oferta.

A obra é licitada no sistema RDC Integrado, que prevê desde a elaboração dos projetos até a execução final. Assim, as empreiteiras têm de arcar com eventuais aumentos de custos por erros no projeto e atrasos na entrega, algo comum em licitações públicas até aqui.

Os lotes que vão ao pregão são dois trechos entre Sabará e Santa Luzia e dois trechos curtos próximos aos municípios de Jaguaraçu e Ribeirão Prainha, compostos por vários túneis. A licitação de 7 dos 11 lotes foi concluída "há um mês", segundo o diretor do Dnit. "Agora, vamos lançar os quatro que faltaram."

Na Bahia, o Dnit prevê a licitação da duplicação da BR-101, cujas obras se aproximam da divisa com Sergipe. E também o lançamento da duplicação do anel rodoviário da BR-116 em Feira de Santana.

Pontes. O pacote de obras também englobará a licitação de quatro pontes em regiões diferentes do País. A primeira será a segunda ponte internacional em Foz do Iguaçu. Outra ponte internacional ligará Guajará-Mirim à cidade boliviana de Guayaramerin. As demais ficam na Região Norte do País.

BR-381


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Improving national highways would cost over US$160 billion (335 billion Brazilian Reals)

*Melhorar rodovias requer R$ 355 bi, diz estudo da CNT*

02 de novembro de 2013 | 2h 10


ÁLVARO CAMPOS - O Estad

ÁLVARO CAMPOS - O Estado de S.Paulo
Mais de 60% das rodovias do Brasil têm problemas de sinalização, pavimentação e geometria da via, segundo estudo da Confederação Nacional do Transporte (CNT). O porcentual de estradas com problemas subiu de 62,7% em 2012 para 63,8% este ano. Segundo o estudo, seria necessário investir no mínimo R$ 355,2 bilhões para melhorar a infraestrutura das rodovias.

NOTÍCIAS RELACIONADASMais de 60% das rodovias têm problemas, aponta estudo da CNTEntre os graduados, professor é o profissional mais mal pagoHidrovias no País perdem em importância, diz EPLTransporte falho tirou R$ 1,6 bi do MTHaddad ainda guarda R$ 8,7 bi no caixa
Foram analisados 96,7 mil quilômetros de rodovias, o que equivale à totalidade da malha federal e às principais estradas estaduais. Na questão das sinalização, 67,3% das vias têm problemas. Já no critério de pavimentação, que avalia a capacidade de suportar efeitos do mau tempo, resistir ao desgaste e permitir escoamento das águas, 46,9% dos trechos analisados estão com problemas.










A CNT diz ainda que 77,9% das rodovias não têm condições satisfatórias de geometria, o que afeta a habilidade dos motoristas em manter o controle do veículo e identificar situações e características perigosas.

As rodovias sob concessão da iniciativa privada são as mais bem avaliadas. Em relação ao estado geral, 84,4% foram classificadas ótimas ou boas. Apenas 15,6% ficaram na faixa de regular, ruim ou péssima. A situação se inverte nas rodovias sob gestão pública: 26,7% têm condições ótimas ou boas e 73,3% não estão em situação satisfatória.

Segundo a pesquisa, as más condições das rodovias geram aumento médio de 25% no custo operacional dos transportadores. No Norte, o aumento nos gastos é o maior do País: 39,5%. Em seguida, vêm Centro-Oeste (26,8%), Nordeste (25,5%) e Sudeste (21,5%). O menor acréscimo é no Sul (19%).

Outro destaque é a questão ambiental. Rodovias com pavimento adequado proporcionam economia de até 5% no consumo de combustível. Se for considerado o consumo de diesel em 2013, seria possível economizar quase R$ 1,3 bi.


----------



## mopc

*AGRICULTURE *- "Mais Irrigação" irrigation program gets 5-billion dollar funding for 16 states from Federal Government



Nego da Agua said:


> *MAIS IRRIGAÇÃO É LANÇADO POR PRESIDENTA DILMA COM PREVISÃO DE INVESTIMENTO DE R$ 10BI EM 538 MIL HECTARES E 16 ESTADOS*
> 
> Combater os efeitos da estiagem com a irrigação de perímetros públicos, propiciando ao semiárido emprego, renda, desenvolvimento e produção de alimentos. Estes são alguns dos objetivos do Mais Irrigação - um programa ambicioso formatado e coordenado pelo Ministério da Integração Nacional -, que foi lançado nesta terça (13) pela presidenta Dilma Rousseff e pelo ministro Fernando Bezerra Coelho no Palácio do Planalto.
> 
> Dos 66 perímetros públicos previstos dentro do programa, 31 estão sob a responsabilidade da Companhia de Desenvolvimento dos Vales do São Francisco e do Parnaíba (Codevasf). Os perímetros estão divididos em quatro eixos de investimentos, totalizando 538 mil hectares em 16 estados do país, com investimentos previstos de R$ 10 bilhões – sendo R$ 3 bi de investimento público e previsão de R$ 7 bi em recursos privados.
> 
> “Hoje, ao lançar o Mais Irrigação, eu reafirmo um compromisso: nós vamos derrotar a seca e vamos usar para isso o que existe de melhor no mundo da tecnologia. Nós não vamos medir esforços. (…) A irrigação permanente e terras constantemente aproveitadas, sem sombra de dúvidas, são a melhor resposta para seca também. Nós queremos esse modelo bem sucedido e esperamos que ele se espalhe pelo Brasil, recriando oportunidades de produção e esperança”, disse a presidenta Dilma, que frisou a importância da articulação dos grandes produtores com os agricultores familiares, dentro do Mais Irrigação, de modo a que o pequeno produtor possa viver “com a renda de sua propriedade”.
> 
> “Com os recursos previstos no programa Mais Irrigação, poderemos alavancar e modernizar nossos projetos, além de implementar muitos outros projetos de irrigação, e com isso aumentar muito a produtividade dos perímetros – e, de alguma forma, poder contribuir para diminuir a desigualdade desse país”, disse o presidente da Codevasf, Elmo Vaz, que, junto com o ministro da Integração Nacional, assinou durante a solenidade dois editais relativos ao projeto Pontal, em Petrolina (PE): um para concessão da exploração agrícola dos 7,8 mil hectares irrigados, e outro para conclusão das obras de infraestrutura do projeto.
> 
> “Nós vivemos um momento muito duro com a estiagem, uma das mais violentas dos últimos 50 anos; e portanto nós, governadores, como representantes do nosso povo, realmente mais do que palavras, sentimos uma ação objetiva de solidariedade e de impulso ao desenvolvimento do povo nordestino”, afirmou o governador Jaques Wagner, da Bahia, que falou em nome dos governadores presentes.
> 
> De acordo com o ministro Fernando Bezerra, “a agricultura irrigada demonstrou, nos últimos 50 anos, que é um dos instrumentos mais eficazes para gerar emprego e renda no semiárido brasileiro – e emprego de baixo investimento”, destacou.
> 
> *O MAIS IRRIGAÇÃO*
> 
> Com o programa, o governo federal pretende aperfeiçoar a ocupação agrícola e a gestão da infraestrutura dos perímetros irrigados do país. Entre os resultados a serem alcançados estão os de *maximizar a ocupação e aumentar a produtividade das áreas irrigadas, propiciar o uso eficiente e sustentável da água – e, ao mesmo tempo, proporcionar a modicidade da tarifa de água -, além de estabelecer parcerias com o setor privado*, sempre enfatizando o apoio à agricultura familiar e aos pequenos irrigantes.
> 
> O programa está dividido em quatro eixos. *O eixo 1, que traz um novo modelo de exploração unindo Poder Público e iniciativa privada, engloba 8 projetos e 189 mil hectares* entre os estados da Bahia, Pernambuco, Ceará, Piauí e Minas Gerais.
> 
> *Os editais de atração de investimentos da iniciativa privada estarão divididos em duas vertentes: exploração agrícola e infraestrutura e operação das áreas.* Destes, seis projetos estão sob responsabilidade da Codevasf: o Salitre e o Baixio de Irecê, na Bahia; o projeto Nilo Coelho e o Pontal, em Petrolina (PE); e a primeira etapa do projeto Jaíba, em Minas Gerais. Os outros dois – Baixo Acaraú, no Ceará, e Platôs de Guadalupe, no Piauí -, estão sob gestão do DNOCS.
> 
> *O eixo 2 prevê a implantação e revitalização de 13 projetos, os quais somam cerca de 133 mil hectares *distribuídos entre oito estados (Roraima, Tocantins, Goiás, Piauí, Ceará, Bahia, Minas Gerais e Rio Grande do Sul). O investimento público previsto neste eixo é de *quase R$ 1 bi*, e cinco desses projetos estão sob responsabilidade da Codevasf. Os demais estão a cargo do DNOCS e da Secretaria Nacional de Irrigação (Senir).
> 
> No *eixo 3 estão os projetos da agricultura familiar e dos pequenos irrigantes.* São 27 projetos, sendo que 25 na região Nordeste e 11 sob responsabilidade da Codevasf, totalizando 61 mil hectares. Os investimentos públicos previstos neste eixo também giram *em torno de R$ 1 bi*. Esses projetos estão distribuídos pelos estados do Mato Grosso do Sul, Mato Grosso, Sergipe, Alagoas, Piauí, Bahia, Pernambuco, Ceará, Rio Grande do Norte, Paraíba e Maranhão.
> 
> Já *o eixo 4 *reúne 18 projetos, nove sob responsabilidade da Codevasf, que somam *155 mil hectares, com previsão de receber R$ 89 milhões* em investimentos públicos para a fase de *estudos e projetos*.
> 
> *PROJETO PONTAL TEM EDITAIS LANÇADOS NA SOLENIDADE*
> 
> Entre os projetos inseridos no eixo 1 está o Pontal, cujo edital para concessão da exploração agrícola dos 7,8 mil hectares irrigados, mais o edital de conclusão das obras de infraestrutura, foram assinados durante a solenidade pelo ministro da Integração Nacional, Fernando Bezerra, e pelo presidente da Codevasf, Elmo Vaz.
> 
> *Pelo novo modelo de exploração de perímetros irrigados criado pelo Mais Irrigação, em parceria com a iniciativa privada, o empreendedor agrícola que vencer o certame licitatório e receber a cessão de direito real de uso terá o direito de explorar a área e estabelecer tarifas de irrigação competitivas; por outro lado, terá entre suas obrigações realizar a ocupação produtiva da área e a integração de pequenos produtores à área explorada.
> 
> Já os empreendedores que disputarem e vencerem os editais para infraestrutura e operação dos projetos, terão que implantar, operar e manter a infraestrutura de irrigação, e remunerar pelo custo do serviço definido na licitação. Este modelo irá vigorar para todos os perímetros inseridos no eixo 1 do programa.*
> 
> O Pontal é um dos projetos de irrigação em implantação pela Codevasf. Ele está localizado na área rural do município de Petrolina, em Pernambuco, na margem esquerda do rio São Francisco. O projeto possui uma área de 27.517 mil hectares, dos quais 7.717 hectares são irrigáveis, sendo 3.588 ha do Pontal Sul e 4.129 ha do Pontal Norte. A Reserva Legal (5.539 hectares) já foi definida e implantada, e a área restante é composta por terras de “sequeiro” (não irrigáveis), áreas de canal, estradas e áreas de uso comum.
> 
> Com a conclusão do projeto, a estimativa é a geração de 7.811 empregos diretos e 15.622 indiretos. Na agricultura irrigada, há potencial para cultivo das seguintes culturas: abacaxi, algodão, banana, manga, uva, cenoura, feijão, beterraba, limão, milho, melancia, pimentão, produção de leite, peixe e hortaliças.
> 
> A produção na área de sequeiro também é economicamente viável, capaz de gerar renda e melhorar as condições de vida da população local. Dentre as atividades possíveis de serem desenvolvidas estão a ovinocaprinocultura (carne, peles, animais vivos e esterco), produção de grãos (milho e feijão), produção de mandioca (farinha), extrativismo (lenha, carvão, umbu) e cultivos de vazante (como o da batata-doce).
> 
> Crédito da foto: Roberto Stuckert Filho/ PR
> 
> http://www.codevasf.gov.br/noticias...o-de-r-10-bi-em-538-mil-hectares-e-16-estados





daclb said:


> *PROGRAMA MAIS IRRIGAÇÃO DESTINA R$ 500 MILHÕES EM RECURSOS PÚBLICOS PARA BAHIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahia é beneficiada com programa de irrigação lançado pelo Governo Federal
> A Bahia é um dos 15 estados beneficiados com o Programa Mais Irrigação, lançado nesta terça-feira (13), no Palácio do Planalto, em Brasília, e que vai destinar R$ 10 bilhões – recursos públicos e privados – a obras de infraestrutura hídrica e produção agrícola em perímetros irrigados. O programa foi lançado pela presidente Dilma Rousseff, o ministro da Integração Nacional, Fernando Bezerra, e o governador Jaques Wagner, que representou os governadores do Nordeste.
> 
> A Bahia foi contemplada com R$ 500 milhões de investimento público até 2014 e o Mais Irrigação irá recuperar e ampliar os projetos Salitre e Canal do Sertão, em Juazeiro, e Baixio de Irecê, em Irecê, além de implantar os novos projetos Formosa, Estreito, Mucugê, Mucambo, Iuiú e Rio de Contas.
> 
> “O semiárido nordestino é o de maior densidade demográfica do mundo, portanto o nosso sertanejo, que quer se agarrar a uma oportunidade, precisa de programas como esse que abre a perspectiva de geração de empregos, riqueza e inclusão social”, disse Jaques Wagner.
> 
> O governador ressaltou a importância do programa que vai colocar em funcionamento projetos como o Baixio de Irecê, pronto há 13 anos e que agora vai ter o funcionamento definitivo e completo. “Temos uma condição especial de clima para produção de frutas naquela região, faltava a água que com a irrigação chegará e permitirá o aproveitamento deste potencial”.
> Programa prevê Parcerias Público-Privadas
> O Mais Irrigação é dividido em quatro eixos, que preveem a realização de Parcerias Público-Privadas (PPP’s) para a recuperação, implantação e operação de grandes sistemas de irrigação, investimentos diretos em ampliação do acesso de pequenos e médios produtores a água, além de estudos para elaboração de novos projetos em áreas com potencial para irrigação.
> 
> Os recursos virão do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC), R$ 3 bilhões, e das PPP’s, R$ 7 bilhões. “Nós estamos fortalecendo as bases de nosso modelo de desenvolvimento, no qual o estímulo da produção, o desenvolvimento regional e a inclusão social devem estar juntos”, disse a presidente Dilma Rousseff, na solenidade de lançamento do programa. A presidente acrescentou que o governo vai irrigar a terra para produzir mais, gerar mais emprego e gerar mais renda. ‘Vamos levar o desenvolvimento e ver ele florescer em regiões que hoje padecem de água para produzir”, afirmou Dilma.
> 
> As ações do Mais Irrigação vão abranger 538 mil hectares com vocação para a produção de biocombustíveis, fruticultura e ainda para a produção de leite, carne e grãos, por meio de parcerias público-privadas. Para o governador, “os investimentos em irrigação abrem perspectivas de emprego e inclusão social, favorecendo a agroindústria, seja para os grandes produtores como para os que labutam na agricultura familiar”.
> 
> http://blogdolatinha.blogspot.com.br/2012/11/programa-mais-irrigacao-destina-r-500.html





daclb said:


> Programa Mais Irrigação beneficia 16 estados brasileiros
> 
> Brasília - O governo federal lançou nesta terça-feira (13/11) o programa "Mais Irrigação", que vai valorizar o agricultor familiar e desenvolver, por meio de parcerias público-privadas, a economia regional de forma sustentável, gerando mais emprego e renda, e levando alimentos de qualidade para a mesa dos brasileiros. A solenidade, ocorrida no Palácio do Planalto, contou com a presença da presidenta Dilma Rousseff, e do ministro da Integração Nacional, Fernando Bezerra Coelho.
> 
> O programa, coordenado pelo Ministério da Integração Nacional, prevê investimentos de R$ 3 bilhões, por meio do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento (PAC), e outros R$ 7 bilhões vindos da iniciativa privada.
> 
> O "Mais Irrigação" estará presente em 66 áreas de 16 estados: Alagoas, Bahia, Ceará, Goiás, Maranhão, Mato Grosso, Mato Grosso do Sul, Minas Gerais, Paraíba, Pernambuco, Piauí, Rio Grande do Norte, Rio Grande do Sul, Roraima, Sergipe e Tocantins.
> 
> São 538 mil hectares de projetos com vocação para a produção de biocombustíveis, fruticultura e ainda para a produção de leite, carne e grãos, que irão incluir o pequeno e o médio agricultor na cadeia produtiva, garantindo mercado, assistência técnica e preço justo.
> 
> O programa é dividido em quatro eixos:
> 
> Eixo 1
> 
> O "Mais Irrigação" vai atrair investimentos privados por meio de concessão da ocupação agrícola, do investimento em infraestrutura de irrigação e da operação, promovendo a utilização sustentável dos recursos de água e solo, dinamizando o desenvolvimento regional e gerando emprego e renda. Oito perímetros entrarão neste eixo:
> 
> - Baixo Acaraú / CE - 4.144 há
> 
> - Baixio de Irecê / BA - 48.000 ha
> 
> - Salitre / BA - 26.206 há
> 
> - Canal do Sertão / BA-PE - 45.000 ha
> 
> - Pontal / PE - 7.717 ha
> 
> - Nilo Coelho / PE - 22.957 ha
> 
> - Platôs de Guadalupe / PI - 10.632 ha
> 
> - Jaíba / MG - 24.745 ha
> 
> 
> Eixo 2
> 
> No "Mais Irrigação", 13 perímetros serão revitalizados potencializando a produção agrícola, gerando aumento da eficiência e a maior e melhor ocupação das áreas irrigadas.
> 
> - Passarão / RR - 1.000 ha
> 
> - Rio Formoso / TO - 28.500 ha
> 
> - Luis Alves do Araguaia / GO - 3.797 ha
> 
> - Tabuleiros Litorâneos / PI - 5.985 ha
> 
> - Tabuleiros de Russas / CE - 6.376 ha
> 
> - Curaçá / BA - 4.345 ha
> 
> - Maniçoba / BA - 5.006 ha
> 
> - Formoso / BA - 12.558 ha
> 
> - Gorutuba / MG - 5.286 ha
> 
> - Jequitaí / MG - 18.000 ha
> 
> - Canal Jaguari / RS - 17.000 ha
> 
> - Canal Taquarembó / RS - 15.000 ha
> 
> - Arambaré / RS - 10.650 ha
> 
> Eixo 3
> 
> O "Mais Irrigação" vai beneficiar pequenos produtores familiares que terão apoio e incentivos para produzirem de forma eficiente gerando emprego, renda e qualidade de vida.
> 
> - Itamaraty II (MS) - 6.000 ha
> 
> - Jonas Pinheiro (MT) - 1.296 ha
> 
> - Manoel Dionísio (SE) - 1.716 ha
> 
> - Jacaré-Curituba (SE) - 3.105 ha
> 
> - Betume (SE) - 2.865 ha
> 
> - Cotinguiba-Pindoba (SE) - 2.237 ha
> 
> - Propriá (SE) - 1.177 ha
> 
> - Delmiro Gouveia (AL) - 1.540 ha
> 
> - Pariconha (AL) - 1.600 ha
> 
> - Boacica (AL) - 3.334 ha
> 
> - Itiúba (AL) - 894 ha
> 
> - Mirorós (BA) - 2.095 ha
> 
> - Estreito (BA) - 2.735 ha
> 
> - Bebedouro (PE) - 2.433 ha
> 
> - Boa Vista (PE) - 131 ha
> 
> - Moxotó (PE) - 8.596 ha
> 
> - Marrecas-Jenipapo (PI) - 1.000 ha
> 
> - Araras Norte (CE) - 3.225 ha
> 
> - Ayres de Souza (CE) - 615 ha
> 
> - Várzea do Boi (CE) - 630 ha
> 
> - Icó-Lima Campos (CE) - 4.263 ha
> 
> - Santa Cruz do Apodi (RN) - 4.024 ha
> 
> - Cruzeta (RN) - 196 há
> 
> - Pau dos Ferros (RN) - 657 ha
> 
> - São Gonçalo (PB) - 2.404 ha
> 
> - Sumé (PB) - 274 ha
> 
> - Várzea de Flores (MA) - 1.720 ha
> 
> Eixo 4
> 
> De olho no futuro, estudos e projetos serão elaborados visando a criação de uma carteira para implantação de perímetros irrigados.
> 
> 
> - Mucambo-Cuscuzeiro / BA - 6.000 ha
> 
> - Iuiu / BA - 30.000 ha
> 
> - Mucugê-Ibicoara/BA - 3.000 ha
> 
> - Rio de Contas/BA - 2.000 ha
> 
> - Baixada Maranhense / MA - 5.000 ha
> 
> - Boa Esperança/Rio Balseiro / MA - 5.000 ha
> 
> - Tabuleiro São Bernardo / MA - 5.598 ha
> 
> - Platôs de Guadalupe - 3ª Etapa / PI - 5.000 ha
> 
> - Salinas / PI - 2.000 ha
> 
> - Imburuçu / GO - 1.700 ha
> 
> - Canal Xingó / SE - 10.800
> 
> - Ibicuitinga / CE - 15.000 ha
> 
> - Mendubim / RN - 8.300 ha
> 
> - Vertente Litorânea / PB - 3.000 ha
> 
> - Eixo Norte - trecho VI / PE - 34.000 ha
> 
> - Serra Negra / PE - 6.000 ha
> 
> - Terra Nova / PE - 8.000 ha
> 
> - Inhapi / AL - 4.300 ha
> 
> http://www.integracao.gov.br/noticias/-/asset_publisher/xW1t/content/programa-mais-irrigacao-beneficia-16-estados-brasileiros;jsessionid=bb5df9dae6c7df573080ff52f869?redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.integracao.gov.br%2Fnoticias%3Bjsessionid%3Dbb5df9dae6c7df573080ff52f869%3Fp_p_id%3D101_INSTANCE_xW1t%26p_p_lifecycle%3D0%26p_p_state%3Dnormal%26p_p_mode%3Dview%26p_p_col_id%3Dcolumn-4%26p_p_col_count%3D2





Nego da Agua said:


> *EDITAL PARA PROJETO BÁSICO DO CANAL DE XINGÓ SERÁ LANÇADO NESTA SEXTA-FEIRA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O primeiro passo para a implantação do Canal de Xingó -* maior empreendimento de infraestrutura hídrica do governo federal* na divisa de Sergipe e Bahia, a ser executado sob a responsabilidade da Companhia de Desenvolvimento dos Vales do São Francisco e do Parnaíba (Codevasf) - será dado nesta sexta-feira (09), em Aracaju.
> 
> Com as presenças do ministro da Integração Nacional (MI), Fernando Bezerra Coelho, e do presidente da Codevasf, Elmo Vaz, será lançado o edital para elaboração do projeto básico do Canal, cujo objetivo é ampliar a oferta hídrica para uma população que vive no semiárido da divisa entre Sergipe e Bahia.
> 
> O lançamento do edital será feito durante os debates do Seminário para o Desenvolvimento Regional e Turismo do Nordeste, que reunirá a partir das 8:30 h, no Hotel Radisson, na Orla de Atalaia, autoridades de todos os estados da região na capital sergipana.
> 
> A previsão é que *o Canal de Xingó tenha extensão superior a 300 quilômetros*, beneficiando sete municípios do semiárido nos dois estados. A Codevasf, vinculada ao Ministério da Integração Nacional (MI), é o órgão responsável pela execução do Canal de Xingó. A construção será financiada com recursos do PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento) e as obras serão executadas em Regime Diferenciado de Contratação (RDC), com início previsto para 2014.
> 
> O objetivo básico da obra é ampliar a oferta hídrica para o sertão semiárido de Sergipe e parte da Bahia, uma das regiões mais secas do país, buscando a universalização do acesso à água e promovendo também a inclusão produtiva, com o favorecimento da economia rural de pequenas e médias propriedades e diversos assentamentos de reforma agrária.
> 
> O empreendimento bombeará água captada no rio São Francisco por um canal adutor para os municípios sergipanos de Canindé do São Francisco, Poço Redondo, Porto da Folha, Monte Alegre de Sergipe e Nossa Senhora da Glória, além das cidades de Paulo Afonso e Santa Brígida, na Bahia. *A primeira etapa do projeto terá cerca de 130 quilômetros*, beneficiando cerca de 70 mil pessoas.
> 
> Com *vazão máxima de 33 metros cúbicos por segundo*, o Canal de Xingó terá sua nascente em Paulo Afonso, na Bahia. De lá, *por gravidade, a água percorrerá os primeiros 103 quilômetros do empreendimento*, de Paulo Afonso até Poço Redondo, em Sergipe, na área do perímetro de irrigação Jacaré-Curituba.
> 
> http://www.codevasf.gov.br/noticias...canal-de-xingo-sera-lancado-nesta-sexta-feira


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Porto Alegre stadium BR-448 bridge and highway overpass update


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS *- Santos Area Airport approved (Aeroporto do Guarujá), terminal to be operational 'within 2 years'.

*Governo dá autorização para Aeroporto de Guarujá*

Estimativa inicial é de que o aeroporto, que deve consumir investimentos de R$ 85 milhões a R$ 100 milhões, tenha cerca de 20 voos diários

Luciana Collet, da Agência Estado

SÃO PAULO - O governo federal assina nesta terça-feira, 3, a outorga do Aeroporto Civil Metropolitano de Guarujá. Com isso, a prefeitura da cidade, na Baixada Santista, poderá desenvolver os estudos ambientais (EIA-RIMA) necessários para a implantação do empreendimento. Paralelamente, a prefeitura de Guarujá desenvolverá estudos sobre o modelo pretendido de concessão do aeroporto à iniciativa privada, que devem ser encaminhados à Secretaria de Aviação Civil (SAC) em até 150 dias.










"Esperamos ter todo esse processo concluído em 2014 e a partir de então ir para a rua com o processo licitatório de concessão junto ao mercado", disse o diretor de desenvolvimento aeroportuário do Guarujá, Dario Lima.










De acordo com ele, a estimativa inicial é de que o aeroporto, que deve consumir investimentos de R$ 85 milhões a R$ 100 milhões, tenha cerca de 20 voos diários e uma movimentação de 500 mil passageiros por ano. "Todas as empresas aéreas brasileiras que têm foco na aviação regional já demonstraram interesse e grandes grupos de construção também estiveram conosco", comentou Lima, sem citar nomes. A demanda é estimada com base no potencial turístico e de negócios da região, que além do Porto de Santos, conta com o Pólo Industrial de Cubatão e também vem observando um incremento das atividades relacionadas ao desenvolvimento do pré-sal da Bacia de Santos.

O aeroporto, que será construído em uma área de 280 mil metros quadrados da Base Aérea de Santos (localizada, em Vicente de Carvalho), aproveitará a pista de 1.390 metros já existente. Mas serão necessários investimentos na reforma da pista, construção do pátio de aeronaves e terminal de passageiros, estacionamento, vias de acesso, além dos equipamentos relacionados à atividade aeroportuária.

No total, a base aérea de Santos possui 2,780 milhões de metros quadrados. Lima lembrou que a Petrobrás também conversa com a Aeronáutica para o estabelecimento de uma base que atenda ao futuro tráfego de helicópteros entre as plataformas de petróleo e o continente. "Chegamos a ter uma negociação tripartite, no âmbito do aeroporto, mas atualmente as negociações estão entre a base militar e a Petrobrás diretamente", disse.


----------



## mopc

*PORTS *- Official Port of Santos presentation video


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Belo Monte hydro powerplant 46% complete, first power to be generated by March 1st, 2016



> 14/12/2013 - 03h00
> 
> *Dificuldade da obra de Belo Monte agora são fundações para 2 dos 27 diques*
> 
> DO ENVIADO A ALTAMIRA (PA)
> 
> 
> Não faltam obstáculos numa obra do porte da hidrelétrica de Belo Monte. Os mais recentes estão sob dois dos dez diques cruciais para encher o reservatório de 130 km² que alimentará a casa de força principal (a construção toda envolve 27 diques).
> 
> Ali serão gerados -nos meses em que as cheias permitirem acionar todas as 18 turbinas- 11.000 megawatts (MW) dos 11.233 MW de capacidade instalada no empreendimento de R$ 30 bilhões. Os outros 233 MW serão produzidos na casa de força de auxiliar de Pimental, a dezenas de quilômetros de distância.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os diques são barreiras de terra (argila) e rocha que fecham as partes baixas do terreno onde se formará o lago. Os dois problemáticos, designados como 8A e 8B, mal começaram a ser construídos.
> 
> O projeto de suas fundações se baseou na informação de que a rocha subjacente era o migmatito, parente do granito e, como este, impermeável. Já no período de construção, verificou-se que se trata de arenito, uma rocha mais porosa, que poderia provocar vazamentos.
> 
> "Pode trazer risco para a obra? Não, não pode", tranquiliza o engenheiro Luiz Alberto Sette, 51. Ele é o gerente do sítio onde fica a casa de força principal, que também leva o nome de Belo Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "[É] uma fundação que pode trazer um pouco mais de atenção, vamos dizer assim." No momento, ela exige que o Consórcio Construtor de Belo Monte (CCBM, contratada pelo empreendedor Norte Energia para fazer a obra) faça o que Sette chama de "campanha complementar de investigação geotécnica".
> 
> As obras no sítio Belo Monte avançaram 47% até o início de dezembro. Pelo cronograma, deveria estar em 50%. Apesar disso, Sette mantém o prazo para começar a encher o reservatório, 15 de novembro de 2015, e para acionar a primeira turbina de Belo Monte, 1º de março de 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As unidades menores de Pimental, que no conjunto podem produzir 233 MW (2% da capacidade instalada da hidrelétrica), deveriam começar a ser acionadas em fevereiro de 2015. Segundo Felipe Samary, gerente de Pimental, isso pode ocorrer só em meados de 2015. Cerca de 45% da obra no sítio já foi realizada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O canal de 20 quilômetros de extensão e 200 metros de largura que vai alimentar o reservatório de Belo Monte, por seu turno, está dentro dos prazos fixados. Por volta de 42% da escavação foi feita, o equivalente a três morros do Pão de Açúcar (sem o morro da Urca).


----------



## mopc

*WORLD CUP STADIUM SPECIAL UPDATE* - Latest pictures of Official stadiums

Cuiabá











Natal











Rio de Janeiro 











Curitiba











Manaus











Salvador











Recife











Porto Alegre











Sao Paulo


----------



## ricfelix

Excelente trabalho, mopc!!


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - BR-319 paving/ reconstruction of 400km "middle section" preliminarily approved by environmental agency

DESTAQUE PRINCIPAL - 7 de dezembro de 2013 - 10h22

*Liberada manutenção do “meião” da BR-319*

Liberada manutenção do “meião” da BR-319A população de Porto Velho e de Manaus deve começar em breve a ver melhorias na rodovia que liga as duas capitais, a BR-319. Na audiência ontem da Comissão de Agricultura e Reforma Agrária (CRA) do Senado, representantes de entidades de licenciamento ambiental e de execução de obras firmaram o compromisso de acelerar entendimentos sobre obras no trecho central, de aproximadamente 405 quilômetros.










A manutenção da estrada no trecho do meião está pendente por falta de uma autorização do Instituto Brasileiro de Meio Ambiente (Ibama) para que o Instituto de Proteção Ambiental do Amazonas (Ipaam) conceda o licenciamento ambiental para esse serviço, conforme convênio dos órgãos federal e estadual de meio ambiente.

Nos 405 quilômetros do meião da rodovia, o Ipaam já liberou a maior parte do trecho. Em julho deste ano, concedeu licença ambiental para a realização dos serviços de manutenção em um trecho de 82 quilômetros, que começa no Km 432, no rio Tupanã, até o Km 514 no rio Igapó-Açu, além de um trecho de 142 quilômetros da BR-230, conhecida como Transamazônica, na região do Igarapé Piquiá, que cruza com a BR-319 no município de Humaitá (AM). O Ipaam tenta a concessão de licença para um trecho de 80 quilômetros que está localizado dentro de uma unidade de conservação. “Precisamos da anuência do Ibama e do ICMBio e só depois disso é que poderemos emitir a licença ambiental. Já foi enviado ofício a esses órgãos e esperamos que em duas semanas já tenhamos uma resposta sobre o licenciamento para essas obras de manutenção”, detalhou João Paulo Vieira de Oliveira, representante do Ipaam que participou da diligência da CRA.

A resposta veio durante a audiência pública presidida pelo senador Acir Gurgacz (PDT-RO). Tanto o Ibama quanto o ICMBio sinalizaram que irão responder de forma positiva às solicitações do Ipaam. “Para a manutenção da rodovia vamos dar anuência para que o Ipaam decida sobre o licenciamento”, disse o coordenador de Transporte do Ibama, Marcos Vinicius de Melo.

Agora, com relação à reconstrução da rodovia, o início das obras, que já estão incluídas no PAC do governo Federal, terá que aguardar a conclusão do Estudo de Impacto Ambiental que está sendo realizado por uma empresa contratada pelo Dnit.

A diretora de Licenciamento Ambiental do Ibama, Gisela Damm Forattini, explicou que o termo de referência para os estudos ambientais, de 2007, estava incompleto e já encontra-se fora do prazo de validade. “Em 2009 pedimos novas complementações. Só em 2010 foram retomadas as reuniões com o Dnit para elaboração do plano de fauna. Depois, o Dnit interrompeu as reuniões, que foram retomadas em março de 2013. Em setembro passado o Dnit protocolou novo estudo para o plano de fauna, que encontra-se em análise”, explicou Gisela.

Ela comentou ainda que estudos ambientais são devolvidos por absoluta incapacidade técnica. “Os bons projetos levam a um licenciamento ambiental rápido e consistente, de qualidade”, disse.

Depoimentos na diligência embasaram audiência

A audiência ocorreu após a expedição realizada de 24 e 26 de novembro por um grupo de 65 pessoas e 22 veículos que percorreu a estrada federal, tida como a pior do País, colhendo depoimentos de moradores das cidades e informações técnicas. Agricultores e comerciantes contaram ser impossível continuar trabalhando sem a estrada. Eles estimaram em 30% as perdas de cargas perecíveis por conta das dificuldades do trajeto, que pode demorar dias.

Na expedição, comandada por Acir, estiveram representantes do Ministério dos Transportes, do Dnit e do Ibama, além de entidades empresariais, agrícolas e associativas de Rondônia e do Amazonas.

No debate, o diretor-geral do Dnit, José Ernesto Fraxe, lamentou as condições da estrada construída no final dos anos 60. De acordo com ele, o Brasil está andando para trás. “Em 1974 eu percorri o trecho Humaitá-Manaus todo asfaltado. Era um tapete. E agora falta um mundo de coisas para refazer a estrada. Não estou contestando as exigências dos órgãos ambientais. Mas o governo, por meio do Dnit, já gastou R$ 70 milhões para demarcar 12 milhões de hectares em unidades de conservação por exigência do Instituto Chico Mendes de Biodiversidade e continuamos na estaca zero”, lamentou.

A solução apresentada por Fraxe foi criar uma estrada-parque, com drenagem profunda e bem feita, com capa de asfalto de excelente qualidade, inclusive reaproveitando os restos da estrada atual. Na sua opinião, a administração da rodovia deve ser feita pelas Forças Armadas. “Botem o Exército para cuidar da casa. Eles conhecem a selva como ninguém”, disse.

A construção da BR-319 teve início no final dos anos 1960, no contexto da colonização da Amazônia e foi inaugurada em 1973. Abandonada pelo governo Federal na década de 1990, a rodovia tornou-se intransitável. Em 2005, o governo Federal anunciou a recuperação da estrada, com frentes de trabalho nas duas extremidades. No entanto, o “meião” da rodovia teve suas obras embargadas pelo Ibama em 2009, apesar de o Dnit ter encomendado vários estudos de impacto ambiental para autorizar os trabalhos. Segundo Gurgacz, o governo já gastou R$ 84 milhões na tentativa de obter autorização do Ibama para a reconstrução da BR-319. Ele ressaltou que, com a rodovia recuperada, será possível levar os produtos agrícolas para mercados de Manaus a preços mais baixos, diminuindo o custo de vida na região e aumentando a renda dos produtores rondonienses. Para o senador, a solução depende de vontade política do governo “Entendo que a reconstrução da BR-319 deve ser questão de Estado, assunto de interesse nacional e estratégico e de prioridade urgente-urgentíssima”, defendeu.


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Brazil's first wave-energy powerplant to become operational near the port of Pecém, Pernambuco - 100 kW



isaackk said:


> O projeto-piloto da primeira usina brasileira de produção de energia através das ondas do mar recebeu a licença ambiental de instalação concedida pela Superintendência Estadual do Meio Ambiente (Semace).
> A usina vai funcionar no Porto de Pecém, instalada a 3 quilômetros da costa, deverá ocupar uma área de 200 metros quadrados no Terminal de Múltiplas Utilidades do Pecém (TMUT). Inicialmente irá produzir 100 KW, equivalente ao consumo de 60 casas de padrão médio, energia suficiente para ser aproveitada no abastecimento das instalações do próprio Porto de Pecém.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A usina-piloto utilizando as ondas do mar foi desenvolvida por pesquisadores da Universidade Federal do Rio de Janeiro (UFRJ). O Estado do Ceará foi escolhido pela regularidade dos ventos e frequência das oscilações do mar no litoral cearense.
> 
> Com a ajuda de flutuadores submersos, as ondas vão impulsionar a água do mar para um reservatório dentro da usina. A água no reservatório é bombeada até chegar a uma câmara hiperbárica. A câmara é um tanque que retém a água por alguns segundos. Em seguida, a retenção faz a pressão da água aumentar e o jato pressurizado sai do compartimento com grande força e então movimenta uma turbina, que finalmente gera a energia.
> 
> O Ceará já é destaque no Brasil entre Estados que utilizam outras formas de energia renovável, como a eólica, pela força dos ventos e a energia solar.
> 
> A previsão é que a usina de ondas esteja funcionando até o final deste ano. A fase de pesquisa deve durar três anos para a avaliação da tecnologia, segundo informações da Secretaria de Infraestrutura do Ceará.
> 
> Post Original:http://migre.me/9YE9d
> 
> *Mais Imagens:*





fsaulop said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqNCajiKE_w


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS* - picture update of major projects u/c

SAO PAULO - GUARULHOS (GRU) INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT - TERMINAL 3



felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Ai meu coracaooo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte:http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/dinamic/galeria_imagem/39677




NATAL - New Airport



MadMax6 said:


> *IMAGENS (Setembro/2013) EM TAMANHO MAIOR*:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FONTE:* http://www.copa2014.gov.br/




BRASILIA



Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Only some protests that lasted for two weeks back in June. Nothing out of ordinary. About the airports, I believe most of the upgrades will be ready by 2015.
> 
> In any case, as I mentioned in the other posts, that's a big deal as big infrastructure investments in Brazil was in a distant past.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Brasília - BSB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source




MANAUS



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Manaus - MAO*
> 
> 
> Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Outubro/2013 - Obras no Aeroporto Internacional de Manaus - Eduardo Gomes by Infraero, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*SPACE* - Brazil's new imaging satellite CBERS-3 is lost after Chinese vehicle launch failure. CBERS-4 already under construction.



Igor Leblon said:


> Falha nos 11 segundos finais da propulsão derrubou satélite sino-brasileiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENVIADA ESPECIAL A SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS
> 
> O sistema que colocaria o satélite sino-brasileiro CBERS-3 na velocidade correta parou de funcionar 11 segundos antes do tempo correto, já no último estágio do lançamento, provocando a queda do artefato.
> 
> Fracassa lançamento de satélite brasileiro em parceria com a China
> 
> “É como um estilingue. Você puxa e coloca a pedrinha. Se não puxar bem o elástico, a pedrinha cai bem na sua frente. Se esticar direitinho, ela vai longe”, comparou, em tom decepcionado, o vice-diretor do Inpe (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais), Oswaldo Duarte Miranda.
> 
> Segundo ele, a propulsão, prevista para ser interrompida depois de 16 minutos, funcionou bem por 15 minutos e 49 segundos. “Infelizmente, esses 11 segundos foram fatais”, resumiu.
> 
> O satélite, o quarto feito em parceria com a China, não conseguiu atingir nem a velocidade nem a órbita corretas.
> 
> Ele deveria ter sido liberado a 776 km de altitude, mas acabou parando antes, a cerca de 720 km.
> 
> “Se o problema fosse só a altitude, isso poderia ser corrigido. Os satélites têm combustível já prevendo esses ajustes. O problema foi a velocidade horizontal, que deveria ser de 7 km a 8 km por segundo. Tudo indica que ele o CBERS-3 estava bem abaixo disso”, dise Miranda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As causas da falha, no entanto, ainda estão sendo apuradas.
> 
> Em conversa com jornalistas na sede do instituto, responsável pela construção da parte brasileira do satélite, o vice-diretor e outros representantes do Inpe se mostraram decepcionados com o desfecho da missão, que chegou até a ser comemorada como sucesso nos primeiros minutos.
> 
> “É como perder um amigo”, disse José Carlos Neves Epiphanio.
> 
> Eles afirmaram que não consideram que a missão foi um fracasso.
> 
> “Não houve fracasso. Depois do lançamento, o satélite foi liberado, fez os procedimentos que se esperava dele. Liberou o painel solar, abriu de forma completa, testou o computador de bordo. Os testes indicaram que energia, telemetria e telecomunicações, tudo estava funcionando”, disse Oswaldo Duarte Miranda.
> 
> 13343231
> 
> FOGUETE CHINÊS
> 
> A falha no lançamento do CBERS-3 foi a primeira do foguete chinês Longa Marcha 4D. Ainda assim, após o problema, algumas pessoas criticaram a qualidade do veículo de lançamento chinês. O Inpe nega problemas na qualidade e diz que o sistema é confiável.
> 
> “Os chineses tiveram de vencer muitos preconceitos, mesmo entre os cientistas, mas o Longa Marcha é muito confiável. A respeitabilidade dos lançadores chineses aumentou muito quando eles colocaram um astronauta em órbita. É algo que não tem tanto valor tecnológico, mas chama a atenção do mundo.”
> 
> Segundo o vice-diretor do Inpe, o instituto trabalha para tentar adiantar agora o lançamento do CBERS-4, que está previsto para 2015.
> 
> “Queremos minimizar o tempo de lançamento, mas sem comprometer a qualidade. Mas tudo vai depender também dos chineses”, disse Miranda.
> 
> O próximo satélite será um gêmeo do CBERS-3, por isso, o Inpe já tem todos os equipamentos prontos, uma vez que eles foram produzidos simultaneamente.
> 
> O problema é a integração com os componentes chineses. Pelo acordo, o próximo satélite deverá ser montado no Brasil. Segundo uma estimativa do Inpe, para adiantar o cronograma de lancamento seriam necessários cerca de 50 engenheiros do país asiático trabalhando no Inpe para integrar os satélites.
> 
> http://www.planobrazil.com/falha-nos-11-segundos-finais-da-propulsao-derrubou-satelite-sino-brasileiro/






Conde D´eu said:


> 17/12/2013 17h13 - Atualizado em 17/12/2013 17h13
> *Brasil já tem as peças para produzir o satélite Cbers-4, diz ministro*
> 
> 
> *Paulo Bernardo afirmou que país quer antecipar lançamento do equipamento.
> No dia 9, falha impediu Cbers-3 de entrar em órbita.*
> 
> 
> 
> O ministro das Comunicações, Paulo Bernardo, disse, nesta terça-feira (17) que o Brasil vai tentar antecipar, de 2015 para 2014, a nova tentativa de lançamento de um satélite da linha Cbers, projeto que o país divide com a China.
> 
> Na semana passada, uma falha no foguete lançador impediu que o Cbers-3, quarto satélite feito por cientistas chineses e brasileiros, entrasse em órbita.
> 
> De acordo com o ministro, que esteve na China para acompanhar o lançamento, o Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe) já tem todas as peças e depende de um acordo com os chineses para fazer a montagem do novo satélite.
> 
> O Cbers-3 foi lançado no último dia 9, mas uma falha em um dos estágios do foguete chinês Longa Marcha 4B prejudicou o equipamento, que não alcançou velocidade e altura suficientes para orbitar a Terra e, por isso, retornou ao planeta e foi destruído ao entrar na atmosfera – uma perda de R$ 160 milhões para o Brasil.
> 
> O fracasso do lançamento foi confirmado por técnicos chineses. O equipamento foi projetado com quatro câmeras, de diferentes resoluções e capacidade de captação, que seriam responsáveis por coletar imagens com maior qualidade de atividades agrícolas e contribuir com o monitoramento da Amazônia, auxiliando no combate de possíveis desmatamentos ilegais e queimadas – foco de projetos ligados também ao Ministério do Meio Ambiente, como o Prodes e o Deter.
> 
> 
> 
> *Programa Espacial trabalha com novas metas*
> 
> 
> 
> Após a falha, o adiantamento da produção do Cbers-4 e a conclusão do foguete lançador brasileiro, o VLS, serão os carros-chefes do Programa Espacial Brasileiro.
> 
> Segundo especialistas ouvidos pelo G1, a imagem do programa espacial nacional não ficou manchada após o episódio. De acordo com Petrônio Noronha de Souza, diretor da Agência Espacial Brasileira (AEB), "é um problema a ser contornado e o programa brasileiro não se restringe apenas ao acordo com a China".
> 
> Os projetos serão realizados com a verba repassada pelo governo à AEB. A *previsão para 2014 é de orçamento de R$ 295 milhões*, valor apresentado na Lei Orçamentária Anual que ainda segue em discussão no Congresso.
> 
> Em 2013, o montante destinado ao desenvolvimento do lançador de foguetes e a produção e pesquisa de novos satélites no Inpe foi de R$ 345 milhões.
> 
> Comparativamente, o dinheiro destinado em 2013 à agência espacial americana, a Nasa, principal hub aeroespacial do planeta, foi de *R$ 41,2 bilhões*. A agência chinesa, que vem ganhando destaque nos últimos tempos com megaprojetos, como uma estação espacial própria, investiu neste ano o montante de *R$ 4,6 bilhões*.
> 
> A Índia, outro país que luta para combater a pobreza ao mesmo tempo em que almeja consolidar-se como potência global, investiu *R$ 2 bilhões* em seu programa espacial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Satélite Cbers-3 durante testes no Laboratório de Integração e Testes (LIT) em São José dos Campos (SP) (Foto: Divulgação/Inpe)*​






Conde D´eu said:


> *BRASIL E CHINA JÁ TRABALHAM NA PRODUÇÃO DO SATÉLITE CBERS-4 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasília 18 de Dezembro de 2013 – Técnicos brasileiros e chineses mantêm contatos permanentes no sentido de analisar as possibilidades que permitam a antecipação de 2015 para 2014 do lançamento do Cbers-4, quinto satélite do programa de sensoriamento remoto, que Brasil e China desenvolvem em conjunto. As conversações começaram logo após a falha com o foguete Longa Marcha 4B, lançado da base de Tayiuan, na China, no último dia 9, o que impediu que o Cbers-3 alcançasse a órbita programada.
> 
> O fato de o satélite ter respondido positivamente a todos os comandos, como a abertura dos painéis solares, por exemplo, e ter enviado informações para o centro de controle logo após ser ejetado, ainda que fora da órbita, é apontado pelos técnicos como fator favorável para a produção mais rápida do Cbers-4, porque mostra o perfeito funcionamento dos equipamentos, o que todos os testes realizados antes do lançamento já havia demostrado.
> 
> Outro item a colaborar para uma possível antecipação é o fato de que partes do satélite já estão em fase de montagem tanto no Instituto de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe), em São José dos Campos (SP), como na Agência Espacial Chinesa (Cast, na sigla em inglês).
> 
> As causas que levaram à falha no terceiro estágio do foguete lançador estão em análise pelos técnicos chineses. O Cbers-3 foi projetado com quatro câmeras, de diferentes resoluções e capacidade de captação, que seriam responsáveis por coletar imagens com maior qualidade de atividades agrícolas e contribuir com o monitoramento da Amazônia, auxiliando no combate a desmatamentos ilegais e queimadas, foco de projetos ligados ao Prodes e ao Deter.
> 
> Coordenação de Comunicação Social (CCS-AEB)


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL * - Sao Paulo funds new infrastructure projects




> *São Paulo approves 2014 road, rail works budget of US$6.9bn*
> By Daniel Bland - Tuesday, December 24, 2013
> 
> São Paulo's state legislature has approved a 16.2bn-real (US$6.87bn) investment plan for road and rail infrastructure projects in 2014, according to state government budget documents.
> 
> A total of 7.4bn reais has been earmarked for the expansion of metro and train lines, including the acquisition of trains, equipment and operational systems.
> 
> For state metro CMSP, investments will be made in lines 2 (green), 4 (yellow), 5 (lilac), 15 (silver) and 17 (gold). For urban trains, funds have been assigned to line 3 (jade) and the expansion of line 9 (emerald) of metropolitan rail company CPTM.
> 
> Approximately 5.4bn reais has been set aside for highway projects such as work on the east and north stretches of the Rodoanel beltway surrounding state capital São Paulo, which includes preparing an area reserved for the northern stretch of the upcoming Ferroanel rail beltway, according to the documents.
> 
> Investments will also be made in the Santos- Guarujá tunnel project and the Nova Tamoios highway and its connecting north and south bypass roads near the coastal cities of Caraguatatuba and São Sebastião
> 
> Finally, another 2.1bn reais has been destined for highway restoration, 1.2bn reais for highway widening and 50mn reais for local roadworks, according to the documents.
> 
> The road and rail investment plan falls under the state's overall 2014 budget of 189bn reais, which is up 9% from 2013.​
> 
> BUSES AND AIRPORTS
> 
> Other plans for 2014 include work on the northwest bus corridor running through the metropolitan region of Campinas, located some 96km north of the state capital. The 24.5km route connects the municipalities of Odessa, Americana and Santa Bárbara do Oeste.
> 
> The state also plans to concession regional airports in five cities. They are Campo dos Amarais in Campinas, Comandante Rolim Adolfo Amaro in Jundiaí, Arthur Siqueira in Bragança Paulista, Antônio Nogueira Júnior in Itanhaém and Gastão Madeira in Ubatuba.


----------



## mopc

*REFINING *- New platform P-62 to start extracting offshore Northeastern Brazil - Abreu e Lima Refinery 83% ready in Pernambuco.



PEDROREC said:


> *Dilma garante projetos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-62 vai começar a produção no campode Roncador, na Bacia de Campos, durante o primeiro trimestre de 2014
> 
> 
> No primeiro trimestre de 2014, a plataforma P-62, construída no Estaleiro Atlântico Sul (EAS), no Complexo Industrial Portuário de Suape, iniciará a produção no campo de Roncador, localizado na área norte da Bacia de Campos. A conclusão da plataforma gerou incertezas no EAS. A dúvida era se a presidente Dilma Rousseff iria aproveitar a visita ao empreendimento, ontem, para anunciar a construção de novas plataformas no local. O anúncio não veio. Mas pelo menos a presidente garantiu que, em um futuro não muito distante, os projetos chegarão.
> 
> “Nós – e eu posso garantir a vocês – vamos ter muita contratação daqui para frente. Só esse último campo de Libra, para que vocês tenham uma ideia, precisa de 12 a 18 plataformas para extraírem o petróleo de um campo nesta proporção. E precisa de navios. Eu estou falando de algo que já está garantido. O campo já foi licitado, já tem sócio”, afirmou durante o discurso para uma plateia de cinco mil funcionários da CCI Construções Offshore (formada pelos grupos da Camargo Correa e da Iesa), responsável pela instalação dos módulos.
> 
> A P-62 é uma das nove plataformas entregues apenas em 2013. A plataforma tem capacidade diária para produzir 180 mil barris de petróleo, seis milhões de metros cúbicos de gás e injetar 42 mil metros cúbicos de água. A obra contou com elevado índice de conteúdo nacional: cerca de 63%, alcançados principalmente com os serviços de construção de módulos, conversão e integração do navio, todos executados no Brasil.
> 
> O casco do navio MT Suava, que compõe a P-62, passou por adaptações no estaleiro Jurong, em Cingapura. Chegou ao EAS em janeiro de 2012. No local, passou pelas etapas de conversão e integração da embarcação em um FPSO, a cargo do consórcio CCI. Além disso, a construção dos 15 módulos da plataforma, responsáveis pelo processamento e pelo tratamento de óleo, gás e água, foi feita por empresas no Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Depois de finalizados, os módulos foram transportados por balsas e entregues ao CCI, em Ipojuca, onde foram içados sobre o casco do navio e interligados para comissionamento e testes, etapas finais da construção da plataforma. “É bom lembrar que esse estaleiro aqui não é apenas para a P-62, porque a P-62 vocês já construíram. Esse estaleiro é para todas as plataformas que vão ser necessárias para tirar petróleo deste país”, concluiu Dilma Rousseff, referindo-se aos demais projetos que estão sendo tocados no EAS.
> 
> Atualmente são quatro navios petroleiros do tipo suezmax sendo construídos simultaneamente. Todos integram a carteira de 22 petroleiros encomendados pela Transpetro para compor o Programa de Modernização e Expansão da Frota (Promef). Além desses, os seis mil trabalhadores que atuam no local estão envolvidos na construção de dois navios sonda, encomendados pela Sete Brasil.
> 
> *P-67 também em Suape*
> 
> 
> “O estaleiro propiciou novas oportunidades. Estamos finalizando mais um empreendimento que deu certo. Agora é esperar que novas plataformas sejam atraídas. O que se comenta é que a P-67 será construída aqui em Suape. Estamos torcendo por isso”. A afirmação é da gestora de qualidade, Deise Margarethe, de 30 anos. Ela trabalha no Estaleiro Atlântico Sul há quatro meses e comemora as oportunidades que o projeto está trazendo para ela e para outros colegas de trabalho. “Temos muita gente de fora da cidade e muita gente de fora que depende desses novos projetos”, ressaltou.
> 
> 
> http://www.impresso.diariodepernamb...a_economia,75342/dilma-garante-projetos.shtml






PEDROREC said:


> *Refinaria inicia fase de testes*
> 
> 
> Aconstrução da Refinaria Abreu e Lima, também conhecida como Refinaria do Nordeste (Rnest), entra na reta final. As obras chegaram a 83,1% de conclusão e inicia oficialmente a etapa de testes do futuro processo de conversão de petróleo em derivados e combustível. A notícia foi dada pela presidente Dilma Rousseff em visita ontem ao canteiro de obras da Rnest. A passagem de Dilma mobilizou o complexo industrial portuário de Suape e assegurou um cenário de que, finalmente, o cumprimento do calendário de entrega será mantido.
> 
> A previsão para que a primeira unidade de refino esteja pronta e operando continua sendo novembro de 2014, quando será iniciado processamento de 115 mil barris diários. Já o segundo pacote de operações, que fará o empreendimento processar 230 mil barris diários de petróleo, deve iniciar no primeiro semestre de 2015. O número representa cerca de 11% da capacidade atual de refino de petróleo no Brasil.
> 
> O empreendimento será a base operacional da Petrobras com a maior taxa de conversão de petróleo em diesel: o equivalente a 70% da produção da unidade. Também serão produzidos outros derivados como nafta, coque de petróleo, gás liquefeito de petróleo, entre outros. Segundo o que foi divulgado pela Petrobras, os produtos a serem produzidos pela refinaria Abreu e Lima se destinam, predominantemente, a atender o mercado do Norte/Nordeste.
> 
> Em uma rápida passagem pelo canteiro de obras – a visita não chegou a 30 minutos – Dilma fez um pronunciamento para aproximadamente mil dos cerca de 40 mil trabalhadores que hoje estão atuando nas obras do empreendimento. Durante o discurso, em um pequeno palco montado no bloco de complementação eletromecânica da unidade de destilação atmosférica, a presidente usou do espaço para reforçar a importância da mão de obra brasileira para tirar um projeto tão complexo do papel.
> 
> “Teremos em Pernambuco a maior refinaria de petróleo do Brasil graças ao comprometimento de vocês, homens e mulheres pernambucanas e de todos os outros estados do país. A contribuição de suas mãos, braços e cabeças se estenderão para muitos outros projetos. Tenham orgulho disso”, pontuou Dilma. “O petróleo é uma riqueza nossa e que vocês transformaram em realidade. Há cinco anos, passei por aqui e só se via terraplanagem e pó. Agora, estamos à frente de um complexo de pé e utilizando de mais de 80% de conteúdo local”, complementou a presidente, ao citar que não se acreditava na recuperação da indústria de petróleo e gás no Brasil.
> 
> A obra da Refinaria Abreu e Lima é emblemática. O projeto quebra um jejum de 30 anos na construção de empreendimentos deste tipo no Brasil. O último projeto a ser tocado no país neste sentido foi a Refinaria Henrique Lage (Revap), em Sao José dos Campos (SP). Planejada na década de 1970, foi inaugurada em 1980.
> 
> 
> *Projeto virou 100% nacional*
> 
> 
> Depois de idas e vindas, a Petrobras finalmente colocou em outubro um ponto final ao casamento – nunca consumado – com a estatal venezuelana PDVSA. A Refinaria Abreu e Lima foi incorporada pela estatal brasileira. Deixou de existir como empresa e tornou-se uma unidade de negócios da própria Petrobras. Um projeto 100% nacional. Situação bem diferente da prevista no acordo firmado em 2005 com o governo da Venezuela.
> 
> Pelos termos daquele acordo, o Brasil assumiria 60% dos gastos e o país do finado Hugo Chávez ficaria com os 40% restantes. Ao confirmar a incorporação, a Petrobras divulgou um comunicado informando que a incorporação tinha como objetivo melhorar a execução das obras de construção. A medida também iria “facilitar a coordenação das atividades de refino e distribuição de derivados produzidos pelo conjunto das refinarias da Petrobras”.
> 
> Mas nada é tão simples assim. A saída da PDVSA do projeto pode gerar uma readequação no projeto, já que os equipamentos foram projetados para processar 50% de óleo extraído de campos do Brasil e a outra metade da Venezuela. Só que o óleo do país vizinho é mais pesado que o nacional. Em entrevista no final de outubro, o próprio diretor de Abastecimento da Petrobras, José Carlos Cosenza, confirmou essa possibilidade.
> 
> “Digamos que a adequação para o óleo nacional está sendo estudada e existe uma grande probabilidade de termos um processamento adicional nessa refinaria, em função do processamento nacional pelas características de refino de óleo mais pesado para óleo mais leve”, disse Cosenza. Uma possível readequação também poderia impactar no orçamento da refinaria, que já sofreu mudança nos valores em mais de uma ocasião.
> 
> A Abreu e Lima começou a ser construída em 2007. Custaria inicialmente R$ 5,3 bilhões. Agora, os gastos já vão em R$ 36 bilhões, segundo o último balanço do Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento II (PAC II). Sem falar em números, a presidente da Petrobras, Graça Foster, recebeu o microfone de Dilma e emendou um curto discurso motivacional. “Foi um ano de muito trabalho. Em tudo o que planejamos vocês estiveram conosco.”
> 
> 
> http://www.impresso.diariodepernamb...a,75326/refinaria-inicia-fase-de-testes.shtml


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- Sao Paulo ring railroad closer to start construction



gabrielzoeste said:


> *Ferroanel próximo de desfecho*
> 
> 09/01/2014
> 
> Durante um encontro nesta quarta-feira (08/01) em São Paulo, com o objetivo de encontrar novas soluções para os acessos ao Porto de Santos, o secretário Estadual de Logística e Transportes de São Paulo, Saulo de Castro Abreu Filho, informou que o Ferroanel de São Paulo só precisa de uma autorização para ser iniciado.
> 
> Segundo o secretário, a autorização já era para ter sido assinada pelo ex-presidente da EPL, Bernardo Figueiredo, mas ele deixou o cargo no início de dezembro, e agora tudo depende da assinatura do novo presidente, Paulo Sérgio Passos. Na próxima semana, Saulo de Castro
> viajará à Brasília para acertar detalhes do projeto com Passos.
> 
> No final de agosto de 2013, o ministro dos Transportes, César Borges, e o governador de São Paulo, Geraldo Alckmin, assinaram um acordo para compatibilizar a obra do Rodoanel Norte de São Paulo com o Ferroanel Norte, o acordo tem valor de R$ 332,8 milhões. A sinergia entre as duas obras resultará em uma economia estimada em R$ 1,3 bilhão e reduzirá o impacto social e ambiental dos dois empreendimentos, que devem compartilhar áreas de canteiros de obras. As obras do rodoanel estão sendo desenvolvidas pelo governo paulista, com recursos do governo federal.
> O Ferroanel está no Programa de Investimentos em Logística (PIL) do Governo Federal. O empreendimento será licitado pela União para dar a concessão à iniciativa privada que fará as obras. Um dos impasses do projeto no PIL são as negociações que a União está fazendo com a ALL e MRS, concessionárias responsáveis pelas linhas que dão acesso ao cais santista, para a devolução dos trechos. As negociações estão em andamento.
> O Ferroanel é um projeto de ligação ferroviária entre as principais ferrovias que cortam a Região Metropolitana de São Paulo, com objetivo de fazer uma conexão direta e a modernização no transporte ferroviário da região possibilitando acesso mais rápido à Baixada Santista e ao porto de Santos.


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- EFVM Railroad - new passenger coaches for the Belo Horizonte-Vitória train service, operated by mining giant Vale, one of the few Brazilian passenger trains in operation







Pics



BarcelonaSpain said:


> Algumas imagens dos novos trens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.vale.com/brasil/PT/about...var-frota-do-trem-de-passageiros-da-efvm.aspx


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- Transnordestina railroad delays and goes overbudget. Deadline is 2016.



Yuri Radd said:


> Obra de ferrovia no Piauí já consumiu R$ 1 bilhão, parou e vai atrasar 6 anos
> Orçamento da obra saltou de R$ 4,5 bilhões, em 2007, para R$ 7,5 bilhões.
> Transnordestina foi prometida para 2010, mas a nova previsão é para 2016.
> 
> As obras da ferrovia Transnordestina no sertão do Piauí, que já consumiram R$ 1,075 bilhão e deveriam ter sido entregues em 2010, estão paralisadas e abandonadas desde setembro de 2013, quando o contrato entre a concessionária Transnordestina Logística S/A (TLSA) e a construtora Odebrecht foi rescindido. O valor investido no trecho piauiense corresponde a mais de dois terços do total de R$ 1,456 bilhão previsto após um recente financiamento complementar feito pelo governo federal.
> O G1 visitou trechos da ferrovia em obras nas cidades de Paulistana e Curral Novo do Piauí e não viu trabalhadores ou máquinas em ação. O nome da empreiteira contratada para o trabalho já não consta mais nas placas.
> Segundo o Ministério dos Transportes, foram executados apenas 42% dos trabalhos de infraestrutura e 35% das obras de arte especiais – pontes e viadutos – nos 420 quilômetros da linha entre as cidades de Eliseu Martins (PI) e Trindade (PE).
> O orçamento total para a construção nos três estados saltou de R$ 4,5 bilhões, em 2007, para R$ 7,5 bilhões, em 2013. O G1 procurou a Transnordestina Logística S.A. por telefone e e-mails entre os meses de novembro e dezembro do ano passado, mas a empresa não detalha o que já foi feito no trecho com o dinheiro. O Tribunal de Contas da União disse que não encontrou irregularidades até o momento.
> A ferrovia começou a ser construída em junho de 2006, no governo do ex-presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, e deveria ter ficado pronta quatro anos depois, ao final do mandato. De acordo com o governo federal, o projeto prevê 2.304 quilômetros de ferrovia, beneficiando 81 municípios – 19 no Piauí, 28 no Ceará e 34 em Pernambuco.
> O atraso na conclusão da ferrovia Transnordestina prejudica a expansão do agronegócio e da mineração no Piauí, que vê nesse empreendimento a chance de potencializar o transporte de cargas, escoando grãos e minérios até o mar a custos mais baixos. O estado já tem ferrovias que vão até os portos de Pecém (CE) e Itaqui (MA), mas a Transnordestina ligaria as regiões de agronegócios e de mineração ao porto de Suape (PE).
> Inicialmente, a ferrovia seria construída pelo governo federal, mas por falta de verba e a entraves burocráticos, o projeto foi entregue para a Companhia Siderúrgica Nacional (CSN), que criou a empresa Transnordestina Logística S.A. (TLSA) para ser concessionária da obra. O governo federal então firmou compromisso de garantir financiamentos de bancos e órgãos públicos. Já os estados envolvidos ficaram responsáveis pelas desapropriações.
> A ferrovia Trasnordestina não faz parte do Programa de Investimento em Logística (PIL), criado em agosto de 2012 para destravar gargalos históricos do transporte e aquecer a economia brasileira em meio à crise internacional. A previsão era investir R$ 91 bilhões na construção de 10 mil quilômetros de ferrovias, mas, até agora, nenhum trecho foi leiloado.
> Um dos motivos para o fracasso foi a desconfiança do empresariado em relação aos projetos, principalmente por conta da participação da estatal Valec no negócio. Para reverter o quadro, o governo decidiu terceirizar a produção de projetos para construção de novas ferrovias, que agora serão elaborados pelo setor privado.
> Além disso, o Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU) pediu uma série de correções no projeto para reduzir custos e só aprovou o novo modelo de concessão no fim de 2013. A empresa vencedora do leilão vai apenas construir, manter e operar as linhas. Toda a capacidade de transporte de carga por esses trilhos será comprada pela Valec. O plano garante livre acesso aos trilhos, o que deve levar a concorrência e queda de preço no transporte de cargas, mas a estatal assume o risco de prejuízo caso a demanda das empresas transportadoras seja menor que o previsto.
> O governo espera fazer o primeiro leilão até março de 2014.
> Atraso de 6 anos
> Segundo o Ministério dos Transportes, greves depois do descumprimento de acordo coletivo relativo ao pagamento de gratificações aos operários, quebra de acordos e atrasos nas desapropriações são alguns dos fatores que contribuíram para o atraso na Transnordestina. Ao G1 o ministério disse que o governo não tem qualquer participação ou intervenção nas relações contratuais entre a concessionária e as construtoras que executam a obra, e garantiu que cobra os resultados estabelecidos nos acordos de financiamento e no contrato de concessão, firmado e fiscalizado pela Agência Nacional de Transportes Terrestres (ANTT).
> Em nota, a construtora Odebrecht informou que a rescisão com a Transnordestina Logística S.A. foi feita de maneira amigável, mas não disse o que motivou a empreiteira a romper o contrato. A Transnordestina também foi procurada, mas não quis comentar nada sobre o assunto.
> O governo federal afirmou que, após a saída da Odebrecht, a Transnordestina Logística está contratando novas empresas para a retomada das obras. A previsão da concessionária era de reiniciar os trabalhos em dezembro de 2013 e entregar a ferrovia concluída em setembro de 2016, com seis anos de atraso em relação ao prazo inicial e cinco anos além do previsto no cronograma do balanço quadrimestral do PAC 2, divulgado dia 17 de outubro de 2013.
> Até o último balanço, o governo ainda via a possibilidade de ter a Transnordestina concluída no fim de 2015. Em setembro, no entanto, o acordo dos acionistas foi renegociado e novas cláusulas foram impostas, depois das discussões entre a Companhia Siderúrgica Nacional e o Ministério dos Transportes.
> O único trecho com possibilidade de ser concluído ainda em 2014, segundo balanço do PAC, fica entre Salgueiro (PE) e Trindade (PE). O pedaço tem 163 km de extensão e está previsto para setembro. Os demais trechos, que somam mais de 90% da extensão total da ferrovia, só vão ficar prontos entre junho e setembro de 2016.
> Atraso para o agronegócio
> Segundo a Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Tecnológico (Sedet), a ferrovia vai dobrar o volume de exportações da soja no estado. O atraso na construção e a ausência de um porto no estado são os maiores problemas para o desenvolvimento do agronegócio no Piauí. Entre 2009 e 2011, foram exportados mais de R$ 183 milhões pelo Porto de Itaqui, em São Luís (MA), e R$ 156 milhões pelo Porto de Pecém, em São Gonçalo do Amarante (CE).
> Para o secretário de Desenvolvimento, Warton Santos, a conclusão da ferrovia é esperada com ansiedade pelos setores produtivos. "A ferrovia Transnordestina vai cortar mais de 1 mil km da região dos Cerrados Piauienses, que mais cresce na produção de soja, algodão e milho, além de minérios. Para se ter uma ideia, a mineradora Bemisa, que tem projetos implantados na Bahia, Minas Gerais, Goiás, Pará e Mato Grosso, instalou-se recentemente na região a investiu mais de US$ 5 milhões", afirmou.
> O presidente da Associação dos Produtores de Soja do Piauí (Aprosoja), Moysés Barjud, disse que a Transnordestina possibilitará a redução de custos, já que o transporte rodoviário aconteceria somente até a cidade de Eliseu Martins. No entanto, a associação ainda não tem um cálculo sobre o tamanho da redução, que dependerá do preço do transporte ferroviário até o porto.
> "Os benefícios dessa obra são imensos e evidentes: facilitação da chegada dos insumos agrícolas até as fazendas – o que, indiretamente, gera um incremento tecnológico e produtivo dos empreendimentos agrícolas – e, é claro, no escoamento da produção", afirmou Barjud.
> Apesar de toda a expectativa dos produtores e da Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Tecnológico, a ferrovia não é bem vista pelo secretário estadual de Transportes, Avelino Neiva, que chegou a declarar durante a apresentação do Plano de Desenvolvimento Econômico Sustentável (PDES), que aconteceu na última semana de novembro, que a obra é um projeto mal traçado e que não agregará valor nenhum ao estado.
> "O Piauí se transformará em um mero exportador de matéria-prima. Não teremos nenhum valor agregado com essa obra. Poderíamos ter 30% do valor que está sendo investido nela, algo em torno de R$ 2,5 bilhões, para construir 700 km de ferrovia partindo do ponto onde foi iniciada a Transnordestina no Piauí até o Porto de Luís Correia. Dessa forma não iríamos apenas fazer o transporte de produtos, mas agregar valor econômico aqui e gerar riquezas. Se eu tivesse sido ouvido na época do seu traçado, nunca teria aprovado essa obra, mas já é um fato consumado e temos que aprender a viver inteligentemente com isso", declarou.
> http://g1.globo.com/pi/piaui/noticia...ar-6-anos.html


----------



## mopc

*SCIENCE *- Brazilian Nuclear Research facility (Reator Multipropósito Brasileiro or Brazilian Multipurpose Reactor) for the production of medicinal and research isotopes closer to start construction in Sao Paulo state.



Alexandre SP said:


> *Complexo nuclear começa a sair do papel *
> 
> 
> 
> Infraestrutura - Reator direcionado à produção de insumos e pesquisa será instalado no interior de São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> Um importante projeto nuclear começa a ganhar corpo no país. O governo deu os primeiros passos concretos para erguer, no interior de São Paulo, um complexo de pesquisa e produção nuclear, estrutura avaliada em mais de R$ 1 bilhão e que promete revolucionar a atuação do país neste setor.
> 
> Nada relacionado a empreendimentos como Angra ou Fukushima, onde a fissão nuclear é usada para gerar energia elétrica. Do novo complexo, sairá a produção de insumos cruciais para a área da saúde, materiais usados em tratamentos complexos - como o de câncer - e que garantirão a autossuficiência do Brasil em um setor dependente de importação e que hoje gera uma demanda superior a dois milhões de procedimentos por ano no país.
> 
> Paralelamente, o reator vai atender diversas áreas industriais. Suas aplicações vão desde tecnologias usadas para a localização de microfissuras em asas de avião, até a verificação da quantidade de Agrotóxicos encontrada em alimentos, atribuições que vão alimentar pesquisas e conhecimento nacionais.
> 
> O chamado Reator Multipropósito Brasileiro (RMB) vai ocupar uma área equivalente à de 200 campos de futebol na pequena Iperó, cidade de 28 mil habitantes, localizada a 125 km da capital paulista. Sua primeira etapa de estudos acaba de ser concluída. Projetado pela Comissão Nacional de Energia Nuclear (Cnen), autarquia vinculada ao Ministério de Ciência, Tecnologia e Inovação (MCTI), o RMB já recebeu R$ 51 milhões, dinheiro que foi aplicado na elaboração do projeto básico de engenharia, além de estudos para Licenciamento ambiental. No mês passado, o IBAMA encerrou a etapa de audiências públicas do empreendimento e, nos próximos meses, deve emitir a licença prévia do complexo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Agora, entramos na etapa de contratação do projeto executivo de engenharia. Já temos R$ 120 milhões para aplicar no desenvolvimento desse estudo detalhado, que será concluído entre junho e julho do ano que vem", disse ao Valor o secretário-executivo e ministro interino do MCTI, Luiz Antonio Elias. "Nos próximos meses, já vamos iniciar a etapa de terraplenagem, para preparar o terreno."
> 
> A área de dois milhões de metros quadrados prevista para o complexo está localizada ao lado do Centro Experimental de Aramar (CEA), da Marinha. O objetivo do governo é transformar a região próxima a município de Sorocaba no maior polo de desenvolvimento nuclear do país.
> 
> "É um projeto estruturante. Se não avançarmos neste setor, acabaremos à margem do desenvolvimento mundial e ficaremos a mercê do que existe no Exterior", diz José Augusto Perrotta, coordenador técnico do complexo nuclear.
> 
> Perrotta cita o exemplo da crise de abastecimento ocorrida entre 2008 e 2009, quando o mundo viu sumir das prateleiras um radioisótopo usado em mais de 80% dos procedimentos que envolvem medicina nuclear, por conta da paralisação de um reator canadense, principal fornecedor do país. "Esse episódio mostrou a nossa vulnerabilidade. O Brasil depende desse material que hoje é usado para atender mais de 5 mil procedimentos por dia", diz o especialista.
> 
> Por ano, cerca de R$ 40 milhões são gastos pelo país para abastecer a demanda nacional. Países como Canadá, Holanda, África do Sul, Bélgica e França são os donos dos principais reatores nucleares em operação.
> 
> A expectativa do governo é de que o complexo brasileiro esteja pronto entre 2017 e 2018. No ano que vem, uma licitação deverá contratar as empresas que erguerão a infraestrutura física do empreendimento, além da construção do reator. Apesar de o país deter 100% do conhecimento do ciclo de processamento nuclear, a maior parte das peças deverá ser importada. A expectativa, no entanto, é de que o índice de nacionalização do empreendimento chegue a cerca de 70%.
> 
> Segundo Luiz Antonio Elias, do MCTI, o governo tem discutido a possibilidade de empresas privadas serem sócias do empreendimento. A manipulação nuclear e do urânio, no entanto, permanecem como monopólio da União. "Estamos negociando. Acordos são possíveis, mas é uma área sensível. Tudo será detalhadamente discutido."
> 
> O BNDES já foi acionado para financiar o projeto. Recursos do Ministério da Saúde também devem compor o caixa, além da participação de fundações de amparo à pesquisa.
> 
> Este não será o primeiro reator nuclear brasileiro. Outras quatro estruturas dessas estão em operação no país. O mais antigo e de maior potência (5 megawatts) foi erguido em 1957, em São Paulo. Outros dois reatores - localizados em Minas Gerais e Rio de Janeiro - foram erguidos na década de 60. O reator mais recente foi construído na década de 80, no Instituto de Pesquisas Energéticas e Nucleares (Ipen), em São Paulo. No caso do RMB, a potência energética do complexo será de 30 MW. Pode parecer muito, se comparado ao alcance dos atuais reatores de pesquisa em atividade, mas seu potencial torna-se inexpressivo quando colocado ao lado da capacidade das duas usinas nucleares em operação no Brasil. Juntas, Angra 1 e 2 alcançam 1.998 MW. Em construção, Angra 3 vai chegar a 1.405 megawatts de potência.
> 
> Atualmente, há 230 reatores de pesquisa em operação em todo o mundo. Destes, mais de 70% estão em operação há mais de 30 anos. A Rússia concentra o maior número de reatores (41), seguida pela China (15), Japão (15), França (12) e Alemanha (11).
> 
> Quando for acionado, o novo reator brasileiro deverá contar com aproximadamente 150 profissionais, com perspectiva de atingir cerca de 1 mil especialistas no pico de operação.
> 
> http://www.cliptvnews.com.br/mma/intranet/amplia.php?id_noticia=37637


----------



## mopc

*WATERWAYS *- Odebrecht to invest R$1 billion (US$450 million) to create norther export route through Brazil



ricfelix said:


> *Odebrecht investirá R$ 1 bilhão para escoar grãos pelo Tapajós
> *
> 
> *Em meio à acelerada expansão de negócios voltados ao novo terminal de transbordo fluvial de Miritituba - o mais promissor canal de escoamento da produção agrícola do Centro-Oeste pelo Norte do país -, mais um "player" de peso está prestes a anunciar sua chegada ao Pará. A Odebrecht Transport (OTP), braço de infraestrutura do Grupo Odebrecht, finaliza a formação de uma Sociedade de Propósito Específico (SPE) com a Brick Logística, empresa que desenvolve projetos portuários na região, sediada em Belém. O acordo deverá ser oficializado em 30 dias, conforme antecipou o Valor PRO, serviço de informação em tempo real do Valor.*
> 
> *Segundo apurou a reportagem, a OTP investirá entre R$ 800 milhões e R$ 1 bilhão em dois anos para a aquisição de terrenos e a construção de quatro armazéns agrícolas ao longo da BR-163, uma estação de transbordo de carga em Miritituba, às margens do rio Tapajós, um terminal no porto de Vila do Conde, em Barcarena, e barcaças. A expectativa é que essa montagem logística já esteja pronta para o escoamento da safra 2015/16 de grãos - ou mais tardar, 2016/17. A capacidade de escoamento da empresa será de três a cinco milhões de toneladas de grãos a cada ano.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brick Logística, parte minoritária na sociedade com a OTP, é presidida por Kleber Menezes, empresário que responde também pela Associação dos Terminais Privados do Rio Tapajós (Atap), formada há quase dois anos na esteira do interesse de gigantes do agronegócio em Miritituba. A Brick identifica terrenos na Amazônia e depois os estrutura para a sua transformação em portos.
> 
> Questionada pela reportagem, a Odebrecht Transport se limitou a dizer que "tem interesse na região". Procurada, a Brick Logística não retornou às ligações do Valor.
> 
> A entrada da OTP no mosaico logístico que começa a se formar em Miritituba está alinhada com a estratégia de avançar no agronegócio, onde a companhia já está posicionada nos setores de recepção e transporte de açúcar e etanol. Segue-se também à série de empreendimentos anunciados ao longo de 2013 para a região, que reunirá projetos fluviais bilionários para escoar mais de 30 milhões de toneladas de grãos ao exterior até 2020, segundo as estimativas do setor.
> 
> *Com a entrada em operação das estações de transbordo fluvial no Tapajós, os produtores rurais do Centro-Oeste brasileiro inverterão o trajeto clássico de escoamento ao exterior - longo e custoso - até Santos (SP) e Paranaguá (PR). A nova rota permitirá levar a carga de caminhão pela BR-163 de Mato Grosso até Miritituba, no Pará. De lá, o carregamento será transferido para barcaças, que seguirão pelo Tapajós até os portos de Vila Conde, Santarém ou o de Santana, no Amapá, de onde serão novamente transferidos a grandes embarcações com destino aos mercados estrangeiros. Produtores ouvidos pelo Valor informaram que o modal hidroviário poderá reduzir em até 34% o custo do frete da safra do Centro-Oeste.
> *
> *Das nove estações de transbordo planejadas para Miritituba - um distrito de Itaituba, separado do centro do município pelo rio -, apenas a da Bunge está na fase pré-operacional. As demais empresas estão em fase de apresentação do EIA-Rima, o estudo de impacto ambiental, ou prestes a receber o licenciamento. Além da múlti americana, Cargill, Hidrovias do Brasil, Unirios, Reicon, Chibatão Navegações e Cianport (joint venture da Fiagril e Agrosoja) pleiteiam estações de transbordo.*
> 
> A disputa pela logística do Tapajós também levou a outra parceria inédita anunciada no fim do ano passado: a Unitapajós, joint venture de navegação fluvial entre a Bunge e a Amaggi, uma das empresas da família do senador e ex-governador mato-grossense Blairo Maggi.
> 
> A vitória da Odebrecht Transport na concessão de 850 quilômetros do filão mais nobre da BR-163, conhecida como "rodovia da soja", ajudou a dar fôlego ao projeto de saída para o Norte que as entidades ruralistas há anos defendem. "Agora só falta o governo federal cumprir a promessa e terminar o asfaltamento do restante da rodovia até Santarém", diz um grande produtor de grãos de Mato Grosso, que não quis ter o nome revelado.
> 
> Outro benefício é que, além de levar a produção brasileira para os mercados europeu e asiático, o corredor hidroviário do Tapajós também poderá trazer fertilizantes aos produtores do Centro-Oeste por um caminho bem mais curto. O Brasil importa mais de 70% da sua necessidade do insumo. Entre janeiro e novembro do ano passado, por exemplo, isso representou 20,146 milhões de toneladas, ou 11,7% a mais que em 2012.
> 
> *Essa nova janela já vem movimentando o setor. Fontes ligadas às empresas empreendedoras do Tapajós disseram ao Valor que têm interesse em atuar com fertilizantes também. Já relatos da mídia paraense afirmam que, em dezembro passado, um grupo de investidores da Cevital Internacional Dubay, da Argélia, visitou Itaituba para a prospecção de terreno para a construção de uma planta de processamento de soja e de um terminal para a venda de fertilizantes trazidos da África. A informação foi confirmada pela Prefeitura do município.
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.valor.com.br/agro/3398272/odebrecht-investira-r-1-bilhao-para-escoar-graos-pelo-tapajos


----------



## mopc

*ECONOMY *- the 20 companies that own Brazil (Forbes Magazine)

*The 20 Companies That Own Brazil*

Comment Now Follow Comments

Brazil is known worldwide for its soccer players and supermodels, its lively parties and an appreciation for living life passionately. Another well-known characteristic of the country is its high inequality spurred on by ineffective income distribution practices and clientelistic political systems. For many people, the vast slums that shape the landscape of Brazil’s cities have become an emblematic, almost mythic image of Brazil’s poorest which contradicts the country’s ambition for growth and modernity.

It is true that Brazil’s economic boom of the past decade led to a significant decrease in the country’s poverty rates, but inequality is still a serious problem and one of the major challenges faced by its governors. A report from the World Bank indicates poverty in Brazil has fallen markedly, from 21% of the population in 2003 to 11% in 2009 with numbers continuing to fall. The Instituto Brasileiro de Geografia e Estatística (IBGE) also reported that the richest 20% of Brazilians saw a decrease in their share of wealth over the past decade, whilst the poorest 20%, on the other hand, increased their share of wealth from 2.6% to 3.5% during the same period.
The first four on the list outweigh the economic power of Brazil's union. (PHOTO: WIkipedia)
The first four on the list outweigh the economic power of Brazil’s union. (PHOTO: WIkipedia)

But inequality is not a problem exclusive to Brazil. As political and business leaders gather the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, to discuss the improving global economy, a new study indicates that the rich have become richer, ever more increasing their grip on economic dominance throughout the world — according to British humanitarian group Oxfam International, the 85 richest people on the planet now control a wealth of about $1.7 trillion, which equals that of the bottom half of the global population, or about 3.5 billion people.


The Awful Truth About Brazil's Protests: The 'Country Of The Future' Is Still Hostage To Its Past
Anderson AntunesAnderson Antunes
Contributor

The Richest People In Brazil 2013: The Full List
Anderson AntunesAnderson Antunes
Contributor

How Brazil's Poorest State Minted One Of The Country's Richest -- And Most Controversial -- Political Clans
Anderson AntunesAnderson Antunes
Contributor
“It is staggering that in the 21st century, half of the world’s population owns no more than a tiny elite whose numbers could all sit comfortably in a single train carriage,” said Winnie Byanyima, Oxfam’s executive director. “Widening inequality is creating a vicious circle where wealth and power are increasingly concentrated in the hands of a few, leaving the rest of us to fight over crumbs from the top table,” Byanyima said.

That sort of gap is also evidenced when looking at Brazil’s largest corporations and the power they wield. Thinking about that, the Brazilian NGOs Instituto Mais Democracia and Cooperativa EITA created a ranking to show who controls Brazil’s capital, most of the time through an almost invisible power structure.

The result is astonishing, with a biopsy of over 2,000 companies in order to find the ultimate owner in each one of its byzantine ownership structure. By taking into account the ownership in these companies and their net revenues, the study mapped the people and corporations with greater economic power in Brazil’s trillion-dollar economy, which is concentrated within a group of about 12 corporations that together represent more than 50% of the total wealth generated by all listed companies. The first four on the list even outweigh the economic power of Brazil’s union, which is about $192.35 billion, not to mention that the top 20 companies listed are directly connected to 10 FORBES billionaires, whose combined net worth is $47.1 billion (as of March 2013).

Check the list with the 20 companies that control Brazil:

1. Telefonica S.A. (telecommunications)

Country of Origin: Spain

Total economic power: R$ 187.46 billion ($79.99 billion)

Controlled by Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria, Caja de Ahorros y Pensiones de Barcelona and Blackrock.

2. Previ (pension fund)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 145.8 billion ($62.21 billion)

Controlled by Caixa de Previdencia dos Funcionarios do Banco do Brasil

3. Telemar Participacoes (telecommunications)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 112.1 billion ($47.83 billion)

Controlled by AG Telecom, LF Tel S.A., BNDES, Bratel Brasil, Fundacao Atlantico de Seguridade Social, Previ, Funcef and Petros

4. BBD Participacoes (finance)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 102.4 billion ($43.7 billion)

Controlled by Lazaro de Mello Brandao

5. Stichting Gerdau Johannpeter (steel)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 70.8 billion ($30.21 billion)

Controlled by Klaus Gerdau Johannpeter, Germano Hugo Gerday Johannpeter, Frederico Carlos Gerday Johannpeter and Jorge Gerdau Johannpeter

6. Wilkes Participacoes (retail)

Country of Origin: Brazil/France

Total economic power: R$ 67.6 billion ($28.84 billion)

Controlled by Peninsula Participacoes and Sudaco Participacoes

Billionaire connection: Abilio dos Santos Diniz

7. Blessed Holdings (food processing)

Country of Origin: Brazil/United States

Total economic power: R$ 61.7 billion ($26.33 billion)

Controlled by FB Participacoes (the Bertin and Batista families)

8. Banco Santander S.A. (finance)

Country of Origin: Spain

Total economic power: R$ 61.2 billion ($26.11 billion)

Controlled by Santander

9. Jereissati Participacoes (telecommunications, shopping centers)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 50.1 billion ($21.38 billion)

Controlled by the Jereissati family

10. Ultra S.A. Participacoes (fuel distribution)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 48.6 billion ($20.74 billion)

Controlled by Daisy Igel, Paulo Guilherme Aguiar Cunha, Ana Maria Levy Villela Igel, Fabio Igel, Christy Participacoes, Marcia Igel Joppert, Joyce Igel de Castro Andrade, Rogerio Igel and Lucio de Castro Andrade Filho

Billionaire connection: Daisy Igel

11. Andrade Gutierrez S.A.(construction services, telecommunications)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 42.4 billion ($18.09 billion)

Controlled by the Andrade and Gutierrez families

12. Rio Purus Participacoes (textile, steel)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 37.4 billion ($15.96 billion)

Controlled by Dorothea Steinbruch

Billionaire connection: Dorothea Steinbruch

13. Belga Empreendimentos e Participacoes S.A. (sugar and ethanol)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 36.6 billion ($15.62 billion)

Controlled by Rubens Ometto Silveira Mello

Billionaire connection: Rubens Ometto Silveira Mello

14. Iupar – Itau Unibanco Participacoes S.A. (finance)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 34.7 billion ($14.81 billion)

Controlled by Itausa (the Setubal and Villela families), Companhia E. Johnston de Participacoes (the Moreira Salles family)

Billionaire connection: Alfredo Egydio de Arruda Villela Filho and Ana Lucia de Mattos Barretto Villela

15. Casino Guichard Perrachon (retail)

Country of Origin: France

Total economic power: R$ 33.8 billion ($14.42 billion)

Controlled by Bengal LLC, Pincher LLC, Oregon LLC, King LLC, Segisor and Lobo I LLC

Billionaire connection: Abilio dos Santos Diniz

16. Peninsula Participacoes Ltda. (retail, food processing)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 33.8 billion ($14.42 billion)

Controlled by the Diniz family

Billionaire connection: Abilio dos Santos Diniz

17. Kieppe Patrimonial Ltda. (construction services, oil & gás)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 33.7 billion ($14.38 billion)

Controlled by the Odebrecht and Gradin families

Billionaire connection: Victor Gradin

18. Cia Brasileira de Energia (energy)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 31.2 billion ($13.31 billion)

Controlled by AES Holdings and BNDES

19. Itausa Investimentos Itau S.A. (finance, diversified)

Country of Origin: Brazil

Total economic power: R$ 27.7 billion ($11.82 billion)

Controlled by the Setubal and Villela families

Billionaire connection: Alfredo Egydio de Arruda Villela Filho and Ana Lucia de Mattos Barretto Villela

20. Stichting InBev (beer)

Country of Origin: Belgium/United States

Total economic power: R$ 27.1 billion ($11.56 billion)

Controlled by Eugenie Patri Sebastian and BRC Sart

Billionaire connection: Jorge Paulo Lemann, Carlos Alberto da Veiga Sicupira and Marcel Herrmann Telles


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- Belo Monte Consortium Norte Energia delivers first new homes to locals



Xinguara said:


> *Norte Energia entrega a primeira das 4.100 casas dos novos bairros de Altamira*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Norte Energia entregou a primeira casa das 4.100 moradias *destinadas às famílias que vivem nas áreas dos Igarapés de Altamira* e que receberão casas da Norte Energia nos 5 novos bairros construídos na área urbana do município. A família de dona Suely Moreira da Silva, 36 anos, e do servente Ednaldo Reis Ferreira, 35 anos, receberam as chaves da residência das mãos do Diretor Socioambiental da Empresa, João Pimentel, no começo da tarde desta terça-feira, 14. A casa foi entregue totalmente pronta e fica no bairro novo Jatobá, que deve receber 1.250 famílias reassentadas.
> 
> A cerimônia de entrega, que contou com a presença da Coordenadora da Casa do Governo Federal em Altamira, Cleide de Souza, colaboradores da Norte Energia e empresas parceiras, foi feita sob forte comoção e aplausos dos presentes. Suely chorou ao descerrar a faixa de inauguração, em ato simbólico junto com superintendentes e colaboradores da Norte Energia, declarando: “Tanto que a gente pediu a Deus para chegar essa hora e essa hora chegou”, disse. Ela e o marido Ednaldo vão morar com os quatro filhos: Luiz Carlos, de 16 anos; Luiz Fernando, de 13 anos; Ronaldo Luiz, de 9 anos; e a caçula Suelen, de 5 anos de idade.
> 
> A casa recebida pela primeira família é feita em concreto armado no modelo padrão construído pela Norte Energia e tem* 63 metros quadrados com 3 quartos, sendo um deles suíte, uma sala conjugada com uma cozinha americana e mais um banheiro social. Todos os banheiros possuem louças sanitárias instaladas, pias, torneiras e utensílios instalados. A residência foi entregue com água e energia funcionando perfeitamente e está localizada em uma rua com calçamento, iluminação pública, esgotamento sanitário e drenagem para água das chuvas.*
> 
> *O bairro já possui uma Unidade Básica de Saúde* provisória para fazer os primeiros atendimentos às famílias que estão chegando às novas casas, inclusive com exames clínicos para diagnóstico de malária. Ao lado do posto médico, há ainda o Núcleo de Educação Ambiental do Xingu (Nucleax) para orientar sobre a coleta seletiva de lixo e outras questões e um Plantão Social que servirá para tirar dúvidas, receber sugestões e solucionar possíveis problemas dos moradores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Palafita onde morava dona Suely. (Foto: Regina Santos)_
> 
> Ednaldo, Suely e os filhos foram transferidos da margem da Rodovia Ernesto Acioly, conhecida como Rua da Peixaria, próximo ao Beco do Cleonardo, no bairro da Colina. A família morava em uma palafita de madeira coberta com telhas de amianto e lona plástica. O banheiro não possuía fossa séptica ou qualquer outro tipo de esgotamento sanitário, com os dejetos despejados diretamente na área alagada embaixo do assoalho.
> 
> A dona de casa diz que está satisfeita e comemorou a nova vida. “Quando chegava o inverno a gente já começava a ficar nervoso. Agora a gente vai poder criar os filhos com mais tranquilidade numa casa boa”, comentou. “Agora é uma vida nova”, afirmou.
> 
> O diretor João Pimentel agradeceu as famílias pelo “pioneirismo”. “Para nós é uma momento de realização e de felicidade. É o resultado de um trabalho sério e feito em equipe que vai continuar ao longo de todo esse ano para entregarmos todas as casas que estão no cronograma”, declarou. Ele explicou ainda que até amanhã mais dez famílias devem chegar ao Jatobá e a partir de agora aumenta o ritmo de mudanças conforme as casas sejam concluídas.
> 
> *“Ao longo de 2014, vamos entregar as 4.100 casas nos cinco novos bairros. *O mais adiantado é o Jatobá e o próximo a entrar em fase de conclusão de obras é o São Joaquim”, assinalou Pimentel. Durante a cerimônia, ele agradeceu ainda a participação de todas as empresas envolvidas no processo de relocação, *como também à Prefeitura Municipal de Altamira e ao Governo Federal.
> *
> Os donos da casa receberam do superintendente fundiário da Norte Energia, Luiz Garcia Zoccal, o manual do proprietário que vai ajudar a conhecer como a casa foi construída e orientar os usos e possíveis adaptações na residência. Zoccal também entregou os documentos de posse da casa e se emocionou com o momento. “Quero que vocês fechem os olhos e mentalizem o lugar que vocês viviam antes e abram os olhos agora para ver o lugar que vocês estão chegando para começar uma vida nova”, concluiu ele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogbelomonte.com.br/2014/01...as-4-100-casas-dos-novos-bairros-de-altamira/


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- São Paulo Ringroad (Rodoanel SP-21) - East Section pictures. The East section, to be opened in a few months, is the third of four sections of this project, which is the largest highway project under construction in Brazil. The final section (North) is to open by 2016/2017, completing the ring.



fenner said:


> Algumas belas imagens do trecho leste em fev/2014 demonsstrando obras em estágio avançado.
> 
> http://saopaulo.sp.gov.br/spnoticias/lenoticia.php?id=235865#0


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS *- São Paulo international airport Terminal 3 rushes to be completed before the World Cup.



felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Fotos da Folha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte:http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...ar-servicos-do-novo-terminal-de-cumbica.shtml


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Rio de Janeiro Metropolitan Arc Highway pics



xrtn2 said:


> *BR 493 Rio de Janeiro State *
> 
> 
> 
> Arco Metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Arco Metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Arco Metropolitano do Rio de Janeiro por Blog do Planalto, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - East Section of São Paulo's Roadring (Rodoanel) officially inaugurated today, Thursday July 3rd, 2014. This is the third section of the Roadring to open, the Northern section is scheduled to open by 2016. The Sao Paulo Roadring is the biggest and most expensive highway construction project underway in Brazil today. It will divert heavy traffic away from inner city roads. 




RMeier said:


> Fotos do GESP da inauguração hoje:
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: GESP


]


----------



## mopc

Moar


----------



## mopc

*GENERAL *- Federal Infrastructure Project "PAC 2" falls behind schedule in most areas except housing.

Só habitação bateu metas previstas na segunda fase do PAC
DIMMI AMORA
DE BRASÍLIA

06/07/2014 02h00
Mais opções
PUBLICIDADE
A segunda etapa do PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento) será encerrada em dezembro com uma baixa taxa de execução das obras voltadas para melhorias nas regiões urbanas e áreas mais carentes do país.

A Folha comparou a previsão de gastos feita pelo governo no lançamento do PAC 2, em 2011, com os gastos em obras concluídas até abril deste ano, com base no balanço do programa divulgado no mês passado pelo Ministério do Planejamento.

As obras que foram concluídas nos setores de segurança pública, creches, saúde e quadras esportivas, por exemplo, correspondiam em abril a apenas 19,5% do que foi prometido há três anos.










Editoria de Arte/Folhapress	

Nos projetos de mobilidade urbana, saneamento, pavimentação de ruas o ritmo é ainda pior: apenas 15% do previsto para ser realizado até 2014 estava pronto em abril.

Nos projetos para levar água e luz às comunidades mais pobres, o índice de finalização das obras está próximo de 28% do total estimado no lançamento da segunda etapa do programa.

O ministério atribui o ritmo à periodicidade da seleção de projetos que receberão recursos e ao desempenho de Estados e municípios.

OUTRO RITMO

Em outros dois setores as obras do PAC andam melhor.

No segmento de transportes, onde estão incluídas obras de estradas, ferrovias, portos e aeroportos, os governos conseguiram até abril encerrar obras que correspondem a 59% do que estava previsto para ser gasto até dezembro deste ano.

No segmento de energia, que inclui obras no setor de petróleo e gás e eletricidade, o percentual de execução está em 50% do total.
Somente no setor de habitação o PAC tem desempenho melhor que o esperado.

Nesse segmento, que inclui o programa Minha Casa, Minha Vida -uma das bandeiras da campanha à reeleição da presidente Dilma Rousseff-, o volume concluído até abril supera em 30% o que se previa em 2011.

A baixa execução do PAC está diretamente relacionada à ação dos governos. O programa anda bem onde os investimentos são privados ou realizados por estatais.

Somando todos os projetos previstos no programa, o volume executado até abril atingiu R$ 871 bilhões. Desse total, R$ 676 bilhões são obras já concluídas.
crédito abundante

Esse volume de dinheiro é inflado pelos financiamentos habitacionais, por meio dos quais os bancos emprestam dinheiro para compra e construção de imóveis, em geral voltados para as classes média e média alta.

Para esse programa, havia uma previsão em 2011 de gastar R$ 176 bilhões até 2014. Esse valor foi revisto e ampliado para R$ 285 bilhões -já alcançado em abril.

Para os programas de segurança pública, creches e saúde (agrupados no projeto Comunidade Cidadã), a previsão inicial era um gasto de R$ R$ 23 bilhões. O valor foi revisado para baixo, ficando em R$ 15,8 bilhões. Mesmo assim não deve ser alcançado: em 3 anos e 4 meses de programa, apenas R$ 4,5 bilhões foram executados.

OUTRO LADO

A ministra Miriam Belchior (Planejamento) apresentou dois motivos para explicar a baixa execução de obras públicas que haviam sido previstas nesta segunda edição do PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento).

Segundo ela, o governo federal seleciona os projetos que são enviados por Estados e municípios para receber os recursos.

Essas seleções são feitas por períodos, o que faz com que alguns projetos já estejam concluídos e outros ainda em andamento ou não iniciados.

"Podíamos ter feito toda a seleção na primeira metade do governo", disse Belchior.

"No entanto, achamos por bem deixar uma parte dos recursos para ser selecionados por novos prefeitos [eleitos em 2012]", afirmou a ministra do Planejamento.

O segundo motivo apontado pela ministra para o baixo desempenho é que a execução dessas obras é de responsabilidade de governadores e prefeitos.

Segundo ela, os governos ficaram "20 anos" sem fazer obras e, por isso, têm dificuldades técnicas para tocar projetos complexos, como, por exemplo, os do segmento de saneamento.

Mesmo com essas dificuldades, a ministra afirmou que o PAC tem resultados positivos, como o aumento de 19% no índice de tratamento de esgoto no país, fruto das obras previstas no programa lançado pelo ex-presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva.

"Acreditamos que, como o governo federal, que também começou mais devagar e agora mostramos evolução cada vez maior, os Estados e municípios também estão trilhando o mesmo caminho", afirmou Belchior.


----------



## mopc

*WORLD CUP *- Brazil performs nominally as a host in terms of infrastructure and is the big winner of what is being hailed as one of the most memorable international events in history. :applause:

From the *New York Times*:



Luk's said:


> *Success for Brazil, Just Not on the Field
> 
> World Cup 2014: Brazil Was a Good Host Despite Its Team's Collapse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Mario Götze settled a crossing pass with his chest and volleyed a goal that won the World Cup, German fans roared in ecstatic release. Those from Brazil were nearly as delirious, even if it was out of relief as much as celebration.
> 
> It might have seemed an odd sight, Brazilian fans celebrating another team inside their own cathedral of soccer, the Maracanã stadium. But after two demoralizing losses brought national embarrassment, solace finally came Sunday as Germany defeated Argentina, 1-0, to become the first European team to win a World Cup played in North or South America.
> 
> “Argentina winning would have been the worst thing I could think of,” said Jaime Costa, 30, a Brazil fan who works in publicity for a music company.
> 
> By the tens of thousands, Argentine fans had crossed into neighboring Brazil, many sleeping in tents and mobile homes and taunting their chief rivals by singing, “Brazil, tell me how it feels to have your daddy in the house.” Roughly, that translates as “How does it feel to be bossed around in your own backyard?” Brazil lost, 7-1, to Germany last Wednesday in the semifinal round — its worst defeat ever — and then appeared feeble again in a 3-0 loss to the Netherlands in Saturday’s third-place game. Meanwhile, Argentina had reached the final for the first time in 24 years, led by its star Lionel Messi, widely considered the best player in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We hate them, and we don’t even know why,” said Flávia Torezani, 31, a computer programmer from Brazil who cheered herself hoarse at Sunday’s outcome as Argentine fans and players faced the heartbreak of narrow defeat. “They’re our rivals. We don’t want them to win, ever. This was almost like Brazil winning today.”
> 
> Sunday’s final concluded a monthlong tournament that presented a jarring contrast between Brazil’s hosting of the tournament and its achievement on the field. The World Cup was well organized despite fears that it would be chaotic. The Brazilian people were hospitable. The soccer was largely attractive and attacking. Some have called this the best World Cup in recent memory.
> 
> Soccer became so absorbing that widespread protests — against perceived wasteful spending on the World Cup and the 2016 Rio Olympics — did not occur after undermining a warm-up tournament last year.
> 
> Yet Brazil’s hope of winning a sixth World Cup ended in humiliation with that semifinal loss to Germany. The country was stunned. It was as if some essential truth had been altered. Brazil not only could be beaten at home, it could be routed and demoralized.
> 
> “It has left a terrible blemish, a deep scar,” said Aldo Rebelo, Brazil’s sports minister. “It was a disaster.”
> 
> After the loss to Germany, Brazilians reacted with mordant humor: Another goal was found in the shaggy hair of the Brazilian defender David Luiz. Not even Volkswagen could produce Gols — a popular model it builds here — as quickly as the German national team could produce goals. Messi would not play Sunday because he got stomach problems from laughing so hard at Brazil’s defeat.
> 
> 
> Before Saturday’s third-place match in Brasília, the capital, fans welcomed the national team with heartfelt cheers. But things fell apart rapidly, and the response was morose. Romário, the star of Brazil’s 1994 World Cup championship team and now a politician, suggested that most current players never be allowed to wear the national team jersey again.
> 
> Thiago Silva, Brazil’s captain, issued an apology to the nation, saying: “It is a moment of great sadness. It is difficult to go home and say to your family, ‘Sorry, I didn’t manage.’ ”
> 
> Brazil’s performance as host, however, brought words of encouragement from Olympic officials about the staging of the Rio Games in two years, even if preparations will very likely be completed at the last minute, as they were for the World Cup.
> 
> “I think that the world has seen the organizational skills of Brazil in this World Cup,” Thomas Bach, president of the International Olympic Committee, told reporters. “Many were surprised, but you could see how well this went.”
> 
> Pedro Trengrouse, a professor of sports management, marketing and law at the Getúlio Vargas Foundation, a Brazilian institute of higher education, said the soccer defeats would not affect Brazil’s self-confidence. After all, it has won five World Cups, more than any nation. And its fourth-place finish here was its highest since it won the World Cup in 2002.
> 
> “This will not diminish us as a nation,” Trengrouse said Sunday in an interview.
> 
> 
> More important than the disappointment, Trengrouse said, is that Brazil’s staging of the tournament is considered a triumph.
> 
> “It was a huge success for Brazil and its image overseas, and Brazilians are very proud of this,” Trengrouse said. “That outweighs the impact of the losses.”
> 
> In another sense, Brazil’s failure signaled a democratizing of soccer at this World Cup. Costa Rica, for instance, reached the quarterfinals for the first time and came within a game — a loss to the Netherlands in a penalty shootout — of the semifinals.
> 
> “In current football, anything can happen,” Raul Meireles, a midfielder from Portugal, said early in the tournament. “There are no easy games. I don’t think there are favored teams anymore.”
> 
> In the end, two international powers met in Sunday’s final. And at least among Brazilian fans, the outcome was deserved and jubilantly received.
> 
> “Germany beating us, 7-1, was still better than Argentina winning today,” Juliana Nunez, 19, a day care worker, said at Copacabana Beach in Rio.
> 
> Those wearing yellow and green jerseys, Brazil’s colors, cheered loudly at Maracanã when a goal by Argentina was disallowed after an offside call in the 30th minute. They pumped their arms when Messi rolled a shot just wide in the 47th minute. And they hugged when Götze scored the winning goal in the 113th minute.
> 
> “I’m very happy,” Alex Domingues, 17, a security worker, said near the stadium. “We didn’t want Argentina to take the title in Brazil. It would have been a national shame.”
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/14/s...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- BR-040 highway between Rio and the Imperial City of Petropolis on the hills being dualized, new ascending road



morioli said:


> *Obras da nova subida da Serra de Petrópolis *
> 
> 
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC033Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis38 por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> Aqui o mirante visto do mirante.
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> Encostas recebendo reforço e cortes
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> Emboque do Túnel
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Obras nova subida serra de Petrópolis por morioli1, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Documentary technical video on the construction of Imigrantes Highway (SP-160) between Santos and Sao Paulo. This is one of the world's most impressive and complex highways, with ober 12km of tunnels and 10km of viaducts overcoming 750m of altitude difference between the coastal port city and Sao Paulo city.


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- New coaches for Vale EFVM passenger service between Belo Horizonte and Vitória to enter service on August 5th.



Edgar Vix said:


> *Novo trem de passageiros da Vale já tem data certa para começar a circular *
> Na próxima quarta-feira, à convite da Vale, uma equipe Gazeta Online vai conhecer em primeira mão o novo arranjo dos vagões
> 
> A tão esperada viagem no novo Trem de Passageiros da Vale está próxima de acontecer. A companhia confirmou que o novo trem começa a circular a partir do dia 5 agosto. Na próxima quarta-feira, à convite da Vale, uma equipe Gazeta Online vai conhecer em primeira mão o novo arranjo dos vagões.
> 
> Os trens têm novo design e mais conforto, já que os vagões da classe econômica também irão contar com ar-condicionado, assim como a classe executiva. Haverá monitores de vídeo, sistema de som e iluminação individualizado, poltronas mais largas e tomadas elétricas para possibilitar o carregamento de equipamentos eletrônicos.
> 
> As passagens para viajar no novo trem já estão sendo vendidas pela internet no site: www.vale.com.br/tremdepassageiros. O valor das passagens continua o mesmo.
> 
> http://gazetaonline.globo.com/_cont...a-tem-data-certa-para-comecar-a-circular.html


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Odebrecht concessionaire's plans for upgrades in its newly obtained concession of BR-163, Mato Grosso state's main highway


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- Belo Monte construction update. Belo Monte Powerplant will be the third most powerful powerplant in the world when complete, by 2016



FAAN said:


> Images de Janeiro e Maio/2014
> 
> *Sítio Belo Monte (Casa de Força Principal)*
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> *Sítio Bela Vista (Canais e Diques)*
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> *Sítio Pimental (Barramento Principal)*
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr





FAAN said:


> *Alojamentos*
> 
> *Próximo a Vila de Belo Monte*
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr
> 
> *Altamira*
> 
> 
> UHE Belo Monte (PA) por PAC 2, no Flickr





FAAN said:


> *Central de Britagem no Sítio Belo Monte*
> 
> Junho/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- BR-163 highway concession, dualization and pavement news. The BR-163 connects the Midwest (Mato Grosso do Sul & Mato Grosso) with the North (Pará) and is heavily used to export soy. It was unpaved and precarious but now it was granted to private concessionaires and it is being paved and dualized.




Haykony said:


> *CCR vê riscos na concessão da BR-163 (MS) menores que outros projetos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: BR-163 em Dourados/MS. Trecho com duplicação já existente. Por Kauhê Prieto
> 
> SÃO PAULO, 18 Mar (Reuters) - A CCR afirmou que a concessão da rodovia BR-163 (MS), obtida pela empresa após vencer leilão no fim do ano passado, tem riscos menores que outros projetos, segundo Marcus Macedo, gerente de relações com investidores da empresa, em teleconferência com analistas.
> 
> A companhia, que também venceu a concessão do aeroporto de Confins (MG) no ano passado, assinou o contrato da rodovia no início da semana passada, e espera iniciar a cobrança de pedágio no fim de 2015.
> 
> "Esse negócio conta com uma topografia que é bastante mais fácil do que outros projetos que participamos. Então, não é um projeto que oferece grandes barreiras à implementação, e riscos de capex (investimentos) são muito menores", disse ele.
> 
> A concessionária que irá administrar a rodovia será chamada de MSVia e, segundo o executivo, os ativos já devem ser consolidados nos resultados da CCR em abril, embora a expectativa é de que haja geração de caixa apenas em 2016, assim como outros projetos obtidos pela empresa.
> 
> "A CCR ganhou vários projetos em 2012 e 2013. (Em) 2014 e 2015 a empresa investe, e 2016 deve começar a gerar caixa", disse.
> 
> A empresa espera iniciar a cobrança de pedágios na rodovia no fim de 2015, após a conclusão da duplicação de 10 por cento do trecho concedido, conforme determina o contrato com o governo.
> 
> Às 13h13, a ação da CCR subia 1,91 por cento, a 16,50 reais, enquanto o Ibovespa aumentava 1,29 por cento.
> 
> (Por Roberta Vilas Boas)
> 
> Fonte: http://noticias.r7.com/economia/ccr...r-163-ms-menores-que-outros-projetos-18032014















Haykony said:


> *Duplicação da BR-163 vai começar por áreas que não exigem desapropriações*
> 
> Por Zana Zaidan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: BR-163 no trecho que corta a cidade de Dourados/MS - Créditos Eliel Oliveira
> 
> Previstas para o próximo dia 14, as obras de duplicação da BR-163 vão começar em trechos que não exigem desapropriação ou interferem no perímetro urbano, garante o presidente da CCR MSVia, Maurício Negrão. Nestas áreas, o trabalho deve demorar pelo menos um ano, acrescenta.
> 
> “Até conseguir a licença, leva no mínimo um ano, às vezes mais. É um processo cuidadoso, com uma série de exigências. Não existe isso de tirar as pessoas na marra, causar comoção social”, afirmou Negrão durante audiência pública realizada na tarde de hoje (7) na Assembleia Legislativa.Por causa da duplicação, o destino de comerciantes locais que trabalham às margens da rodovia ainda é incerto.
> 
> Por causa da duplicação, o destino de comerciantes locais que trabalham às margens da rodovia ainda é incerto. No distrito de Anhanduí, a 95 quilômetros da Capital, famílias que por gerações vendem queijos, salames, pimenta e artesanato, receiam perder o local de onde tiram o sustento. Por outro lado, defendem a implantação das faixas extras – apontada como principal fator para reduzir as mortes – desde que sejam devidamente realocados.
> 
> Cronograma – Com os estudos de impacto ambiental emperrados, a MSVia usa o mecanismo legal, a “via rápida”, que permite o início da duplicação sem a licença, desde que respeitados critérios como não haver desapropriações, supressão vegetal ou passar por terras indígenas.
> 
> A MSVia elencou oito trechos que se enquadram nesta situação, no entanto, não revelou quais seriam estes locais, onde a duplicação será iniciada. “Por causa de algumas trocas, só teremos informações disponíveis na semana que vem”, justificou Negrão. Ou seja, às vésperas do início da obra, caso o cronograma seja mantido.
> 
> Anel viário de Campo Grande – Sem a licença, a duplicação de pontos considerados estratégicos, como o anel viário da Capital, ficará para depois. “O contorno de Campo Grande, que constatamos ser bastante perigoso, mas não atende as exigências de via rápida”, comentou. Só neste ponto, cinco mortes foram registradas neste ano, e dez em 2013.
> 
> A MSVia vai administrar, por 30 anos, os 847 quilômetros da BR-163. O preço inical do pedágio será de R$ 4,38 e R$ 5 bilhões em investimentos estão previstos durante o período de concessão.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.aquidauananews.com/0,0,0...+POR+AREAS+QUE+NAO+EXIGEM+DESAPROPRIACOES.htm


----------



## mopc

*2016 SUMMER OLYMPICS* - Olympic Village project in full swing in Rio



skyscraperbarra said:


> Não vi essas fotos aqui:
> 
> *Yahoo Sports*


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - North-South Railroad (Ferrovia Norte Sul - EF-151, EF267, EF-267) slated to reach northwestern Sao Paulo state by March 2015, where it will connect to Ferronorte EF-364 and gain indirect access to the Porto of Santos (Brazil's largest) 



> GERAL
> 
> *Ferrovia Norte-Sul: Empreiteira prevê trilhos para setembro*
> 
> 08/07/2014 - as 08:01:00
> 
> Construção da ponte sobre o Rio Grande avança e viaduto na Euclides da Cunha (foto) já tem fundações
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FERNANDÓPOLIS - As obras de construção da Ferrovia Norte-Sul avançam pela região e já atingem 65% do cronograma, segundo estimativa feita pela empreiteira Triunfo Iesa Infraestrutura (Tiisa) responsável pelo lote 5, que vai do Rio Arantes, em Minas Gerais, até Estrela d´Oeste em nossa região, numa extensão de 141,9 quilômetros. A chegada dos trilhos à região está prevista para setembro.
> 
> Em nota ao jornal Tá na Mão, a empresa informa que o trecho de Minas Gerais está finalizado e que está em andamento a construção da ponte ferroviária sobre o Rio Grande , com 600 metros de comprimento sobre cinco pilares cujas bases ficarão submersas. A obra terá vão navegáveis – que permitirão a passagem das balsas que passam pela hidrovia. De acordo com a nota, 14,2% da obra foram executados, o que inclui os serviços de infraestrutura (fundações) e mesoestrutura (pilares). A previsão de conclusão, segundo a Tiisa, é março de 2015.
> 
> Outra obra de arte de grande porte já em construção é o viaduto sobre a Rodovia Euclides da Cunha em Estrela d´Oeste, a um quilômetro da divisa com Fernandópolis. A empreiteira Verissimo trabalha na conclusão das fundações do viaduto e diz que aguarda a liberação do Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem (DER) para construção das fundações do pilar no vão central da rodovia.
> 
> As obras de terraplenagem avançam em meio aos canaviais que dominam o cenário regional, cortando os territórios dos municípios de Ouroeste, Guarani d´Oeste, Populina e Fernandópolis . Entre Arabá e Estrela d´Oeste, várias obras de arte de menor porte estão em construção. A partir de setembro, diz a nota da Tiisa, terá início a construção da infraestrutura de ferrovia, ou seja, a colocação dos trilhos. O prazo previsto para a conclusão total da obra é Maio de 2015, conclui a nota.
> 
> Em Estrela d´Oeste, a Ferrovia Norte Sul se conectará com a Ferrovia EF – 364, operada pela América Latina Logística (ALL), de modo a permitir acesso ao Porto de Santos. O investimento previsto no PAC é de R$ 3,38 bilhões.


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - more on the new coaches for the Vale Belo Horizonte - Vitoria passenger train, Brazil's only significant passenger train service.



Edgar Vix said:


> *Conheça os detalhes do novo trem de passageiros da Vale *
> A Vale, responsável pela operação da linha, investiu US$ 80 milhões na renovação dos vagões
> 
> Com luxo e muito conforto, o novo trem de passageiros da Estrada de Ferro Vitória a Minas começa a operar a partir do dia 5 de agosto. A Vale, responsável pela operação da linha, investiu US$ 80 milhões na renovação dos vagões. Agora, o ar condicionado não será só privilégio de quem viaja na classe executiva. Os vagões econômicos também vão contar com a climatização. O que não muda é o preço das passagens. O trajeto completo da linha, de Vitória a Belo Horizonte, custa R$ 91, na classe executiva, e R$ 58, na econômica. O que também não mudou é o tradicional som da buzina do trem, que ecoa pelas estações por onde passa.
> 
> A viagem completa até Belo Horizonte dura 13 horas e sai diariamente às 7h da manhã dos dois municípios, num percurso de mais de 600 km, que passa por 42 municípios e 30 estações. A velocidade média da viagem também é a mesma, entre 45 e 60 km/h. Seguindo o padrão de trens europeus, o novo maquinário veio da Romênia.
> 
> Responsável por conduzir os passageiros no novo trem, o maquinista Adelermínio Rodrigues (foto) exemplificou com uma frase a sensação de conduzir o veículo renovado. “Antes era como se eu pilotasse um Fusca, agora estou com uma Ferrari”, comemorou.
> 
> E quem viajar nessa “Ferrari” vai perceber muitas mudanças assim que entrar no trem. Na classe executiva, as poltronas ficaram mais largas e com maior reclinação. Os passageiros também ganharam descanso para os pés e tomadas para conectar celulares, tablets e computadores. Televisores com uma programação de entretenimento ainda a ser desenvolvida também são novidades. Cadeirantes terão um vagão exclusivo e adaptado.
> 
> Ao todo, a capacidade no vagão executivo é de 57 passageiros, e de 75, no vagão econômico, que também recebeu muitas melhorias. Antes, a classe viajava com as janelas abertas. Com as mudanças, quem comprar a passagem econômica também viaja com ar-condicionado, cadeiras mais confortáveis e tomadas para aparelhos eletrônicos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Segurança *
> Todos os vagões contam com câmeras de videomonitoramento para inibir possíveis crimes. O projeto, segundo o gerente de operações do trem, Paulo Curto, também deixou as viagens mais seguras.
> 
> “O projeto contempla aspectos de segurança. Será um trem mais seguro, suporta velocidades acima das que são praticadas hoje. Haverá menos balanço, menos ruídos e as viagens serão mais confortáveis também”, contou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acordo com a Vale, moradores de comunidades próximas às estações, que viviam do comércio de alimentos para passageiros, serão contemplados com projetos de cooperativas e terão os produtos, como as famosas cocadas, absorvidos no cardápio dos trens.
> 
> Um vagão-restaurante também será destinado exclusivamente à alimentação, que conta com lanches, almoço e jantar. Os custos dos alimentos não estão inclusos no preço da passagem.
> 
> _Natália Bourguignon e Leandro Nossa_
> http://gazetaonline.globo.com/_cont...lhes-do-novo-trem-de-passageiros-da-vale.html


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- Sao Paulo state government greenlights freight rail and regional passenger rail projects, to be carried out "between 2015 and 2020"

*Sinal verde para os regionais*

28/07/2014 - Revista Engenharia Automotiva e Aeroespecial (SAE

Após o sucateamento quase completo da malha nacional e dos escassos investimentos em infraestrutura nas últimas décadas, a indústria ferroviária brasileira aposta nos trens regionais para impulsionar o desenvolvimento do setor de transportes sobre trilhos no País. Para Vicente Abate, presidente da Associação Brasileira da Indústria Ferroviária (Abifer), com o adiamento do projeto do Trem de Alta Velocidade (TAV ou trem-bala) – que prevê ligar São Paulo ao Rio de Janeiro, passando por Campinas (SP) –, o desafio da integração nacional pelas ferrovias pode ser vencido de forma rápida e econômica com a implantação de linhas regionais, o que permitiria, ainda, aumentar a capacidade do transporte de carga. A expectativa da Abifer é de que o setor movimente anualmente cerca de R$ 70 bilhões entre os próximos cinco e dez anos.

Dois exemplos destes sistemas regionais são os projetos da Contrail, voltado ao setor de logística, e do Trem Intercidades, destinado ao transporte de passageiros – ambos previstos para entrar em operação nos próximos anos, em São Paulo, e financiados por meio de Parcerias Público-Privadas (PPPs).

Contrail: sinergia sobre trilhos e asfalto 
A Operadora de Transporte Multimodal de Contêineres S.A., a Contrail, foi estabelecida em 2010, resultante da parceria entre a Estação da Luz Participações (EDLP) e a MRS Logística, com o objetivo de oferecer o conceito “porta a porto” em operações de transporte, por meio da combinação dos modais ferroviário e rodoviário, terminais estrategicamente localizados (CFCCs) e tecnologia da informação.

Juntas, a EDLP, que atua no segmento de assessoria logística e transporte no Brasil, e a MRS, uma das maiores operadoras ferroviárias do País, desenvolveram um modelo de negócio que transforma o transporte de contêineres que passam pelo Porto de Santos, transpondo de forma eficiente e sustentável a Serra do Mar, barreira natural com cerca de 800 m de altitude,localizada entre a Baixada Santista e o Planalto Paulista.

O conceito logístico da Contrail se baseia na utilização dos Centros Ferroviários de Consolidação de Carga (CFCCs), os quais permitem agrupar no mesmo trem contêineres de diversos tipos e tamanhos, para produtos e clientes distintos. Os CFCCs serão instalados em pontos estratégicos ao longo da linha férrea, formando uma extensa rede de captação e distribuição de produtos em São Paulo, o que, segundo a empresa, resulta em ganhos de escala e de capilaridade. A implementação completa da Contrail deve ser concluída no prazo de cinco anos, com um total de R$ 600 milhões em investimentos neste período.

A operação do sistema também prevê a construção do primeiro hub intermodal do Brasil, o Terminal Intermodal Porto de Santos (TIPS), localizado junto ao maior pátio ferroviário da Baixada Santista e próximo dos terminais marítimos das margens esquerda (Guarujá) e direita (Santos) do porto. Com 300 mil m² de área e capacidade para movimentar até 1,2 milhão de TEUs por ano, será o maior e o mais moderno terminal intermodal do Brasil, de acordo com a operadora.

A sigla TEU vem do inglês Twenty-foot Equivalent Unit, que em português significa Unidade Equivalente a Vinte Pés. O hub possibilitará o gerenciamento da movimentação de contêineres entre os CFCCs e os terminais marítimos. Em suas instalações, o TIPS será dividido em áreas para armazém geral, depot, e para as operações de estufagem, desova, cross docking, pré-stacking, transbordo e de transporte.

Associada à produtividade de movimentação gerada pelo TIPS, o modelo da Contrail introduz no Brasil o uso de vagões do tipo double stack, que permite o empilhamento de até dois contêineres de altura, possibilitando o carregamento de até quatro TEUs.

Para tanto, a AmstedMaxion, fabricante no segmento ferroviário instalada no interior paulista, está utilizando a tecnologia da americana Greenbrier no desenvolvimento do protótipo do vagão PentAMax, composto por cinco vagões double-stack articulados, desenhado para transportar contêineres empilhados no padrão ISO de 20 e 40 pés, com a bitola de 1,60 m. Carregados, os vagões terão a altura total de seis metros em relação ao nível dos trilhos. Por isso, contam com estrutura e componentes especiais para garantir sua estabilidade. O PentAMax dispõe de seis truques com suspensões especialmente desenvolvidas por meio de simulações computadorizadas dinâmicas e contínuas, além de elementos estabilizadores laterais de contato constante e rodeiros com adaptadores radiais. O sistema de choque e tração terá atuação diferenciada para vagão vazio e carregado e os freios serão montados diretamente nos truques, aumentando significativamente sua eficiência e segurança em serviço.

Conforme as previsões da operadora multimodal, com a utilização dos vagões com dupla capacidade, o “Trem Tipo” da MRS/Contrail, com 800 m de comprimento, terá um incremento de até 150% no volume transportado, podendo carregar até 200 TEUs. Além disso, segundo a Contrail, um estudo realizado nas principais ferrovias americanas constatou que o transporte de contêineres feito por vagão double stack emite 1/5 de carbono se comparado ao sistema rodoviário.

No ano passado, a MRS Logística comprou sete locomotivas da fabricante suíça Stadler para operar no trecho da Serra do Mar, por meio do sistema de cremalheira. Cada máquina tem cerca 18 m e o motor produzido pela Traktionssysteme Áustria gera a potência de 5.000 kW (6.800 cv) e força de tração de 700 kN (71.400 kgf). Conforme a MRS, as novas locomotivas são as mais potentes já construídas no mundo, sendo 50% mais eficientes do que as utilizadas anteriormente, fabricadas pela Hitachi na década de 1970. Com elas, a operadora pretende aumentar sua capacidade anual de 7 milhões de toneladas úteis para até 28 milhões de toneladas/ano, por sentido.

Trem Intercidades: a macrointegração

Também chamado de Trem Expresso Metropolitano (TEM) pelo governo de São Paulo, o projeto do Trem Intercidades (TIC) consiste de uma malha ferroviária de 431 km que ligará diversos municípios por meio de composições com velocidade média de 120 km/h, e que podem alcançar a máxima de 160 km/h. A proposta é conectar as quatro áreas metropolitanas do Estado incluídas na Macrometrópole Paulista, com as regiões de São Paulo, Campinas, Santos e Vale do Paraíba, na qual se localizam 153 cidades e uma concentração de 30 milhões de habitantes. Segundo os dados oficiais, essa macrometrópole gera 27% do Produto Interno Bruto (PIB) do País e reúne 72% da população e 80% de toda a riqueza gerada no Estado.

A ideia é utilizar as áreas de ferrovias já existentes no eixo norte-sul, interligando Americana até Santos, e no eixo leste-oeste, entre Sorocaba e Taubaté. As duas linhas se cruzam na cidade de São Paulo, onde o sistema também tem a previsão de se conectar à futura linha do TAV. De acordo com o secretário dos Transportes Metropolitanos, Jurandir Fernandes, o projeto funcional do primeiro trecho do Trem Intercidades está pronto e as obras devem começar até o final de 2014. Pelo cronograma do governo, o percurso inicial de 25,4 quilômetros, que vai interligar o ABC, deve entrar em operação em 2016. A extensão até Campinas, com 90 quilômetros, tem a construção programada para começar em 2015 e entrega em 2018. As outras linhas devem ser iniciadas em seguida, com prazo final de conclusão previsto para 2020.

O orçamento para interligar a Macrometrópole Paulista – o maior empreendimento privado em estudo no País – é estimado em R$ 20 bilhões, sendo que R$ 4 bilhões virão de recursos públicos. No final de 2012, o Conselho Gestor de PPPs do Estado de São Paulo aprovou a Manifestação de Interesse Privado (MIP) apresentada pelo consórcio BTG-Pactual/EDLP – que já são sócios na Contrail – para a realização do estudo de viabilidade do sistema de Trens Intercidades. Das 13 empresas autorizadas a fazerem os estudos, o consórcio foi o único a apresentá-los.

O projeto também atraiu o interesse das quatro fabricantes de composições já estabelecidas no País: Bombardier, CAF, Alstom e Siemens. Além delas, a alemã Vossloh e a Malásia Scomi Engineering, recém-instaladas em território nacional, também demonstraram intenções de participar do segmento de trens regionais.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Recife urban freeway "Via Mangue"


----------



## mopc

*TUNNELS *- Santos-Guarujá submerged tunnel, Brazil's first, to start construction on January 2015



martche said:


> Quinta-feira, 31 de Julho de 2014 - 16h10
> 
> _Se não houver briga jurídica_
> 
> *Túnel Santos-Guarujá deve começar a ser construído em janeiro de 2015*
> 
> De A Tribuna On-line
> A construção do túnel submerso ligando Santos a Guarujá deve começar em janeiro de 2015, “se não houver nenhuma briga jurídica”, garantiu o governador Geraldo Alckmin, em visita a Baixada Santista na quarta-feira. Uma audiência pública para as empresas interessadas em participar do projeto está prevista para a próxima terça-feira, às 15 horas, no auditório da Agência de Transporte do Estado de São Paulo (Artesp), em São Paulo.
> 
> Já no dia 27 de agosto será lançado o edital de pré-qualificação. Praticamente um mês depois, em 29 de setembro, será feita a abertura dos envelopes, seguida pelo lançamento do edital comercial em 4 de novembro e o início da construção dois meses depois. “Prazo da obra: 44 meses. É uma obra histórica. Nós já viabilizamos os financiamentos. Projeto pronto, edital publicado, licenciamento ambiental pronto: estão todas as medidas aí tomadas”, afirmou Alckmin.
> 
> Financiamento
> 
> O que muda é que o financiamento da obra, em vez de vir por meio do Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento (BID), que não aprovou a cláusula de formação de consórcios, será nacional. “Provavelmente pelo BNDES (Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social)”, sinalizou o governador. A cláusula não aprovada pelo BID previa a transferência de tecnologia por meio da exigência de participação de duas empresas brasileiras, com pelo menos 20% do capital cada uma. Com a mudança, a obra deverá receber recursos da ordem de R$ 962 milhões do BNDES, de um montante orçado em R$ 2,4 bilhões. Já o empréstimo do BID seria no valor de US$ 506,7 milhões (em torno de R$ 1,140 bilhão).
> 
> Fonte: http://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades/...-a-ser-construído-em-janeiro-de-2015-1.395821


----------



## mopc

*HOUSING *- New housing units for Paraisopolis and Heliopolis, two of Sao Paulo's largest substandard settelments (favelas), and other places in the city


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Highway map of Sao Paulo state and surroundings


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS *- New Sao Paulo International Airport in Caieras (30km from downtown) approved. Operational by 2020, initial capacity 30 million/year, eventual expansion 48 million/year (current international airport Guarulhos has 40 million/year)



> *Novo aeroporto em São Paulo: construtoras têm projeto de R$ 5 bilhões*
> 
> Andrade Gutierrez e Camargo Corrêa vão pedir autorização imediatamente após medida provisória
> POR HENRIQUE GOMES BATISTA
> 
> 02/06/2014 17:45 / ATUALIZADO 02/06/2014 22:09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIO - As construtoras Andrade Gutierrez e Camargo Corrêa, sócias no projeto do Novo Aeroporto de São Paulo (Nasp), devem pedir autorização para a construção do terminal “de forma imediata”, assim que o governo publicar a medida provisória (MP) que cria a nova modalidade de aeroportos, 100% privados. Conforme noticiado pelo GLOBO no domingo, a MP deve ser publicada na quarta-feira. O novo aeroporto internacional ficará em Caieiras, a 35 quilômetros da capital, e terá, inicialmente, capacidade para 30 milhões de passageiros, podendo, futuramente, atender a 48 milhões de usuários. O terminal vai custar R$ 5 bilhões, e a previsão é que fique pronto em 2020.
> 
> Atualmente, no Brasil, há os aeroportos estatais, da Infraero, e os privatizados, onde a estatal permanece como sócia, com 49% do negócio. O novo aeroporto de São Paulo pode, de acordo com fontes do setor, acabar concorrendo diretamente com os terminais privatizados em 2012: Guarulhos e Viracopos (Campinas). Para os críticos do modelo, o governo está alterando as regras do jogo depois de as empresas terem se comprometido a pagar bilhões de reais de outorga pelos aeroportos.
> 
> VEJA TAMBÉM
> Terminal terá 250 novas placas de sinalização para a Copa
> Obras do Aeroporto do Galeão decolam... para 2016
> Empresas aéreas terão 500 aviões para atender demanda da Copa
> ‘Governo vai licitar obras de aeroportos regionais a partir de junho’, diz Dilma
> ‘Aeroportos brasileiros podem passar no teste da Copa do Mundo’, aponta Fitch
> Roberto Deutsch, diretor de Novos Negócios da Camargo Corrêa, afirma que o novo aeroporto não vai “roubar” clientes dos terminais privatizados:
> 
> — Estimamos que, em 2020, Guarulhos esteja com sua capacidade máxima, de 60 milhões de passageiros por ano, e Congonhas com 20 milhões, ou seja, um total de 80 milhões de passageiros. E estimamos que a movimentação será de 87 milhões a 90 milhões por ano, ou seja, há espaço para todos.
> 
> CAMARGO CORRÊA: VIRACOPOS NÃO É OPÇÃO
> 
> João Henrique Polido, diretor de Novos Negócios da Andrade Gutierrez, assegura que o Nasp não fere as concessões. Ele afirma que o projeto é de 2007 e que todas as empresas já o conheciam antes de entrarem no leilão de Guarulhos e Viracopos em 2012. Polido diz ainda que o edital do leilão deixava claro que poderiam surgir novas concorrências:
> 
> — No edital está claro que a concessionária está assumindo o risco da demanda caso as previsões não se cumpram por qualquer motivo, inclusive por novos aeroportos. Ou seja, os terminais não poderão reclamar da concorrência — afirma ele.
> 
> Polido lembra que o Nasp ficará a 35 quilômetros da capital e contará com uma boa estrutura logística.
> 
> — Estamos a apenas oito quilômetros do Rodoanel e a quatro quilômetros do fim da linha 7-Rubi do trem (CPTM), que faz a ligação com a capital em 45 minutos, passando por 12 estações. Tendo a autorização para o aeroporto, conversaremos com o governo de São Paulo para ampliar essa linha até o terminal.
> 
> Para Deutsch, o Aeroporto de Viracopos não pode ser considerado uma opção para a Grande São Paulo.
> 
> — Viracopos fica a cem quilômetros da capital, ou seja, só será opção em caso de falta de estrutura na região metropolitana, mas isso significaria que a demanda não está sendo bem atendida — explica o executivo, lembrando que grandes regiões metropolitanas do mundo, como Londres, Paris, Nova York e Los Angeles contam com de cinco a oito aeroportos em um raio de 50 quilômetros.
> 
> NOVA REGRA AFETA ATUAIS CONCESSÕES
> 
> O Nasp não será necessariamente gerido pela CCR, empresa que tem as duas construtoras como sócias e que, recentemente, ganhou o leilão do Aeroporto de Confins, em Belo Horizonte.
> 
> Procuradas pelo GLOBO, a CCR e as concessionárias de Guarulhos e Viracopos não comentaram a MP nem uma possível concorrência de um novo aeroporto em São Paulo. A recém-criada Associação Nacional das Empresas Administradoras de Aeroportos (Aneaa) também não quis falar sobre o assunto.
> 
> No domingo, a concessionária Aeroporto Rio de Janeiro, que venceu o leilão do Galeão, havia afirmado ver risco de o terminal carioca perder passageiros de voos internacionais no futuro.
> 
> Em nota, a concessionária afirmou que os investimentos de R$ 5 bilhões no Galeão foram definidos com base na regulação vigente, “acompanhando a demanda de crescimento de voos internacionais prevista para os próximos 25 anos” e que “as regras para a criação de novos aeroportos comerciais devem respeitar os direitos privados já firmados nas concessões aeroportuárias”.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://oglobo.globo.com/economia/in...m-projeto-de-5-bilhoes-12694358#ixzz39MkXB7u3


----------



## mopc

*BRIDGES* - new BR-262 highway bridge over the Paraná River between Sao Paulo and Mato Grosso do Sul states


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- BR-163 duplication continues


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS *- Brasilia Kubitschek International airport surpasses Sao Paulo's 2nd largest airport Congonhas (domestic) and becomes Brazil's second busiest air hub in 2014.



Sandeu said:


> *
> Aeroporto JK bate Congonhas e se torna o 2º mais movimentado do paísTerminal subiu duas posições com 8,6 milhões de usuários no 1º semestre.
> Copa e mais conexões domésticas elevaram movimento, diz Inframerica.*
> 
> O Aeroporto Juscelino Kubitschek, em Brasília, teve um aumento de 13,2% na movimentação de passageiros no primeiro semestre do ano e ultrapassou o Aeroporto de Congonhas (SP) como o segundo terminal brasileiro com o maior fluxo de usuários. Segundo a Inframerica, concessionária responsável pelo terminal, foram 8.630.589 de passageiros no período, contra 8.511.449 pessoas no aeroporto paulista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em terceiro lugar, aparece o terminal do Galeão, no Rio de Janeiro, com 8.431.426 de usuários. Em primeiro lugar, ficou o aeroporto de Guarulhos, com 19 milhões de passageiros, segundo o consórcio GRU Airport.
> 
> No primeiro semestre deste ano, o terminal de Brasília teve 1,4% mais passageiros que Congonhas e 2,3% mais que Galeão.
> 
> No primeiro semestre de 2013, o Aeroporto de Brasília era o quarto do país, tendo recebido 7.619.594 de passageiros. Congonhas teve 8.469.609 de usuários. Galeão recebeu 7.880.002 pessoas, segundo a Infraero.
> 
> Durante todo o ano passado, o terminal recebeu 16.489.605 de passageiros. No mesmo período, Congonhas teve 17.119.530 de usuários; Galeão, 17.115.368.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acordo com a Inframerica, a Copa do Mundo e a inclusão da Air France na malha aérea do aeroporto foram responsáveis pelo crescimento dos voos internacionais - que proporcionou aumento de 17% na quantidade de aeronaves e de 13% no número de usuários.
> 
> No primeiro semestre, o terminal recebeu 2.411 aviões e 277.633 mil passageiros. Em junho, mês em que foi realizado o Mundial, foram 555 pousos e decolagens de voos com destinos internacionais – a média mensal é 371.
> 
> A maior movimentação também se deve ao crescimento de conexões domésticas no primeiro semestre. Foram 4 milhões de passageiros em conexão pelo terminal, um aumento de 21% em relação a 2013.
> 
> “Conseguimos consolidar o Aeroporto de Brasília, favorecido por sua posição geográfica estratégica, como um centro de distribuição de rotas entre o norte e sul do país. Além disso, desenvolvemos nossa malha aérea internacional, dando ao passageiro a possibilidade de viajar para o exterior sem precisar se deslocar para a região sudeste”, disse o presidente da Inframerica, Alysson Paolinelli.
> 
> “A outra razão para o incremento na movimentação do aeroporto foi a redução da alíquota do Imposto de Circulação de Mercadorias e Serviços [ICMS] sobre o combustível para abastecer aviões, que caiu de 25% para 12%, atraindo novos voos para Brasília.”
> 
> As regiões Sudeste e Nordeste foram os destinos mais procurados no período. O aumento foi de 48% e 25%, respectivamente, segundo a concessionária.
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/distrito-federa...-e-se-torna-o-2-mais-movimentado-do-pais.html


----------



## mopc

*TRANSPORTATION *- Brazilian-made hovercraft carries people in the Amazon



Igor Leblon said:


> HoverCraft da Amazônia – 100% Nacional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.planobrazil.com/hovercraft-da-amazonia-100-nacional/


----------



## mopc

*HOUSING* - new housing project delivered in Sao Paulo



felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Arquitetos: Biselli Katchborian Arquitetos
> Localização: São Paulo - São Paulo, Brasil
> Arquitetos Responsáveis: Mario Biselli, Artur Katchborian
> Área: 31330.0 m²
> Ano Do Projeto: 2014
> Fotografias: Nelson Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte:http://www.archdaily.com.br/br/625377/sehab-heliopolis-biselli-katchborian-arquitetos


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Paraná highway BR-376 between Curitiba and Maringá to be duplicated "within 7 years" thanks to delays and bureaucratic problems













josinei said:


> *Duplicar toda a BR-376 levará sete anos*
> _Principal ligação do Norte do Paraná com a capital já deveria ser em pista dupla, mas uma mudança no contrato adiou o início das obras_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A previsão é de duplicar 30 quilômetros por ano, até a conclusão do projeto em 2021
> 
> Às vésperas de completar 50 anos, uma das mais importantes e históricas rodovias do Paraná está em obras para ser totalmente duplicada. Dos 232 quilômetros da BR-376, entre Ponta Grossa e Apucarana, apenas 12 são em pista dupla. Depois de mais de uma década sem novas duplicações, um trecho de 11 quilômetros, nos Campos Gerais, começou, em janeiro, a ganhar mais uma pista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> O início da obra estava previsto para 2015, mas foi antecipado em um ano, em negociação entre a concessionária e o governo do estado. [...] O custo estimado para duplicar todo o trecho é de R$ 1 bilhão.
> 
> *Trânsito pesado*
> 
> De cada 100 veículos que passam pelo trecho, 45 são pesados (caminhões e ônibus), deixando o trânsito lento. No trajeto, apenas 54 quilômetros contam com terceira faixa para facilitar ultrapassagens. Por dia, 9,2 mil veículos usam a rodovia.
> 
> O contrato original da concessão da rodovia, em 1997, previa que a duplicação de todo o trecho estaria pronta em 2003. Contudo, em 2000 e 2002, duas modificações nas obrigações da concessionária, motivadas por reduções forçadas nas tarifas da época, acabaram protelando as obras para o fim do contrato.
> 
> *Novas pistas*
> 
> Mais 25 quilômetros de novas pistas duplas na rodovia podem começar nos próximos meses. Os outros projetos de duplicação – entre Apucarana e Califórnia, no perímetro urbano de Ortigueira e entre o distrito de Caetano e a praça de pedágio mais próxima de Ponta Grossa – estão em análise para autorização, no Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem do Paraná (DER-PR).
> 
> O primeiro trecho em duplicação está orçado em R$ 61 milhões e deve ser concluído em abril do ano que vem.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Mais uma*
> 
> Outro importante trecho rodoviário que está em obras de duplicação nos Campos Gerais é a PR-151, entre Piraí do Sul e Jaguariaíva. Entre as duas cidades há 40 quilômetros em pista simples e o fluxo diário é de 6 mil veículos.
> 
> [...]


----------



## malegi

Awesome thread!!! Thank you MOPC!!!


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO* - Belo Monte update



FAAN said:


> Sábado (16/08)
> 
> Sítio Belo Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- SP-330 (Anhanguera), Ribeirão Preto, São paulo state. New interchanges.


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- new Belo Monte pic


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- New pics of Jirau and Santo Antonio dams, partly operational



Rondon said:


> Fotos mais recentes das Hidrelétricas do Rio Madeira
> 
> *Hidrelétrica de Santo Antônio*
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hidrelétrica de Jirau*
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: PAC


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Angra III - New nuclear power plant at Angra complex, third reactor unit under construction slated for 2018


----------



## Bolivarist

NicSA said:


> Lets see how Nigeria does when/if it reaches SA's level of development...
> 
> SA has the best infrastructure among the BRICs :



Brasil 2014 mais subdesenvolvido!!!!! :bash:


----------



## mopc

^^ That's essentially bullshit, Brazil is better than India, way better.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Plans for renovation of Sao Paulo city's urban section of SP-270 Raposo Tavares state highway












Ricardotobias said:


> Olá, sou novo por aqui, já acompanho o forum a um bom tempo agora resolvi participar.
> 
> Estava vendo alguns videos sobre a Raposo Tavares e achei um video muito interessante da CCR Viaoeste. Todas essas obras que falam no video vai realmente acontecer? Quarta e quinta faixas, acessos, fim dos semáforos etc.
> 
> Obrigado.



*BR-153* interchange and urban section near São José do Rio Preto city in northwest Sao Paulo state













Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Em São José do Rio Preto, Ministro assina ordem de serviço para elaboração de projeto para duplicação da BR.
> *
> 
> *Alexandre Gama e Maria Stella Calças*
> 
> Johhny Torres
> 
> _O ministro dos Transportes, Paulo Passos, assinou na tarde desta quarta-feira ordem de serviço para início da elaboração do projeto executivo da obra de duplicação do trecho urbano da rodovia BR-153, em Rio Preto. A solenidade, com a presença do prefeito Valdomiro Lopes (PSB), e autoridades políticas e da sociedade, foi realizada no salão nobre da Associação Comercial e Industrial de Rio Preto (Acirp).
> O custo estimado é de R$ 186,9 milhões e o prazo de conclusão é de 30 meses após o início das obras. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diarioweb.com.br/novopor...a+ordem+de+servico+para+duplicacao+da+BR.aspx


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- good angle on SP-160 Imigrantes highway (connecting Sao Paulo city to Santos port/coastal region)


----------



## mopc

*MEDIA *- A report by the Economist on Brazil's infrastructure from 2013, which I just found. 

Infrastructure

*The road to hell*

Getting Brazil moving again will need lots of private investment and know-how

Sep 28th 2013 | From the print edition

Don’t get hot under the collar

BRINGING CROPS FROM one of the futuristic new farms in Brazil’s central and northern plains to foreign markets means taking a journey back in time. Loaded onto lorries, most are driven almost 2,000km south on narrow, potholed roads to the ports of Santos and Paranaguá (see map below). In the 19th and early 20th centuries they were used to bring in immigrants and ship out the coffee grown in the fertile states of São Paulo and Paraná, but now they are overwhelmed. Thanks to a record harvest this year, Brazil became the world’s largest soya producer, overtaking the United States. The queue of lorries waiting to enter Santos sometimes stretched to 40km.

No part of that journey makes sense. Brazil has too few crop silos, so lorries are used for storage as well as transport, causing a crush at ports after harvest. Produce from so far north should probably not be travelling to southern ports at all. Freight by road costs twice as much as by rail and four times as much as by water. Brazilian farmers pay 25% or more of the value of their soya to bring it to port; their competitors in Iowa just 9%. The bottleneck at ports pushes costs higher still. It also puts off customers. In March Sunrise Group, China’s biggest soya trader, cancelled an order for 2m tonnes of Brazilian soya after repeated delays.


All of Brazil’s infrastructure is decrepit. The World Economic Forum ranks it at 114th out of 148 countries. After a spate of railway-building at the turn of the 20th century, and road- and dam-building 50 years later, little was added or even maintained. In the 1980s infrastructure was a casualty of slowing growth and spiralling inflation. Unable to find jobs, engineers emigrated or retrained. Government stopped planning for the long term. According to Contas Abertas, a public-spending watchdog, only a fifth of federal money budgeted for urban transport in the past decade was actually spent.


Just 1.5% of Brazil’s GDP goes on infrastructure investment from all sources, both public and private. The long-run global average is 3.8%. The McKinsey Global Institute estimates the total value of Brazil’s infrastructure at 16% of GDP (see chart 5). Other big economies average 71%. To catch up, Brazil would have to triple its annual infrastructure spending for the next 20 years.

Moreover, it may be getting poor value from what little it does invest because so much goes on the wrong things. A cumbersome environmental-licensing process pushes up costs and causes delays. Expensive studies are required before construction on big projects can start and then again at various stages along the way and at the end. Farmers and manufacturers spend heavily on lorries because road transport is their only option. But that is working around the problem, not solving it.

In the 1990s Mr Cardoso’s government privatised state-owned oil, energy and telecoms firms. It allowed private operators to lease terminals in public ports and to build their own new ports. Imports were booming as the economy opened up, so container terminals were a priority.










The one at the public port in Bahia’s capital, Salvador, is an example of the transformation wrought by private money and management. Its customers used to rate it Brazil’s worst port, with a draft too shallow for big ships and a quay so short that even smaller vessels had to unload a bit at a time. But in the past decade its operator, Wilson, Sons, spent 260m reais on replacing equipment, lengthening the quay and deepening the draft. Capacity has doubled. Land access will improve, too, once an almost finished expressway opens. Luís Eduardo Magalhães and Barreiras export 8,000 containers of cotton a year, says Demir Lourenço, the port’s director. “We’re 950km away, but they send it 2,000km south. We want that cargo.”

Paranaguá is spending 400m reais from its own revenues on replacing outdated equipment, but without private money it cannot expand enough to end the queues to dock. It has drawn up detailed plans to build a new terminal and two new quays, and identified 20 dockside areas that could be leased to new operators, which would bring in 1.6 billion reais of private investment. All that is missing is the federal government’s permission. It hopes to get it next year, but there is no guarantee. “Here in Paranaguá we can see what’s needed,” says the port superintendent, Luiz Henrique Dividino. “We don’t want to wait.”











Firms that want to build their own infrastructure, such as mining companies, which need dedicated railways and ports, can generally build at will in Brazil, though they still face the hassle of environmental licensing. If the government wants to hand a project to the private sector it will hold an auction, granting the concession to the highest bidder, or sometimes the applicant who promises the lowest user charges. But since Lula came to power in 2003 there have been few infrastructure auctions of any kind. In recent years, under heavy lobbying from public ports, the ports regulator stopped granting operating licences to private ports except those intended mainly for the owners’ own cargo. As a result, during a decade in which Brazil became a commodity-exporting powerhouse, its bulk-cargo terminals hardly expanded at all.

Late and over budget
At first Lula’s government planned to upgrade Brazil’s infrastructure without private help. In 2007 the president announced a collection of long-mooted public construction projects, the Growth Acceleration Programme (PAC). Many were intended to give farming and mining regions access to alternative ports. But the results have been disappointing. Two-thirds of the biggest projects are late and over budget. The trans-north-eastern railway is only half-built and its cost has doubled. The route of the east-west integration railway, which would cross Bahia, has still not been settled. The northern stretch of the BR-163, a trunk road built in the 1970s, was waiting so long to be paved that locals started calling it the “endless road”. Most of it is still waiting.

What has got things moving is the prospect of disgrace during the forthcoming big sporting events. Brazil’s terrible airports will be the first thing most foreign football fans see when they arrive for next year’s World Cup. Infraero, the state-owned company that runs them, was meant to be getting them ready for the extra traffic, but it is a byword for incompetence. Between 2007 and 2010 it managed to spend just 800m of the 3 billion reais it was supposed to invest. In desperation, the government last year leased three of the biggest airports to private operators.

That seemed to break a bigger logjam. First more airport auctions were mooted; then, some months later, Ms Rousseff announced that 7,500km of toll roads and 10,000km of railways were to be auctioned too. Earlier this year she picked the biggest fight of her presidency, pushing a ports bill through Congress against lobbying from powerful vested interests. The new law enables private ports once again to handle third-party cargo and allows them to hire their own staff, rather than having to use casual labour from the dockworkers’ unions that have a monopoly in public ports. Ms Rousseff also promised to auction some entirely new projects and to re-tender around 150 contracts in public terminals whose concessions had expired.

“Everyone who studies the subject understands that infrastructure is Brazil’s opportunity to unlock growth,” says Bernardo Figueiredo of the Planning and Logistics Agency, an arm of the transport ministry created last year to plan and run the auctions. But after the flurry of announcements progress stalled again. A second round of airport auctions was delayed while the government hunted in vain for private operators willing to take minority stakes, leaving Infraero in control. Road auctions are only just starting, held up by the government’s unwillingness to offer decent rates of return. The railway projects are still short on detail.

Would-be investors in port projects are hanging back because of the high chances of cost overruns and long delays. Two newly built private terminals at Santos that together cost more than 4 billion reais illustrate the risks. Both took years to get off the ground and years more to build. Both were finished earlier this year but remained idle for months. Brasil Terminal Portuário, a private terminal within the public port, is still waiting for the government to dredge its access channel. At Embraport, which is outside the public-port area, union members from Santos blocked road access and boarded any ships that tried to dock. Rather than enforcing the law that allows such terminals to use their own workers, the government summoned the management to Brasília for some arm-twisting. In August Embraport agreed to take the union members “on a trial basis”.

Given such regulatory and execution risks, there are unlikely to be many takers for either rail or port projects as currently conceived, says Bruno Savaris, an infrastructure analyst at Credit Suisse. He predicts that at most a third of the planned investments will be auctioned in the next three years: airports, a few simple port projects and the best toll roads. That is far short of what Brazil needs. The good news, says Mr Savaris, is that the government is at last beginning to understand that it must either reduce the risks for private investors or raise their returns. Private know-how and money will be vital to get Brazil moving again.


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Belo Monte update



FAAN said:


> Algumas de Maio/2014:
> 
> 
> UHE em Belo Monte (PA) by PAC 2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE em Belo Monte (PA) by PAC 2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE em Belo Monte (PA) by PAC 2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE em Belo Monte (PA) by PAC 2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UHE em Belo Monte (PA) by PAC 2, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Duplication of MG-050 highway, Minas Gerais state



KesleyRoberto said:


> DUPLICAÇÃO DA MG-050 AINDA NÃO TEM DATA PARA COMEÇAR
> 5 DE SETEMBRO DE 2014
> Letícia Ferreira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projeto apresentado em 2011 pela Nascentes das Gerais (Foto: Divulgação)
> 
> As obras de duplicação da MG-050 no trecho entre Azurita e Divinópolis ficarão para depois das eleições. Isso porque o processo de licitação ainda está em fase de homologação e o Departamento de Estradas e Rodagens de Minas Gerais (DER) ainda não divulgou a empresa vencedora da licitação.
> 
> O processo de licitação teve inicio em abril de 2014, há cinco meses. No início de julho, o DER informou ao PORTAL que a empresa vencedora seria divulgada no fim do mesmo mês. Passado um mês, o processo ainda está fase de homologação, conforme informou a Assessoria de Comunicação Secretaria de Estado de Transportes e Obras Públicas (Setop).
> 
> A fase de homologação é quando todo o processo de licitação é verificado, após essa análise, se tudo estiver nos conformes, a empresa vencedora é divulgada e a ordem de serviço assinada. Ainda não há nenhuma previsão para o início da obra que deverá durar 900 dias, cerca de dois anos e cinco meses.
> 
> A licitação
> 
> Seis empresas apresentaram propostas: Construtora Aterpa M. Martins; Construtora Cowan; Consórcio Servix – Vilasa; Consórcio Constran – Conserva – DER-MG 050 e Consórcio Contern-Paulitec – Santa Bárbara.
> 
> Durante o processo de licitação o Consórcio Constran desistiu de participar do processo e o Consórcio Contern-Paulitec foi considerado inabilitado pela Comissão Licitante
> 
> A obra
> 
> Serão duplicados 37,2 Km da rodovia entre Divinópolis e Azurita e toda a obra está orçada em R$ 280 milhões de reais. Dentre as alterações previstas está desapropriação de alguns terrenos, porém a assessoria da Setop não informou em quais trechos será necessário.
> 
> Período eleitoral
> 
> Caso o processo de homologação termine ainda neste mês, mesmo com as restrições do período eleitoral, as obras poderão começar normalmente, já que o processo licitatório teve início três meses antes do pleito, com cronograma pré-fixado. Entretanto, a tão esperada duplicação pode ficar para depois das eleições.
> 
> Fonte
> 
> 
> Vídeo do projeto:


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- Jirau hydro powerplant, Rondonia (Southern Amazon)


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Wind power - Brazil has world's 2nd largest wind power generating capacity expansion, after China, increasing national capacity from 3GW to 5 GW in 2013



Agarwaen said:


> *Brasil chega a 2º lugar em expansão de energia eólica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Brasil passa a ocupar a segunda posição em expansão de energia eólica do mundo. Perderá somente para a China e ultrapassa a Alemanha, que em 2013 ficou na frente do Brasil com mais 3,2 GW. O feito se dá com a expansão prevista de 6 gigawatts (GW) de capacidade instalada de energia eólica em 2015.
> 
> Já em 2014 o Brasil adiciona mais de 2 GW, elevando o total de capacidade instalada para 5 GW, com cerca de 200 parques eólicos em operação. No quesito potencial de geração de energia eólica, o país ocupava a 15ª posição em 2013 e deverá alcançar a 10ª ainda este ano. Em 2015, a previsão é que alcance o 7º lugar no ranking mundial.
> 
> http://jornalggn.com.br/noticia/brasil-chega-a-2%C2%BA-lugar-em-expansao-de-energia-eolica
> 
> A velocidade de expansão das eólicas está impressionante, até poucos anos atrás não existia nada! :cheers:



Wind reaches 2,9% of Brazilian national electricity production



daclb said:


> *Parque Eólico bate recorde na produção de energia*
> Publicado Em: qui, jul 10th, 2014Brasil | Por Val Rodrigues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O parque eólico entre Igaporã, Caetité e Guanambi, bateu recorde na produção de energia, neste domingo, dia 06 de julho, com uma marca 45% superior ao esperado, devido a condições favoráveis de vento, segundo informações divulgadas pelo Operador Nacional do Sistema (ONS). Os parques eólicos geraram 1218 MW médios no submercado Nordeste (ante 859MW médios programados) e 229 MW médios no Sul (139 MW médios inicialmente previstos). O desempenho elevou a participação da fonte eólica no sistema nacional, atingindo o percentual de 2,85%.
> 
> http://www.guanambinoticias.com.br/...-na-producao-de-energia/#sthash.O4y1cITK.dpuf



Rio Grande do Sul to have Latin America's largest wind power complex (500MW)



Agarwaen said:


> Esta notícia é interessante, pois mostra que os grandes investimentos em eólicas não serão só no nordeste:
> 
> *Mais pobre, parte sul do RS terá maior complexo eólico da América Latina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em Santa Vitória do Palmar e Chuí, a Eletrosul está implantando o maior complexo eólico da América Latina, no valor de cerca de R$ 3,5 bilhões –incluindo os custos com a linha de transmissão para escoamento da energia até a região metropolitana de Porto Alegre, em parceria com a Companhia Estadual de Energia Elétrica.
> São 470 quilômetros de linhas em extra-alta-tensão (525 kV), três novas subestações e ampliação de unidades já existentes. A previsão é que a obra seja concluída no mês de agosto.
> Com 583 MW de capacidade instalada, será capaz de atender aproximadamente 3,3 milhões de pessoas.
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/mercado/2014/06/1476731-mais-pobre-parte-sul-do-rs-tera-maior-complexo-eolico-da-america-latina.shtml


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Project to widen the BR-101 in coastal Sao Paulo to be presented this year



marcus_lisboa said:


> *Projeto para ampliar a Rodovia Rio-Santos deve sair até agosto*
> 
> O Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem (DER) deverá concluir até agosto o projeto executivo para as obras de melhoria e alargamento da Rodovia Manoel Hypólito do Rego – mais conhecida como Rio-Santos – no trecho entre Monte Cabrão, na Área Continental de Santos, e Ubatuba.
> 
> Consideradas estratégicas pelos prefeitos do Litoral Norte, as intervenções deveriam ter começado a sair do papel no ano passado, conforme prometido pelo governador Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) em dezembro de 2012.
> 
> No entanto, isso ainda não ocorreu, e a região continua a enfrentar congestionamentos a perder de vista em temporadas de verão e feriados prolongados. A nova previsão é que os trabalhos sejam licitados somente em março de 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trabalho deveria ter começado a sair do papel em dezembro de 2012, mas empreendimento foi adiado
> 
> Como os estudos ainda estão em andamento, o DER ainda não tem detalhes das melhorias, como duplicação de pistas, passagens em desnível, rotatórias e terceiras faixas.
> 
> O cronograma será definido só após a superação dessa etapa. As obras serão financiadas pelo Banco Interamericano de Desenvolvimento (BID).
> 
> Segundo a estatal, o trecho entre Ubatuba e Caraguatatuba (do km 53,6 ao 102,3) será ampliado e ganhará faixas adicionais. O custo estimado das intervenções nesse ponto é de R$ 82,7 milhões.
> 
> Na etapa de Bertioga a São Sebastião (do km 102,3 ao 211,5), será investida a maior parte da verba: R$ 95 milhões.
> 
> Nos dois trechos mencionados, em Caraguatatuba e São Sebastião, a Rio-Santos é a avenida principal de alguns bairros. Também há momentos em que o motorista fica
> com a sensação de ter se perdido nesse trecho urbano, após encarar curvas sinuosas.
> 
> De Monte Cabrão a Bertioga (entre os km 211,5 e 248,30), serão injetados R$ 62,5 milhões.
> 
> Ao longo deste último trecho (o menos dos três), moradores de Santos e Bertioga reivindicam a elevação de alguns pontos, no mesmo padrão adotado na Via Expressa Sul, em Praia Grande, onde carros, pedestres e ciclistas passam por baixo da pista.
> link: http://www.atribuna.com.br/cidades/...ovia-rio-santos-deve-sair-até-agosto-1.373887


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- Passenger rail line to be offered as a PPP by Sao Paulo state, linking Sao Paulo city with Jundiaí, Campinas and Americana. The line will be 135km long, and is especially important for reaching Campinas, a city with around 2 million inhabitants north of Sao Paulo, one of Brazil's most advanced industrial centers. 



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *São Paulo pretende construir trem para região de Campinas*
> 
> *12 setembro de 2014 às 1:41 pm|DESTAQUEFerroviário*
> 
> _Edital do primeiro trecho do serviço que ligará SP a Americana, com 135 km de extensão, deve ser publicado no ano que vem._
> 
> Com o risco de saturação das rodovias entre São Paulo e Campinas nos próximos anos, o sistema de trens regionais ligando a capital paulista ao interior pode finalmente começar a sair do papel. Projeção divulgada na quinta-feira, 11, pelo governo do Estado indica que o edital do primeiro trecho da rede, entre São Paulo e Americana, com 135 km de extensão, deve ser publicado no ano que vem. Já a previsão de entrega dessa linha é 2020.
> 
> A viagem total levará 1h29min e a passagem custará mais do que a dos ônibus. O modelo estudado é o de parceria público-privada (PPP) integral, como o da Linha 6-Laranja do Metrô, cujo contrato chegou a ser barrado em agosto na Justiça, por suposta infração a duas leis. Batizada de Trem Inter-Cidades (TIC), a linha será toda construída em superfície, a partir da Estação Água Branca, na Lapa, na zona oeste da capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://agenciat1.com.br/para-desafogar-rodovias-sp-investira-em-rede-de-trens/


----------



## twinxel

mopc said:


> *RAILROADS *- Passenger rail line to be offered as a PPP by Sao Paulo state, linking Sao Paulo city with Jundiaí, Campinas and Americana. The line will be 135km long, and is especially important for reaching Campinas, a city with around 2 million inhabitants north of Sao Paulo, one of Brazil's most advanced industrial centers.


MOPC, não dá pra colocar essa linha em superfície na faixa ferroviária entre as estações Lapa e Água Branca. Não cabe. 
O ideal é fazer o trecho dentro da cidade de SP subterrâneo, com método não-destrutivo.


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- Sao Paulo Railring may be edging toward an agreement between state and federal government 



dinhojdal said:


> *Acordo pode tirar Ferroanel do papel*
> 
> 12/09/2014 - Folha de S. Paulo
> 
> Os governos federal e de São Paulo chegaram a acordo em torno de novo passo para viabilizar a construção do Ferroanel de São Paulo.
> 
> Foi acertado que o governo paulista fará o projeto básico da obra e dará início ao processo de obtenção da licença ambiental.
> 
> A União repassará R$ 11 milhões ao Estado para custear as duas iniciativas. A expectativa é que o projeto, que ficará a cargo da Dersa, empresa paulista de estradas, esteja concluído em um ano.
> 
> A obra do Ferroanel é considerada essencial para o transporte de cargas no Estado por acabar com a passagens de trens pela área central da cidade de São Paulo.
> 
> Planejada desde a década passada e anunciada várias vezes, ela ainda patina na burocracia estatal.
> 
> O plano é construir dois trechos ferroviários, um ao sul e outro ao norte da região metropolitana, em trajetos próximos aos do Rodoanel.
> 
> Os últimos detalhes do novo acordo estão sendo acertados entre o secretário de Logística e Transporte de São Paulo, Clodoaldo Pelissioni, e o presidente da EPL (Empresa de Planejamento e Logística), Josias Cardoso, do governo federal.
> 
> Segundo Pelissioni, o projeto vai balizar a decisão sobre o modelo a ser adotado para a construção das ferrovias, que pode envolver obra pública ou privada.
> 
> "O projeto e o licenciamento vão adiantar muito a construção e também dar mais segurança para governo e possíveis investidores tomarem as decisões sobre como realizar a obra", disse Pelissioni.
> 
> Na última vez em que anunciou a construção do Ferroanel, em 2012, a intenção do governo federal era promover uma concessão específica. Mas o projeto empacou porque parte das linhas já está concedida e os atuais concessionários não aceitaram devolvê-las ao governo.
> 
> As negociações com as duas concessionárias que têm trechos do Ferroanel, a ALL Logística e a MRS Logística, continuam, e a tendência atual é que o governo passe a elas a responsabilidade pela construção, sob a condição de que as vias possam ser usadas por outras companhias depois de prontas.
> 
> Por causa dos atrasos, parte dos carregamentos que hoje utilizam as linhas ferroviárias terá que ser transportada por caminhão em um ou dois anos.
> 
> Isso vai acontecer porque o transporte de passageiros tem prioridade na linha. Como a CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos) tem aumentado cada vez mais o uso das linhas, os períodos para a passagem dos trens de carga estão cada vez mais restritos.
> 
> A previsão, portanto, é que os períodos para a carga acabem antes que a obra do Ferroanel fique pronta para assumir esse transporte, segundo Pellissioni.
> 
> 
> http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.b...=22306&DtDataINI=&DtDataFIN=&TxBusca=&pagina=


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- BR-101 and other access highways to Natal, capital of Rio Grande do Norte state



Papa-jerimum said:


> De fato, é só ver o quanto o poder público tem maior cuidado com o sul da Grande Natal...
> 
> Vou tentar refazer, em fotos, o caminho que uma pessoa que acabou de desembarcar no Aero de São Gonçalo tem que seguir...
> 
> Entrada de Natal pela BR-101 Sul (para quem pegar o acesso sul do Aeroporto de São Gonçalo)
> 
> Viaduto de Parnamirim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chegando a Natal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em horários de pico, há engarrafamento próximo a Nova Parnamirim... (Existe a promessa de construção de um viaduto, aliviando o tráfego)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já na capital, você pode ir para a Zona Leste ou pegar o viaduto de Ponta Negra e ir para a Via Costeira, hotéis, praias..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR-101 já no perímetro urbano... (chamada Av. Salgado Filho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR-406 norte (para quem pegar o acesso norte do Aeroporto de São Gonçalo)
> 
> Chegando a Natal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gancho de Igapó (existe a promessa de construção de um viaduto no local, aliviando o tráfego)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR-406 já no perímetro urbano (em horário de pico)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduto de Igapó...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte de Igapó


----------



## The_Knight_rider

Nice thread, whit some awesome projects


----------



## mopc

*POLITICS *- What corporation has donated how much to each of the three main current presidential candidates and their parties. This may affect infrastructure, so I post it here. Many huge contractors such as OAS, Odebrecht, Camargo Correia are among the big donors to political campaigns and parties.



Paca. said:


> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/infograficos/2014/09/117244-de-onde-vem-o-dinheiro.shtml


Voting by social class



diabinho said:


>


----------



## mopc

*URBAN INFRASTRUCTURE* - Salvador - great pictures of the city's new interchange system



Tennyson Vital said:


> * Entrega de viaduto do Complexo do Imbuí e Praça Multiuso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drool::drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.secom.ba.gov.br/
> 
> Digo que 95% está pronta...mas ok.


----------



## malegi

Best thread ever!


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY* - BMW opens plant in Brazil

_First BMW made in Brazil_:










*Carros da BMW fabricados no Brasil vão custar o mesmo que importados*

A BMW celebrou, nesta quinta-feira (9), a fabricação do primeiro veículo em sua fábrica brasileira de automóveis, instalada em Araquari (SC), que passa a operar gradualmente a partir deste mês e chega à capacidade plena no início de 2015 (já com a produção do Série 1, X1, X3 e Mini Countryman, em praticamente todas as suas configurações). O primeiro automóvel da BMW feito no Brasil é um Série 3, versão 328i ActiveFlex, na cor branca, idêntico ao carro testado e avaliado por UOL Carros há alguns meses.










Já foram anunciados os preços dos futuros modelos nacionais, e eles não mudam nem sequer R$ 1 em relação aos já praticados atualmente pela BMW para os importados. A explicação dada pela marca: é preciso pagar o investimento feito na fábrica. 


BMW promete contratar 1.300 funcionários para operar em capacidade plena, de 32 mil unidades/ano; 500 já estão trabalhando

OPERAÇÕES

A marca passa a produzir no país depois da regulamentação do Inovar-Auto em 2012, novo regime automotivo brasileiro, que incentiva fabricantes estrangeiros a produzirem nacionalmente para obter menores taxas e maiores cotas de importação (para aqueles veículos que ainda vêm de fora do país -- no caso da BMW, as outras versões do Mini; o restante da linha X; as Séries 2, 4, 5, 6 e 7; o Z4; os ambientalmente corretos da linha i; e os esportivos da família M).
Para fazer sua primeira fábrica na América Latina (a 30ª unidade fabril da empresa no mundo), a empresa investiu cerca de 200 milhões de euros (aproximadamente R$ 600 milhões). A unidade terá capacidade para produzir até 32 mil carros por ano e prevê a contratação de 1.300 profissionais -- até o momento, para a linha do Série 3, cerca de 500 já foram contratados (isso sem contar a geração de 2.500 vagas indiretas, incluindo fornecedores, parceiros e novos concessionários).

A planta só deve ficar inteiramente pronta em setembro de 2015, quando as atividades de soldagem e pintura estiverem plenamente operantes.
Bruno Mooca/Divulgação

Repare, pelo trator que aparece à esquerda, no canto da imagem, como a BMW teve de correr para inaugurar a unidade sem atraso

"Hoje marcamos o início de um novo momento para a BMW no Brasil, que reforça a relevância do país nas estratégias do Grupo BMW em longo prazo. Temos grandes expectativas em relação ao mercado brasileiro", afirmou Arturo Piñeiro, presidente e CEO da BMW brasileira.
Para assegurar que os carros nacionais terão qualidade idêntica à encontrada no alemão, a empresa trouxe equipamentos de última geração e treinou equipes com uma réplica da linha de montagem instalada no centro de treinamento da marca, em Joinville, cidade vizinha a Araquari.


----------



## mopc

*SAO FRANCISCO RIVER DIVERSION* - The anti-drought river diversion system will undergo its first tests now, during the last moments of the presidential campaign. 



Igor Leblon said:


> Em plena campanha eleitoral, transposição fará primeiros testes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras da transposição em Floresta. Foto: Marcela Balbino/BlogImagem
> 
> Em plena campanha eleitoral, a obra de transposição do Rio São Francisco começa a sair do papel. O prazo, inicialmente previsto para setembro de 2011, venceu em julho, mas o Ministério da Integração, à frente do projeto, informou que as primeiras bombas serão ligadas esta semana.
> 
> No fim de agosto, o Ministério da Integração informou que o trecho de 16 km, localizado em Floresta (PE), havia entrado na fase pré-operacional com o enchimento dos canais, mesmo período em que a presidente Dilma Rousseff (PT) visitou as obras para gravar imagens do guia eleitoral. Os testes prosseguem agora com a fase do bombeamento – considerado o pontapé inicial da obra.
> 
> Os primeiros seis quilômetros estão preenchidos com água no canal de aproximação, que vai da barragem do Lago de Itaparica até a estação de bombeamento EBV1. Neste sábado, depois de a Chesf ter ligado as primeiras subestações de suporte ao projeto da Transposição do São Francisco, em Floresta, ocorrerá o primeiro teste dos canais, com a água captada do Lago de Itaparica, às margens da cidade de Petrolândia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.ne10.uol.com.br/jamildo/2014/10/10/em-plena-campanha-eleitoral-transposicao-fara-primeiros-testes/


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- new forumer-made map of current, u/c and planned road duplications/ twinnings in Brazil



Ricardotobias said:


> Atualizado o mapa. Estou colocando trechos não duplicados ainda como duplicados como ponte laguna, serra do cafezal, entre outros, pq da muito trabalho ficar cortando pequenos trechos e logo vai ficar pronto, o caso de BH/Juiz de Fora esta em concessão certo? Logo será arrumado o trecho, achei melhor deixar como duplicado, o trecho Assis/divisa PR vou deixar como pista simples pq não tem nada planejado para duplicar realmente.
> 
> Agora vou começar a colocar uma nova categoria no mapa, a de promessas. hehehe :nuts:


----------



## William1605

Great thread! :cheers:


----------



## mopc

*ШОССЕ И АВТОДОРОГИ*- Строение БР116 межды Куритибой и Сан Пауло, один из самых важных проектов сейчас в Бразили.



Ricardotobias said:


> Algumas fotos que achei no instagram e sites.
> 
> Fonte: Jornal Gazeta do Povo http://www.gazetadopovo.com.br/vida...d=1499887&tit=Suplicio-na-BR-116-diminui-6-km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.ovaledoribeira.com.br/20...ezal-entra-em-fase-de-maior-investimento.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://websta.me/p/792739003291412558_40689617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://websta.me/p/819150069546199421_990580617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://websta.me/p/819659474665741111_1392688845





Ricardotobias said:


> A obra é de grande porte sim, vai ficar muito boa.
> Achei um video de caminhoneiro que filmou as obras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tirei 2 print do video.


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY* - Embraer, Brazil's aviation giant, reveals its new military cargo aircraft. It is the largest airplane ever made in Brazil.



















http://economia.uol.com.br/album/20...or-aviao-ja-fabricado-no-brasil.htm#fotoNav=2


----------



## mopc

*WATER RESOURCES* - Sao Francisco River Integration Project is 66% complete, to be over by late 2015


----------



## mopc

*POLITICS *- Brazilian Congress by interest group in 2015


----------



## HFHF

*First submarine tunnel of Brazil*

Connecting Santos ↔ Guarujá

1,7km long


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- Belo Monte update - housing project



ricfelix said:


> *Lares seguros*
> 
> Mais de 800 famílias já residem no Jatobá, São Joaquim e Casa Nova, três dos cinco novos bairros que a ‪#‎NorteEnergia‬ constrói em ‪#‎Altamira‬. As moradias de 63 m² ocupam terrenos com área mínima de 300 m², e seguem normas rígidas de segurança e qualidade, primando pelo conforto e facilidade de manutenção.
> 
> Fotos: Regina Santos/ Norte Energia






FAAN said:


> *Sítio Pimental (Barramento Principal)*
> 
> Novembro/2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/belomonteoficial?fref=photo


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- Sao Paulo state Ribeirao Preto city flying junction between three major state freeways opens six months ahead of schedule.



OrlandoOliverRP said:


> *Êis que a mais imponente e importante obra dos últimos anos de Ribeirão Preto se apresenta.
> Entregue se não me engano 6 meses antes do prazo.
> 
> Trevo Waldo Adalberto da Silveira "O Trevão".*


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Belo Monte powerplant update



ricfelix said:


> *Marcos da Obra em 2014*
> 
> 13 de fevereiro – Assinatura do contrato de montagem eletromecânica da Usina.
> 
> 19 de maio – Início das obras do Sistema de Transmissão Restrito.
> 
> 
> 10 de junho – Início da operação da Ponte Rolante e descida do pré-distribuidor da UG 1 da Casa de Força do Sítio Belo Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 de julho – Início da montagem das comportas do vertedouro do Sítio Pimental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julho – Conclusão do concreto rolado da Tomada d’água no Sítio Belo Monte.
> 4 de setembro – Descida do pré-distribuidor da UG 2 da Casa de Força do Sítio Belo Monte.
> 
> 
> 9 de setembro – Início da montagem da turbina da UG 1 do Sítio Pimental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 de Setembro – conclusão do acesso ao muro lateral esquerdo e Tomada D’água pela barragem do fechamento esquerdo na elevação 100 no sítio Belo Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 de setembro – Atingimento da cota 100 na Tomada D’água 3 do Sítio Belo Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 de novembro – Concluída a concretagem dos pilares do vertedouro do Sítio Pimental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 de novembro – Expedição da roda da turbina da UG 1 do Sítio Belo Monte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Belo Monte Oficial facebook


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- tallest man-made structures in Brazil, the electric towers that hold the cables across the Amazon river





Naipesky said:


> Sobre a altura das torres, agora estou em dúvida se elas são mesmo supertall (300m).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apesar de que a maior parte dos resultados no Google aponta para 320 metros de altura, outros sites muito interessantes dão a entender uma altura menor:
> 
> 
> Um traz o seguinte esquema, que apesar de editado, parece ser original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogdopiteira.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/calha-norte-linhao-tera-torre-de-quase.html
> 
> E outro é do fabricante dos elevadores das torres, que informa com precisão os 288,6 metros do elevador (aliás, os mais altos da América Latina, certamente!), mas cita 295 nas torres.
> http://www.energy-business-review.c...ricity-powerlines-amazon-river-rainforest-686
> 
> E ainda traz algumas imagens legais:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alimak Hek_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alimak Hek_
> 
> Olha que vista!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alimak Hek_
> 
> 
> Talvez os 320 sejam com as bases... Na verdade já é difícil ter certeza da altura de prédios no Brasil, porque nem as construtoras se importam com isso. Imagine torres metálicas... imagine torres metálicas longe de tudo.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> Sobre o ranking das estruturas mais altas do Brasil, a coisa vai ficar ainda mais confusa:
> 
> 
> *1º - Torres da Linha Tucuruí-Macapá-Manaus - 320~295 metros*
> 
> ou
> 
> *1º - Observatório Amazônico com Torre Alta (ATTO): 320 metros*
> http://g1.globo.com/natureza/notici...m-no-fim-do-ano-preve-diretor-de-projeto.html
> 
> ^^ Na matéria eles mostram outra torre científica ATTO de 300 metros já erguida na Rússia/Sibéria, deixando claro que é uma estrutura cabeada, e não freestanding e mais desafiadoras, como as torres do Pará:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E a partir daí, voltamos para a velha lista:
> 
> *2º - Torre da Rádio Gaúcha AM 600 kHz em Guaíba/RS: 230 metros.*
> http://tudoradio.com/noticias/verim...-torres-de-radios-mais-altas-que-arranha-ceus
> http://py3cvsclaudio.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/radioamadorismo-simplificando-comprimento-de-onda/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.popa.com.br/_2008/imagens/paisagens/paisagens_724.htm
> 
> *3º - Torre de TV de Brasília: 224 metros.*
> http://www.educacional.com.br/especiais/brasilia/torredetv.asp
> http://www.congressodediarios.com/conheca_brasilia.php
> http://www.brasil.gov.br/governo/2010/03/torre-de-televisao
> 
> Se bem que ultimamente deram para "arredondar" a altura dela para 230m: http://www.setur.df.gov.br/visite-brasilia/torre-de-tv.html
> 
> 
> *4º - Torre da Band - São Paulo: 212 metros.*
> http://www.band.uol.com.br/grupo/torre.asp
> 
> 
> Enfim, ter um consenso sobre alturas de prédios e estruturas no Brasil é muito complicado na medida que, diferente de outros países, os próprios envolvidos não-se-importam.
> 
> Como diria o Tyrion de GOT: _"If you want PRECISION, you've come to the wrong place"._ :lol:


----------



## bagongbryan09

Nice updates!


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - BR-230 "TRANSAMAZONIAN HIGHWAY" paving and upgrades in progress



xrtn2 said:


> BR-230 PARÁ STATE - UPGRADE
> 
> Marabá - Altamira - Itaituba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BR - 230 PA - Divisa TO/PA - PA/AM by Depart. Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS *- New renders of how the 2 old Sao Paulo International Airport terminals will look after modernization, about 1 year from now.



-VM said:


>


----------



## Pif

*good*

wery good


----------



## mopc

*HYDRO *- Belo Monte has 70% of basic works completed. It is expected to become operational by 2016 or 2017. It will be the third largest hydro powerplant in the world then.


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Brazil energy ranking



Ferraz/RBR said:


> *Consumo de energia elétrica em 2011 (TWh) e variação em relação a 2010*
> 
> 1. China 4.207 (15,8%)
> 2. Estados Unidos 3.882 (-0,1%)
> 3. Japão 983 (-1,2%)
> 4. Russia 869 (1,3%)
> 5. Índia 757 (8,4%)
> 6. Canadá 551 (3,1%)
> 7. Alemanha 537 (-1,2%)
> *8. Brasil 481 (3,5%)*
> 9. Coreia do Sul 472 (4,9)
> 10. França 447 (-5,7)
> 
> 
> *Capacidade Instalada de geração elétrica em 2011 (GW)*
> 
> 1. China: 1082
> 2. Estados Unidos: 1.030
> 3. Japão: 261
> 4. Índia: 233
> 5. Alemanha: 148
> *6. Brasil: 117*
> 7. Itália: 96
> 8. França: 93
> 9. Reino Unido: 88
> 10. Espanha: 27
> 
> 
> *Capacidade Instalada Hidrelétricas em 2011 (GW)*
> 
> 1. China: 231
> *2. Brasil: 82*
> 3. Estados Unidos: 78
> 4. Canadá: 74
> 5. Rússia: 47
> 6. Índia: 42
> 7. Noruega: 28
> 8. Japão: 22
> 9. França: 18
> 10. Turquia: 17
> 
> *Capacidade Instalada Geração Nuclear em 2011 (GW)*
> 
> 1. Estados Unidos: 101
> 2. França: 63
> 3. Japão: 44
> 4. Russia: 23
> 5. Coreia do Sul: 18
> 6. Ucrânia: 13
> *Brasil (posição não sei das quantas): 2*


----------



## mopc

*PORTS *- Suape (Pernambuco state, Northeast) port videos. 



jmascena said:


> 113040807
> 
> 117384521
> 
> 113039312


New highway access pictures



jmascena said:


> Alças de acesso a Suape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> http://www1.pernambucoconstrutora.com.br/peobras/pt/emp/alcassuape.html


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY *- Embraer performs first flight of their new military cargo aircraft, the KC-390, the largest aircraft ever made in Brazil.


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - North-South railroad (Ferrovia Norte-Sul) prepares for operations to Palmas



Ricardotobias said:


> "FERROVIA NORTE SUL"
> Locomotivas começam a chegar
> Já está em Anápolis a primeira de um conjunto de quatro locomotivas que vão iniciar, nos próximos dias, as operações na Ferrovia Norte Sul, no trecho de 855 quilômetros que liga a cidade a Palmas, no Tocantins. As outras três locomotivas estão a caminho, pela BR 040, vindas da fábrica da Caterpillar em Sete Lagoas (MG), onde as 18 máquinas que vão operar na Norte Sul vêm sendo montadas. De acordo com a Valec, responsável pela ferrovia, dois outros lotes de quatro máquinas cada um estão sendo preparados para ser transportados. O restante ainda está na fase de montagem.
> Devido ao tamanho das carretas que transportam as locomotivas - 35 metros de comprimento e três de largura - a viagem de Sete Lagoas até Anápolis demora cinco dias, caso não haja qualquer obstáculo. Porém, uma das carretas em trânsito está parada no município mineiro de Três Marias, onde o asfalto cedeu. A pista já está sendo recuperada, mas a carreta ainda permanece retida, aguardando autorização do Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura e Transportes (Dnit) para seguir viagem. As outras locomotivas que fazem parte do primeiro lote também estão a caminho, mas ainda próximas de Sete Lagoas. A previsão da Valec é que as quatro máquinas estejam em Anápolis até o dia 20 deste mês.
> Operação
> A operação para a retirada da primeira locomotiva da carreta e colocação dela sobre os trilhos do pátio de manobras, no Distrito Agroindustrial de Anápolis (Daia), ao lado do Porto Seco Centro-Oeste, será realizada hoje de manhã. Ontem à tarde, duas pás carregadeiras e um caminhão caçamba fizeram uma rampa para o acesso da carreta aos trilhos.
> Ela será posicionada para que os pórticos possam içar e sustentar a locomotiva, permitindo que a carreta possa ser retirada e os pórticos desçam a máquina sobre os trilhos.
> A previsão da Valec é que as quatro locomotivas saiam de Anápolis com destino a Palmas e em seguida Imperatriz (MA), dia 23 deste mês. Na cidade maranhense, as máquinas receberão equipamentos de bordo para começar a operação. De acordo a Valec, no primeiro contrato ela venderá a capacidade de carga da ferrovia para várias empresas interessadas em usar os trilhos. A VLI é uma operadora que tem interesse em realizar operação independente. Além dela, duas outras empresas já se habilitaram para operar na ferrovia, a Tora Transportes e a Brado Logística.
> O Porto Seco vai operar também com a VLI para o transporte de minérios e grãos. De acordo com o superintendente da estação aduaneira, Édson Tavares, com a VLI o porto tem contrato em vigência. Segundo Tavares, o início das operações com o porto ainda vão demorar entre seis e noves meses. A movimentação será feita entre Anápolis e Manaus, com o transporte de insumos para a capital amazonense e de produtos fabricados na Zona Franca de Manaus para Anápolis.
> Segundo o diretor de operações da Valec, Bento José de Lima, inicialmente as máquinas transportarão cargas leves e por isso não circularão 24 horas por dia. Ele informou ainda que a máquina, com carga leve, como vai ser nesta fase inicial, tem autonomia de combustível para uma viagem de ida e volta entre Palmas até Anápolis. “Mas assim que as operações incluírem cargas pesadas, haverá a necessidade de reabastecimento e ele será feito em Anápolis através de caminhão tanque”, detalhou o diretor.
> Ele explicou que a velocidade máxima do trem será de 80 quilômetros por hora, mas que nesta primeira fase ela não passará de 60 quilômetros, com uma velocidade média de apenas 40 quilômetros por hora. A manutenção das máquinas, de acordo com Bento José de Lima, será de responsabilidade da operadora ferroviária, mas a manutenção da via será da Valec, que terceirizou o serviço para a empresa Torque Sul Comércio e Manutenção.
> Sobre a utilização da ferrovia dos Carajás, no Pará, para se ter acesso ao porto de Itaqui, no Maranhão, o diretor da Valec disse que a operadora VLI já adquiriu esse direito, acreditando por isso que o tempo de espera para entrar na ferrovia dos Carajás vai ser de poucas horas, “nada que venha comprometer o acesso ao porto”. O Centro de Controle Operacional (CCO), segundo a Valec, vai funcionar na cidade de Palmas. É o CCO que vai regular o tráfego da ferrovia, cujos trilhos são usados tanto para as viagens no sentido norte sul quanto no sentido inverso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Facebook da Innovar Construtora





rfavero said:


> Não sei se já foi divulgado aqui, em todo caso...
> 
> *Pátio da Anápolis da FNS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte das imagens: http://vfco.brazilia.jor.br/ferrovias/Ferrovia-Norte-Sul-FNS/Anapolis-patio-ferroviario.shtml


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - Wind powerr grows 140% in 2014, reaching almost 5GW of installed capacity and 1GW of actual generation.



Dudu Lex said:


> 19/02/2015 - 09:26
> 
> A capacidade instalada das usinas eólicas em operação no Brasil teve um aumento de 126,7% em 2014, passando de 2.181 MW para 4.945 MW, segundo boletim da Câmara de Comercialização de Energia Elétrica (CCEE). O crescimento (2.764 MW) é explicado pela entrada ao longo do ano de usinas viabilizadas no 2º Leilão de Energia de Reserva (LER), realizado em 2009, no 2º Leilão de Fontes Alternativas (2010) e no 12º Leilão de Energia Nova (2011), além de parques com entrega no Ambiente de Contratação Livre (ACL) e do aumento na capacidade em operação comercial de empreendimentos existentes. O ano de 2014 terminou com 195 usinas eólicas em operação comercial, 105 a mais do que no ano anterior.
> 
> Os números colocam o Brasil na 11ª posição entre os países com maior capacidade instalada no mundo, de acordo com dados do Conselho Global de Energia Eólica (GWEC, na sigla em inglês), pouco à frente de Portugal e Dinamarca. Quando observada a expansão anual, o país registrou a 4ª colocação entre os que mais colocaram megawatts eólicos em operação, com 2.764, atrás apenas de China, Alemanha e Estados Unidos**.
> 
> A geração das usinas eólicas brasileiras em dezembro de 2014 alcançou 1.908 MW médios, número 143,3% maior que no mesmo período do ano anterior, sendo que 62% desse montante foram produzidos por usinas viabilizadas em leilões de energia (1.166 MW médios), equivalentes a 3.077 MW em capacidade instalada. Outros 333 MW médios, ou 904 MW em capacidade, estão associados a empreendimentos que comercializaram no mercado livre de energia, enquanto 409 MW médios, ou 965 MW em capacidade, são de usinas construídas no âmbito do Programa de Incentivo às Fontes Alternativas de Energia Elétrica (Proinfa). A geração total em 2014, por sua vez, registrou um crescimento de 84,1% em relação a 2013.
> 
> Já o fator de capacidade médio das usinas brasileiras foi de 39% em dezembro, com destaque para a produtividade de parques no Piauí (73%) e Ceará (52%). Os fatores de capacidade apresentados no período adquirem especial relevância quando comparados com os valores médios verificados em 2013, nos países com maior capacidade eólica instalada, como China (23,7%), Estados Unidos (32,1%), Alemanha (18,5%) e Espanha (26,9%).
> 
> A maior geração por Estado foi a do Rio Grande do Norte, com 60 usinas que registraram 633 MW médios. Em seguida aparecem o Ceará (621 MW médios, 41 usinas) e Bahia (328 MW médios, 33 usinas). Em capacidade instalada, o ranking também é liderado por Rio Grande do Norte (1.723 MW), com Ceará (1.201 MW), Bahia (842 MW), Rio Grande do Sul (715 MW) e Santa Catarina (222 MW) em destaque.
> 
> O aumento da capacidade instalada em 2014 foi concentrado principalmente no Nordeste, que apresentou um crescimento de 174%, partindo de 1.451 MW e alcançando os 3.969 MW, provenientes de 156 usinas. O montante representa 80% da capacidade total de usinas eólicas do país.
> 
> **Fonte: GWEC - http://www.gwec.net/global-figures/graphs/
> 
> http://www.ccee.org.br/portal/faces...1870752747873342&_adf.ctrl-state=3z95kiras_45


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS *- first tracks of the West-East railroad are installed.




tonyssa said:


> *Assentamento dos trilhos da FIOL em Brumado e Tanhaçu​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fonte: https://www.flickr.com/photos/governodabahia/





gabrielzoeste said:


> ^^
> Trilhos da Ferrovia Oeste-Leste começam a ser assentados
> 
> 24/02/2015 - A Tarde
> 
> As obras da Ferrovia de Integração Oeste-Leste (Fiol) já estão na fase de assentamento dos trilhos em alguns lotes, como nos municípios de Brumado e Tanhaçu. Com 1.527 quilômetros de extensão, a linha férrea ligará o Porto de Ilhéus e as cidades baianas de Caetité e Barreiras ao município de Figueirópolis, no estado do Tocantins.
> 
> De agosto de 2014 até 2 de fevereiro deste ano, cerca de 35 mil toneladas de trilhos chegaram ao Porto de Ilhéus e foram encaminhadas para os trechos em obras onde já começaram a ser assentados. Nove dos 13 lotes da ferrovia estão em território baiano.
> 
> De acordo com o gerente regional da Valec Engenharias, Construções e Ferrovias S/A, Rodrigo Caires, responsável pelos lotes 3 (Tanhaçu) e 4 (Brumado) da Fiol, cerca de 75% da obra dos dois lotes já está concluída. "A previsão é fazer 20 quilômetros por mês, portanto, o prazo de conclusão dos lotes 3 e 4 é em dezembro de 2015", afirmou Rodrigo.
> 
> O lote 3 possui 115 quilômetros e, atualmente, gera 730 empregos diretos. Já o lote 4, tem 177 quilômetros e tem 1,6 mil pessoas, entre técnicos, soldadores, fiscais, entre outros profissionais, trabalhando diariamente.
> 
> Conforme o coordenador executivo de Infraestrutura e Logística da Casa Civil da Bahia, Eracy Lafuente, quando os primeiros quatro lotes, de Ilhéus a Caetité, estiverem concluídos os reflexos na economia serão ainda maiores.
> 
> "A previsão, em termos de viabilidade econômica, do lote um ao lote quatro, é de transportar 20 milhões de toneladas ao ano de granéis de minerais, garantindo o retorno do investimento na ferrovia", afirmou Eracy Lafuente.
> 
> A previsão é que a obra no trecho que compreende Ilhéus e Caetité seja finalizada entre 2016 e 2017, e o trecho entre Caetité e Barreiras comece a funcionar entre 2017 e 2018.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.revistaferroviaria.com.br/index.asp?InCdNewsletter=7806&InCdMateria=22994&InCdEditoria=2


----------



## mopc

*SPACE *- Brazil prepares to cancel Cyclone 4 space deal with Ukraine. After 12 years and hundreds of millions of dollars spent by the Brazilian government, the partly Ukrainian company was unable to launch anything into space. ]



mironga_110 said:


> *Brasília prepara rompimento do acordo com a Ucrânia sobre lançamento do Cyclone-4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Centro de montagem do Cyclone-4 na cidade ucraniana de Dnipropetrovsk_
> 
> A presidenta Dilma Roussef está se preparando para denunciar o “Tratado sobre Cooperação de Longo Prazo na Utilização do Veículo de Lançamentos Cyclone-4 no Centro de Lançamento de Alcântara” – acordo celebrado por seu antecessor, Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, com o governo da Ucrânia, a 21de outubro de 2003.
> 
> O documento, firmado em Brasília, criou a empresa binacional Alcântara Cyclone Space, que tem a seu cargo promover a realização de lançamentos espaciais. Mas, em 11 anos e meio de funcionamento – período alimentado por sucessivas liberações de verbas federais, que já somaram mais de 1 bilhão de Reais –, a companhia não conseguiu nem mesmo organizar o primeiro disparo de um Cyclone-4 em território brasileiro…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...) http://www.aereo.jor.br/2015/03/10/...-com-a-ucrania-sobre-lancamento-do-cyclone-4/


----------



## victorios

Nice move -.-'


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- BR-101 bridge 'Anita Garibaldi' and tunnel in Santa Catarina to open this May



luancarpe said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> *Duplicação da BR-101: Ponte de Laguna deve ser inaugurada no dia 15 de maio*
> 17 de março de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras estão 98% concluídas – Foto: Divulgação / ESGA Dnit​
> *Em menos de dois meses, a BR-101 catarinense deve eliminar o seu pior ponto de congestionamento. A ponte Anita Garibaldi, em Laguna, deve ser inaugurada no dia 15 de maio.*
> 
> A data ainda pode sofrer ajustes, mas o Governo Federal já estipulou uma previsão, já que a presidente Dilma Rousseff deve comparecer à cerimônia. O nome da ponte e a largada das obras foram dados pela própria presidente. Essa é a maior obra do governo federal em andamento em Santa Catarina. A ordem de serviço foi assinada por Dilma em maio de 2012.
> 
> *A obra já está 98% concluída.* A ponte já foi unida com a instalação de todas as aduelas. O desnível foi resolvido ainda em janeiro. Agora, estão sendo realizados os trabalhos finais, como a colocação do restante do asfalto na estrutura e a a instalação da iluminação.
> 
> *O asfalto já está aplicado em 65% da ponte. Falta o trecho estaiado e o trecho do lado sul.* A iluminação está sendo instalada pela empresa Sadenco Sul Americana de Engenharia e Comércio.
> 
> *Veja mais fotos da ponte:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT​
> *Ponte de Laguna (Sobre o Canal de Laranjeiras)*
> 
> • Localização: Km 312,9 – Km 315,8.
> • Município de Laguna/SC.
> • Extensão: 2.815 metros.
> • Empresa: Consórcio Camargo Corrêa, Aterpa M. Martins, Construbase.
> • Valor contratado: R$ 760.821.066,01.
> • Prazo contratual: Maio/2015.
> 
> Estamos em Obras





luancarpe said:


> *BR-101: Concluída obra do túnel de Tubarão. Tráfego não tem prazo para ser liberado*
> 19 de fevereiro de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obras do túnel foram concluídas – Foto: Divulgação / ESGA Dnit​
> *As obras do túnel do Morro do Formigão, na BR-101, foram concluídas nos últimos dias. Foram construídos acessos provisórios para testes de carga e tráfego na pista, em Tubarão.*
> 
> *Falta apenas a finalização de alguns acabamentos. Porém, o tráfego ainda não tem data para ser liberado.* Para que isso aconteça, antes, é preciso que sejam concluídas as obras complementares entre os quilômetros 337 e 339. *Será construído um pequeno viaduto, alças de acesso e saída antes e depois o túnel, além da recuperação da pista antiga. O projeto começou a ser feito em janeiro.*
> 
> O túnel tem 900 metros de extensão, duas pistas (mentira. É uma única pista sentido Norte-Sul) com duas faixas de cada lado, além do acostamento. As obras começaram em fevereiro de 2013.
> 
> *Veja mais fotos do túnel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divulgação / ESGA DNIT​
> Estamos em Obras





luancarpe said:


> *Logo exposição esta noite Bananal Laguna-SC Brasil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07 de março
> 
> Ronaldo Amboni
> 
> *Morro do Formigão: túnel de Tubarão-SC Brasil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 de março
> 
> Ronaldo Amboni
> ​


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - new picture of Belo Monte powerplant (Xingu River, Amazon, 11GW), Brazil's largest ongoing infrastructure project and the third largerst hydro powerplant on Earth when completed by late 2016/2017.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS *- video on the twinning of Regis Bittencourt, the Sao Paulo-Curitiba section of BR-116, whose hilly section at Serra do Cafezal still has 13km of simple undivided highway due to complex terrain. The new 13km will open by 2017. This is the worst highway bottleneck in Brazil at this moment.



luancarpe said:


>


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY *- Embraer KC 390 under construction near Sao Paulo city










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pacgov/16485583935/


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - video about southern part of North-South railway (Ferrovia Norte-Sul) between Minas Gerais and São Paulo


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - New transmission line from belo Monte will start operating


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - New solar farm in Northeastern Brazil, Piauí state, 300MW



luancarpe said:


> *Enel Green Power*
> Publicado em 26 de jun de 2018
> 
> It’s Enel Green Power’s largest solar plant in Latin America. It came into operation on 28 November and represents a milestone for our presence in Brazil and on the continent. It’s the Nova Olinda photovoltaic field: 292 MW of clean energy located in the town of Ribeira do Piauí, in the north eastern state of Piauí.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Porto Alegre - new bridge over the Guaíba river - update



Sangnaris said:


>


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Sao Paulo - Coast "Tamoios" highway modernization - forumer update



Marcio Staffa said:


> 26/05


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORT* - Brazil recovers and Sao Paulo is (in 2018) the city with the 22nd largest airport passenger number worldwide.



RobertoBancrofth said:


> Maiores Aeroportos de 2018
> 
> 1	.	Atlanta	→	107.394.029
> 2	.	Pequim Capital	→	100.983.000
> 3	.	Dubai Internacional	→	89.149.388
> 4	.	Los Angeles	→	87.534.384
> 5	.	Tokyo Haneda	→	87.098.683
> 6	.	Chicago O'Hare	→	83.400.000
> 7	.	London Heathrow	→	80.104.244
> 8	.	Hong Kong	→	74.707.000
> 9	.	Xangai Pudong	→	74.054.332
> 10	.	Paris CDG	→	72.229.723
> 11	.	Amsterdam	→	71.053.157
> 12	.	Delhi	→	69.867.014
> 13	.	Guangzhou Baiyun	→	69.774.793
> 14	.	Frankfurt	→	69.510.269
> 15	.	Dallas	→	69.112.607
> 16	.	Seul Incheon	→	68.259.710
> 17	.	Istanbul Atatürk	→	67.981.446
> 18	.	Jakarta	→	65.893.904
> 19	.	Singapura	→	65.630.000
> 20	.	Denver	→	64.494.613
> 21	.	Bangkok Suvarnabhumi	→	63.378.923
> 22	.	Nova York JFK	→	61.909.148
> 23	.	Kuala Lumpur Internacional	→	59.948.000
> 24	.	Madrid	→	57.891.340
> 25	.	San Francisco	→	57.793.313
> 26	.	Chengdu	→	52.950.529
> 27	.	Barcelona	→	50.172.457
> 28	.	Bombaim	→	49.876.769
> 29	.	Seattle	→	49.849.520
> 30	.	Las Vegas	→	49.716.584
> 31	.	Toronto	→	49.507.418
> 32	.	Shenzen	→	49.347.000
> *33	.	Cidade do México	→	47.700.547*
> 34	.	Orlando	→	47.696.627
> 35	.	Kunming	→	47.088.140
> 36	.	Taipei Taoyuan	→	46.535.180
> 37	.	Charlotte	→	46.444.410
> 38	.	Munich	→	46.253.623
> 39	.	London Gatwick	→	46.075.400
> 40	.	Nova York Newark	→	46.065.175
> 41	.	Moscow Sheremetyevo	→	45.348.150
> 42	.	Manila	→	45.082.544
> 43	.	Miami	→	45.044.312
> 44	.	Phoenix	→	44.943.686
> 45	.	Xian	→	44.653.433
> 46	.	Sydney	→	44.389.000
> 47	.	Houston	→	43.807.539
> 48	.	Xangai Hongqiao	→	43.664.830
> 49	.	Rome Fiumicino	→	42.995.119
> 50	.	Tokyo Narita	→	42.601.130
> *51	.	São Paulo Guarulhos	→	42.230.432*
> 
> *Por Continente*
> 
> *Asia* → 21
> *América Anglo-Saxônica* → 16 aeroportos
> *Europa Ocidental* → 8
> *Europa Oriental* → 2
> *América Latina* → 2
> *Oceania* → 1
> *Oriente Médio* → 1
> 
> 
> 
> Por cidade
> Entre parenteses crescimento em relação 2017
> 
> 1	.	*Delta do Perola* →	213.309.744	(	*12.961.453* )
> 2	.	*Londres* →	177.221.376	(	*6.238.606* )
> 3	.	*Nova Iorque* →	142.041.928	(	*6.527.846* )
> 4	.	*Tokyo* →	130.537.983	(	3.761.298	)
> 5	.	*Xangai* →	117.719.162	(	*5.806.457* )
> 6	.	*Los Angeles* →	112.468.037	(	4.410.995	)
> 7	.	*Paris* →	109.137.494	(	3.977.488	)
> 8	.	*Pequim* →	107.496.030	(	*5.756.147* )
> 9	.	*Atlanta* →	107.394.029	(	3.491.037	)
> 10	.	*Chicago* →	105.273.209	(	2.793.790	)
> 11	.	*Bangkok* →	104.137.071	(	4.976.610	)
> 12	.	*Istambul* →	102.117.962	(	*7.313.359* )
> 13	.	*Dubai* →	102.089.590	(	1576963	)
> 14	.	*Moscou* →	97.391.973	(	*7.902.254* )
> 15	.	*Seul* →	92.862.298	(	*5.679.119* )
> 16	.	*Miami* →	87.521.625	(	4.616.807	)
> 17	.	*San Francisco* →	85.706.856	(	4.321.861	)
> 18	.	*Dallas* →	85.341.758	(	2.525.917	)
> 19	.	*Hong Kong* →	74.707.000	(	1.839.000	)
> 20	.	*Washington* →	74.629.617	(	1.566.082	)
> 21	.	*Jakarta* →	74.308.159	(	3.358.289	)
> 22	.	*São Paulo* →	73.699.261	(	4.572.818	)
> 23	.	*Frankfurt* →	71.603.137	(	4.654.639	)
> 24	.	*Amsterdam* →	71.053.157	(	2.591.943	)
> 25	.	*Delhi	*→	69.867.014	(	*6.415.511* )
> 26	.	*Guangzhou* →	69.774.793	(	3.998.705	)
> 27	.	*Singapura* →	65.630.000	(	3.410.427	)
> 28	.	*Denver* →	64.494.613	(	3.115.217	)
> 29	.	*Kuala Lumpur* →	61.911.989	(	476.776	)
> 30	.	*Houston* →	58.284.008	(	4.152.120	)
> 31	.	*Madrid* →	57.891.340	(	4.488.834	)
> 32	.	*Barcelona* →	53.229.909	(	2.975.629	)
> 33	.	*Toronto* →	53.033.048	(	2.503.544	)
> 34	.	*Chengdu* →	52.950.529	(	3.148.836	)
> 35	.	*Taipei* →	52.761.112	(	1.939.256	)
> 36	.	*Orlando* →	50.790.627	(	3.256.916	)
> 
> *Delta do Rio da Perola colocado a titulo de curiosidade por não ser oficial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiores Crescimentos Absolutos de 2018
> 
> 1	.	Bangalore	→	7.284.300
> 2	.	Jeda	→	7.118.618
> 3	.	Delhi	→	6.415.511
> 4	.	Seul Incheon	→	6.177.678
> 5	.	Antalya	→	5.732.455
> 6	.	Moscou Sheremetyevo	→	5.255.150
> 7	.	Pequim Capital	→	5.197.000
> 8	.	Frankfurt	→	5.009.883
> 9	.	Istambul Atatürk	→	4.562.684
> 10	.	Madrid	→	4.488.834
> *11	.	São Paulo Guarulhos	→	4.414.432
> *​


----------



## mopc

*MILITARY* - Saab-Embraer project - Gripen jet fighter - Youtube videos



Edson Fukumoto said:


>


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - Norte-Sul (North-South) Railroad - to operate fully this June


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Updated forumer map of Brazil's dual carriageway highways (mapa de rodovias duplicadas) 

As of early 2019


----------



## mopc

Full version


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - Ferronorte to expand its rails to Cuiabá and dualize current network between Sao Paulo state and Rondonopolis



mattCGB said:


> *Trilhos da Ferrovia Vicente Vuolo trarão indústrias, além de produtos de valor agregado para Cuiabá​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Os trilhos da Ferrovia Senador Vicente Vuolo deverão trazer para Cuiabá e municípios vizinhos não apenas desenvolvimento econômico e geração de trabalho com a instalação de seus terminais e indústrias que podem ser construídas, mas também produtos de valor agregado de outros Estados e redução de frete perante o modal rodoviário. A ampliação dos trilhos de Rondonópolis a Cuiabá e posteriormente até Sorriso, como está sendo estudando, deverá ter R$ 5 bilhões em investimentos no total.
> 
> Os trilhos da Ferrovia Senador Vicente Vuolo chegaram de fato a Mato Grosso em 2000 com a inauguração do terminal de Alto Taquari e avançaram até Rondonópolis em 2013. O próximo passo é Cuiabá e posteriormente Sorriso. No total estimasse que o trecho de aproximadamente 600 km, ou seja, de Rondonópolis a Sorriso, passando por Cuiabá, tenha um investimento de R$ 5 bilhões.
> 
> Em nota enviada ao Agro Olhar, a Concessionária Rumo ALL, que detém a concessão da malha ferroviária da Vicente Vuolo em Mato Grosso, pontua que "que vem estudando o referido projeto, em virtude das solicitações do Governo Estadual e de diversas entidades do Mato Grosso, que demonstram interesse na obra por sua importância para o Estado. Dados sobre capacidade, demanda e investimentos ainda não foram definidos".
> 
> Segundo especialistas, espera-se uma redução média de 50% do frete rodoviário com a chegada dos trilhos até Cuiabá, principalmente de cargas vindas de outros Estados, e que a Capital mato-grossense tenha uma procura para a instalação de indústrias.
> 
> “Com a chegada dos trilhos à Cuiabá teremos a vantagem da vinda de produtos do Sul e do Sudeste. Cada produto tem seu valor. Então, a redução do frete dependerá disso. Além disso, você melhorando a logística permite que mais indústrias se instalem aqui. Contudo, é preciso que o governo venha de encontro com um programa de incentivo para trazer essas indústrias”, comenta o diretor do Movimento Pró-Logística, Edeon Vaz.
> 
> De acordo com o presidente do Fórum Pró-Ferrovia, Francisco Vuolo, os benefícios que poderão surgir com os trilhos até Cuiabá, e posteriormente Sorriso, são imensuráveis. “Basta analisar o impacto positivo que a chegada da ferrovia trouxe aos municípios que tiveram seus terminais instalados como Alto Araguaia e Rondonópolis. A movimentação econômica aumentou, muitas empresas se instalaram, terras valorizaram e novos postos de trabalho surgiram”.
> 
> Francisco Vuolo acredita que para Cuiabá os benefícios serão ainda maiores, pois a cidade é o centro consumidor do Estado, o que permitirá um fluxo de produtos a serem transportados de São Paulo para Mato Grosso, a chamada carga de retorno. *“E, esse fluxo com certeza trará produtos industrializados de valor agregado”.*
> 
> O presidente do Fórum Pró-Ferrovia pontua que alguns segmentos industriais já instalados em Mato Grosso tem interesse na ferrovia para o transporte de cargas de outros Estados para cá. *“Tivemos uma solicitação de um empresa de cimentos , que tem o interesse de trazer de trem o chamado coque de petróleo, que é um insumo utilizado para dar liga ao cimento, e que hoje é transportado por caminhões até a região de Nobres”*.
> 
> Questionado sobre uma possível redução de fluxo de caminhões nas principais rodovias federais de Mato Grosso, como as BRs-163, 364 e 070, Vuolo afirma acredita que a princípio não haverá uma queda no trânsito.
> 
> “Mas, com certeza teremos um novo formato no modal. Até porque não cabe à ferrovia ir até as fazendas para carregar a colheita. Quem sempre cumprirá esse papel serão as carretas. Devemos entender que cada modal cumpre um papel dentro da logística. Nós defendemos um equilíbrio entre os modais”, diz Vuolo.
> 
> O presidente do Fórum Pró-Ferrovia acrescenta ainda que “É inadmissível que um país como o nosso viver situações como as que ocorrem em Mato Grosso, onde o caminhão carrega em Sorriso e percorre mais de 2 mil km para descarregar no porto de Santos (SP) ou Paranaguá (PR). Essa tarefa de longos percursos, com riscos maiores de acidentes, roubos e menor segurança, não cabe ao transporte rodoviário e sim ao ferroviário ou hidroviário. Por isso, teremos os caminhões fazendo as curtas distâncias, viajando na mesma intensidade, e os trens as longas distâncias”.
> 
> http://www.olhardireto.com.br/agro/noticias/exibir.asp?id=25069&noticia=ferrovia-trara-industrias-e-valor-agregado-para-cuiaba





josinei said:


> *Rumo vai duplicar Malha Norte, com mais 700 km*
> 
> A concessionária de ferrovias Rumo vai quase duplicar a extensão da Malha Norte que, juntamente com a Malha Paulista, forma o corredor que liga Rondonópolis (MT) ao porto de Santos (SP), o principal na exportação do agronegócio brasileiro. Aos 735 quilômetros atuais da Malha Norte a Rumo pretende adicionar 700 quilômetros para interligar Rondonópolis a Sorriso (MT). O investimento estimado para construir o trecho é de aproximadamente R$ 6 bilhões.
> 
> Como a concessão da Malha Norte só vence em 2079, o investimento é amortizável dentro do prazo. O projeto, contudo, só deve sair do papel se houver um grande investimento na ampliação da capacidade da Malha Paulista, já que a carga a ser escoada pela Malha Norte precisa passar pela Malha Paulista para acessar o porto de Santos.
> 
> "É uma questão de ordem lógica. Qualquer expansão na Malha Norte tem como precondição um grande investimento na Malha Paulista", disse ao Valor o diretor regulatório e de assuntos institucionais da Rumo, Guilherme Penin. O executivo debateu o assunto em um encontro sobre ferrovia realizado em Cuiabá, no início da semana, por onde o novo trecho deve passar.
> 
> A Rumo pretende desembolsar R$ 4,7 bilhões na Malha Paulista para expandir a oferta anual de transporte das atuais 30 milhões de toneladas para 75 milhões de toneladas. Para amortizar esse investimento, a companhia pediu ao governo a prorrogação antecipada da concessão por mais 30 anos, até 2058.
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.valor.com.br/empresas/5834997/rumo-vai-duplicar-malha-norte-com-mais-700-km






Ferronorte Rondonopolis Yard



rfavero said:


> Para quem ainda não conhece o pátio de Rondonópolis da Ferronorte.
> 
> A primeira imagem que aparece "parece" ser um posto provisório de abastecimento das locomotivas.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Army taking over expansion of Porto Alegre-Pelotas highway after private company went bankrupt and abandoned the project in 2016. This southern tip section of the BR-116 highway connects Porto Alegre (and thus the rest of Brazil) to the port of Rio Grande, one of Brazil's largest



luancarpe said:


> *SBT RS*
> Publicado em 5 de jun de 2019


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - River barge and freight train crossing railbridge over Paraná river, Ferronorte railroad


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - New Solar power complex in Bahia



jguima said:


> *Engie vai investir R$ 1,6 bilhão em novo complexo eólico na Bahia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foram investidos R$ 2 bilhões na primeira fase do Conjunto Eólico Campo Largo, que tem capacidade total instalada de 326,7 MW e entrou em operação comercial em dezembro passado (Foto: João Wendel/Divulgação)*​
> 
> *A Engie vai investir R$ 1,6 bilhão na Bahia, para a construção da segunda fase do Conjunto Eólico Campo Largo, que é formado por 11 parques, com capacidade total produzir 361,2 MegaWatts (MW), no município de Umburanas.* O anúncio foi feito durante a assinatura do protocolo de intenções com a Secretaria de Desenvolvimento Econômico do Estado (SDE), na semana passada. O novo empreendimento deve gerar cerca de 1 mil empregos, no pico das obras civis.
> 
> De acordo com Guilherme Ferrari, gerente de Desenvolvimento de Negócios da Engie, as obras do complexo iniciaram neste mês de junho. “A entrada em operação comercial deve ser entre agosto e setembro de 2020, finalizando em março de 2021, já que os parques vão começando a operar em sequência”, explica.
> 
> 
> “Desde que começamos os investimentos na Bahia, em 2014, a SDE vem nos apoiando bastante. O Estado faz um papel muito importante em facilitar a vida do empreendedor, conversando, vendo os pontos críticos do projeto e em que ele pode ajudar, seja em questões fundiárias, ambientais ou de infraestrutura. E isso é um grande diferencial, além de criar um ambiente propício para novos investimentos”, afirma Ferrari.
> 
> Para Luiz Gugé, chefe de Gabinete e secretário da SDE, em exercício, assinar protocolo com empresas de energias renováveis é estratégico para o estado. “Ficamos muito satisfeitos, pois a secretaria trata de forma muito cuidadosa de toda cadeia, como regulamentação de terras e linhas de transmissão, fornecendo todo apoio à empresa. Estes parques eólicos não levam somente investimentos, mas também desenvolvimento sustentável e social para as regiões, em especial, o semiárido”, destaca.
> 
> *Engie na Bahia*
> 
> 
> *Foram investidos R$ 2 bilhões na primeira fase do Conjunto Eólico Campo Largo, que tem capacidade total instalada de 326,7 MW e entrou em operação comercial em dezembro passado. O complexo foi o primeiro investimento da Engie em energia eólica na Bahia. Localizado nos municípios de Umburanas e Sento Sé, o empreendimento é formado por 11 parques eólicos, tem um total de 121 aerogeradores e gerou 1,4 mil empregos na fase de construção.*
> 
> *Leilão A-6*
> 
> 
> *A Bahia foi o estado que mais cadastrou empreendimentos em eólica e solar para participação no Leilão de Energia Nova, A-6, de 2019.* O cadastramento de projetos foi concluído pela Empresa de Pesquisa Energética (EPE), na semana passada. Dos 845 empreendimentos eólicos cadastrados com oferta de 25,1 mil MW, o estado foi responsável pelo cadastramento de 298, com 8,4 mil MW. Já em solar, a Bahia foi responsável por 218 (6,9 MW) cadastros, do total de 825 (29,7 MW). O leilão está previsto para ser realizado em 17 de outubro.
> 
> 
> https://www.bahiadevalor.com.br/201...r-16-bilhao-em-novo-complexo-eolico-na-bahia/


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY* - Car manufacturer CAOA intends to create an exclusively Brazilian car brand in the near future. They have been manufacturing Korean and Chinese models for the past few years.


----------



## mopc

*DEVELOPMENT* - South America map by level of human development, by subnational region


----------



## mopc

*MILITARY* - Saab Gripen jet fighter first power-on in Sweden. The Gripen fighter technology will be transferred to Brazil and the fleet of jet fighters will be built by Embraer in Brazil. The plane will become operational by 2022.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Political pact makes paving the Amazonian highway BR-319 far more likely in the near future.










http://www.rondoniaovivo.com/geral/...idem-se-unir-pelo-asfaltamento-da-br-319.html


----------



## mopc

*ECONOMY* - Sao Paulo governor João Dória and former finance minister Henrique Meirelles discuss the priovatization program of the state of São Paulo and other Brazilian issues on Bloomberg.



pereira951 said:


> Doria deu uma passadinha na Bloomberg





Edson Fukumoto said:


>


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY* - Portugal to buy 5 units of the Brazilian Embraer KC390 freight aircraft



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Portugal vai comprar cinco KC-390 da Embraer por 827 milhões de euros*
> 
> _2019-07-11 15:53:07_
> http://www.ovale.com.br |
> _Em comunicado, João Gomes Cravinho, ministro da Defesa Nacional de Portugal, confirma compra das aeronaves_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*O primeiro dos cinco aviões será entregue às Forças Armadas portuguesas em fevereiro de 2023, mantendo as entregas restantes até fevereiro de 2027*_
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de dois anos de negociação, o governo de Portugal anunciou que vai comprar cinco cargueiros multimissão KC-390 da Embraer, tornando-se o principal cliente de exportação da aeronave. O país europeu também comprará um simulador de voo da Embraer. O pacote custará 827 milhões de euros, cerca de R$ 3,4 bilhões.
> 
> O primeiro dos cinco aviões será entregue às Forças Armadas portuguesas em fevereiro de 2023, mantendo as entregas restantes até fevereiro de 2027.
> 
> 
> Em comunicado, o governo português informou que a aquisição dos aviões reforçará as capacidades das forças armadas, incluindo o combate a incêndios florestais.
> 
> Portugal pretende utilizar o avião da fabricante brasileira para substituir os modelos Hércules C-130 da Força Aérea nacional.
> 
> 
> O KC-390 surgiu em um projeto de 2009 para atender a FAB (Força Aérea Brasileira), que comprou 28 unidades em 2014, por R$ 7,2 bilhões. A primeira entrega ocorrerá neste segundo semestre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Hangar de montagem do KC 390 na fábrica da Embraer em Gavião Peixoto*_
> 
> 
> https://www.ovale.com.br/_conteudo/...-390-da-embraer-por-827-milhoes-de-euros.html


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - German documentary about transporting a 200-ton transformer to a powerplant in the Amazon


----------



## mopc




----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - BR-319 tender process launched for "middle section" paving



josinei said:


> *BR-319/AM: DNIT lança edital para contratar projeto de pavimentação do ‘Trecho do Meio’*
> 
> Conforme compromisso assumido pelo Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes – DNIT e o Ministério da Infraestrutura, foi publicado nesta sexta-feira (8), no Diário Oficial da União, o edital de licitação para contratação da empresa que vai elaborar o projeto básico e executivo de engenharia para pavimentação e melhoramentos do chamado “Trecho do Meio” da BR-319, no Amazonas. Este é mais um passo para garantir o asfaltamento deste trecho não pavimentado da BR-319, que é a única ligação rodoviária entre Manaus, capital do Amazonas, e Porto Velho, capital de Rondônia.
> 
> “Esse é um objetivo do governo Bolsonaro, do ministro Tarcísio e estamos trabalhando exatamente nessa direção para dar, cada vez mais, as entregas que a sociedade brasileira tanto merece”, comentou o diretor-geral do DNIT, general Antônio Leite dos Santos Filho. Nesta semana, para realizar vistoria técnica na rodovia, o diretor-geral do DNIT percorreu a BR-319 entre as duas capitais.
> 
> O edital de licitação contempla a pavimentação deste segmento da BR-319, como também melhoramentos, incluindo obras de arte especiais, que são pontes rodoviárias. O segmento fica localizado entre o km 250 e o km 656.
> 
> A BR-319 é fundamental para o escoamento de produtos agropecuários da região bem como da produção industrial da Zona Franca de Manaus, além de garantir o transporte de pessoas. As alternativas à rodovia são o transporte aéreo ou por barco, uma viagem que dura quase uma semana. São quase 800 quilômetros de extensão entre Porto Velho e Manaus, sendo que os segmentos localizados próximos às capitais estão asfaltados, totalizando quase 400 quilômetros.
> 
> Edital
> 
> O edital referente à licitação pode ser obtido na Coordenação Geral de Cadastro e Licitações do DNIT, no edifício sede da Autarquia, em Brasília, ou por meio dos sítios www.dnit.gov.br ou www.comprasgovernamentais.gov.br.
> 
> A licitação está sendo realizada pelo sistema RDC Eletrônico, sob o número 335/2019. As empresas interessadas em participar podem encaminhar suas propostas ao site www.comprasnet.gov.br a partir desta sexta-feira (8). A abertura das propostas está prevista para o dia 2 de dezembro, às 15 h, também no site www.comprasnet.gov.br.
> 
> http://www.dnit.gov.br/noticias/br-...eto-de-pavimentacao-do-2018trecho-do-meio2019


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - Brazil surpasses Canada and becomes the country with the 8th largest wind power installed capacity - 12.7GW



Davijp said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5AaneAAlMA/
> 
> O Brasil ultrapassou o Canadá no ranking mundial de capacidade instalada de energia eólica em 2017, passando a ocupar a oitava posição, de acordo com levantamento feito pelo Global World Energy Council (GWEC) e divulgado pela Associação Brasileira de Energia Eólica (Abeeólica). No ano passado, foram adicionados 52,57 gigawatts (GW) de potência de energia eólica no mundo, chegando a uma capacidade instalada total de 539,58 GW.
> 
> O Brasil acrescentou 2,022 GW de potência eólica ano passado, chegando a 12,763 GW. O primeiro lugar segue com a China, que acrescentou 19,5 GW ano passado e chegou a 188,232 GW de capacidade instalada da fonte eólica.
> .
> Fonte: G1.


----------



## mopc

Hydro map - world


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Sao Paulo Road ring (Rodoanel) - 4th section (North section) to resume construction and be completed by 2022.



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *Doria vai retomar Rodoanel, com gasto extra de R$ 1,7 bi*
> 
> _Bruno Ribeiro, O Estado de S.Paulo
> 21 de novembro de 2019 | 05h00_
> 
> _Maior obra do Estado de SP, que já consumiu R$ 10 bilhões, pode não ser concluída até o fim do mandato do tucano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Canteiro de obras do Rodoanel Norte, em São Paulo: construção está paralisada desde 2018 e MPF suspeita de superfaturamento no projeto *_
> _Foto: JF DIORIO / ESTADÃO_
> 
> 
> 
> Já sem a certeza de que conseguirá entregar o Trecho Norte do Rodoanel Mário Covas até o fim do mandato, o governo João Doria (PSDB) prepara um programa de transparência inédito para divulgação do andamento de obras, que inclui imagens diárias de drones e publicação de notas de pagamento na internet, para mostrar a retomada dos trabalhos e afastar a imagem de superfaturamento exposta pela Operação Lava Jato.
> 
> Maior obra do Estado, com gasto já realizado na ordem de R$ 10 bilhões, o Rodoanel está paralisado desde o primeiro semestre do ano passado e sua conclusão deve implicar em um gasto extra de R$ 1,7 bilhão, totalizando R$ 11,7 bilhões. O valor é 30% maior do que os R$ 9 bilhões orçados inicialmente. A promessa da gestão Geraldo Alckmin (PSDB) era de concluí-la em 2016.
> 
> Estimando lançar novos editais em fevereiro do ano que vem, o governo Doria calcula que sejam necessários entre 18 e 24 meses para que a rodovia fique pronta, o que estoura o calendário eleitoral de 2022. O governador pretende disputar a Presidência.
> 
> A retomada das obras caminha em duas frentes, uma de engenharia e outra de comunicação. Na frente de engenharia, a Secretaria Estadual de Logística e Transporte, que assumiu a gestão do Rodoanel com a extinção da estatal Desenvolvimento Rodoviário S/A (Dersa), aguarda os detalhes finais de um relatório do Instituto de Pesquisas Tecnológicas (IPT) para delimitar exatamente o que ainda precisa ser feito dos contratos originais da obra, assinados na gestão Alckmin.
> 
> _*Arbitragem*_
> Os seis lotes originais deverão ser relicitados com base no que falta fazer em cada trecho e novas empresas vão assumir os canteiros. Um dos pontos mais complexos está no Lote 6 (no lado leste da pista, próximo a Arujá), onde matacões (blocos de rocha compactados) que não haviam sido detectados anteriormente terão de ser retirados sem explosões, uma vez que ficam próximos de uma comunidade.
> 
> Os superfaturamentos anteriores estavam justamente em serviços como remoção de matacões e de terraplanagem, segundo as investigações.
> 
> Todos os contratos, com as empresas Mendes Júnior, Isolux, Corsan, OAS, Acciona, Construcap e Copasa foram parar na Justiça, em processo de arbitragem. Parte dos contratos foi rescindida em dezembro, quando o Estado estava sob gestão de Márcio França (PSB) e os três contratos restantes foram rescindidos já no governo Doria.
> 
> As empresas argumentam que não receberam por todos os serviços executados e, ao todo, cobram do Estado cerca de R$ 900 milhões.
> 
> Já na frente de comunicação, o governo do Estado prepara uma central de monitoramento, que ficará no Lote 1 (próximo à Rodovia dos Bandeirantes). Ali, uma das ideias é colocar equipes de plantão para receber pessoas interessadas em acompanhar as obras, com carros à disposição para percorrer os canteiros.
> 
> _*Aplicativo*_
> Além de imagens de drones e câmeras, que ficarão online, a central deve municiar um hotsite e um aplicativo, que darão acesso a todas as notas de pagamento a fornecedores da obra, com descrição de gastos.
> 
> O modelo é baseado em um sistema usado pela Prefeitura de São Paulo. Com isso, o Estado espera que interessados e a imprensa possam ter informações em tempo real, afastando suspeitas de que novos desvios possam ocorrer.
> 
> Essas frentes trabalham sob a sombra da Operação Lava Jato, que na sede da secretaria se faz presente com uma sala, instalada no térreo, em que o governo guarda os 31 mil documentos referentes à obra que estão à disposição dos procuradores da força-tarefa em São Paulo. Em agosto, a Procuradoria da República enviou ofício ao governo de São Paulo pedindo que nenhum papel relacionado à obra fosse destruído.
> 
> _*Para lembrar*_
> Em 2018, a Operação Pedra no Caminho, um desdobramento paulista da Lava Jato, prendeu 14 pessoas, entre elas o ex-presidente da Dersa Laurence Casagrande Lourenço, que ficou detido por três meses. Todos foram denunciados à Justiça.
> 
> Baseado em cálculo do Tribunal de Contas da União, o Ministério Público Federal estimou o superfaturamento da obra em R$ 625 milhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://politica.estadao.com.br/not...oanel-com-gasto-extra-de-r-1-7-bi,70003096991


----------



## mopc

Tax revenue vs GDP per capita


----------



## mopc

*SCIENCE* - New Brazilian particle accelerator completes first electron test lap










https://www.uol.com.br/tilt/noticia...eiro-alcanca-1-volta-completa-de-eletrons.htm


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Paving of BR-163 in the Amazon is complete


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY *- Ceremony for the opening of commercial isotopic uranium enrichment centrifuge for Brazil's nuclear powerplants.


----------



## mopc

General statistics on marriage and civilian life



pereira951 said:


> *Registro Civil 2018 IBGE
> 
> 
> Nascimentos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> *Casamentos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> *Óbitos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> https://agenciadenoticias.ibge.gov....arquivos/c2c8f341fec7376677bcd917d51372a7.pdf


----------



## mopc

*RAILWAYS* - Video about the West-East Railroad in Bahia (Ferrovia Oeste-Leste)


----------



## mopc

More rail videos


----------



## mopc

Economy growth annual rate history


----------



## DiogoBaptista

I have to congratulate your participation here.

You should take attention to your content, some of it are enitery on portuguese desrespecting the forum rules on the international section.. 

Also about the offtopics, some posts are away from the main subject, infraestructrure.


----------



## mopc

All content in Portuguese has a headline in the beginning of the post translated into English. Anyone is free to use Google translate to translate that content. 

Youtube videos sometimes can be translated in the embedded subtitles feature. Otherwise there is no choice, but I still post them because better to have something in Portuguese than nothing.

Economy and politics issues are posted here because economy and politics affects infrastructure


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Florianopolis highway arch video update



luancarpe said:


> *Arteris*
> 5 de nov. de 2019


----------



## mopc

*ECONOMY* - Brazil turns green in the CDS map again



Paulistex said:


> Quem diria que veríamos o Brasil verde nesse mapa


----------



## mopc

*Unsustainable muinicipalities by state*



Edson Fukumoto said:


>


----------



## mopc

2019 Hunger Map


----------



## mopc

Most dangerous countries to visit, 2019


----------



## mopc

*SCIENCE* - Brazil to open its new, modern research station in Antactica, this March (2020)














































https://g1.globo.com/fantastico/not...e-com-seguranca-reforcada-apos-incendio.ghtml


----------



## mopc

*BRIDGES* - Hercilio Luz bridge in Florianopolis reopened after decades of renovation

Built in 1926


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - Updated map of Brazil's railroads - 2020 - includes railroads under construction










source = http://www.dnit.gov.br/modais-2/ferrovias/AtlasFerrovirioVersoFinal.pdf


----------



## Felipe C. Silva

I'm sorry, but this map seems inaccurate. For instance, one thing I noticed is that it's missing the Vitoria-Minas railway between BH and Vitória.




mopc said:


> *RAILROADS* - Updated map of Brazil's railroads - 2020 - includes railroads under construction
> 
> source = http://www.dnit.gov.br/modais-2/ferrovias/AtlasFerrovirioVersoFinal.pdf


----------



## mopc

*INDUSTRY* - After Boeing buys 80% of Embraer, the new smaller company will focus on smaller aircraft nd military projects, as well as the "flying car" people shuttle



Edson Fukumoto said:


> *APÓS VENDA PARA BOEING, COMO SERÁ A ‘NOVA EMBRAER’*
> 
> _Luciana Dyniewicz
> 22 de janeiro de 2020 | 11h00_
> 
> _Mesmo menor e sem sua principal divisão - a de aviação comercial, arrematada pela americana Boeing -, companhia tem boas perspectivas pela frente, dizem analistas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*O Praetor 600, que custa a partir de US$ 20 milhões, é uma das apostas da divisão de jatos executivos da Embraer, que começa a apresentar rentabilidade melhor.
> FOTO: DENIS BALIBOUSE/REUTERS - 21/5/2019*_
> 
> 
> 
> Uma empresa com cerca de nove mil funcionários, três fábricas no País e outras duas nos Estados Unidos, além de uma receita anual na casa dos R$ 8 bilhões. Essa é a Embraer que sobrará aqui quando a Boeing levar seus 80% da divisão de aviões comerciais, a joia da coroa da fabricante brasileira de aeronaves. A compra foi fechada há um ano e meio e a expectativa é que os órgãos reguladores concluam a análise do negócio até abril.
> 
> A Embraer remanescente passará longe de ser uma companhia irrelevante, mas não se compara à atual, com receita de R$ 18 bilhões e valor de mercado de R$ 15 bilhões. Para continuar *– e sobreviver *– sem sua divisão comercial, motor da companhia, a fabricante terá de se reinventar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fontes do mercado admitem que a Embraer remanescente será uma empresa menor, mas não são pessimistas com o futuro da companhia. As duas principais divisões da “nova Embraer” *– a de fabricação de jatos executivos e a de aviões para uso militar –, que historicamente apresentam resultados inconsistentes, acabam de colocar novos e eficientes produtos no mercado. A perspectiva é que, a partir deste ano, a demanda por eles seja crescente.
> 
> No fim do ano passado, o banco UBS passou, inclusive, a recomendar as ações da Embraer para compra porque os braços de aviação executiva e militar da empresa haviam apresentado melhorias que estavam passando despercebidas. Entre elas, citava o potencial de venda dos novos modelos Praetor 600 e Praetor 500, aeronaves executivas de médio porte. Agora, em janeiro, após as ações subirem quase 10% e se aproximarem do valor que considera “justo”, o banco mudou sua recomendação para neutra. O Bradesco, em relatório de dezembro, afirmou ainda que “a perspectiva para a aviação executiva e de defesa está melhorando”.
> 
> 
> 
> _*O PLANO DE VOO DA NOVA COMPANHIA*_
> 
> Como o negócio com a Boeing ainda não foi concluído, os executivos da companhia relutam em detalhar o que planejam para a nova Embraer. Dão apenas algumas dicas. A área de serviços, como manutenção de aeronaves, deve crescer. O segmento de defesa também vai avançar com as vendas do C-390 Millenium (cargueiro militar cujo projeto foi recém-concluído). E as novas tecnologias, como o carro voador e os microssatélites que poderão ser usados para monitorar produções agrícolas, podem apontar o futuro da empresa.
> 
> Segundo o vice-presidente de operações da Embraer, Nelson Salgado, a ideia é que os três braços remanescentes (executiva, defesa e serviços) sejam responsáveis, cada um, por 30% da receita da nova empresa. Isso implica em uma expansão acelerada dos serviços, que hoje correspondem a 19,1% e empregam 2.300 funcionários. “É uma área que tem muita possibilidade e não necessariamente só nos nossos aviões”, diz.
> 
> Para avançar na velocidade desejada, a divisão considera a possibilidade de aquisições, principalmente de empresas que já tenham licença para fazer manutenção de aeronaves de outras marcas. “Há pouco tempo, ampliamos nosso centro de manutenção em Fort Lauderdale, nos Estados Unidos. Não tenho dúvida de que vamos precisar ampliar mais os centros que já temos e também recorrer a aquisições”, diz o presidente da área de serviços e suporte de Embraer, Johann Bordais.
> 
> A Embraer já presta serviço de manutenção para aviões de outras fabricantes através da OGMA, empresa portuguesa em que tem 65% de participação – o restante é do governo português. A ideia da Embraer é replicar esse modelo de negócio.
> 
> O projeto de expansão dos serviços tem potencial, afirmam fontes próximas à companhia. Mesmo se fizesse apenas a manutenção de aviões Embraer, o mercado seria grande. Desde 2005, a companhia entregou uma média de cem aviões executivos por ano. Quanto mais antigas ficam essas aeronaves, maior a necessidade de reparos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Centro de manutenção em Nashville, nos Estados Unidos, é um dos 80 que a empresa possui.
> FOTO: ERICH SHIBATA NISHIYAMA/EMBRAER*_
> 
> 
> 
> Outra alternativa é personalizar e modernizar jatos Embraer que são revendidos. “O avião Embraer é um sucesso na revenda. Aí temos uma oportunidade”, diz Bordais. A parte de manutenção de aviões comerciais, porém, irá com a Boeing, levando 60% das receitas atuais da divisão de serviços.
> 
> Na divisão de defesa, a aposta é que a joint venture criada entre Embraer e Boeing para vender o cargueiro C-390 Millenium, da qual a Embraer é controladora, impulsione a área. “Com a joint venture, a expectativa é aumentar as vendas do C-390 e vender para o mercado americano”, diz o presidente de defesa da companhia, Jackson Schneider.
> 
> Por enquanto, apenas o governo brasileiro e o português fizeram encomendas do avião, cuja primeira unidade foi entregue em setembro. Mas a parceria da Boeing com a Embraer para comercializar o cargueiro (o maior avião já produzido pela brasileira) “pode ser transformacional”, escreveu o analista Victor Mizusaki, no fim do ano passado, em relatório do Bradesco BBI. A possibilidade de, através da Boeing, compras serem financiadas pelo governo americano e a força de vendas da Boeing ampliam o potencial da divisão de defesa da Embraer.
> 
> “A partir de 2022 ou 2023, quando a produção ganhar cadência, devemos ter um crescimento acelerado e a área militar deve se aproximar da executiva (em faturamento)”, diz Salgado. Em 2018, a receita líquida da aviação executiva foi de R$ 4,2 bilhões, enquanto a de defesa ficou em R$ 2,2 bilhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Parceria com Boeing para vender o cargueiro C-390 Millenium deve impulsionar divisão de defesa da Embraer.FOTO: CLAUDIO CAPUCHO/EMBRAER*_
> 
> 
> 
> A área de defesa será ainda essencial para manter a Embraer como uma empresa desenvolvedora de tecnologia de ponta, dizem fontes. Encomendas de equipamentos militares feitas por governos já costumam ser o principal propulsor de novas tecnologias no setor aéreo, mas, sem a divisão comercial – que também cria demandas tecnológicas –, isso deve se tornar ainda mais preponderante.
> 
> O próprio vice-presidente de engenharia da Embraer, Daniel Moczydlower, admite a dependência. “Hoje conseguimos balancear as apostas conforme um mercado está em alta e outro em baixa. À medida em que reduz a área comercial, o peso do governo como indutor da indústria aeronáutica se torna muito relevante”, diz.
> 
> A preocupação é que novos contingenciamentos do governo reduzam as encomendas feitas para a Embraer. Em dezembro, no entanto, a assinatura de um memorando de entendimento entre a empresa e a Força Aérea Brasileira (FAB) para o estudo de um potencial desenvolvimento de uma nova aeronave leve de transporte militar foi vista como um bom sinal.
> 
> Ainda que haja alguma redução nos pedidos de pesquisas do governo, a Embraer não deve reduzir seus investimentos na área, garante o vice-presidente de operações, Nelson Salgado. Segundo o executivo, o programa permanente de desenvolvimento de tecnologias continuará recebendo entre 5% e 7% das receitas da empresa.
> 
> Dos novos projetos tecnológicos que já estão avançados, o do eVtol (espécie de helicóptero, mas elétrico, e que decola e pousa verticalmente, popularmente chamado de carro voador) está entre os que melhor podem indicar o futuro da companhia no médio prazo.
> 
> “É uma das avenidas de crescimento mais interessantes para a empresa hoje. Muitas startups estão desenvolvendo eVtols, mas, para poder operá-los, será preciso de certificação (concedida por autoridades do setor). Acreditamos que temos possibilidade de chegarmos antes que os concorrentes nisso”, acrescenta Salgado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Carro voador pode ser um dos principais produtos da Embraer no médio prazo.FOTO: DIVULGAÇÃO*_
> 
> 
> 
> Outro projeto que pode ser promissor é o desenvolvido pela Visiona, empresa da qual a Embraer é sócia, ao lado da Telebrás. Juntas, as companhias trabalham na criação de nanossatélites, que poderão ser usados, por exemplo, no monitoramento de produções agrícolas. Parcerias como a feita com a Telebras, aliás, podem voltar a acontecer a partir de 2021, de acordo com Moczydlower.
> 
> “Aplicar soluções aeronáuticas em outros mercados é uma tendência grande. De 2021 para frente, devemos olhar oportunidades de aquisição de empresas. O que não para até lá é o investimento através de fundo de venture capital”, diz o vice-presidente de engenharia.
> 
> _*DE CASA NOVA*_
> Para não perder seu DNA de inovação, a Embraer também está se modernizando. Como a unidade principal da empresa, a fábrica na Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima, em São José dos Campos, ficará com a Boeing, uma nova sede está sendo construída com R$ 120 milhões em investimentos. Com a mudança, ficarão para trás os escritórios antigos e entrará em cena o modelo que lembra startups, com ambientes abertos – sem lugares marcados – que estimulam o trabalho em grupo e dão maior agilidade.
> 
> “Para uma empresa industrial, estamos dando um salto. A nova sede é um símbolo da cultura que queremos”, diz o vice-presidente de pessoal, Carlos Griner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nova sede ficará no distrito de Eugênio de Melo, também em São José dos Campos, onde já trabalham 1.300 pessoas. Após a reforma, a unidade passa a ter capacidade para 4.000 empregados. A partir da próxima semana, funcionários que foram selecionados para permanecer na Embraer já começam a atuar nesses novos escritórios.
> 
> A divisão dos trabalhadores entre Embraer e Boeing foi um dos pontos mais delicados durante esse processo de transformação. Segundo Griner, cada chefe foi responsável por fazer a separação de suas equipes, num trabalho que envolveu 130 funcionários. Os trabalhadores foram ouvidos, mas nem sempre foi possível atender as opções deles. “Era preciso manter capacidade dos dois lados (Embraer e Boeing). Para isso, contava a experiência de cada trabalhador”, diz.
> 
> Segundo funcionários ouvidos pelo Estado, no entanto, os critérios adotados para dividi-los entre as companhia não ficaram claros, assim como não foram esclarecidas dúvidas sobre o futuro da Embraer. De acordo com relatos, tanto os que permanecem na empresa brasileira como os que vão para a americana estão preocupados.
> 
> Entre os que ficam, o principal motivo de apreensão é a possibilidade de que cortes drásticos de custos resultem em demissões. “Os jatos comerciais eram que davam lucro. Sem eles, vai ser preciso cortar custo”, diz um engenheiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Nova sede da empresa não terá lugar marcado, e espelho d'água será construído em área externa, onde funcionários também poderão trabalhar.FOTO: TABA BENEDICTO/ESTADÃO - 19/12/2019*_
> 
> 
> 
> Em relatório de dezembro, o Bradesco destacou justamente a intenção da empresa em se tornar mais eficiente: “A Embraer sinalizou que seu novo CEO, Francisco Gomes (ex-presidente da Marcopolo), e que Nelson Salgado, atual diretor financeiro e futuro diretor de operações, focarão em aumentar a eficiência do processo industrial, reduzindo o nível de inventário, por exemplo”.
> 
> Outra preocupação é com o fim do ciclo de grandes projetos tanto na área executiva como na de defesa. “Os principais projetos foram concluídos. Estamos com pouco trabalho ultimamente”, acrescenta outro engenheiro.
> 
> Já os funcionários que vão para a Boeing estão reticentes com os possíveis desdobramentos da crise da empresa, que acaba de perder o título de maior fabricante de aeronaves do mundo para a Airbus. A companhia atravessa o pior período de sua história desde que dois aviões 737 MAX caíram, em outubro de 2018 e em março de 2019, matando 346 pessoas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.estadao.com.br/infograficos/economia,como-sera-a-nova-embraer,1068868


----------



## mopc

*BRIDGES* - Bridge obver the Guaíba river, Porto Alegre



xrtn2 said:


> *Guaiba bridge, Porto Alegre metro area
> *


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mopc

*PORTS* - Santos port has record movement of containers in 2019



pereira951 said:


> *Porto de Santos registra novos recordes em 2019*
> 
> 
> O Porto de Santos registrou recorde de movimentação em 2019, tanto no total geral quanto na carga conteinerizada. O movimento geral alcançou 134.010.492 toneladas e a carga conteinerizada 4.165.248 TEU (medida padrão para contêineres de 20 pés), ambos superando as maiores marcas, verificadas em 2018, em 0,64% e 1,04%, respectivamente. Os dados foram compilados pela Gerência de Tarifas e Estatísticas da Santos Port Authority (SPA).
> 
> O diretor de Operações da SPA, Marcelo Ribeiro, lembra que em 2019 o recorde mensal foi batido duas vezes: “Foram 12,74 milhões em julho e 12,78 milhões em outubro”. O diretor destaca ainda as ações promovidas: “Incrementamos a fiscalização e liberamos berços públicos para novas operações com vistas a aumentar a produtividade e maximizar o seu uso”, explica. Estas iniciativas refletiram na redução das filas de navios no Porto de Santos: “A média diária de embarcações na barra à espera para entrar saiu de 80, no mês de março, para 55 em outubro, e caiu para o menor patamar em dezembro, ao registrar 45 embarcações”, conclui Ribeiro.
> 
> Em dezembro, a carga conteinerizada, com alta de 9,8%, alcançou novo recorde para o mês, atingindo 364.390 TEU, superando a maior movimentação até então, registrada em dezembro de 2018 (331.730 TEU). O movimento geral no mês chegou a 10.211.886 toneladas, consolidando a segunda maior marca para esse mês, abaixo do recorde alcançado em dezembro de 2018 (10.843.180 toneladas).
> 
> O recorde no total geral do ano deveu-se decisivamente às operações de descarga. Com 39.655.404 toneladas, apontaram crescimento de 2,1% sobre 2018 (38.820.812 toneladas), enquanto os embarques mantiveram o mesmo desempenho do ano anterior.
> 
> No total do ano, as mercadorias de maior destaque dentre as cargas descarregadas que apresentaram crescimento foram adubo (5.632.365 toneladas, +23,0), óleo diesel e gasóleo (2.506.596 toneladas, +33,6%) e fosfato de cálcio (1.007.272 toneladas, +28,6%).
> 
> Quanto às cargas embarcadas, tiveram destaque em 2019 as operações com milho (16.595.410 toneladas, +31,1%), café em grãos (2.274.350, +85,4%) e carnes (1.683.772 t, +116,8%).
> 
> A movimentação de contêineres, recorde em 2019, também teve excelente desempenho mensal. Além do crescimento já destacado no total de TEU (364.390, +9,8%), foram movimentadas 224.922 unidades, alta de 7,2%, atingindo 3.975.894 toneladas, quase 40% do total de cargas, com crescimento de 3,6%. No acumulado do ano, além dos 4.165.248 TEU, o recorde histórico também foi registrado para a tonelagem de carga, com 45.987.430 toneladas, 34% do total de cargas movimentadas no Porto de Santos em 2019, e alta de 0,3% em relação a 2018.
> 
> O fluxo de navios atracados registrou ligeiro decréscimo de 0,2% em relação a 2018, com 4.842 embarcações. Com a movimentação do ano atingindo crescimento, a consignação média registrou aumento de 1,26%, com 28.495 toneladas por navio.
> 
> https://www.portosenavios.com.br/no...rto-de-santos-registra-novos-recordes-em-2019


----------



## malegi

Mopc, do you have a list with the top ports per movements in Brazil/Latin America ? Thanks.


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - National transport council 2019 report on highway quality

https://pesquisarodovias.cnt.org.br/downloads/ultimaversao/gerencial.pdf


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Only 22% of what was agreed on in the contracts was actually carried out by private concession holders in terms of highway widening.



> *https://www.portalntc.org.br/public...doviario/rodovias-duplicam-so-22-do-prometido*
> 
> 
> Duplicação
> 
> Em cinco anos recém-completados de contrato, as rodovias federais transferidas à iniciativa privada pela ex-presidente Dilma Rousseff entre 2013 e 2014 duplicaram menos de um quarto dos trechos prometidos na época das licitações. Pior ainda: os cinco grupos que administram essas estradas fizeram as obras necessárias para iniciar a cobrança de pedágio, mas nem sequer começaram os trabalhos nas áreas com fluxo mais pesado das concessões.
> 
> 
> 
> Promessa - Contornos rodoviários em grandes cidades e duplicações em travessias urbanas ou em trechos com alto movimento de caminhões ficaram só na promessa.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarifas - Apesar do descumprimento, as tarifas de pedágio cobradas dos usuários em todos esses contratos subiram muito acima da inflação acumulada no período, segundo o Tribunal de Contas da União (TCU). Um relatório ainda inédito do órgão de controle, ao qual o Valor teve acesso, aponta que as tarifas aumentaram entre 51,3% e 93,5% durante a vigência das concessões. Enquanto isso, o IPCA (índice oficial de inflação) variou menos de 40% desde 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Leilão - Naquele ano, foram leiloados cinco trechos de rodovias federais nas regiões Sudeste e Centro-Oeste. Com foco em reduzir custos logísticos do agronegócio, o governo privilegiou corredores com forte movimentação de cargas. Na chamada terceira etapa de concessões, a grande inovação foi exigir que as pistas fossem duplicadas por inteiro em um prazo máximo de 60 meses a partir da data de assinatura dos contratos, independentemente do tráfego.
> 
> 
> 
> Críticas - Houve críticas do mercado, mas Dilma via a obrigatoriedade de duplicação como uma "cláusula pétrea" dos novos contratos. Diante do sucesso dos leilões, que tiveram disputa e deságio nas tarifas-teto, ela aproveitou cerimônia com concessionárias para fazer uma reflexão: "Houve desconfiança, gente pessimista em relação [ao programa]. Aproveito e uso uma imagem feita pelo grande Nelson Rodrigues, que dizia que os pessimistas fazem parte da paisagem, assim como os morros e as praças. É da vida, da condição humana, agora todos nós que temos de fazer somos aqueles que têm de acreditar que é possível mudar a paisagem".
> 
> 
> 
> Pouca mudança - Passados os 60 meses, a paisagem mudou pouco. Foram efetivamente duplicados apenas 597 dos 2.683 quilômetros exigidos (cerca de 22% do total), conforme informações enviadas ao Valor por cada uma das concessionárias. Outros trechos das rodovias já estavam com pista dupla quando elas assumiram as operações.
> 
> 
> 
> Cobrança - Os pedágios começaram a ser cobrados com 10% da duplicação executada, como determinado nos editais. As obras, contudo, ignoraram partes mais críticas das rodovias. Ou seja: não houve aumento de capacidade onde o movimento é mais pesado, perde-se mais tempo com congestionamentos e existem mais chances de acidentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Complicações - Uma série de complicações explica isso. A CCR, responsável pela BR-163 em Mato Grosso do Sul, alega que o atraso e o fracionamento de licenças ambientais prejudicaram intervenções previstas no anel rodoviário de Campo Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> Autorizações - No caso da BR-040, da Invepar, até hoje faltam autorizações de órgãos envolvidos no licenciamento para obras no trecho de maior demanda da concessão: entre Nova Lima e Congonhas (MG).
> 
> 
> 
> Projetos defasados - A MGO, que administra a BR-050 e única concessionária ainda em dia com as suas obrigações, afirma ter recebido projetos de engenharia defasados para ampliar a travessia urbana dos municípios goianos de Cristalina e Catalão. Há conversas com as prefeituras e com a Agência Nacional de Transportes Terrestres (ANTT) para atualização desses projetos antes das obras.
> 
> 
> 
> Combinação explosiva - De forma geral, a combinação de problemas é explosiva. Com a eclosão da Lava-Jato, o Banco Nacional de Desenvolvimento Econômico e Social (BNDES) - que financiaria até 70% dos investimentos com taxas subsidiadas - apertou o crédito às construtoras e não liberou os recursos nas condições prometidas inicialmente.
> 
> 
> 
> Demandas - A demanda projetada nos estudos do governo e nos planos de negócio das empresas vencedoras jamais se concretizou. O tombo na economia, a partir de 2015, frustrou todas as estimativas da época. No caso da BR-163 (MS), a CCR informou que o volume de tráfego se encontra 33% abaixo do previsto. A Odebrecht, operadora da BR-163 (MT), diz ter observado no ano passado uma "frustração" de 17% do fluxo de veículos sobre o calculado na época dos leilões.
> 
> 
> 
> MP - Em setembro de 2017, o ex-presidente Michel Temer assinou uma medida provisória repactuando as obrigações contratuais. A MP 800 esticava de cinco para 14 anos o prazo para duplicação total das rodovias. Houve resistência dos parlamentares, o governo estava desarticulado politicamente e o texto acabou perdendo vigência sem ter sido votado.
> 
> 
> 
> Situação delicada - O atual ministro da Infraestrutura, Tarcísio Gomes de Freitas, reconhece que a situação é delicada e precisa ser enfrentada.
> 
> 
> 
> Convergência - Ele descarta, no entanto, a edição de uma nova MP ou de um projeto de lei para tratar do assunto. Para o ministro, um desfecho deve ser objeto de convergência entre os principais atores envolvidos: governadores dos Estados por onde passam as rodovias, TCU e Ministério Público, além de comissões setoriais da Câmara dos Deputados e do Senado.
> 
> 
> 
> Cardápio de opções - "Temos um cardápio de opções sobre a mesa", disse Freitas ao Valor. Uma delas é aguardar os processos administrativos da ANTT, que podem resultar em caducidade das concessões. Outra seria viabilizar a devolução amigável dos ativos pelas concessionárias inadimplentes. Em ambos os casos, caberia ao governo organizar uma nova licitação das estradas.
> 
> 
> 
> Desvantagens - "Vejo como uma excelente solução regulatória, mas pode gerar contestações judiciais e discussões sobre investimentos não amortizados", afirma. O ministro pondera, em seguida, potenciais desvantagens. Leva-se de um ano e meio a dois anos para estruturar uma nova concessão e relicitá-la. As duplicações demorariam mais tempo para serem feitas. Devido às condições macroeconômicas piores do que em 2013, seria difícil conseguir tarifas de pedágio tão baixas.
> 
> 
> 
> Reprogramação - A terceira possibilidade é reprogramar o cronograma de investimentos das atuais concessionárias, por meio das revisões tarifárias quinquenais da ANTT, dando mais tempo para a execução das obras. Para não comprometer o fluxo de caixa das empresas, o desconto nos pedágios ficaria para a reta final dos contratos. Essa alternativa tem a simpatia do ministro.
> 
> 
> 
> Investidores - "É ruim como mensagem aos investidores. Pode passar um recado de que as empresas foram irresponsáveis e estão recebendo uma indulgência do governo. Mas tende a preservar melhor o interesse dos usuários", acredita o ministro. "Hoje estamos inclinados por isso, mas reconhecendo a fragilidade. Não temos como tomar uma decisão sozinhos. Todo mundo tem que estar de acordo com o caminho a ser escolhido."


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Paving of the "soybean highway" (BR-163) in the Amazon finally completed by the Federal Government. Freight costs for soy trucks drop as much as 20%.











https://www.farmprogress.com/commentary/brazilians-complete-paving-project-soybean-highway


----------



## mopc

malegi said:


> Mopc, do you have a list with the top ports per movements in Brazil/Latin America ? Thanks.


Like this










also
https://www.statista.com/statistics/729938/leading-container-ports-latin-america/









https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/busiest-cargo-ports-in-south-america.html


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - BR 163 last section complete


----------



## mopc

RAILROADS - Ferrovia Norte-Sul (North South Railroad) - last remaning bridges under construction, full transit between Sao Paulo rail network and Maranhão Sao Luis port will become possible by 2021/2022


----------



## mopc

*Railroads* - FIOL - Ferrovia Oeste Leste


----------



## o nomade

View attachment 235732


----------



## mopc

*Sao Francisco River Diversion* - new section opened for use in Penaforte, southern Ceará state


















Bolsonaro inaugura no Ceará trecho da transposição do São Francisco


Presidente foi ao município de Penaforte, no sul do Estado; quando for terminada, construção vai levar água a 12 milhões de pessoas no Nordeste




noticias.r7.com













Bolsonaro viaja ao Ceará e inaugura trecho da transposição do Rio São Francisco


Governador do estado, Camilo Santana, informou que não participaria de evento devido à pandemia. Bolsonaro chegou a ficar sem máscara, e houve aglomeração.




g1.globo.com


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - video about Transnordestina Railway


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - Expansão das ferrovias no Brasil - Expansion of railroads in Brazil


----------



## mopc

Nuclear reactors around the world


----------



## mopc

Automobile fleet per state


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - BR-163 video


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS - Norte-Sul rail bridge over the Rio Grande, border between Minas Gerais and São Paulo states*


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - Update on the North-South Railroad (Ferrovia Norte-Sul).


----------



## mopc

*ELECTRICTY* - Brazil reaches 170GW of installed capacity, 75% of which is renewable - Solar reaches 1,5% of power generated, wind about 9%.
In the year 2000, Brazil had 70GW of installed capacity.


The performance of the National Electric Energy Agency - ANEEL, in its activities for the concession, regulation and inspection of electricity generation, provided in 2019 an increase of 7,246.41 megawatts (MW) of installed capacity in Brazil, exceeding the target of 5,781 MW. The country ended the year with a supervised power of 170,071 MW, more than 75% from renewable sources. The strength of the river water continues to drive most of the energy generated in the country, with a total of 4,839 MW in projects inaugurated and / or concluded last year. Of this total, 4,755 MW were brought in by large hydroelectric plants, among which Belo Monte stands out, which completed its motorization with 3,667 MW injected into the network. The Agency released the operation of the last Belo Monte turbine in October this year. The expansion of wind generation in the year is impressive, with an increase of 971 MW, higher than the 776 MW added in thermoelectric plants. Large-scale photovoltaic solar plants added 551 MW to the Brazilian matrix in the year. Considering the progress made in the year, the 3,870 solar energy projects in operation are already responsible for 1.46% of the inspected power in the country, and the 629 for wind energy, for 9.04%.


----------



## mopc

*SCIENCE* - President Bolsonaro inaugurates new subatomic particle accelerator in Sao Paulo


----------



## mopc

ENERGY - Brazil produces more power than Germany in 2019 for the first time in history










Brazil was on a par with Argentina and Mexico 50 years ago in energy consumption, today it is almost double of Mexico and 4 times Argentina


----------



## mopc

*TRANSPORT* - Brazilian vehicle fleet to exceed 60 million units in 2020



https://www.automotivebusiness.com.br/noticia/29128/frota-circulante-passara-de-60-milhoes-em-2020#:~:text=A%20frota%20brasileira%20dever%C3%A1%20passar,de%20Componentes%20para%20Ve%C3%ADculos%20Automotores


).


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - BR-319 tender for environmental studies for the "middile section" released by Federal Government


----------



## santacatarinabr

-
*MTC 300 - The Brazilian Tomahawk Missile | AV TM 300 - Brazilian Cruise Missile [subtitled]*
-


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - First train to traverse the North-South railroad reaches port of Santos.









Vagões da primeira viagem de trem da ferrovia Norte-Sul chegam ao Porto de Santos, SP


Viagem marca o período de testes da futura operação da Malha Central. Empresa Rumo arrematou o trecho, em leilão, em março de 2019.




g1.globo.com


----------



## bronis&drones

Helio Serejo Point, which connects São Paulo to Mato Grosso do Sul


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Sao Paulo coastal Tamoios Highway update



Pereira's said:


> View attachment 1735273
> 
> 
> View attachment 1735271
> 
> Fonte


----------



## mopc

Brazil's economic growth rate 2010-2020


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - New connection to coastal Sao Paulo finall opened, called "nova Tamoios", including Brazil'ss longest highway tunnel, over 5km long


----------



## mopc

*ENERGY* - Chart with Brazil's energy mix. Brazil today (2022) has 175 GW of installed electric generation capacity, and is expected to reach 195GW by 2026


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS - FIOL* - Ferrovia Integração Oeste Leste - Bahia state - update


----------



## mopc

*RAILROADS* - TRANSNORDESTINA - Pernambuco, Piauí and Ceará states


----------



## mopc

*HIGHWAYS* - Dual carriageway highways in Brazil, as of 2019


----------



## mopc

*BRIDGES* - new Brazil-Paraguay Friendship bridge update


----------



## mopc

Brazil expenditure with active and retired state employees


----------



## mopc

ENERGY - map of Western world - solar and wind power by country


----------



## mopc

Video about São Francisco River Diversion (Transposição do Rio São Francisco)


----------



## Spike bala

*The Brazil-based WEG, involved in a range of businesses, including power generation, mining, oil, gas, and sugar industries and having its manufacturing unit at SIPCOT Industrial Estate

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578078101539414016*


----------



## mopc

*AIRPORTS* - Viracopos Campinas International Airport expansion video


----------



## mopc

*MILITARY* - SAAB Gripen jet fighters start operations in the Brazilian Air Force, after long technology transfer agreement with Sweden

As of this Monday (19), Brazil will start operating the most modern fighters in Latin America with the entry into operation of four units of the Swedish Saab Gripen E, which will be presented at the headquarters of the Air Defense Group in Anápolis (GO) ). As the location suggests, they will serve to provide interception capability for intruding aircraft in the heart of power, Brasilia, a mere 150 km from the base known as Ala 2 of the FAB (Brazilian Air Force). Today, the work is done by tired American F-5s, bought in the 1970s and modernized by Embraer.












"The start of operations is a milestone, as it provides the FAB with a state-of-the-art multi-mission platform", says FAB Commander Brigadier Carlos de Almeida Baptista Junior. He had already accelerated the missile acquisition process to give teeth to the fighters, in this case the European Iris-T (short range) and Meteor (beyond the pilot's visual field). With this, Brazil begins to dominate air capabilities in the region. Chile operates very capable versions of the American F-16 and Venezuela, the feared Russian Sukhoi-30 models, although in this case there are doubts about the availability of weapons. The Gripen, although a small single-engine plane, is seen as at the top of the so-called fourth generation of fighters — the fifth being radar-stealth models, like the American F-35.

Brazil acquired a complete package, with planes and technology transfer, in addition to all the ground support paraphernalia —two flight simulators, a station that emulates all the plane's systems, tools and computers. Around 20 pilots and 20 technicians have already been trained at the base. The four units arriving this Monday demonstrate the risks of such a long-term undertaking. In the FAB's revised schedule, there would be six operational aircraft this year, in addition to the fighter registration number 4100, which arrived in 2020 and continues as a test model that guaranteed the so-called Military Type Certificate of the Brazilian and Swedish Air Force. "We had a slight discrepancy, but we always work in harmony with the customer", relativized Mikael Franzén, head of aeronautical marketing and sales at Saab, the manufacturer of the Gripen. He says that the deadline for delivery of the initial 36 planes is maintained for 2027, and that two new fighters will land at the beginning of the year. It is a peculiarity of Brazilian military programs. Gripen has already had several delays: even its choice took place after 13 years of comings and goings from the Brazilian government, something common in developing countries.


----------

